# 2021 INDIANA *MORELS* *CHANTERELLES* and all other *FUNGI* *CONVERSATIONS* and *UPDATES* post here!!



## wade

Welcome Everyone to Our 2021 Season of Beautiful and Amazing Pictures , Stories and Conversations of Good Times Past,
Plans and Currant Updates..
As We Head Out into the Woods and Make Our Way Through Together..
When the Winter Weather Allows, Let's All Make a Promise to Make some Special time for Ourself .. Each of us, to get out into the Woods Exploring and Scouting in Preparation for Some New Locations.
And Let's All Post some Pictures of how Amazing and Beautiful the Winter Landscape is along Our Journeys
to Our Morels Season .. 
They Will be Popping Up So Very soon.. and then Stay in the Woods after Morel season.. We find Chicken of the woods and Chanterelles and Many Other forms of.. eatable 🍄 FUNGI 🍄 and Plants..
Thank You All 
And Happy New Year
from...Wade
As We Begin Once Again to Share Our 
❤ "Love of the Hunt" ❤ Together ❤
Let's Go Yall !!👍🏻💪🏻


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Welcome Everyone to Our 2021 Season of Beautiful and Amazing Pictures , Stories and Conversations of Good Times Past,
> Plans and Currant Updates..
> As We Head Out into the Woods and Make Our Way Through Together..
> When the Winter Weather Allows, Let's All Make a Promise to Make some Special time for Ourself .. Each of us, to get out into the Woods Exploring and Scouting in Preparation for Some New Locations.
> And Let's All Post some Pictures of how Amazing and Beautiful the Winter Landscape is along Our Journeys
> to Our Morels Season ..
> They Will be Popping Up So Very soon.. and then Stay in the Woods after Morel season.. We find Chicken of the woods and Chanterelles and Many Other forms of.. eatable 🍄 FUNGI 🍄 and Plants..
> Thank You All
> And Happy New Year
> from...Wade
> As We Begin Once Again to Share Our
> ❤ "Love of the Hunt" ❤ Together ❤
> Let's Go Yall !!👍🏻💪🏻


Happy New Year everyone hope you all have a fruitful season Getting ready to go to the woods just got a new pup and about 3 inches of fresh snow on the ground we’re going to scout (play in) the woods Hopefully she’ll be able to find some shrooms this spring like Chewy. Good luck everyone get out there and enjoy Mother Nature’s Woods


----------



## shroomsearcher

Hoping for a better morel year than last year. Had a good year for Chants, fair year for Hens and Pinkies, and found a brand new chicken log! Don't know if I'll cross anything new off the life list this year, but I'm going to try!


----------



## Matty Ice

Happy New Year! This will be my first year hunting Morels. Never seen one in the wild. I’ve started scouting some locations in NE Connecticut. I don’t know exactly where to go, but I understand that Elm, Tulip Poplar and Sycamore stands are a good place to start. So excited. Any advice for a budding Novice Mycophile?


----------



## wade

Matty Ice said:


> Happy New Year! This will be my first year hunting Morels. Never seen one in the wild. I’ve started scouting some locations in NE Connecticut. I don’t know exactly where to go, but I understand that Elm, Tulip Poplar and Sycamore stands are a good place to start. So excited. Any advice for a budding Novice Mycophile?


@Matty Ice Howdy Ice, and Everyone 
Wade here....
Excellent to have You checking in Early!!
* You are already doin the right thing, by just get'n out there Walking, Look'n around, putting in the Miles, Enjoying!!
**Go back a few years, here on This Site and Read forward to Present, and You will get to know and understand all of us and better how to Relate. as You join in the Hunt with us.
*** Also by Going back and Reading Forward through a few seasons You will read/find the answers to ...
Every Question already right there for you.
**** I also suggest you find a couple of good but simple Identification books.. 
one for Trees ..and one for Mushrooms/ Fungi
*****Mainly Ice...
"You Won't Know if You Don't Go"
So Stay in the Woods and You'll Find Them..
Talk again soon @Matty Ice


----------



## Old Elm

Wade just gave you the best advice possible.
“You Won't Know if You Don't Go"
So Stay in the Woods and You'll Find Them..


----------



## DieselShroomer

Nice haul of oysters and lions mane we found in Brown County back in November. Cooked up a handful of the oysters, sauteed them, and had them w/ ribeyes. Same with lions mane but did those on their own w/ rice. Rest of the oysters we parboiled and froze.


----------



## wade

DieselShroomer said:


> Nice haul of oysters and lions mane we found in Brown County back in November. Cooked up a handful of the oysters, sauteed them, and had them w/ ribeyes. Same with lions mane but did those on their own w/ rice. Rest of the oysters we parboiled and froze.
> 
> View attachment 36905
> View attachment 36907


That's some good Eat'n 👍🏻


----------



## wade

at "Carmel Apple" May 1st 2015


----------



## wade

at "Ambush Pass" April 29th 2016


----------



## mmh

Hello fellow fungi freaks,
Nice to see increased activity on the board, I had my first Morel dream last night so it cant be long till its time. 
Matty Ice, Welcome to the forum, I know you will find it informative and entertaining. You received excellent advice from Wade that will put you in a very good position to enjoy Morel hunting.

Looking forward to a great season.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Matty Ice said:


> Happy New Year! This will be my first year hunting Morels. Never seen one in the wild. I’ve started scouting some locations in NE Connecticut. I don’t know exactly where to go, but I understand that Elm, Tulip Poplar and Sycamore stands are a good place to start. So excited. Any advice for a budding Novice Mycophile?


Yep! Put lots of miles on those boots. Pre-scouting is always a good idea. Learn your trees so that you can identify them by their bark! This allows for a lot of off season scouting. Check the condition of what elm trees you do find. Don't know what the elm forest is like in Conn., but the elm/morel connection in NE Ohio is pretty well worn out. The trees are too long dead. At least where I hunt. If you find freshly dead ones, with the bark just beginning to slip, those will be your best shot.

You have a computer, and there is just a wealth of information about mushrooms in general available to you. And not just morels. Don't stop there. My first year hunting I didn't find a single morel! But, I found two other edible species just because I kept my eyes open, and was thinking about mushrooms! Another website that I would recommend to you is "Learn Your Land" on YouTube. They have excellent instructional videos about hunting many species of mushrooms.

Also, after that fruitless first morel season, I began to wonder if I was "looking" at them, but just not "seeing" them. This is where Google Images came in. I just went there and searched "morels". I looked at hundreds of pictures of them, just to implant that image in my brain! Guess what happened my second year? I found some!

And if you can find this book online somewhere, I would strongly suggest that you buy it. It is called "Morels, True or False?" by Larry Lonik. It may be out of print, since Lonik is now deceased. It is the most succinct, and to the point, reference to morels that I have ever seen. You can read it in an hour!

And lastly, just for fun, go to YouTube and search "Paul Stamets". If you want to have your mind blown, and learn things about mushrooms that you would never imagine, watch some of his vids. He is a mycologist, and researcher, and is one of the smartest people I have ever heard talk about any subject! And, yes, he has a few "find 'em and eat 'em" vids too!

I wish you luck!


----------



## wade

April 19th 2018 near Bristol Tennessee


----------



## wade

April 24th 2018 at "Green Camp"
Robinbluebird finding, .. Very Fresh


----------



## shroomsearcher

Whoa! I LOVE that walking stick in the background!


----------



## wade

Robinbluebird and Me...
Fill our Drinking Water jugs Weekly...
From a Local Artesian Spring ..
about 3 miles from Our Home.
And We use it for Drinking, cleaning and cooking Our Morels, and all Edibles..
So .. We Soak Morels Overnight in the Spring water 💧 then pour the water off outside, in several places, but still after many years..
We haven't had any Morels Come from it.


----------



## wade

Finally get'n a little snow south of Indianapolis








Kokomorel and Myself are asking and Hoping for a big Blizzard this Winter..
like back in the 77-78 Winter
So if We do Get a Real Blizzard or two
Yall know who to come Thump on the Head for it...
Buy your Sleds Now !!


----------



## engalwood

Ok, first post of the new year. Had my first dream the other night. Hope everyone is well and I cant wait to start this season 🍄


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> Finally get'n a little snow south of Indianapolis
> View attachment 36919
> 
> Kokomorel and Myself are asking and Hoping for a big Blizzard this Winter..
> like back in the 77-78 Winter
> So if We do Get a Real Blizzard or two
> Yall know who to come Thump on the Head for it...
> Buy your Sleds Now !!


During the blizzard of 78 I had a whole week off of school. We got about 5 inches last night which
is our biggest yet.


----------



## Robinbluebird

Hi everyone! It's been a minute since I've been on. Here's a pic I took today on my way home. It was lovely and I had to share. Hope everyone is healthy and alive. The hunt is on its way soon, so stay active and ready.


----------



## Joe Bucki

I used to live in the Waverly area. We used to find grocery sacks full of them!!

They are hit or miss here in WNC


----------



## wade

Joe Bucki said:


> I used to live in the Waverly area. We used to find grocery sacks full of them!!
> 
> They are hit or miss here in WNC


So...? @Joe Bucki ....do you Mean Waverly in Morgan County Indiana off the White River??


----------



## Joe Bucki

Yes. Just east of there. Banta Store, Hilltop Beach, Paradise Lakes


----------



## wade

Joe Bucki said:


> Yes. Just east of there. Banta Store, Hilltop Beach, Paradise Lakes


Yep..well that picture that Robinbluebird posted just a few post back..is from Right about there as she was headed south on hwy 37 just south of 144...approaching where Banta road crosses ...they have cleared back 1000 ft on both sides of hwy 37 Now.. as they are calling it interstate I-69 Now..We hate it ..but there's never anyway to stop a federal project..


----------



## Joe Bucki

Wow. That's pretty bad!!

I remember could see the Bargersville water tower from our house. Good times.

Happy Hunting


----------



## jslwalls

Getting closer! Just checking in for the 1st time in 2021 with a little smack talk, I’m getting pumped. I’m going to kill it! We are going to kill it!


----------



## jslwalls




----------



## wade

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 36930
> View attachment 36930


WooooHooo..Man, them Some Nice Ones


----------



## mmh

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 36930
> View attachment 36930





jslwalls said:


> View attachment 36930
> View attachment 36930


Nice haul.


----------



## Old Elm

wade said:


> Yep..well that picture that Robinbluebird posted just a few post back..is from Right about there as she was headed south on hwy 37 just south of 144...approaching where Banta road crosses ...they have cleared back 1000 ft on both sides of hwy 37 Now.. as they are calling it interstate I-69 Now..We hate it ..but there's never anyway to stop a federal project..


----------



## rockytop69

Hello all just checking in for first time this year hope everyone is doing alright and staying safe.Not to much longer to wait our pastime thank goodness


----------



## River Birch Run

So this is really going to be only my 3rd season of serious morel hunting. This is the 1st season that we have had a lot of snow since i've been hunting. What are your guys/gals thoughts on heavy snowfall and morels. Got about a foot and due to get 4 to 6 inches more in a few days.


----------



## wade

River Birch Run said:


> So this is really going to be only my 3rd season of serious morel hunting. This is the 1st season that we have had a lot of snow since i've been hunting. What are your guys/gals thoughts on heavy snowfall and morels. Got about a foot and due to get 4 to 6 inches more in a few days.


@River Birch Run ...
Howdy Man.. Wade Here....
**** No Matter what We Know and Learn 
*** The Mystery Will Always Be ***
And is Definitely Part of,
_"Our LOVE of the Hunt"_
Some of Our Most-Well Seasoned Members are Sure that a blanket of Snow that doesn't melt of until Spring is Very important to make an Abundant Harvest.....
* I believe in them and their Experiences 
** Still I have found Morels Every Year no mater what the winter weather, for 55 Years Now.
*** if We All keep a Close Count and Thoughts this 2021 Season, We May Learn that an All winter snow blanket, seems to have made a Very Noticeable difference, or Not ? 
**** We are about to find out because it looks like this Snow is here to stay across Indiana. 
And still More Snow on the Way..
*** it's Time to be Get'n Ready Yall ***


----------



## jashroomer

Wise words from the morel wizard, get ready folks, enjoy the last bit of winter, the season is a coming.


----------



## Robinbluebird

Hey guys.. U bet everyone is so anxious to have some morels! Look at this.. 









Mmm.. doesn't those look tasty. I dried these last yr in May of 2020 and they still smell fresh as if it was yesterday I'd picked them. Ooh.. smells so good... mmm..mm..mm...


----------



## mmh

River Birch Run said:


> So this is really going to be only my 3rd season of serious morel hunting. This is the 1st season that we have had a lot of snow since i've been hunting. What are your guys/gals thoughts on heavy snowfall and morels. Got about a foot and due to get 4 to 6 inches more in a few days.


If there is a good snow pack that melts slowly it will be a benefit as it will not run off but hopefully seep into the soil.
I live in N.E. Indiana and within the last 10 days have seen 2 small flocks of Geese flying North and a Robin but we are expected to get 7 to 11 inches of snow in the next 12 hours so we are at the mercy of mother nature. I hope for the best


----------



## mmh

jashroomer said:


> Wise words from the morel wizard, get ready folks, enjoy the last bit of winter, the season is a coming.





wade said:


> @River Birch Run ...
> Howdy Man.. Wade Here....
> **** No Matter what We Know and Learn
> _ The Mystery Will Always Be _
> And is Definitely Part of,
> _"Our LOVE of the Hunt"_
> Some of Our Most-Well Seasoned Members are Sure that a blanket of Snow that doesn't melt of until Spring is Very important to make an Abundant Harvest.....
> * I believe in them and their Experiences
> ** Still I have found Morels Every Year no mater what the winter weather, for 55 Years Now.
> *** if We All keep a Close Count and Thoughts this 2021 Season, We May Learn that an All winter snow blanket, seems to have made a Very Noticeable difference, or Not ?
> **** We are about to find out because it looks like this Snow is here to stay across Indiana.
> And still More Snow on the Way..
> _ it's Time to be Get'n Ready Yall _
> View attachment 36938


@wade, I have not seen you in person for over a year but I like this photo of you in cammo
with theTree Hugger. Hope to spend time with you and Robin Bluebird in the woods this spring.
Shroom on my good man, Alex


----------



## rick

Fried morels for breakfast this morning. Picked last March in KY.


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> View attachment 36909
> at "Ambush Pass" April 29th 2016


Wow Wade! Awesome photos! I'm drooling now.....


----------



## jdaniels313

Robinbluebird said:


> Hey guys.. U bet everyone is so anxious to have some morels! Look at this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm.. doesn't those look tasty. I dried these last yr in May of 2020 and they still smell fresh as if it was yesterday I'd picked them. Ooh.. smells so good... mmm..mm..mm...


That's mean! Now my mouth is watering so bad for Morels! lol. I didn't get enough this last year to dry any for the future, but it's great to see those in such primo shape! I swear I can smell them after reading your description!


----------



## wade

Howdy @jdaniels313 and Everyone..
Yep these spots we hunt have been Popp'n with Morels for My Whole Life and Long before I was Born.
And Will begin again on April 14 my Birthday.
So...in about 60 days from Now..
and I'll be 58 years old this time.


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Howdy @jdaniels313 and Everyone..
> Yep these spots we hunt have been Popp'n with Morels for My Whole Life and Long before I was Born.
> And Will begin again on April 14 my Birthday.
> So...in about 60 days from Now..
> and I'll be 58 years old this time.


It won’t be long until the hunt begins its time to get the gear ready for the season working on the truck this weekend making sure it’s ready to go and the 4 wheeler too . Can’t wait for it to look like this again


----------



## wade

Did Someone Say Mushrooms 🍄👀💫🎶✌❤
🇺🇸✌❤Monterey Pop Festival June 1967😝🍄
250,000 Hippies Gathered for 3 days with Loving and Shocking Music, Unlimited Weed & Hash and Monterey Purple LSD🔮🎉🌌🍭🫐💋👾🤯🥳🤩
Not a bunch of the Terrible Shit👎🏻 that's Ruining lives in Our Country Today.
Remarkably there where No Arrests or Deaths✌❤🎶🍄😝💫🙂🌻🦋🇺🇲 at The Monterey Pop Festival,
ONLY.. 🎶 Music ✌ Peace ❤ Love 🍄🔮 Blitz








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Howdy Yall Wade here..
Man ..I was not at Monterey in 1967
But I Was at Woodstock in 1969
I was 6 yrs old, I Remember some of it.
and James Brown siting down talking with me for while as He was looking for my Mom.. asking Where Bessie at ?...
Siting way back a top of one of those Hills















Woodstock was 52 years ago..✌❤🇺🇸
Now Don't Get Me Wrong here Man..
Cause I'm not into a "Bunch" of Wrongful Excessive dope'n..😇 But I'm no Saint
🤠🍄 Full disclosure, Get Me to a Doobie-Brothers Concert and I will Loosen Up.
that was 52 years ago, same as I can Remember Woodstock.. I Remember back Here at Home spots I've been finding Morels and tolerating Tics & Chiggers
For 56 year now Same spots,..Man...
it's all Really Cool Man...🤠🍄✌❤🇺🇸
I Love Hunting Morels,
Walk'n in the Woods
Thank God I'm a Hoosier Hippie Man


----------



## capn morel

wade said:


> Welcome Everyone to Our 2021 Season of Beautiful and Amazing Pictures , Stories and Conversations of Good Times Past,
> Plans and Currant Updates..
> As We Head Out into the Woods and Make Our Way Through Together..
> When the Winter Weather Allows, Let's All Make a Promise to Make some Special time for Ourself .. Each of us, to get out into the Woods Exploring and Scouting in Preparation for Some New Locations.
> And Let's All Post some Pictures of how Amazing and Beautiful the Winter Landscape is along Our Journeys
> to Our Morels Season ..
> They Will be Popping Up So Very soon.. and then Stay in the Woods after Morel season.. We find Chicken of the woods and Chanterelles and Many Other forms of.. eatable 🍄 FUNGI 🍄 and Plants..
> Thank You All
> And Happy New Year
> from...Wade
> As We Begin Once Again to Share Our
> ❤ "Love of the Hunt" ❤ Together ❤
> Let's Go Yall !!👍🏻💪🏻


----------



## capn morel

Cap'n Morel here, first post of the season. The snow was over my knees in my backyard a week ago here in NW IN. Hoping this will be a great year. Good luck all!


----------



## engalwood

Ohh the warm up has begun 😎


----------



## Kokomorel

engalwood said:


> Ohh the warm up has begun 😎


61 here in Kokomo snow is about gone


----------



## mmh

Out in just a sweatshirt and shorts today in N.E. Indiana. ( I wear shorts all winter)


----------



## wade

Still time for a Full Blown Blizzard in March !!


----------



## Ironworker Eric

Got out fishing for perch and crappie today with no luck. Beautiful day to be out and I can’t wait for the slabs of fish and the morel meals that are soon to come!!!


----------



## River Birch Run

Took the ******* out last nite for the 1st time since all the snow. It was 54 and rather balmy out. I went to a woods I mushroom hunt in. I couldn't help but look down around all the elms lol. I panic a little when she treed on one that produced a nice crop last yr. I grabbed her up quick didn't want her stomping around too much LOL. The north and east side of the woods still had a couple inches of snow. But the south and west side looked like spring. Which all makes since now cause last yr I found big foot yellows on the south west side, and fresh little grays on the noth the same day.


----------



## shroomsearcher

engalwood said:


> Ohh the warm up has begun 😎


So nice to finally feel some temps above freezing, and feel a warm Sun on my face! 



wade said:


> Still time for a Full Blown Blizzard in March !!


Dang you, Wade! Don't call down the full blown HooDoos on us! I'm as afraid as anybody of the "St. Patrick's Day Blizzard"! 



River Birch Run said:


> Took the ***** out last nite for the 1st time since all the snow. It was 54 and rather balmy out. I went to a woods I mushroom hunt in. I couldn't help but look down around all the elms lol. I panic a little when she treed on one that produced a nice crop last yr. I grabbed her up quick didn't want her stomping around too much LOL. The north and east side of the woods still had a couple inches of snow. But the south and west side looked like spring. Which all makes since now cause last yr I found big foot yellows on the south west side, and fresh little grays on the noth the same day.


I've read, and heard, that some ground disturbance can enhance mushroom propagation. Things like road building, excavations, etc. This "threatens" the mycelium, and makes it want to "get out of Dodge", so it will pop mushrooms.


----------



## wade

I knew I might here opposing views @shroomsearcher.. and Everyone..
Man... the Kid and Adventurer in Me is just Amazed and Loves to see and Survive Blizzards..
I've been stranded in 4 Blizzards and Even had to walk 23 miles in two of them . One in day light, the other at night... to take care of Animals that needed Food Water and Bedding to Survive..
Then I had to Bed down there with them..
In the 35° below wind chill... wrapping myself in Plastic and burying myself in Hay..still to Cold to Sleep... 
What the Hell am I thinking Wanting More of That???? I don’t know , Man
I here ya @shroomsearcher .. I here ya..
Still...just like Everyone else that I wouldn't Listen to..
I'd Love to see it Again...
There's just Something about Others depending on You...and knowing You've Got to do it.
Then Bundling up with anything you can find,
Throwing Open the Door on your Safe Haven and Faceing into the 20 mile per hour wind gust and a blinding snow limiting your vision..
As you Shut the door behind.. and step off Ahead into it...Knowing You've Got to Make it,
YOU Must Go All the Way, 
You've Got to Make it through... 
You Must Get There...


----------



## shroomsearcher

I've only survived two blizzards myself, but I worked through both of them. Never called off a single day, but that's how we Midwesterners are! Get up at 4AM to shovel the drive so you can get out, and drive to work with the snow that the plows couldn't clear squeaking and squealing under the tires. I almost got killed a couple of times, but sometimes "almost" is a good thing!


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> I've only survived two blizzards myself, but I worked through both of them. Never called off a single day, but that's how we Midwesterners are! Get up at 4AM to shovel the drive so you can get out, and drive to work with the snow that the plows couldn't clear squeaking and squealing under the tires. I almost got killed a couple of times, but sometimes "almost" is a good thing!


Yep .. That's Our Life... So it's what we Love


----------



## elmgirl

Hey yall I'm in Georgia on the Appalachian trail I know its early but we still plan to look for the elusive morel🤣 doing a section for my up coming 47th birthday we will be on trail until Monday. Cant wait for season to start at home definitely looking for some therapy in the woods lost my youngest son just before Christmas so it's been a rough year hope everyone is doing well if we happen to get lucky and find anything I'll update yall next time I get service


----------



## gutterman

Liked your post but so sorry for your loss elmgirl...this last year has been rough for me with my daughter as well. She was diagnosed with pnes and been suffering with seizures and no way to cure or stop them. Kids make us and break us at times. Offering condolences and prayers to you. Enjoy nature and it’s healing. I got thru this past year doing just the same...hope you have a bountiful season and better 2021!


----------



## wade

I've been Wondering about You @elmgirl 
Thank You, for sharing Your Heart ❤ and Life and Your Love for Our Wonderful Morel Hunt.


----------



## jashroomer

Hate to hear that, you guys hang in there, I know the peacefulness of the outdoors helps us all heal.


----------



## Regionnaire

Checking in for the first time this year. Hello fellow Hoosiers...Hey Wade...Hi, Elmgirl. 

I'm starting to get excited! Began finding yellows last year south of B'town on April 9th. We keep up this steady rise in temps, it'll be close to the same time. Wade, aren't you from down that way? Can you keep me informed on the tree budding status downstate? With my knees, I can probably only do a couple long distance trips this year, and I want them to count.

Elmgirl, there was a find in GA on the 4th, according to the Great Morel. Happy b-day, BTW...and thanks for your help up north last season. I'm willing to help out if you guys hit northern IN. Surprised nobody started a MI thread yet.

I had a great early season last year, especially my slurry, but finding the yellows up north was pretty difficult. As long as we don't have a long cold/rain snap, this could be a bumper year in the region and MI. Can't wait!


----------



## mmh

elmgirl said:


> Hey yall I'm in Georgia on the Appalachian trail I know its early but we still plan to look for the elusive morel🤣 doing a section for my up coming 47th birthday we will be on trail until Monday. Cant wait for season to start at home definitely looking for some therapy in the woods lost my youngest son just before Christmas so it's been a rough year hope everyone is doing well if we happen to get lucky and find anything I'll update yall next time I get service


Elmgirl, I am sorry to hear that your son has passed. I am happy to see you back on the board and hope your current endeavor may give you some peace in your time of grief.


----------



## jdaniels313

elmgirl said:


> Hey yall I'm in Georgia on the Appalachian trail I know its early but we still plan to look for the elusive morel🤣 doing a section for my up coming 47th birthday we will be on trail until Monday. Cant wait for season to start at home definitely looking for some therapy in the woods lost my youngest son just before Christmas so it's been a rough year hope everyone is doing well if we happen to get lucky and find anything I'll update yall next time I get service


Wow, I can't imagine your loss; I hope nature and a great Morel season will help continue to heal your heart.


----------



## mmh

All the snow on the ground is gone in N.E. Indiana with the exception of some piles, lake ice is too thin to fish. Spring very close, Giddy-Up.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I saw 2 groundhogs out in the open today. If there is any surer sign of Spring than groundhogs out of hibernation and up out of their burrows, I don't know what is!


----------



## wade

I'm Thinking FUNGI of some kind...
Out there Somewhere this week...
" I Won't Know if I Don't Go "


----------



## Kokomorel

Was out this weekend saw a lot of sandhill cranes heading north the ice is off the pond 60s most of the week looking good up here in Kokomo


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> I'm Thinking FUNGI of some kind...
> Out there Somewhere this week...
> " I Won't Know if I Don't Go "


Wade I’m thinking oysters by the weekend


----------



## Kokomorel

elmgirl said:


> Hey yall I'm in Georgia on the Appalachian trail I know its early but we still plan to look for the elusive morel🤣 doing a section for my up coming 47th birthday we will be on trail until Monday. Cant wait for season to start at home definitely looking for some therapy in the woods lost my youngest son just before Christmas so it's been a rough year hope everyone is doing well if we happen to get lucky and find anything I'll update yall next time I get service


Sorry for your loss elmgirl my prayers go out to you and your family I know what you mean about the woods it’s help me heal quite a bit since the loss of my dad good luck and happy trails


----------



## elmgirl

Regionnaire said:


> Checking in for the first time this year. Hello fellow Hoosiers...Hey Wade...Hi, Elmgirl.
> 
> I'm starting to get excited! Began finding yellows last year south of B'town on April 9th. We keep up this steady rise in temps, it'll be close to the same time. Wade, aren't you from down that way? Can you keep me informed on the tree budding status downstate? With my knees, I can probably only do a couple long distance trips this year, and I want them to count.
> 
> Elmgirl, there was a find in GA on the 4th, according to the Great Morel. Happy b-day, BTW...and thanks for your help up north last season. I'm willing to help out if you guys hit northern IN. Surprised nobody started a MI thread yet.
> 
> I had a great early season last year, especially my slurry, but finding the yellows up north was pretty difficult. As long as we don't have a long cold/rain snap, this could be a bumper year in the region and MI. Can't wait!


Hi! Good to hear from you, hoping you gave an abundant season this year I've got a feeling its gonna b a great one! Unfortunately we didnt look much in Georgia the hike alone is alot carrying your food, water, shelter and clothes adds 30lbs and climbing those mountains lol all you can do is focus on the hike I can definitely see how thered be a find there on the 4th as I saw other forms of mushroom life and it looked like time there


----------



## parrothead

Sorry for your loss ElmGirl and to you also gutterman. First post of year for me too. Did till under the winter wheat in the garden today. Not planting for a while of course. They are saying as of right now chance of some snow and cooler temps coming in, in couple weeks. Of course that will change 20 times by them.


----------



## rockytop69

Sorry to hear of ur loss elmgirl.Prayers for you and your family!!


----------



## Tool fan

It has begun


----------



## Tool fan

@elmgirl sorry for your loss prayers out to you and yours


----------



## engalwood

@elmgirl so sorry to hear. I hope this year will be your best yet 😊


----------



## wade

Frantically..Working on the "Treehugger" Hoping to Make Ready before April 7th.. or sooner


----------



## jashroomer

I have no doubts the Treehugger will be fully operational when the morels arrive.


----------



## scoondog

wade said:


> Frantically..Working on the "Treehugger" Hoping to Make Ready before April 7th.. or sooner
> View attachment 37019
> View attachment 37020


Ya gonna put a HEMI in that thing


----------



## Robinbluebird

Chicken with Morels


----------



## jessicaleigh87

wade said:


> I'm Thinking FUNGI of some kind...
> Out there Somewhere this week...
> " I Won't Know if I Don't Go "


I am keeping my fingers crossed that April 20-28 will be prime time in Vigo County! Didn't get to go last year and looking forward to making it up this year!


----------



## mmh

scoondog said:


> Ya gonna put a HEMI in that thing


@scoondog , If Wade could fit a HEMI in it he couldn't afford the multiple clutches, transmissions, tires and speeding tickets. Since it was your suggestion you should be the one to bail him out. LOL


----------



## wade

Hey..maybe just a Turbo on the standard engine some day.. This engine is a 1.6 16-valve 94-hp
4-cyl...I got the engine pulled yesterday








I'm enjoying working on the "Treehugger" it's a 1998 Chevrolet Tracker..
I'm Really Excited about it..Like when I was 16 years old back in 1979 working on my first car which was a 1967 Fairlane


----------



## inmorelhunter

Hi all, tenderfoot forager here! Just moved back home to porter county after living in ks for quite sometime. Picked up morel foraging when I was there and was able to enjoy one good season. With the trees starting to bud so is the itch to find more morels! Looking to find some friends to forage with in my area.


----------



## wade

Howdy @inmorelhunter ...
Wade here... Welcome Home Sir.
definitely Morels to be found in Porter County 
"Love the Hunt"


----------



## Regionnaire

elmgirl said:


> Hi! Good to hear from you, hoping you gave an abundant season this year I've got a feeling its gonna b a great one! Unfortunately we didnt look much in Georgia the hike alone is alot carrying your food, water, shelter and clothes adds 30lbs and climbing those mountains lol all you can do is focus on the hike I can definitely see how thered be a find there on the 4th as I saw other forms of mushroom life and it looked like time there



I'm glad you're out enjoying nature...good for the body and mind. 

If you and yours are going to hit northern Indiana or SW MI, I have some local spots I can take you guys to (same goes for a few site mods/veterans). Some I know produce. Others have been confirmed, but I have yet to find...mostly due to lack of time/coverage. I'l bring it up again when the time comes.


----------



## Tool fan

This should get them ollll legs a pumping


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> This should get them ollll legs a pumping
> View attachment 37039


 I knew it. @Tool fan . and Everyone..
..these warm spells always bring some up..Even all the way up..then you find them already Old & wasted... when we finally get out there 3 weeks Later.. Thank You for Reporting


----------



## mmh

inmorelhunter said:


> Hi all, tenderfoot forager here! Just moved back home to porter county after living in ks for quite sometime. Picked up morel foraging when I was there and was able to enjoy one good season. With the trees starting to bud so is the itch to find more morels! Looking to find some friends to forage with in my area.


Great to hear someone else has found the enjoyment of being in the woods hunting mushrooms. Welcome to our community of fungi finders. MMH/Alex


----------



## wade

Hey Did Yall see @ElsieW On the Mississippi Thread..lookn good


----------



## Bob Gosnell

Never seen a white morel like that. Is that common to see? Only been hunting a couple years by Wisconsin-illinois border Wisconsin side of course Lol. We only get Grey's and yellows here. Blacks you can find by Lake Michigan sometimes( never seen those either). Hoping to go to southern Illinois in the next couple of weeks to try


----------



## Tool fan

They are white like that when they are tiny as they grow they get darker that pic its probably the size of your finger nail


----------



## Bob Gosnell

Thank you!!


----------



## jashroomer

mmh said:


> Great to hear someone else has found the enjoyment of being in the woods hunting mushrooms. Welcome to our community of fungi finders. MMH/Alex


 Always good to have newbies join the form the more the merrier we all have something to learn from each other good luck carpe Shroomem


----------



## jashroomer

Bob Gosnell said:


> Never seen a white morel like that. Is that common to see? Only been hunting a couple years by Wisconsin-illinois border Wisconsin side of course Lol. We only get Grey's and yellows here. Blacks you can find by Lake Michigan sometimes( never seen those either). Hoping to go to southern Illinois in the next couple of weeks to try


After years and years of hunting and finding a few blacks here and there, I didn’t know how much morel hunters wanted the find


----------



## scoondog

mmh said:


> @scoondog , If Wade could fit a HEMI in it he couldn't afford the multiple clutches, transmissions, tires and speeding tickets. Since it was your suggestion you should be the one to bail him out. LOL


I say GO FOR IT ,LET HER EAT


----------



## Tool fan

sorry wrong place


----------



## Tool fan

O


----------



## wade

In a short time
anything that worry Us
will be so very far away
that day will arise so early 
through movement of nature 
We will be standing looking 
surrounded in a dream 
joyfully loving Our hunt
same as Jack & Jill 
went up the hill
We'll be like kids again
wishing Moms & Dads
were with Us
like They were back when
We share this time
with Friends and God
Animals Trees and Wind
eventually it and 
We will be gone
but In a short time 
back again


----------



## mmh

Tupips are coming up in the wife's flower bed, Giddy up


----------



## Regionnaire

mmh said:


> Tupips are coming up in the wife's flower bed, Giddy up


How far south are you? Got a nice streak of 60s/40s coming up next week throughout the midwest. That should really wake things up.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> How far south are you? Got a nice streak of 60s/40s coming up next week throughout the midwest. That should really wake things up.


Hi all. Definitely getting that feeling. Crocus blooming here in Morgan and Owen co. Saw pussy willows blooming also. The start of the blacks is very close.. Good luck out there this season.


----------



## River Birch Run

I hope this wind don't stick around all spring, it had things really dried up till the rain yesterday. But windy again here today in OH.


----------



## Regionnaire

Hey guys. So I was doing some scouting online, and came across a website that seemed interesting. It's called NaturalAtlas.com, and also comes as a phone app. The site shows all of the trails in every park and forest/nature preserve. You can look up by hiking, hunting, camping, etc. It also displays elevations when you zoom in, which I find particularly useful.










Natural Atlas


Explore the outdoors on Natural Atlas – campgrounds, trails, waterfalls, hot springs, and more. Browse a one-of-a-kind map, record your next outdoor adventure with the Natural Atlas iOS App, and more.




naturalatlas.com


----------



## Robinbluebird

I found this pic of Chewy.







he's ready to jump in the TreeHugger and go..🍄🍄


----------



## elmgirl

I guess I'm way behind...cause I cant figure this new site out for nuthin🙄 we are on the road to Tennessee, maybe find something, maybe just enjoy the woods. Either way I cant sit still I'm ready for season to begin so is Jeremiah it literally took no convincing him to load up the tent and hit the road


----------



## jdaniels313

Robinbluebird said:


> View attachment 37031
> Chicken with Morels


There you go again Robinbluebird, making my mouth water! (Good photo BTW!) They look delicious!


----------



## jdaniels313

Robinbluebird said:


> I found this pic of Chewy.
> View attachment 37076
> he's ready to jump in the TreeHugger and go..🍄🍄


What a good dog! Good luck to Chewy, you and Wade this year! We just got the last rain of the year; though it's 50% of normal, the timing couldn't be better! I'm ready..................


----------



## Regionnaire

elmgirl said:


> I guess I'm way behind...cause I cant figure this new site out for nuthin🙄 we are on the road to Tennessee, maybe find something, maybe just enjoy the woods.



The early ones are popping in TN, but it might be a little while on the bulk. I guess it depends on how long you're going to be out there. Good luck...you're in the belly of the beast  My first trip isn't for another 3 weeks, and I'm aiming for the heart.

It looks as though TX is popping all at once...short season for them, but a nice long one for the rest of us


----------



## Regionnaire

Here's a teaser on some half-free (I think it was last year) from my go-to spot. The one in the middle was a fun find.


----------



## mmh

Regionnaire said:


> How far south are you? Got a nice streak of 60s/40s coming up next week throughout the midwest. That should really wake things up.


I am in N.E. Indiana and the flowers coming up are Tulips not whatever gibberish i typed before.


----------



## rick

elmgirl said:


> I guess I'm way behind...cause I cant figure this new site out for nuthin🙄 we are on the road to Tennessee, maybe find something, maybe just enjoy the woods. Either way I cant sit still I'm ready for season to begin so is Jeremiah it literally took no convincing him to load up the tent and hit the road


There have been a few blacks found in South Central KY on the TN border this past week so they should be up in TN. Good luck! I struck out on my Hart county farm today which is in Central KY near Mammoth Cave National Park.


----------



## wade

Man...this is gonna be interesting..
Already been Warm like this for two weeks..
Now Look another 10+ days of Early Warm up.
An Absolutely Perfect Lead-up to or MOREL season here in south-central Indiana...
IM JUST CONCERNED THAT , we always have a COLD-SNAP down to 30° frost warning in April. 
I'm still working on "TreeHugger" everyday..
Aiming to complete No later than April 7th.
this is why I haven't been online much Neither in the Woods yet.


----------



## River Birch Run

I'm a little worried it's going to warm up too fast. 

The "treehugger" might get done a little faster without hops and barley !!! LOL


----------



## engalwood

Ahhhh the warmth. Headed to Gatlinburg for 4 days. Im bound and determined to find something!!! The season has begun


----------



## Kidd

I am ready to get out and clear my mind. I think it will be a good season.


----------



## Mtmike79

Headed to Kentucky Thursday hopefully find some early blacks


----------



## shroomsearcher

Kidd said:


> I am ready to get out and clear my mind. I think it will be a good season.


True that! No mushroom action up here yet so spent a nice day blowing the stink off at a golf course with some friends and enjoyed a couple of beers on the patio afterward. So nice to get outside again!


----------



## jashroomer

River Birch Run said:


> I'm a little worried it's going to warm up too fast.
> 
> The "treehugger" might get done a little faster without hops and barley !!! LOL


I think that might be part of it's fuel mix.


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> I think that might be part of it's fuel mix.


That is a Good idea..I've been having a beer or 3 through out the days..and Now ..After hearing so many 99 - 109 years old folks suggesting a shot of Gin & Soaked Rasins..
I've decided to Get back to a Good ol Ritual from the days of My Youth..
As Part of My Recreational indulgence..
I began drinking Jim Beam at 11 yrs old
Now My Uncle tells Me that CVS PHARMACY 
has the Best sipping Whiskey available..
Called "Jethro T Boots" but it's hard to come by Because it sells out same day the truck delivers.
I intend to start keeping a few bottles around.
As for the "TREEHUGGER" Yall are get'n Me to Thinking..though I don't think a Hemi would ever fit in under the Hood...BUT ???? I'M THINKING some type of Nitro Injection Button could Helpful at times..and some FUN


----------



## Stelthshroomer

I like to say if its not broken don't fix it. I like the old site, after a few years I just started to get the hang of it. Maybe by this time next year I'll figure out how to post pics. LOL, Elm girl, I was heart broken to read about your loss, I am so sorry! I hope you find some comfort and peace while out communing in nature, it is where I go to get most of my therapy. Wade not so sure about tree huger that's some serious open heart surgery going on their. Can I just say I hope I never know a mushroom season like last years. With people out of work and school I never had an alone moment in the woods. I said hi to more people in my secret spots than I could have ever imagined. As a result I got about 20% of what I normally would. I am glad I have a bunch dried and stored. Well I wish everyone good luck! It won't be long now.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

wade said:


> That is a Good idea..I've been having a beer or 3 through out the days..and Now ..After hearing so many 99 - 109 years old folks suggesting a shot of Gin & Soaked Rasins..
> I've decided to Get back to a Good ol Ritual from the days of My Youth..
> As Part of My Recreational indulgence..
> I began drinking Jim Beam at 11 yrs old
> Now My Uncle tells Me that CVS PHARMACY
> has the Best sipping Whiskey available..
> Called "Jethro T Boots" but it's hard to come by Because it sells out same day the truck delivers.
> I intend to start keeping a few bottles around.
> As for the "TREEHUGGER" Yall are get'n Me to Thinking..though I don't think a Hemi would ever fit in under the Hood...BUT ???? I'M THINKING some type of Nitro Injection Button could Helpful at times..and some FUN
> View attachment 37104
> View attachment 37105


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Wow a new motor! now that's how you do open heart surgery. Speaking of gin you should try 3 Floyd's gin. They started distilling spirits most are not very good but the Gin is on another level. A bit pricey but worth it. I'll be looking for that whisky thanks for the tip


----------



## River Birch Run

LOL I take a double shot when I feel like i'm coming down with something. I can't remember the last time I was sick. FYI the pic of the dog above my name was named Whiskey In The Jar. All of my hunting dogs have a Whiskey or Mason Jar name on them. Just saying.


----------



## wade

Howdy. @Kiki ...
Wade here...
So Very Nice to have you Joining in to share the Hunt with us all here..
Please check in as often as You are able..
And Man.. get Ready Get Ready
Its time to be in the woods..


----------



## wade

??? MIGHT...Might ??? This be the Year for an Amazing Bunch of Our Early "Black Morels"
if I had a way , I would be in the woods finding out, What these past 3 weeks of Early Warmth, Snow Melt and Rain,
Will Support for us in Fungi Growth, across South-central Indiana and other states as well...
I here it's similar weather in Pennsylvania.







picture of Kokomorel and Guff76
from last year April 26 2021


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> ??? MIGHT...Might ??? This be the Year for an Amazing Bunch of Our Early "Black Morels"
> if I had a way , I would be in the woods finding out, What these past 3 weeks of Early Warmth, Snow Melt and Rain,
> Will Support for us in Fungi Growth, across South-central Indiana and other states as well...
> I here it's similar weather in Pennsylvania.
> View attachment 37111
> picture of Kokomorel and Guff76
> from last year April 26 2021


I will be out this week checking out a few spots for blacks I’ll keep you updated


----------



## parrothead

Wade going to agree with you about a big cold snap coming. Happens every year. Its Indiana


----------



## Mtmike79

Headed south early in morning in search of one of these first hunt this year. Will post any finds


----------



## rick

I checked some of my spots in the Louisville metro area and still no morels but I did harvest 1/2 pound of oysters. There has been a documented find in central Ky and southern Ky. I will be shocked if the warm rain coming tomorrow doesn’t make it happen. 76 here today. I will be checking my patches on Friday and will report in.


----------



## Tool fan

Seen this on another site. thoughts? guessing fake or just a hot spot


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 37131
> Seen this on another site. thoughts? guessing fake or just a hot spot


I'd say that Detroit paper proves it... Remember 
It's how it began last year and almost unbelievable early in Michigan then then northern Illinois..then here then there..
Then all around and finally filled in the Middles


----------



## Tool fan

just warming up ready to go!


----------



## rick

Crazy but that Detroit pic looks authentic!


----------



## DSmitty

Happened upon a story, unfortunately can't remember what site, a lady found a black in Southeast Indiana. Showed a pic and it was smaller than her fingernail....


----------



## jashroomer

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 37131
> Seen this on another site. thoughts? guessing fake or just a hot spot


Whenever I start to see the early posts, I have to remind myself to relax, take a breath, and not give into the urge drop everything to hit the woods. It will be interesting the next few days to see if more freakishly early finds happen.


----------



## scottyg11

DSmitty said:


> Happened upon a story, unfortunately can't remember what site, a lady found a black in Southeast Indiana. Showed a pic and it was smaller than her fingernail....


It was on the Great Morel mushroom map. 2021 Austin IN


----------



## wade

scottyg11 said:


> It was on the Great Morel mushroom map. 2021 Austin IN
> View attachment 37138
> View attachment 37138


I thought most of Us here were crazy about Morels..but this Girl in the picture can't even wait for them to Grow


----------



## Pabst

Hello everyone, glad to see everyone getting excited for the most exciting time of the year. Im trying to decide between crappie fishing or getting in the woods this weekend 🤔


----------



## jim_t57

Hi all. Getting the fever also. I used to try to be the first to find one in my area. Fail Lol. There was a fellow shroomer in Cloverdale that posted first every year. It was a black mushroom.If I had to bet it was the same root stock that produced it every year.If you are so lucky to find that shroom and check it every year you can do that too! I have one gray that I find every year that is already dead when I find my first few little ones of the season. I don't have the stamina any more to find that first one. My appetite is bigger than that still.smiles. If you are into that keep checking every day. Look for a southeast facing point or a protected area with large rocks{they warm faster}. Good luck and post em if you find any.


----------



## parrothead

Looking at the the 14 day for Jackson/Jennings I see two nights at 28 and followed by a 35.


----------



## deerslayer5656

Well i know it is a little early but now that i have retired i am hitting a woods in southern ind just to get out and have a look hopeing for a great season time and weather will tell i am setting a personal goal of 1000 this year i plan on being a hunting fool lol

Good hunting to all fellow shroomers


----------



## capn morel

Fellow shroomers, it helps everyone to know if you're reporting from the north, south, east, west, etc part of the state. Ramps are starting to come up here in NW Indiana. Should be ready to harvest in 2-3 weeks or so. You must have ramps down south already!


----------



## rick

You Hoosiers better get your mesh bags out because the season is progressing your way. Found one 2 inch black in the Louisville metro area this morning.


----------



## shroomsearcher

That girl has to have 20/10 vision! And she goes mushroom hunting with those nails?


----------



## Mtmike79

Hunting near mammoth cave looks good but nothing yet


----------



## engalwood

Ill be headed to Attubery to scout later on, doubt find anything but still headed out. Ended up not finding anything in Gatlinburg.


----------



## Regionnaire

Rick, what's the foliage looking like? Any leaves on the mid-sized or larger trees yet?

I hope you're around in a week or two because I'm headed that way...could really use someone to keep me up to date.


----------



## rick

Mtmike79 said:


> Hunting near mammoth cave looks good but nothing yet


My farm is 1 mile from the Mammoth Cave Parks boundary.
Found 6 more near there today.


----------



## rick

Regionnaire said:


> Rick, what's the foliage looking like? Any leaves on the mid-sized or larger trees yet?
> 
> I hope you're around in a week or two because I'm headed that way...could really use someone to keep me up to date.


Very little foliage. Trout Lilly and. cut leaf toothwort starting to bloom. Bradford pears are in full bloom. I’ll be posting regular for the next month or so. I did see a may apple popping up an inch or so.


----------



## elmgirl

rick said:


> There have been a few blacks found in South Central KY on the TN border this past week so they should be up in TN. Good luck! I struck out on my Hart county farm today which is in Central KY near Mammoth Cave National Park.


Thx for the update


----------



## elmgirl

Well Jeremiah and I havent been in Indiana much currently in South Carolina heading back to Indiana tomorrow and thinking Easter Sunday might be our first day in the woods in indiana. We got in the woods in Georgia last week for just a couple of hours but didnt find anything seems they are doing good there now. With all the traveling weve been doing I cant believe weve not really been looking for shrooms🙄 my minds just not really been with it lately. I'm sure everyone's anxiously awaiting and I'm sure once I get the 1st one of the season I'll be eating n sleeping in the woods🤣 gonna try n catch up on some of the forum this week hope everyone's doing good 
@wade @Robin miss yall


----------



## Regionnaire

Thank you, Rick. I'll be hitting you up in another 9/10 days. I'm wanting to see those canopy trees barely start to blossom so I can make the most of my time down there. Found yellows last year on the 9th, but might give it another couple days (if I can keep my itch in check).


----------



## Regionnaire

Elmgirl, keep an eye on the weather. We're supposed to have a couple dips below freezing before Easter...it's looking like all of Indiana. It'll be around 70 the whole week after.


----------



## Kokomorel

Starting to green up won’t be long


----------



## engalwood

All I saw yesterday lol


----------



## elmgirl

Well when do start thinking about shrooms it's a funny time for sure🙄 on our way home going thru North Carolina we decided to head up into the woods behind a rest area because...well it was just looking soo tempting, needless to say not dressed for the occasion. A skirt n flip flops 🤣 I'm now marked for the 1st time of the season my legs are officially bleeding from the thorns😡 no finds but ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL in the woods there...


----------



## Regionnaire

There was a find near B-town yesterday.


----------



## DoctaGreen

All I do is think about shrooms !


----------



## wade

Spotted these Gaint Shrooms and Quickly Snaped this Picture of them... With Mountainous Landscape as a Storm is Rolling in...
Not sure What type of Shrooms they are....


----------



## parrothead

Lots of sandy soil in B-town.


----------



## wade

parrothead said:


> Lots of sandy soil in B-town.


@parrothead and Everyone..
Actually, NO..The only sand in..
"BLOOMINGTON, INDIANA"
" IU INDIANA UNIVERSITY "
"The SECOND LARGEST CAMPUS in the WORLD"
" HOME of Bobby Knight " and
" INDIANA HOOSIER BASKETBALL "
is sand hauled in by Man to some of the beach ⛱ swiming areas
What We do have in BLOOMINGTON is mostly All thin layer/ about one foot, of Red Clay covering Mostly Limestone .







Picture of
@guff76 April 2020


----------



## jim_t57

engalwood said:


> All I saw yesterday lol
> View attachment 37188
> View attachment 37189
> View attachment 37190


The Devil's urns you found are definitely farther along then the ones I found Saturday in Morgan /Monroe! hardly any greenery there yet.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I had a weird morel dream last night. I stopped over at a friend's house and he proceeded to show me all the morels he had picked the day before. I got mad that the morels had popped and he hadn't called me! The weird thing about it was that my "friend" was Ty Burrell, the actor who portrayed the Phil Dunphy character on the sitcom Modern Family. 

Wow! Can't get to morel season fast enough!


----------



## jashroomer

jim_t57 said:


> The Devil's urns you found are definitely farther along then the ones I found Saturday in Morgan /Monroe! hardly any greenery there yet.
> View attachment 37203


Yea, Morgan county is just getting some green poking through the leaves. the Spring Beauties are blooming, everything else is just starting.


----------



## rockytop69

Good luck to all of you and stay safe on the shrooming adventure!!Keep is posted


----------



## mmh

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 37130
> 
> Headed south early in morning in search of one of these first hunt this year. Will post any finds


That is a beautiful shroom. I know most like to hunt greys or yellows but I like to hunt blacks.


----------



## mmh

DSmitty said:


> Happened upon a story, unfortunately can't remember what site, a lady found a black in Southeast Indiana. Showed a pic and it was smaller than her fingernail....


Years ago I was in a back roads mom and pop gas station in Northern Michigan and they had a photo posted of five tiny blacks in a bottle cap.


----------



## Regionnaire

I'm not heading south for another week and a half, yet the truck is packed and ready to go.

Tom Petty was right...as a matter of fact, the waiting IS the hardest part.


----------



## Regionnaire

In NWI, isolated small and mid-sized trees are beginning to show some life. Larger trees have pods and seeds. Things might kick off a little early up here


----------



## jashroomer

Thursday evening we have a low of 21 forecasted, looks like things will rebound pretty quick.

On a side note, we had a mature Weeping Cherry tree that had it's leaves turn brown and die early last spring, and it doesn't look to be coming back this year, read it may have been a fungus, anyone had a similar experience with Weeping Cherry trees.


----------



## jim_t57

Getting closer. a few pics from Putnam co. today. Found four infant ticks crawling up my pants leg on the drive home. Hate em!


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> Getting closer. a few pics from Putnam co. today. Found four infant ticks crawling up my pants leg on the drive home. Hate em!
> View attachment 37242
> View attachment 37244
> View attachment 37245
> View attachment 37246


@jim_t57 Excellent Reporting..
Thank You 😊


----------



## Regionnaire

Thank you, Jim...it really helps, especially the pics. Please let us know when you start seeing leaves on the larger trees.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> Thank you, Jim...it really helps, especially the pics. Please let us know when you start seeing leaves on the larger trees.


Absolutely. I rely on budding and blooms more than leaves . When the wild plum is in bloom there are blacks out there somewhere.Then Redbud is the next step, Then I rely on the Dogwood. As long as there are blooms on them there are shrooms to be found in that area. If the locusts bloom I call it a season . Or move north untill I see the same scenarios. Good luck in your endeavors


----------



## kb

Regionnaire said:


> I'm not heading south for another week and a half, yet the truck is packed and ready to go.
> 
> Tom Petty was right...as a matter of fact, the waiting IS the hardest part.


but pretty soon you will be Running Down a Dream!


----------



## kb

jim_t57 said:


> Absolutely. I rely on budding and blooms more than leaves . When the wild plum is in bloom there are blacks out there somewhere.Then Redbud is the next step, Then I rely on the Dogwood. As long as there are blooms on them there are shrooms to be found in that area. If the locusts bloom I call it a season . Or move north untill I see the same scenarios. Good luck in your endeavors


I used to use a cherry tree blooming for mature morels. I agree on the locusts, they smell great and look pretty, but it means it has warmed up to much for morels. I call it the morel death bloom. I drive 200-300 miles north and south during the season. Just drive until the blooms get right. Lilacs are still good positive signs.


----------



## jim_t57

kb said:


> I used to use a cherry tree blooming for mature morels. I agree on the locusts, they smell great and look pretty, but it means it has warmed up to much for morels. I call it the morel death bloom. I drive 200-300 miles north and south during the season. Just drive until the blooms get right. Lilacs are still good positive signs.
> [/QUO
> My neighbors Weeping cherry is in full bloom now .Thought I should get out there. It does have a micro clime as it has a little pond right beside it supplying water. No other trees in the area at that stage. I've tried to find areas north and south to hunt but I hunt mostly state land near me as I don't have to ask permission. Competition is tough!


----------



## Regionnaire

Thanks, Jim. I get the "blooms for shrooms" idea, but I'm looking to travel 3.5 hours for greys and yellows. I need to time it right and that means I need a little shade. There may very well be some blacks up where I'm headed, but I'm looking to score some volume to make the trip worthwhile. Timed it right last year, but my knee gave out.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> Thanks, Jim. I get the "blooms for shrooms" idea, but I'm looking to travel 3.5 hours for greys and yellows. I need to time it right and that means I need a little shade. There may very well be some blacks up where I'm headed, but I'm looking to score some volume to make the trip worthwhile. Timed it right last year, but my knee gave out.


I will post something each time I go. If we get some warm rains now it will be on.Got to get through a couple more days of cold nights then it looks better.


----------



## Kokomorel

Woke up to a little snow on the windshield this morning here in Kokomo


----------



## jashroomer

jim_t57 said:


> Getting closer. a few pics from Putnam co. today. Found four infant ticks crawling up my pants leg on the drive home. Hate em!
> View attachment 37242
> View attachment 37244
> View attachment 37245
> View attachment 37246


Not seeing anything like this in Morgan Co/ Mooresville area. Great to see.


----------



## wade

Sh***tt !!! I'm trying to hurry get'n this Treehugger Back on the Road Solid..


----------



## deerslayer5656

Wife and I are heading to shawnee national forest friday and saturday to see if any shrooms up there


----------



## jim_t57

deerslayer5656 said:


> Wife and I are heading to shawnee national forest friday and saturday to see if any shrooms up there


Hi deerslayer. I'm curious about Shawnee national forest. Is it heavily hunted? Looks like it could be wild and steep. A lot of public access? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## deerslayer5656

jim_t57 said:


> Hi deerslayer. I'm curious about Shawnee national forest. Is it heavily hunted? Looks like it could be wild and steep. A lot of public access? Any help would be appreciated.


i believe it is hunted hard but it is 500000 acers from what i have seen there is a lot of ground not to hard to traverse they claim there are a lot of shrooms to be found there I will post are hunt and if we find any


----------



## jim_t57

deerslayer5656 said:


> i believe it is hunted hard but it is 500000 acers from what i have seen there is a lot of ground not to hard to traverse they claim there are a lot of shrooms to be found there I will post are hunt and if we find any


Thank you! Good luck!


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> Hi deerslayer. I'm curious about Shawnee national forest. Is it heavily hunted? Looks like it could be wild and steep. A lot of public access? Any help would be appreciated.


Hey Jim, I've been through parts of Shawnee (not to hunt). There are plenty of places to go there, and it'd probably be a worthwhile trip if you time it right. I'm attaching a (clearnet) link that will show you a map of the trails, elevations, campsites, etc. I just used location data and centered Shawnee, but that site has a bunch of ways to look stuff up. If you look at it, zoom in from where I started and you'll start to see where the trails are (red dashes). I recently found the site, and I wish I had earlier.

The SW side of IL looks prime as well. I wouldn't mind trying the Trail of Tears SF and Bald Knob Wilderness






Map







naturalatlas.com


----------



## Regionnaire

Here's another site where you can look up the weather history of a specific area. It includes precipitation and humidity levels. I like to match it up to The Great Morel's sightings maps.

_hint_: use the monthly calendar...it has a nice daily summary






Local Weather Forecast, News and Conditions | Weather Underground


Weather Underground provides local & long-range weather forecasts, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide



www.wunderground.com


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> Hey Jim, I've been through parts of Shawnee (not to hunt). There are plenty of places to go there, and it'd probably be a worthwhile trip if you time it right. I'm attaching a (clearnet) link that will show you a map of the trails, elevations, campsites, etc. I just used location data and centered Shawnee, but that site has a bunch of ways to look stuff up. If you look at it, zoom in from where I started and you'll start to see where the trails are (red dashes). I recently found the site, and I wish I had earlier.
> 
> The SW side of IL looks prime as well. I wouldn't mind trying the Trail of Tears SF and Bald Knob Wilderness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naturalatlas.com


Thanks so much! You are way over the top! I've always wanted a spot to try earlier than here.


----------



## rick

Picked another 14 yesterday in an area in KY where I can see the knobs in Floyd county IN across the Ohio River.


----------



## jashroomer

rick said:


> Picked another 14 yesterday in an area in KY where I can see the knobs in Floyd county IN across the Ohio River.


Nice find, go ahead and put a few on a boat and send'em north accross the river. My mom is in Georgetown IN, will let her know to get ready. thanks for the info.


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> Thanks so much! You are way over the top! I've always wanted a spot to try earlier than here.


No probelmo. That's why we're here...to help each other out (and maybe brag a little ).


----------



## Regionnaire

rick said:


> Picked another 14 yesterday in an area in KY where I can see the knobs in Floyd county IN across the Ohio River.


Are they still Blacks? How are the canopy trees looking...any shade yet?

I'll probably ask again later next week cuz I'm still debating on when to hit the area a little north of you...I'm gettin' antsy.


----------



## rick

All blacks so far and the treecanopy is none existent as far as leafing out. Poplars are starting to barely leaf out.


----------



## Pabst

My first of the year,Only found 4. I'm thinking next weekend will be wonderful. Lawrence county


----------



## Regionnaire

Thanks, Rick...I appreciate it. I figured as much and am heavily debating on leaving next weekend or giving it a couple extra days.


My thought of the day:

Morel hunting is like golf...no matter how good you think you are, there's always room for improvement.


----------



## Regionnaire

Pabst said:


> My first of the year,Only found 4. I'm thinking next weekend will be wonderful. Lawrence county


Do you hunt Spring Mill? That park looked tempting when I stopped there a few years back.


----------



## shroomsearcher

jim_t57 said:


> Absolutely. I rely on budding and blooms more than leaves . When the wild plum is in bloom there are blacks out there somewhere.Then Redbud is the next step, Then I rely on the Dogwood. As long as there are blooms on them there are shrooms to be found in that area. If the locusts bloom I call it a season . Or move north untill I see the same scenarios. Good luck in your endeavors


I do much the same. I found out pretty quick that the Dogwood blooming in suburban front yards aren't on the same schedule as Dogwood growing wild in the forest! Woke up to a snow covered yard the last 2 days. About 1/2" yesterday and 1" today. Temps in the low 20's. The soil has some warming up to do, and considering the recent weather I guess it's good that nothing was showing. The Forsythia has just begun blooming. I look for Lilac and Dandelion too.


----------



## River Birch Run

shroomsearcher said:


> I do much the same. I found out pretty quick that the Dogwood blooming in suburban front yards aren't on the same schedule as Dogwood growing wild in the forest! Woke up to a snow covered yard the last 2 days. About 1/2" yesterday and 1" today. Temps in the low 20's. The soil has some warming up to do, and considering the recent weather I guess it's good that nothing was showing. The Forsythia has just begun blooming. I look for Lilac and Dandelion too.


It's funny you say that, I noticed it last yr in a river bottom I hunt. There is a house in it and I mow there yard. The dogwood in the landscape bed was done blooming by the time the wild dogwood bloomed in the woods 100 yrds away. However, the mushrooms were almost done when the wild one came to bloom.


----------



## Pabst

Regionnaire said:


> Do you hunt Spring Mill? That park looked tempting when I stopped there a few years back.


I haven't, I always just assumed there would be to many people to deal with. It's probably worth a look though.


----------



## Ironworker Eric

Dandelions popping in Marion county


----------



## Russty

Ironworker Eric said:


> Dandelions popping in Marion county
> View attachment 37295


No dandelions in NW Marion County yet. Indy is a weird half-way place for the whole state.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Russty said:


> No dandelions in NW Marion County yet. Indy is a weird half-way place for the whole state.


Much like Columbus is in Ohio. I've heard Ohio described as 2 states. Ohio south of I-70 and Ohio north of I-70! The southern part of the state is always way ahead of the north.


----------



## jim_t57

Russty said:


> No dandelions in NW Marion County yet. Indy is a weird half-way place for the whole state.


North to south, probably flatland to hill country transition.Elevation change maybe? Definitely distance from the equator?


----------



## Russty

NW Marion County, Indiana. Wild Flowers are out and May Apples are just popping up. Taken today about 11am. No Mushrooms, but there's always tomorrow.


----------



## engalwood

This week its on like Kong! 🤪


----------



## jslwalls

Central Indiana better get some rain this week with temperature approaching 80 degrees in the 1st week of April.


----------



## jim_t57

jslwalls said:


> Central Indiana better get some rain this week with temperature approaching 80 degrees in the 1st week of April.


I agree. I think a good rain is all we need. Needs to hurry or it could be one of those big flushes or two and be over . I like to ease into it and have a good long season.


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> I agree. I think a good rain is all we need. Needs to hurry or it could be one of those big flushes or two and be over . I like to ease into it and have a good long season.


This season's weather isn't too far off from last year, with the exception of the February warm-up in 2020 and this past cold snap being a little more harsh. Last year, we had a similar ramp up in temps and little to no rain (in my spot) from the end of March into April.
Along with 70+ degree temps, there's rain forecast for Wednesday night/Thursday morning, and that should do it. Next week will be back to more moderate temps, with rain coming mid-week, which should result in some outstanding finds.

I'm still thinking I'll be heading down on the 9th (Friday), but I hate searching when the weekend warriors are out...there are ruthless locals where I hunt. Not sure if I can wait until Monday, though...I'm gettin' anxious!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Had a major development here in NE Ohio. I saw my very first dandelion of the year this morning! I guess the soil is finally starting to warm up! Need more rain.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> This season's weather isn't too far off from last year, with the exception of the February warm-up in 2020 and this past cold snap being a little more harsh. Last year, we had a similar ramp up in temps and little to no rain (in my spot) from the end of March into April.
> Along with 70+ degree temps, there's rain forecast for Wednesday night/Thursday morning, and that should do it. Next week will be back to more moderate temps, with rain coming mid-week, which should result in some outstanding finds.
> 
> I'm still thinking I'll be heading down on the 9th (Friday), but I hate searching when the weekend warriors are out...there are ruthless locals where I hunt. Not sure if I can wait until Monday, though...I'm gettin' anxious!


I hear you. At least we got through Easter without the crowds. Maybe this year we won't have to worry about turkey hunters until the very end. I hate waiting until midday to get out there. I haven't found any spots that haven't had ruthless locals,lol.I keep dreaming about it though. First day it rains I will be out in it .Feel the ground rumbling now. Good luck!


----------



## Regionnaire

I think we're going to have a really long season up here in the Region, and in MI. We had a some colder weather last year around the middle of the month and it looks like we'll avoid that this year. Hard to find blacks around here unless we have springs like this. I found some close to the MI border last year on April 23rd...we'll see what happens this year.

Recently heard that one of my father's hunting grounds close to Gary had a wildfire (Miller Woods). I'll have to go check out the damage. The last time my father was there, he found a dead body.


----------



## bjcol

Tippecanoe County---Went out to a woods today that was a home run for me last year in late April/early May. Dry. Not much foliage happening just yet. No shrooms although I've heard reports of one or two being found by the rare hunter. I wasn't expecting anything and didn't find anything. We do have dandelions in my neighborhood...a few. Need rain, and then I hope it cools down at least a little bit, which it is supposed to later this week. We'll see. For sure it seems early to me up here, but I'm no expert.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> I think we're going to have a really long season up here in the Region, and in MI. We had a some colder weather last year around the middle of the month and it looks like we'll avoid that this year. Hard to find blacks around here unless we have springs like this. I found some close to the MI border last year on April 23rd...we'll see what happens this year.
> 
> Recently heard that one of my father's hunting grounds close to Gary had a wildfire (Miller Woods). I'll have to go check out the damage. The last time my father was there, he found a dead body.


Good grief!! Hope it was an animal and not a human!! Every {hunters} nightmare!! Now as for the burn, they have websites that tell you where the burn sites are ,just for shroomers. Seems the blacks and other shrooms thrive there. Had that happen in Morgan Monroe one year . Didn't find any. Not saying there weren't any but ??

ers nightmare


----------



## Regionnaire

It was human...keep in mind it was just east of Gary. Happened 10 years ago. The lakeshore was a great place to go when I was a kid, but so many places are off-limits nowadays

The fire wasn't a control burn, but rather a wildfire. They think someone started it. It was really windy that day, and I guess it took out 100+ acres. Wasn't a big forest to begin with, and it sounds like there wasn't much left. I just went past it a couple weeks ago and thought I should have a look. The sandy soil was great for early blacks because it heated up faster than most of the area.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> It was human...keep in mind it was just east of Gary. Happened 10 years ago. The lakeshore was a great place to go when I was a kid, but so many places are off-limits nowadays
> 
> The fire wasn't a control burn, but rather a wildfire. They think someone started it. It was really windy that day, and I guess it took out 100+ acres. Wasn't a big forest to begin with, and it sounds like there wasn't much left. I just went past it a couple weeks ago and thought I should have a look. The sandy soil was great for early blacks because it heated up faster than most of the area.


Definitely worth a try. Hope you load up on them! You should be able to spot them easier.


----------



## deerslayer5656

Well my hunt in Shawnee was a bust for me the last day we went to see little grand canyon and in the bottoms there look awesome trilliums and mayapples where way up and top of populars where leafing out pretty well had to get back so my wife could go to work most of the ridge tops didnt look to productive yet by this weekend i think area will be prime 
Good Luck All


----------



## rockytop69

Cmon rain


----------



## Tool fan

deerslayer5656 said:


> Well my hunt in Shawnee was a bust for me the last day we went to see little grand canyon and in the bottoms there look awesome trilliums and mayapples where way up and top of populars where leafing out pretty well had to get back so my wife could go to work most of the ridge tops didnt look to productive yet by this weekend i think area will be prime
> Good Luck All


Ty for the info was thinking of driving down there this weekend


----------



## HoosierDaisy04

*Washington County, Indiana is















 officially on the map! I was skeptical but went looking anyway. It seemed a bit dry and a little too soon after our little cold snap. I found 9 small blacks at the top of a small hill, most of th







em around a pretty big Ash Tree but there were lots of Oaks and Tulip Poplars too. Happy Hunting Everyone!!!*


----------



## jim_t57

HoosierDaisy04 said:


> *Washington County, Indiana is
> View attachment 37329
> 
> View attachment 37329
> officially on the map! I was skeptical but went looking anyway. It seemed a bit dry and a little too soon after our little cold snap. I found 9 small blacks at the top of a small hill, most of th
> View attachment 37330
> em around a pretty big Ash Tree but there were lots of Oaks and Tulip Poplars too. Happy Hunting Everyone!!!*


Thank you for the report. Does seem dry. Especially with the wind coming . Wicks the surface moisture between the fallen leaves and the soil that in my opinion causes the mushrooms to emerge. Great find ! Crossing my fingers for a substantial rain here in west central Indiana on Thursday. Time will tell.Good luck all!


----------



## Regionnaire

deerslayer5656 said:


> Well my hunt in Shawnee was a bust for me the last day we went to see little grand canyon and in the bottoms there look awesome trilliums and mayapples where way up and top of populars where leafing out pretty well had to get back so my wife could go to work most of the ridge tops didnt look to productive yet by this weekend i think area will be prime
> Good Luck All


Thanks for the info. That might be enough to sway me to wait an extra day or two to head south...want to hit some ridges hard.

What do you guys think...should I head to southern Indiana on Friday or Sunday?


----------



## Regionnaire

HoosierDaisy04, what did the forest foliage look like? Any shade yet?


----------



## guff76

HoosierDaisy04 said:


> *Washington County, Indiana is
> View attachment 37329
> 
> View attachment 37329
> officially on the map! I was skeptical but went looking anyway. It seemed a bit dry and a little too soon after our little cold snap. I found 9 small blacks at the top of a small hill, most of th
> View attachment 37330
> em around a pretty big Ash Tree but there were lots of Oaks and Tulip Poplars too. Happy Hunting Everyone!!!*


That's awesome, that'll definitely get us hoosiers mushroom blood pumping for sure. Nice find!


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> Thanks for the info. That might be enough to sway me to wait an extra day or two to head south...want to hit some ridges hard.
> 
> What do you guys think...should I head to southern Indiana on Friday or Sunday?


I've never really hunted in that area much. Washington is southwest so if you have spots that you know produced before for you and we get these rains Wednesday eve and Thursday morning then I would say yes. Not sure if you will find the big hauls you are after but if you've got the fever it'll hard to resist! Good luck if you do!


----------



## HoosierDaisy04

I think they will be popping up like mad after this next rain. Now will we have the year we did last year??? Last year was my personal best. I found them starting March 20 something last year, earliest ever for me, and found them till May. I may enjoy some nice little micro climates right where I search because it is hilly with a river about 1/4th mile away(watershed). Some places will hold that moisture longer. I would also suggest Orange County if your this way. 🙂 HAPPY HUNTING!!!


----------



## capn morel

NW Indiana is greening up. Ramps up, mayapples just starting to pop. We just need a little bit of rain. I had ramps and eggs for breakfast, YUM!


----------



## parrothead

Man on Indiana Morels they are really starting to find them


----------



## jim_t57

parrothead said:


> Man on Indiana Morels they are really starting to find them


Hi Parrothead. I'm not very tech savvy but this is the only forum that comes up for Indiana morels. Can you help me find what you are seeing?Thanks


----------



## Regionnaire

Thanks, guys. It's tough when I'm so far away...I know exactly what I want that forest to look like, but can't see it. The weather forecast has been changing daily and tough to gauge. I'm kinda leaning Sunday if it continues to look like rain on Saturday...I'll have two extra days of growth, plus the additional rain. The downside being somebody might get there first.

We'll see it I can hold out...I don't know if I can. lol


----------



## Regionnaire

HoosierDaisy04 said:


> I think they will be popping up like mad after this next rain. Now will we have the year we did last year??? Last year was my personal best. I found them starting March 20 something last year, earliest ever for me, and found them till May. I may enjoy some nice little micro climates right where I search because it is hilly with a river about 1/4th mile away(watershed). Some places will hold that moisture longer. I would also suggest Orange County if your this way. 🙂 HAPPY HUNTING!!!


 Orange County you say? I never thought about it because it didn't look like much from the satellite pics. Might have to drive through if I have time.


----------



## Regionnaire

capn morel said:


> NW Indiana is greening up. Ramps up, mayapples just starting to pop. We just need a little bit of rain. I had ramps and eggs for breakfast, YUM!


I took the dog to Deep River this evening, and that forest is really coming alive. Even with this cold snap coming, we're gonna be early. I haven't checked my go-to areas, but I'm guessing around 4/20 with some randoms popping earlier.


----------



## guff76

HoosierDaisy04 said:


> I think they will be popping up like mad after this next rain. Now will we have the year we did last year??? Last year was my personal best. I found them starting March 20 something last year, earliest ever for me, and found them till May. I may enjoy some nice little micro climates right where I search because it is hilly with a river about 1/4th mile away(watershed). Some places will hold that moisture longer. I would also suggest Orange County if your this way. 🙂 HAPPY HUNTING!!!


When you say orange county, are you talking about patoka lake?


----------



## KyGoodOlBoy

jim_t57 said:


> Hi Parrothead. I'm not very tech savvy but this is the only forum that comes up for Indiana morels. Can you help me find what you are seeing?Thanks


He means "Indiana Morels" facebook page


----------



## parrothead

Yes that is the one. I am not on FB but can still read what is going on.


----------



## guff76

KyGoodOlBoy said:


> He means "Indiana Morels" facebook page


Ale 8 good ol Kentucky swamp water, as my buddy used to call it lol, he was from kentucky. Never did know why he called it that though


----------



## jim_t57

KyGoodOlBoy said:


> He means "Indiana Morels" facebook page


Thank you! I'll check it out.


parrothead said:


> Yes that is the one. I am not on FB but can still read what is going on.


Thanks Parrothead


----------



## jim_t57

My nephew minutes ago. South side of Indy.


----------



## scoondog

just trying to figure out how to post a picture, no finds to post yet just some helpful info,, I mean







you can't just not pickem because you for got your bag


----------



## scoondog

jim_t57 said:


> My nephew minutes ago. South side of Indy.
> View attachment 37365
> View attachment 37366
> View attachment 37367


man it kills me to see these early post ,I need to find a spot to find some early blacks, nice pics


----------



## jim_t57

scoondog said:


> man it kills me to see these early post ,I need to find a spot to find some early blacks, nice pics


I know he's killing me too. I used to have some but I didn't turn off my location on my phone and havn't found any since. If you do find some blacks that are to far gone be sure to get there early the next year.


----------



## jashroomer

jim_t57 said:


> My nephew minutes ago. South side of Indy.
> View attachment 37365
> View attachment 37366
> View attachment 37367


Now I am going to have to stop on the way home. A few spots sw indy, who knows, might get lucky.


----------



## HoosierDaisy04

Regionnaire said:


> HoosierDaisy04, what did the forest foliage look like? Any shade yet?


Little foliage, little to no shade. Redbuds are budding, same with Dogwoods. Mayapples are about 6 inches tall. The picture of the lane you can see one side is a little greener than the other. I found all of the mushrooms on the greener side(right side of photo)...I usually find them on the other side. It is a bit hard to tell from the picture. The second pic is a Dogwood.


Regionnaire said:


> HoosierDaisy04, what did the forest foliage look like? Any shade yet?


----------



## Kokomorel

jashroomer said:


> Now I am going to have to stop on the way home. A few spots sw indy, who knows, might get lucky.


Let me know if you’re fine I may have to call in sick tomorrow


----------



## HoosierDaisy04

guff76 said:


> When you say orange county, are you talking about patoka lake?


It is a pretty big county lol. I am talking more Hoosier National Forest area. I tend to look for conditions in which I have found mushrooms previously. Hilly, forested, watershed areas. I wouldn't know what to think if I were to look somewhere that didn't have rivers, creeks, and ravines. I have never searched Hoosier National Forest but private properties close to it and they were bountiful. 🙂


----------



## HoosierDaisy04

HoosierDaisy04 said:


> It is a pretty big county lol. I am talking more Hoosier National Forest area. I tend to look for conditions in which I have found mushrooms previously. Hilly, forested, watershed areas. I wouldn't know what to think if I were to look somewhere that didn't have rivers, creeks, and ravines. I have never searched Hoosier National Forest but private properties close to it and they were bountiful. 🙂


More southern Orange County.


----------



## mmh

Glad to see so many out in the woods already.


----------



## Regionnaire

Thanks for the info, Daisy. I really appreciate it.

I was checking out the traffic cams in the area, and the foliage is getting close to where it was last year when I came down. It's been difficult with the weather forecast changing every 6 hours, but I think I made my decision to hunt on Sunday/Monday. Rain tomorrow, rain Saturday, cooler temps after, and the extra couple of days for the trees should do me nicely. I'd wait til Wednesday or Thursday, but I'm getting too old to camp when the temp is in the 30s


----------



## Regionnaire

mmh said:


> Glad to see so many out in the woods already.


Hard not to be when the weather's been this nice


----------



## Mtmike79

first of year wells county


----------



## KyGoodOlBoy

Found a small one in Marion County eastside.


----------



## Jadon

Going to check my early spots in Lawrence County in the morning. Keep u guys posted


----------



## Mtmike79

Found a sack full few more pics


----------



## jim_t57

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 37394
> View attachment 37395
> 
> Found a sack full few more pics


Awesome!


----------



## scottyg11

Martin County on the board. It’s very dry but it poured on us late. Found by a dying elm, lower level and SW facing. Looks like the tops on some of them have what looks like frost burns. This was a new Honey hole. It still seems early to me. I checked multiple other spots and found nothing. Hoping the rain today and tomorrow will bring them up next week. Happy Hunting.


----------



## jim_t57

scottyg11 said:


> Martin County on the board. It’s very dry but it poured on us late. Found by a dying elm, lower level and SW facing. Looks like the tops on some of them have what looks like frost burns. This was a new Honey hole. It still seems early to me. I checked multiple other spots and found nothing. Hoping the rain today and tomorrow will bring them up next week. Happy Hunting.
> View attachment 37399


Beautiful!!! Love that area.


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> Sh***tt !!! I'm trying to hurry get'n this Treehugger Back on the Road Solid..
> View attachment 37249


So how you doin' on that 'Morel Assault Vehicle' Wade? Think you'll have it for the start of your season? Post some pics when you do! I got my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## guff76

jdaniels313 said:


> So how you doin' on that 'Morel Assault Vehicle' Wade? Think you'll have it for the start of your season? Post some pics when you do! I got my fingers crossed for ya!


The ol tree hugger shall be lurking around but you won't see it cause it's a camo'd up real good lol. The tree hugger is one awesome vehicle, perfect for shroomin around in!!


----------



## jim_t57

Truly amazing what a little rain will do. Totally different landscape out there this morning! Headed out in a few. May your bags have some weight to them. Good luck to all.


----------



## jashroomer

Well the bad news, didn't make it out after work, good news, didn't make it out because of the pouring rain.


----------



## golddustshroomin

Need more rain! Dry as hell up here in NWI. Going out this weekend to see if anything’s popping or if the babies got fried with the freak warm weather.... wonder what this season holds. I don’t like the start of it... next few weeks as long as we get rain should get them going. Good luck all!!!


----------



## guff76

golddustshroomin said:


> Need more rain! Dry as hell up here in NWI. Going out this weekend to see if anything’s popping or if the babies got fried with the freak warm weather.... wonder what this season holds. I don’t like the start of it... next few weeks as long as we get rain should get them going. Good luck all!!!


I hear that, in my area got next to no rain yesterday but maybe today


----------



## wade

jdaniels313 said:


> So how you doin' on that 'Morel Assault Vehicle' Wade? Think you'll have it for the start of your season? Post some pics when you do! I got my fingers crossed for ya!


Thank You @jdaniels313 and Everyone.
Still working on Treehugger 10 hours a day..
It's tuff watching all of my surroundings that I monitor as signs to go time..knowing I could be finding some early Popp'n..and that the Main Popp'n is about to happen this week..but Im also bout have the Treehugger completed in about a week.. so.. if I just hang with it..I could hit the woods in perfect timing..
Currently still have..

gas tank out
engine out and dismantled
all front end parts off
Fighting daily to get it 💪🏻in the woods..
And Highway Chasing/ Road trip Capable.




































it ain't easy ..and hard to find Parts for
96-97-98 Geo / Chevrolet Tracker


----------



## Regionnaire

golddustshroomin said:


> Need more rain! Dry as hell up here in NWI. Going out this weekend to see if anything’s popping or if the babies got fried with the freak warm weather.... wonder what this season holds. I don’t like the start of it... next few weeks as long as we get rain should get them going. Good luck all!!!


I love how things are going up here. When spring starts early, that just means a longer hunting season. Many times, the region doesn't even start until the last week of April, sometimes May (2 years ago). Last year, the cold snap killed off the yellows, but I had a great 1st half because of the early warmth. It's really difficult to find blacks here without it.

As long as we don't have another bad frost, this will be a great season that will last longer than normal. I expect nothing less than 1000+ from the area. Many of those will be half-free, but they're still Morels.


----------



## elmgirl

Regionnaire said:


> Thanks, guys. It's tough when I'm so far away...I know exactly what I want that forest to look like, but can't see it. The weather forecast has been changing daily and tough to gauge. I'm kinda leaning Sunday if it continues to look like rain on Saturday...I'll have two extra days of growth, plus the additional rain. The downside being somebody might get there first.
> 
> We'll see it I can hold out...I don't know if I can. lol


Friday....this rain is gonna make em pop and EVERYBODY is ready dont wait lol


----------



## jim_t57

Hunted Putnam co. for bout an hour, found one small gray. Decided to give it a couple more days. Cut across country to Morgan Monroe and did a little better for my first real hunt. Took a bunch of pics if anyone would like to see more.Sorry only date stamp I could think of.Blacks around hickory,1 gray each under sycamore,dead elm and ash. Blacks near the top,grays in the bottom. Tomorrow looks great!


----------



## Regionnaire

elmgirl said:


> Friday....this rain is gonna make em pop and EVERYBODY is ready dont wait lol


Ugh...I know. lol 
There didn't really seem to be a lot of rain from this system. The one on Saturday might be heavier. I'll be out there Sunday at sunrise (rain or no rain) and will be hiking/climbing for a couple days...until my knees feel like they are full of oatmeal.

It's more than likely some are up already, but I made the difficult decision to wait and I'm riddled with anxiety. Only time will tell. I figure I'll take the dog swimming tomorrow and check the status of my go-to. Gotta spend time with him since he'll be all "Mopey Joe" for the next month whilst I hunt...gettin' too old for the long hikes.


----------



## golddustshroomin

Regionnaire said:


> I love how things are going up here. When spring starts early, that just means a longer hunting season. Many times, the region doesn't even start until the last week of April, sometimes May (2 years ago). Last year, the cold snap killed off the yellows, but I had a great 1st half because of the early warmth. It's really difficult to find blacks here without it.
> 
> As long as we don't have another bad frost, this will be a great season that will last longer than normal. I expect nothing less than 1000+ from the area. Many of those will be half-free, but they're still Morels.


I hope you are right about the early warmth helping make it an epic season. As long as it doesn’t warm up too quickly at the end of April. I’m worried about that cuz it will cut the season in half and it will be done... Still need more rain we didn’t get a lot. The lowest temp I see for the next few weeks is 37. I know in some of my spots last year they got bit but I’d rather have it cooler than too warm. Gonna check my early spot Sunday. Keep you all posted. Everyone do your most powerful mushroom rain dance in the meantime 🍄 🌧 💃🏼


----------



## jslwalls

Public Hunting Areas | eRegulations

My 1st time out today. I gave it a couple hours today with no luck. I’m always trying to learn new ground. For you beginners out there without private land some valuable tools are google maps, the beacon app, and a good gps. Instead of hitting your honey holes over and over go get lost. You’ll never know what you’ll find.


----------



## wade

jslwalls said:


> Public Hunting Areas | eRegulations
> 
> My 1st time out today. I gave it a couple hours today with no luck. I’m always trying to learn new ground. For you beginners out there without private land some valuable tools are google maps, the beacon app, and a good gps. Instead of hitting your honey holes over and over go get lost. You’ll never know what you’ll find.


WORD @jslwalls 
Thank You for Your Solid Report


----------



## Coolbob

Went out today and no luck...saw some promising signs, mayapples are coming up, other fungi abound, still a bit dry...


----------



## mmh

Very happy to see new names on the board, Shroom on my friends.


----------



## mmh

We got a bit of rain today in the N.E. corner of the state but still considered to be in a moderate drought situation. Temps. will cool back to normal with a chance of some showers coming but not as much as we need. Have not been out yet but should be this weekend. Shroom on my friends


----------



## parrothead

We got one down pour yesterday of course when I was outside at school on car rider duty. Sun was out when I got home. Going out this evening for second time. Went to Jennings Tuesday and it was just starting to green up in woods. May Apples just poking up


----------



## Jadon

Found 4 greys last night in Lawrence County. All about an inch tall.. Found on railroad tracks and this spot is usually about a week earlier than the rest of my spots.


----------



## morelsxs

wade said:


> Thank You @jdaniels313 and Everyone.
> Still working on Treehugger 10 hours a day..
> It's tuff watching all of my surroundings that I monitor as signs to go time..knowing I could be finding some early Popp'n..and that the Main Popp'n is about to happen this week..but Im also bout have the Treehugger completed in about a week.. so.. if I just hang with it..I could hit the woods in perfect timing..
> Currently still have..
> 
> gas tank out
> engine out and dismantled
> all front end parts off
> Fighting daily to get it 💪🏻in the woods..
> And Highway Chasing/ Road trip Capable.
> View attachment 37411
> View attachment 37412
> View attachment 37413
> View attachment 37414
> View attachment 37415
> 
> it ain't easy ..and hard to find Parts for
> 96-97-98 Geo / Chevrolet Tracker


Reminds me of that Johnny Cash song: One Piece at a Time:


----------



## elmgirl

Well definitely not a record day but didnt get skunked! Me n shroom crusher managed to get 23 plus 5 that my fat rear smashed as I fell down the hill
Not much time only had a little over an hour
Greene county.
May take a road trip tomorrow waiting to hear back on some info but tonight steak n shrooms baby!


----------



## jim_t57

Only 2 blacks for me today.Morgan Monroe.


----------



## Mushie

No luck at Yellowwood today. Plenty of ramps though.


----------



## parrothead

Went tonight again in Jennings. Found 2 little blacks where I find my early ones. I left and covered will ck on Sunday after the rain on Saturday.


----------



## funamongus

I was checking out my profile and today is my 5th yr being a member of this site!! With that put me on the board!!!


----------



## jim_t57

Pretty site!


----------



## jslwalls

3 hours in Parke county and skunked again. Time to hit a railroad track or cow pasture and get out of the woods for a week. No luck on south facing hills even.


----------



## shroomsearcher

We finally got some rain here yesterday PM, into the evening, and into the overnight. I'm guessing it let up about 4AM. Just a pretty steady drizzle, the kind of rain that can soak in. Not a gully washer. We still need more, but glad to get what we got. More was predicted for this evening, but I look at the sky, and I don't see it happening. 

Still, I could see that where I hunt possibly got more rain than I did. Plus, I'm still pissed off that I'm going to have to cut grass next week. Not the right temps and precip to pop morels. but enough of those to make the grass grow? Somehow that just doesn't seem right!


----------



## Love morels

wade said:


> Welcome Everyone to Our 2021 Season of Beautiful and Amazing Pictures , Stories and Conversations of Good Times Past,
> Plans and Currant Updates..
> As We Head Out into the Woods and Make Our Way Through Together..
> When the Winter Weather Allows, Let's All Make a Promise to Make some Special time for Ourself .. Each of us, to get out into the Woods Exploring and Scouting in Preparation for Some New Locations.
> And Let's All Post some Pictures of how Amazing and Beautiful the Winter Landscape is along Our Journeys
> to Our Morels Season ..
> They Will be Popping Up So Very soon.. and then Stay in the Woods after Morel season.. We find Chicken of the woods and Chanterelles and Many Other forms of.. eatable 🍄 FUNGI 🍄 and Plants..
> Thank You All
> And Happy New Year
> from...Wade
> As We Begin Once Again to Share Our
> ❤ "Love of the Hunt" ❤ Together ❤
> Let's Go Yall !!👍🏻💪🏻


Anyone seeing 🍄 yet in Attica


----------



## jim_t57

shroomsearcher said:


> We finally got some rain here yesterday PM, into the evening, and into the overnight. I'm guessing it let up about 4AM. Just a pretty steady drizzle, the kind of rain that can soak in. Not a gully washer. We still need more, but glad to get what we got. More was predicted for this evening, but I look at the sky, and I don't see it happening.
> 
> Still, I could see that where I hunt possibly got more rain than I did. Plus, I'm still pissed off that I'm going to have to cut grass next week. Not the right temps and precip to pop morels. but enough of those to make the grass grow? Somehow that just doesn't seem right!


I hear you! Got good rain yesterday. Thought it would be awesome today. Wrong. Wind and sunshine with no humidity. Zap that critical humidity quickly and zilch. Worried bout next week. Came home and mowed. Not my favorite thing this time of year. Needed to rest these old legs anyway. If we get rain like they say.... Monday should be the next best day here in Central In.


----------



## Regionnaire

golddustshroomin said:


> I hope you are right about the early warmth helping make it an epic season. As long as it doesn’t warm up too quickly at the end of April. I’m worried about that cuz it will cut the season in half and it will be done... Still need more rain we didn’t get a lot. The lowest temp I see for the next few weeks is 37. I know in some of my spots last year they got bit but I’d rather have it cooler than too warm. Gonna check my early spot Sunday. Keep you all posted. Everyone do your most powerful mushroom rain dance in the meantime 🍄 🌧 💃🏼


I'll be right...same thing happened last year before the May cold snap. We'll be hovering between 55-65 degrees for the next couple weeks, which is perfect. The trees are awake, and coming along nicely. Since the trees are so far along, there will be less ground cover...resulting in better forest vision..The rain isn't much of an issue, either. We had 2 feet of snow melt before we warmed up, and have had a little more rain than downstate. Again, last year was early and didn't start for me until April 23rd. Be patient and positive...we're gonna have a great year.

On that note, I took the dog swimming and checked my Region go-to today. All of the med/lg trees are showing leaves...Oaks, Ashes, Elms, Crabapple, etc. Even saw some fresh fungus and Violets. Mayapples were up, but not mature. Very few Ramps. It's still going to take at least a week, but things are really moving along...faster than what I expected. I still most likely won't start hunting here until sometime around 4/20.


----------



## Regionnaire

jslwalls said:


> My 1st time out today. I gave it a couple hours today with no luck. I’m always trying to learn new ground. For you beginners out there without private land some valuable tools are google maps, the beacon app, and a good gps. Instead of hitting your honey holes over and over go get lost. You’ll never know what you’ll find.


I agree...that's how I found my southern Indiana hole. Finding a great new spot takes time and patience. Even though I've only walked 5% of this forest, I also plan on scouting new ones while I'm out.

I'll be leaving in the middle of the night...I'll update you guys next week. I still might be a few days early, but we'll see. Wish me luck!


----------



## PORT

A little "I SPY" game to pass the time. (4)


----------



## guff76

PORT said:


> View attachment 37462
> 
> A little "I SPY" game to pass the time. (4)


Saw 4 peckerheads


----------



## guff76

morelsxs said:


> Reminds me of that Johnny Cash song: One Piece at a Time:


That a damn good ol song. They for sure don't make music like that one anymore!


----------



## jim_t57

Just had a good soaker here in Morgan co.


----------



## engalwood

Still a little early, but always fun finding. Left small small ones to grow. Found south of Franklin.


----------



## parrothead

Up to 1 inch of rain in Jackson/Jennings since Friday as of now.


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> That a damn good ol song. They for sure don't make music like that one anymore!


That's kinda how its goin..I'm headed to pull and pay to see what I can find tomorrow


----------



## jashroomer

Regionnaire said:


> I agree...that's how I found my southern Indiana hole. Finding a great new spot takes time and patience. Even though I've only walked 5% of this forest, I also plan on scouting new ones while I'm out.
> 
> I'll be leaving in the middle of the night...I'll update you guys next week. I still might be a few days early, but we'll see. Wish me luck!


You’re 100% right, looking at aerial maps, going a little further each time, getting lost a bit here and there ( most on here have a lost story), but when you put the time in the reward is really tasty. And isn’t this rain great.


----------



## Kokomorel

Asparagus is up shrooms should be too


----------



## elmgirl

Going to check out a spot in the rain since it may be our only chance to get out until friday...have a good chance there will be a few up here just not looking forward to the climbing and "falling" which is pretty much a given trying to get to this spot🤣 hope everyone has some luck this week with this rain


----------



## scoondog

elmgirl said:


> Going to check out a spot in the rain since it may be our only chance to get out until friday...have a good chance there will be a few up here just not looking forward to the climbing and "falling" which is pretty much a given trying to get to this spot🤣 hope everyone has some luck this week with this rain


Nothing today but found a good spot on public land I am sure it's no secret but will see and without following this forum for a while I would have just passed this up, makes a day w/o morels more of a success


----------



## parrothead

Picked 3 today. Looked on Indiana Morels they are really finding then from south all the way up to top of state. Several people posted over 100


----------



## deerslayer5656

Wife and I went today did pretty well Pike county ended up with 88


----------



## Mushie

deerslayer5656 said:


> Wife and I went today did pretty well Pike county ended up with 88
> View attachment 37508
> View attachment 37509
> View attachment 37510
> View attachment 37511
> View attachment 37512


Wow, that's amazing. I can't wait to get out there tomorrow. I think I'm gonna check out Morgan-Monroe.


----------



## jim_t57

deerslayer5656 said:


> Wife and I went today did pretty well Pike county ended up with 88
> View attachment 37508
> View attachment 37509
> View attachment 37510
> View attachment 37511
> View attachment 37512


That is fantastic!!! Congratulations!


----------



## jim_t57

scoondog said:


> Nothing today but found a good spot on public land I am sure it's no secret but will see and without following this forum for a while I would have just passed this up,makes a day w/o .orells more of a sucess
> View attachment 37488


Just a few days away on that spot with those dryad saddles in the perfect eating stage. Definitely hit it the next chance you get. good luck


----------



## golddustshroomin

Newton county on the board with this lil baby...


----------



## parrothead

Wade, I think you better just put that car on the back burner for now and get out there and start hunting.


----------



## wade

parrothead said:


> Wade, I think you better just put that car on the back burner for now and get out there and start hunting.


I know..I know.. and if I go hunt I will find but then Treehugger won't be done...
I'm about sick over it..
But if I stick with it I will have Treehugger completed by Weekend..then I'll be Road travel and off-Road Capable to Hunt what ever is left around home and Hunt Northward!!


----------



## jashroomer

Mushie said:


> Wow, that's amazing. I can't wait to get out there tomorrow. I think I'm gonna check out Morgan-Monroe.
> [/QUOTE
> Now that's what we're talkin about, nice finds.


----------



## scoondog

guff76 said:


> Saw 4 peckerheads


I did too, they were all driving 60mph in the fast lane this morning


----------



## jashroomer

Just received from a reliable source, @rashroomer, a patch of 40 found in central Marion county, left to grow.


----------



## Kokomorel

jashroomer said:


> Just received from a reliable source, @rashroomer, a patch of 40 found in central Marion county, left to grow.
> View attachment 37534


Just found a small patch here in Miami county Kokomorel is on the board


----------



## guff76

scoondog said:


> I did too, they were all driving 60mph in the fast lane this morning


Lol seen some of them also


----------



## scoondog

engalwood said:


> Still a little early, but always fun finding. Left small small ones to grow. Found south of Franklin.


well crap, that's my neighborhood ,didn't see anything this weekend now I will be hard pressed to get anything done after work but my thought is next weekend should it should be good


----------



## Kokomorel

Found 30 smalls pick 12 because the wife told me not to come home without any lol left the rest grow


----------



## Mushie

Been at Morgan-Monroe since sunrise. No luck. Heading back to the car now.


----------



## jashroomer

Mushie said:


> Been at Morgan-Monroe since sunrise. No luck. Heading back to the car now.


Well a bad day of mushroom hunting is better than a day of work, good luck.


----------



## Mushie

jashroomer said:


> Well a bad day of mushroom hunting is better than a day of work, good luck.


That's the truth. My only complaint is the ticks.


----------



## Regionnaire

I couldn't make it out the door before I had issues pop up, which also ruined today and tomorrow for me. Might not make it down at all this year. Nice to see you guys starting to find them. Good luck!


----------



## Mtmike79

189 blacks on Sunday wells county


----------



## Kokomorel

Just checked that spot I hunted today is a week early ground temp is 50° east facing hillside elms and ash


----------



## Mtmike79

First greys of the year Allen county


----------



## jim_t57

Mushie said:


> Been at Morgan-Monroe since sunrise. No luck. Heading back to the car now.


I was there too. Found just a hand full. Mixed bag. Thought it would be awesome. Not to be today.


----------



## jim_t57

Mtmike79 said:


> 189 blacks on Sunday
> View attachment 37566


Wow!! Very nice haul!!


----------



## guff76

Mushie said:


> That's the truth. My only complaint is the ticks.


Time to get the permethrin out n spray the clothes then!


----------



## guff76

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 37577
> 
> First greys of the year Allen county


That's awesome, some finds just a lil north of me.


----------



## gsbw

We have a couple of days before the next cold spell hits


----------



## Tool fan

Tool fan said:


> Well I can say this I ran out of patience lol
> I’m on the board left all to small central il
> View attachment 37589
> View attachment 37590
> View attachment 37591
> View attachment 37592
> View attachment 37593


----------



## jim_t57

Here is the hand full from MM yesterday. Hopefully get me motivated to hit it hard today.Good hunting!


----------



## wade

We are in


----------



## parrothead

Wade couldnt stand it any longer.


----------



## mmh

Finally got some rain a couple of days ago in Steuben county, still below normal. Will be getting out for the first time this weekend.


----------



## scoondog

wade said:


> View attachment 37597
> View attachment 37598
> We are in


like the turtle man would say,,, lets see some LIVE ACTION


----------



## jim_t57

Maybe shrooms for breakfast helps. Back to Putnam Co. today. Blonds and grays. 50 yard area bottom land.


----------



## jslwalls

Oh my daughter thinks she’s so cute


----------



## Kokomorel

When I’m out today Clinton County no find


----------



## harleyrider

Checking in for the new season. Went out on Sunday for an hour. Only found one location with yellow morels. Over 150 located in one 50 foot radius, but they are still babies! There’s 7 or 8 of them visible in photo 2. Hoping they grow a bit in the next few days. The photos with the Leatherman multi-tool are some yellows I saw in my yard tonight. These are growing nicely. Just gotta keep the dogs from knocking them over or the neighbors from snagging them.

Oh forgot— Morgan County.









































HR


----------



## morelsxs

Kokomorel said:


> When I’m out today Clinton County no find
> View attachment 37619


----------



## Mtmike79

Checked spot after work 14 greys Allen county


----------



## gsbw

*Got 2 greys on a long walk in Johnson Cty*


----------



## Regionnaire

Well, I didn't make it down south, but at least I got a consolation prize. Found around 35-40 today at my go-to (NWI), brought home 14...the rest were barely showing.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> Well, I didn't make it down south, but at least I got a consolation prexcept forize. Found around 35-40 today at my go-to (NWI), brought home 14...the rest were barely showing.
> View attachment 37638
> View attachment 37639
> View attachment 37640
> 
> Love how other states get multiple shrooms from the same base. Rare find for me in my area except for Michigan. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> View attachment 37638
> View attachment 37639


----------



## Regionnaire

@jim 
In the past, I've found blacks, greys, peckers, AND yellows on the same day in that forest. It's small (~100acres), with a lot of competition nowadays, but I should pull in a good 700-800+ just in that area. Only problem is that my slurry poops out some every day for the entire season...it's difficult to not just guard the sumumabitch all spring and go elsewhere. lol


----------



## golddustshroomin

My area is still struggling. South and northeast seem to have gotten more rain. No rain in our forecast for days... I hunted today by the river and dry as a bone even with all the weekend rain... I am feeling a bit discouraged with my early spots.....


----------



## tggmjcg

2021 is amongst us.... happy mushin' to all!!


----------



## jslwalls

golddustshroomin said:


> My area is still struggling. South and northeast seem to have gotten more rain. No rain in our forecast for days... I hunted today by the river and dry as a bone even with all the weekend rain... I am feeling a bit discouraged with my early spots.....


Be patient, fortunately the weather cooled off and we’ve had plenty of moisture. They’ll be there soon. I always get a little discouraged when everyone is finding and I haven’t yet to do so.


----------



## scoondog

Hated to pick them but along with my pheasant back made a nice 1st plate, buddy came over and a nice bag of blacks just a mile south ,I have still yet to locate any need a early black spot in my life, also I always like a light flour breading (no egg) so I can taste the shroom ,but this Zatarains fish fry breading is pretty good


----------



## jashroomer

jslwalls said:


> Be patient, fortunately the weather cooled off and we’ve had plenty of moisture. They’ll be there soon. I always get a little discouraged when everyone is finding and I haven’t yet to do so.


Well said, jswalls. 
I checked a couple of spots yesterday, excited with all the finds around the state. Nothing yet, but one of the spots produced pretty well last time i hunted it, in '77.
Here are the dates for my first finds in the Morgan co. / Northern Monroe co / Northern Brown co area

2016 - 4/19
2017- 0 for the season
2018 - 5/7
2019 - 4/21
2020 - 4/18


----------



## Jon Stallman

Some early grays found Friday and picked yesterday. It's a spot that has produced the last few years right around 4/10 which is pretty early for this far north. 3 miles from the MI border, Elkhart County.


----------



## Kokomorel

golddustshroomin said:


> My area is still struggling. South and northeast seem to have gotten more rain. No rain in our forecast for days... I hunted today by the river and dry as a bone even with all the weekend rain... I am feeling a bit discouraged with my early spots.....


I’ve only had one spot produced so far out of 4 will check some places this afternoon. Good luck Shrooming


----------



## jim_t57

Seems a little earlier in Owen Co. today. Smaller grays under slipped elm. Rest under poplar.


----------



## mmh

harleyrider said:


> Checking in for the new season. Went out on Sunday for an hour. Only found one location with yellow morels. Over 150 located in one 50 foot radius, but they are still babies! There’s 7 or 8 of them visible in photo 2. Hoping they grow a bit in the next few days. The photos with the Leatherman multi-tool are some yellows I saw in my yard tonight. These are growing nicely. Just gotta keep the dogs from knocking them over or the neighbors from snagging them.
> 
> Oh forgot— Morgan County.
> View attachment 37615
> 
> View attachment 37616
> 
> View attachment 37617
> 
> View attachment 37618
> 
> View attachment 37620
> 
> 
> HR


Hope those little ones grow for you.


----------



## mmh

Kokomorel said:


> I’ve only had one spot produced so far out of 4 will check some places this afternoon. Good luck Shrooming


Keep the faith and shroom on my good man.


----------



## parrothead

jashroom what happen in 2017


----------



## rockytop69

Got 31 in Howard county today the 13


----------



## rockytop69

Someone tell me how post a pic


----------



## rockytop69




----------



## rockytop69

Figured out but phone date not show up very well


----------



## rockytop69

But they are very fresh top of hill in direct sun most of the day


----------



## Kokomorel

More from Howard in Miami county


----------



## Kokomorel

Eating good tonight morels t bone and asparagus um


----------



## rockytop69

Getting ready to do the same kokomorel going in the pan within the hour


----------



## rockytop69

Hey Elmgirl are you and husband off to a good start?


----------



## Kokomorel

rockytop69 said:


> Getting ready to do the same kokomorel going in the pan within the hour


Cool it was my first fresh meal of the year


----------



## rockytop69

It be mine to


----------



## parrothead

Man there are people on Indiana Morels facebook finding big 3 digit numbers worth already.


----------



## Kokomorel

parrothead said:


> Man there are people on Indiana Morels facebook finding big 3 digit numbers worth already.


 They were up just not real big


----------



## Kokomorel

parrothead said:


> Man there are people on Indiana Morels facebook finding big 3 digit numbers worth already.


All I can say is get out before the weekend


----------



## Mtmike79

114 in 3 hours after work black season is good this year wells county


----------



## rockytop69

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 37676
> View attachment 37677
> View attachment 37678
> 114 in 3 hours after work black season is good this year wells county


Nice Haul Congrats


----------



## shroomsearcher

Kokomorel said:


> All I can say is get out before the weekend


I hear that! I hunt mostly at my fish and game club. and for the past couple of years I've hunted mostly early in the week. I'd find stumps! It became obvious that someone was hunting the same areas on the weekends and getting the morels. Probably someone who had to work Mon. thru Fri. or Sat. and could only hunt the weekend. I'm retired and could hunt any day of the week, but I had settled into a pattern of sorts that I needed to break out of. 

That's why I'm heading out Friday. Calling for a cold rain tomorrow, which is never pleasant.


----------



## rockytop69

Best of luck to all who are out hunting


----------



## Countryguy87

Anyone around Clinton county or tippecanoe county finding anything? I’ve yet to do any good around here in my usually spots.


----------



## Kokomorel

Hunting public ground today Miami Wabash County and hardly nobody’s out nice cool day in the woods


----------



## jashroomer

Tou


parrothead said:


> jashroom what happen in 2017


 That year only made it out a few times and things didn’t align in the shroom world that season. Like a bad dream.


----------



## bjcol

Countryguy87 said:


> Anyone around Clinton county or tippecanoe county finding anything? I’ve yet to do any good around here in my usually spots.


I'm in Tippecanoe County and haven't found a single shroom yet this year. I don't have a lot of time to hunt though, and have only been out briefly a few times. Going out again this afternoon for an hour or so. Where I have looked needs more rain. I think. Last year I didn't go hunting until April 27th, and found many pounds of shrooms hunting through May 7th. So there's still plenty of time.


----------



## whistlefruit

Countryguy87 said:


> Anyone around Clinton county or tippecanoe county finding anything? I’ve yet to do any good around here in my usually spots.


One county south (Boone) finally found a couple today.


----------



## parrothead

Wade, find anything yet?


----------



## jslwalls

I finally found a few in a couple of my early spots. Same time as last year. Montgomery county


----------



## parrothead

Man I get more impressed every year with Montgomery Co. and their finds every year.


----------



## Countryguy87

bjcol said:


> I'm in Tippecanoe County and haven't found a single shroom yet this year. I don't have a lot of time to hunt though, and have only been out briefly a few times. Going out again this afternoon for an hour or so. Where I have looked needs more rain. I think. Last year I didn't go hunting until April 27th, and found many pounds of shrooms hunting through May 7th. So there's still plenty of time.



right that is about the same time my honey holes started flushing last year too. 
Btw i think they are just starting to pop up around Clinton county/tipp county around the mulberry/stockwell area. I went out today and decided to try my creek/field ditch line. which is on the Clinton/tippecanoe county line. I’ve never found any back there before. Today I found 3 babies, all the same size 1 grey 2 yellow/blonde. They were all 3 right along the top of the cliff edge on the west side of the creek. My woods is a wet late bloomer, some years it doesn’t produce at all others it does, when it does it usually produces pretty good Though. I’m thinking around april 25ish they will be up and be decent sized. Need more rain I think though, another good 3 day down pour Would be nice.


----------



## bjcol

Finally found a patch (I'm required to tell you my 15-year-old-daughter found the patch) in northern Tippecanoe County late today. About a dozen, and we didn't pick any of them due to size. Taking our chances and hope to get them later when they grow up. I'm about to do a rain dance though. Even my lawn is behind schedule due to lack of rain.


----------



## bjcol

Several years ago we got 3 inches of snow on April 15th here in West Lafayette, so maybe I should be more careful asking for precipitation...lol.


----------



## jessicaleigh87

Haven’t had the chance to read up on these posts, but any word on Vigo County? Anyone finding anything around that area? Will be there next Wednesday-Tuesday and keeping my fingers crossed it’s good timing!


----------



## Countryguy87

bjcol said:


> Finally found a patch (I'm required to tell you my 15-year-old-daughter found the patch) in northern Tippecanoe County late today. About a dozen, and we didn't pick any of them due to size. Taking our chances and hope to get them later when they grow up. I'm about to do a rain dance though. Even my lawn is behind schedule due to lack of rain.


 Congrats. Ya give them a few days they should swell, it’s awsome you managed to get a teenager out into the woods for the hunt these days! good luck with the hunts.


----------



## Countryguy87

bjcol said:


> Several years ago we got 3 inches of snow on April 15th here in West Lafayette, so maybe I should be more careful asking for precipitation...lol.


Haha id take 3 inches of snow if we could keep it above 40 and melt it off in a day.


----------



## Countryguy87

Serious question, has anyone ever tried to hunt morels at night?
I’m thinking about giving it a try. Was thinking of using one of those really Bright head lamps That you can focus the beam with. I’m thinking it might make it easier to see them Or spot them? Just wonderin if anyone had tried it yet.


----------



## PORT

Countryguy87 said:


> Serious question, has anyone ever tried to hunt morels at night?
> I’m thinking about giving it a try. Was thinking of using one of those really Bright head lamps That you can focus the beam with. I’m thinking it might make it easier to see them Or spot them? Just wonderin if anyone had tried it yet.


CG - Yes, however I hunt private land making it a bit safer. Make sure u bring a spare headlight/flashlight and ur phone is fully charged. Night is definitely not easier imo.


----------



## harleyrider

Found this small mix of half frees and greys on Wed. evening after work. Saw a lot more small ones that are not ready to pick. Ate this batch last night with dinner.








Looked out at my car a minute ago and saw some frost! Season was really looking good here in Morgan county; hoping the frost doesn’t hurt it too much.

HR


----------



## jim_t57

jessicaleigh87 said:


> Haven’t had the chance to read up on these posts, but any word on Vigo County? Anyone finding anything around that area? Will be there next Wednesday-Tuesday and keeping my fingers crossed it’s good timing!


Should be good. The farther west in central Indiana is usually ahead of the East. Depends on precipitation .Elmgirl found a few last week in Greene Co. just south of Vigo.


----------



## jim_t57

Countryguy87 said:


> Serious question, has anyone ever tried to hunt morels at night?
> I’m thinking about giving it a try. Was thinking of using one of those really Bright head lamps That you can focus the beam with. I’m thinking it might make it easier to see them Or spot them? Just wonderin if anyone had tried it yet.


I read a post a few years back from a fellow shroomer. He got to his spot before daylight. He thought a ufo was flying over the woods. Out came a group with floodlights that had been hunting thru the night. This was in Michigan. I always wondered how I could never beat anybody up there to a spot. There were always people along the highway near Messick selling them at daylight.


----------



## jim_t57

harleyrider said:


> Found this small mix of half frees and greys on Wed. evening after work. Saw a lot more small ones that are not ready to pick. Ate this batch last night with dinner.
> View attachment 37729
> 
> Looked out at my car a minute ago and saw some frost! Season was really looking good here in Morgan county; hoping the frost doesn’t hurt it too much.
> 
> HR


 It never bothers me since most are found in the cover of the woods. May have that brown tip you so often see on some. I have had to break frozen ones off in the early mornings in Michigan. Fresh ones still came out through the day. hope this helps.


----------



## wade

Finding Nothing


----------



## Countryguy87

PORT said:


> CG - Yes, however I hunt private land making it a bit safer. Make sure u bring a spare headlight/flashlight and ur phone is fully charged. Night is definitely not easier imo.





jim_t57 said:


> I read a post a few years back from a fellow shroomer. He got to his spot before daylight. He thought a ufo was flying over the woods. Out came a group with floodlights that had been hunting thru the night. This was in Michigan. I always wondered how I could never beat anybody up there to a spot. There were always people along the highway near Messick selling them at daylight.


thats funny but sucks someone was getting his spot. My thinking is the head lamp could narrow your line of sight and reduce your periferial view. other thought is if you’re out on a night with dew on the ground, the shrooms should glisten in the light.


----------



## wade

Chewy on board


----------



## jslwalls

Fresh dead elms don’t get much bigger than this one. A new find for me. They are everywhere but only the size of my pinky now.


----------



## wade

jslwalls said:


> Fresh dead elms don’t get much bigger than this one. A new find for me. They are everywhere but only the size of my pinky now.
> View attachment 37742
> View attachment 37743


Awesome


----------



## wade

We are still finding Nothing


----------



## jim_t57

jslwalls said:


> Fresh dead elms don’t get much bigger than this one. A new find for me. They are everywhere but only the size of my pinky now.
> View attachment 37742
> View attachment 37743


Oh boy!! Think you've found a near future gold mine!!


----------



## Mtmike79

found 6 smalls left more to grow Allen county


----------



## Kokomorel

Still finding


----------



## Kokomorel

Miami county south facing hillside


----------



## jessicaleigh87

wade said:


> We are still finding Nothing
> View attachment 37744


I hope to find a whole lot of nothing next week!


----------



## rockytop69

28 grays in Howard county would have pic but gave to my mom on way home but found top of hill pretty much in full sun.


----------



## wade

jessicaleigh87 said:


> I hope to find a whole lot of nothing next week!


You will be hit'n um just right next week and After @jessicaleigh87 and Everyone


----------



## Regionnaire

Hunted my go-to for a few hours (2nd time). Hit 100 on the nose. It was actually 101, but two were tiny. Had to dig for >50% of them. I'll hit it again on Sunday/Monday. They are staying close to the ground so don't forget your walking sticks!


----------



## jashroomer

Headed out to Morgan Monroe /Yellowood for the morning, hitting some tried and true spots as well as some new area. Carpe Shroomem


----------



## Mtmike79

Headed to my black honey hole will report finds later good luck everyone


----------



## mmh

jslwalls said:


> Fresh dead elms don’t get much bigger than this one. A new find for me. They are everywhere but only the size of my pinky now.
> View attachment 37742
> View attachment 37743


I think I am just excited about the tree as the Morels. Hope that tree produces for you for years to come.


----------



## Regionnaire

mmh said:


> I think I am just excited about the tree as the Morels. Hope that tree produces for you for years to come.


A couple of my spots had a bunch, but many came down this year...I'm actually kind of devastated. The combo of dead trees uprooting and being cut down has really transformed things...especially the amount of sunlight the forest floor receives. I have 15 former spots that would produce anywhere from 25-100+ in jeopardy.


----------



## Mtmike79

172 blacks still popping strong wells county


----------



## parrothead

DOnt forget youth turkey season is going on, Wed. it opens for the big boys and girls.


----------



## Kbart

1


----------



## Kbart

parrothead said:


> DOnt forget youth turkey season is going on, Wed. it opens for the big boys and girls.


Don't worry. Just don't sit down in a patch of morels and you'll be safe


----------



## scoondog

Beggars cant be choosers bonus I think I found my first oysters


----------



## scoondog




----------



## bjcol

9/10ths of a pound in West Lafayette today. Lack of rain is killing us here. These were almost all starting to dry out, and were on the small side. Growth clearly stunted by lack of rain.


----------



## wade

bjcol said:


> View attachment 37829
> 
> 
> 9/10ths of a pound in West Lafayette today. Lack of rain is killing us here. These were almost all starting to dry out, and were on the small side. Growth clearly stunted by lack of rain.


Beautiful


----------



## wade

scoondog said:


> View attachment 37818
> View attachment 37819


SCOOOOONDOOOOOG !!!!!!!


----------



## wade

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 37808
> 
> 172 blacks still popping strong wells county
> View attachment 37809


Nice Picture


----------



## wade

Celticcurl Finds a Honey Hole 
@Robinbluebird and @celticcurl Quickly Gather 35 Yellow in Southern Indiana today)


----------



## jslwalls

bjcol said:


> View attachment 37829
> 
> 
> 9/10ths of a pound in West Lafayette today. Lack of rain is killing us here. These were almost all starting to dry out, and were on the small side. Growth clearly stunted by lack of rain.


Any precipitation is welcomed even snow. I’ve actually had really good luck hunting after a snow fall especially if it warms up just enough for it to completely melt right when I start my hunt. Now, the 25 degree temperatures is a different story. There’s going to be a area in Indiana where the morels are very tiny and not under leaf cover. That low of temperature could be devastating to that areas morel season.


----------



## jslwalls

Didn’t the same thing happen to southern Indiana last year? You guys got a hard freeze right at that crucial fruiting time?


----------



## Jtr

Found at work on land I won’t be back to, so had to grab them all even though they were small... One of the perks of the job(land surveyor)... Checked on one of my black spots yesterday, saw about 30 poking out gonna let them go a lil longer and grab them just before the freeze... Gonna check some early public spots I got today hoping no one stepped on them, they literally grow out of a road... Gonna be another week to two before we get any big flushes, on par for a decent season... Ramps are almost ready to be harvested up here... Also here’s another work find from this past week...


----------



## jessicaleigh87

Anyone worried about the cicadas coming out early?! I know Indiana is going to be the epicenter for the brood X and they aren’t expected until May, but not gonna lie IM TERRIFIED of them. I just hope they won’t make an early appearance while I’m hunting morels.


----------



## Countryguy87

jessicaleigh87 said:


> Anyone worried about the cicadas coming out early?! I know Indiana is going to be the epicenter for the brood X and they aren’t expected until May, but not gonna lie IM TERRIFIED of them. I just hope they won’t make an early appearance while I’m hunting morels.


Ha they won‘t hurt ya none. could Always collect them up and cook the with your morels😉


----------



## Kokomorel

Picking wants pokin though the leaves before the freeze hits


----------



## jslwalls

Just hit a mother load tree. This baby isn’t even done this year and by the looks of it the next 5 years are going to be great! Montgomery county


----------



## parrothead

_ I remember the freeze last year it was middle May. My strawberries were all blooming._


----------



## Regionnaire

Another 102 today...all pretty small. Same 100 ft stretch as Friday, and had to dig once again. All ash trees.Think the shrooms know the cold is coming cuz I'm not seeing much growth anywhere else in NWI...I figure next weekend will really kick things off here and in MI.

Riverbeds and ponds are rather dry, but there is moisture under the ground cover and the soil is still fairly soft. Visited my favorite spot and found the two trees harboring a buttload have been uprooted and collapsed. A lot of ash trees are down, but I'm not seeing any scarring (and some looked healthy last year)...don't know what's up with that.

*I was also thinking of hopping on over to Illinois next week...got a few good-sized forest preserves just over the border that I've never scouted...all really close to one another. I've confirmed with a cousin that at least one of them produces, and they look good from satellite images. If one of you experienced southerners want to come up this way in a couple weeks, I might be willing to team up to find us some new holes to harvest.*


----------



## jim_t57

jslwalls said:


> Just hit a mother load tree. This baby isn’t even done this year and by the looks of it the next 5 years are going to be great! Montgomery county
> View attachment 37893
> View attachment 37894


Beauties!! The tree too!!


----------



## Regionnaire

jslwalls said:


> Just hit a mother load tree. This baby isn’t even done this year and by the looks of it the next 5 years are going to be great! Montgomery county


Dems purdy. We only get a few days worth of growth that looks that good this close to the lake...so many peckerheads!


----------



## Jtr

Looks like this might be an ok year... Grabbed just over two hundred today before the cold spell comes...


----------



## jim_t57

Jtr said:


> Looks like this might be an ok year... Grabbed just over two hundred today before the cold spell comes...
> View attachment 37915
> View attachment 37917
> View attachment 37918
> View attachment 37919
> View attachment 37920
> View attachment 37921
> View attachment 37922
> View attachment 37924
> View attachment 37925


Wow I'm sure there are many envious shroomers out there. Good day for you! enjoy!


----------



## jashroomer

jslwalls said:


> Just hit a mother load tree. This baby isn’t even done this year and by the looks of it the next 5 years are going to be great! Montgomery county
> View attachment 37893
> View attachment 37894


You don't see elms that size too often anymore, and you have to smile when you find one.


----------



## wayne hall

Took my grandaughter out this morning and came back with 79 small grays in southern newton county. Thought we did pretty good until i see all the other post.Still had fun watching her find the schrooms.


----------



## PORT

wayne hall said:


> Took my grandaughter out this morning and came back with 79 small grays in southern newton county. Thought we did pretty good until i see all the other post.Still had fun watching her find the schrooms.


The #1 reason I go is to get quality time with my daughter. Good to see other fathers doing the same!


----------



## wayne hall

She loves to go and gets mad when i don't wait on her to get out of school. It is good to teach them because some day we will not be here to help them.Glad to see others take the young ones out.


----------



## Jtr

wade said:


> View attachment 37842
> @Robinbluebird and @celticcurl Quickly Gather 35 Yellow in Southern Indiana today)
> View attachment 37843


The greenery with white flowers at the top is Garlic Mustard... it’s delicious makes a great pesto... pick all you can even if you don’t eat it... It’s an invasive species and it hides our Gold...😉


----------



## wade

@Kokomorel Finding Nothing


----------



## mmh

Finally got out for the first time Sunday, 17 blacks, just enough for a good taste and more motivation
to get back in the woods. Shroom on my friends.


----------



## wade

still Nothing


----------



## jslwalls

Five minutes into the woods and found this downed monster. Not as good as yesterday’s patch but a nice fine. Probably would have been more of it would only rain


----------



## parrothead

Looks like they updated the forecast here now down to 28 Tuesday night


----------



## wade

Nothing more


----------



## wade




----------



## wade

and Chewy finds another one we would have missed


----------



## wade

@Kokomorel in a New Honey Hole..25+ and just keeps Finding Nothing


----------



## Mtmike79

12 more Allen county


----------



## Jtr

Found eight in the rain at work... Much needed rain/snow for the next three days, then next week a big warm up to 70’s... Hopefully that should be the kickstart to make this a great season...


----------



## Kokomorel

Had a great day today hunting with Wade


----------



## scoondog

Man,,,I haven't got on to any biggins yet but raped a spot last night before the snow comes they are tulips and wont get much bigger anyway makes a small plate


----------



## Regionnaire

jashroomer said:


> You don't see elms that size too often anymore, and you have to smile when you find one.


How did you fare when you went out to Yellowwood?


----------



## Regionnaire

I'm going to take the rest of the week off, but I might hop on over to Illinois to do a quick once-over scouting of the forest preserves I mentioned. I'll report back on how they look if I do.


----------



## engalwood

Its been a decent year so far. Found a decent amount as of now. Been hard to get get out with the kids sports and all. @wade Im sorry I couldnt make it Saturday with you all as we planned. It just wouldn't of worked out. I hope everyone is doing well and has a great year!


----------



## engalwood

These guys are going to be a mess this year 😳


----------



## Tool fan

Ok can someone help me I have real concerns for my dog only took her once with me and it was last Thursday and today I found this guy on her she is eating fine seems fine but that was almost a week I got it all the way out and it’s still alive I saved it just in case the vet wants it or something I know black legs are bad on ticks should I be concerned? Anyone?


----------



## Tool fan

Thinking deer tick


----------



## Jtr

You are correct definitely a deer tick... I would not be worried especially since you got it all out including the head...Is your dog on a tick/flea treatment?... The main thing is to keep them from bringing ticks home with them that then spread to you or family... I treat my clothes with permethrin and makes sure the dog gets nexgard and interceptor plus monthly... We spend most of our time outside and never find ticks on us or in our house... But I wouldn’t worry...


----------



## jashroomer

Regionnaire said:


> How did you fare when you went out to Yellowwood?


It was a great morning to be out, but no shrooms. Checked a valley that has produced the last several years, and a couple of new areas, further up on some ridges, the only thing harvested were a couple of pheasant backs. 
Hit a couple of new spots on the SW part of Marion Co, still no luck, hoping the weather gives me a reboot. Still got some time.


----------



## CreekWalkQueen

Hello everyone just joined. Not having much luck last few years. Used to find a great amount on my property. This year ive found 4 and last few years they pop up as couples in straight lines. Which i hadn't seen years prior. On the 18th i found 4. Nothing yesterday. Might check before the snow tonight incase i missed any. Dont want to lose them to the freeze. Im in the marion county if that helps anyone in the area whos been looking. The small ones were already getting dry.


----------



## mmh

CreekWalkQueen said:


> Hello everyone just joined. Not having much luck last few years. Used to find a great amount on my property. This year ive found 4 and last few years they pop up as couples in straight lines. Which i hadn't seen years prior. On the 18th i found 4. Nothing yesterday. Might check before the snow tonight incase i missed any. Dont want to lose them to the freeze. Im in the marion county if that helps anyone in the area whos been looking. The small ones were already getting dry.
> View attachment 38019
> View attachment 38020


Welcome to the community.


----------



## mmh

mmh said:


> Welcome to the community.
> [/QUOT
> E]
> Snowing today in Steuben county, they are calling for 3 to 5 inches with 1 to 3 sticking, at least its moisture.


----------



## guff76

Jtr said:


> View attachment 38016
> You are correct definitely a deer tick... I would not be worried especially since you got it all out including the head...Is your dog on a tick/flea treatment?... The main thing is to keep them from bringing ticks home with them that then spread to you or family... I treat my clothes with permethrin and makes sure the dog gets nexgard and interceptor plus monthly... We spend most of our time outside and never find ticks on us or in our house... But I wouldn’t worry...


Was just reading on box of permethrin just bought that can spray your dogs with it.
When used to have coondogs, gave them small amounts every month of swine/cattle wormer, ivomec, my dogs would almost never get ticks. Something in it detours the ticks somehow. Plus it worked for a wormer.


----------



## Tool fan

Ty all for the info she seems to be fine there is a bump where the tick was just going to monitor it and her she’s young not even two yet so that’s why I worry so much and she’s family was reading signs usually show up a week from the bite anyway 
keep filling your bags happy hunting 👍


----------



## KyGoodOlBoy

From New Albany to Indy....


----------



## Jtr

Round One...


----------



## Mtmike79

Some cool pics


----------



## jim_t57

Mtmike79 said:


> Love those pics. Reminds me of the time I found my biggest batch of blacks. Had a sleet storm blow through and just covered the ground. They stood out like a sore thumb. Had a lot of naysayers at work till I warmed up some for my lunch.
> View attachment 38050
> View attachment 38051
> View attachment 38052
> 
> Some cool pics


----------



## Kokomorel

Well it looks like most of us here in Indiana are getting some moisture even if it is snow


----------



## Kokomorel

KyGoodOlBoy said:


> From New Albany to Indy....
> View attachment 38031
> View attachment 38032
> View attachment 38033
> View attachment 38034
> View attachment 38035
> View attachment 38036
> View attachment 38037


 Nice fine pizza looks good to


----------



## shroomsearcher

I'm hoping that this moisture we're going to get tonight and tomorrow, plus the warm up next week will get things going. I'm still hopeful because the pics of the woods I see where people are finding are a lot greener than the woods up here in NE Ohio! They're starting to find in southern Ohio. We might as well be 2 separate states divided by I-70!


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> I'm hoping that this moisture we're going to get tonight and tomorrow, plus the warm up next week will get things going. I'm still hopeful because the pics of the woods I see where people are finding are a lot greener than the woods up here in NE Ohio! They're starting to find in southern Ohio. We might as well be 2 separate states divided by I-70!


Yep... @shroomsearcher and Everyone..
SAME HERE IN INDIANA ..
* I-70 and the Weather
Somehow weather follows and is divided by I-70
Additionally; it's gonna be very interesting to see how the Popping and Progression Reacts to this..
Cool-down, Frost, Moisture then Re-warm.
*LAST WEEK All of my soil temp test Quickly dropped from Ambiance down to 50° @ 4"
** Soil Temps from Years Past...
During Flush Findings..tested 56°- 66° @ 4"








69 from Yesterday are Only some Early's .. for us here in South-central Indiana more are about to be Popp'n


----------



## Regionnaire

I agree. Next week when the temps get back to the upper 60s and 70s, it'll be game on everywhere.


----------



## mmh

Jtr said:


> View attachment 38044
> Round One...


Do you "use" any kind of tool to dig them?


----------



## Regionnaire

Thursday, I'm going to go to Illinois and scout for those interested. There's a big network of preserves near Orland Park/Palos Hills that's supposed to be awesome, but I'm going to stick closer to the border and farther south of Chicago. It looks like I'm going to two larger (SW/NE) forest systems split up into multiple parts/parks. I don't expect to find any right after the freeze up here, but I'll do a little walking and see if they're worthwhile. If they are, I expect to try them out in 10 days or so if anybody wants to make the drive.

I also think I might've scored some private propery, as well as a restricted nature preserve and some new nooks and crannies (more like huge cracks). Gonna find out about the preserve tomorrow. Honestly, I have so much new ground to try and cover, it's going to be difficult to give any spot the amount of attention I should.


----------



## mmh

KyGoodOlBoy said:


> From New Albany to Indy....
> View attachment 38031
> View attachment 38032
> View attachment 38033
> View attachment 38034
> View attachment 38035
> View attachment 38036
> View attachment 38037





mmh said:


> Do you any kind of tool to dig them?


Please insert the word


----------



## mmh

Please insert "use" in between the words you and any. Rough nite at work tonight.


----------



## mmh

Beautiful winter wonderland in Steuben county tonight, trees covered in wet snow, only problem is its Mid April and the beauty I want to see this time of year are Morels in my mesh bag. Shroom on my friends.


----------



## jashroomer

mmh said:


> Beautiful winter wonderland in Steuben county tonight, trees covered in wet snow, only problem is its Mid April and the beauty I want to see this time of year are Morels in my mesh bag. Shroom on my friends.


It is cool, really like the Red Buds with the snow, at least for one year it's ok.


----------



## jesterman5

Been lurking and noticing most are off to an amazing start! I found 7 in DeKalb County on Saturday. Wide open area south facing creek Bank. Left one that was too small.


----------



## Jtr

mmh said:


> Do you "use" any kind of tool to dig them?


I use an old junky bread knife, it’s serrated with a ten inch blade... The key is not to dig them as much as it is to cut them below the soil above the root end, leaving the root intact guarantees new growth next year... Also never harvest more than ten percent of the plants in a patch... Unfortunately a lot of people don’t know how to do it properly and they are starting to disappear from areas that were once abundant... It takes lots of practice and patience but I can harvest ten lbs responsibly in an hour give or take... I anticipate to harvest 50lbs give or take this season...


----------



## jesterman5

On my way to work this morning I decided I was going to go get that one I left. Always had dreams of picking and finding in the snow. Took a couple spots of digging in the snow to find, but I somehow did find it. Probably 3 to 4 inches of snow and cold hands, but worth it.


----------



## Jtr

Dinner Last night...







Seared Chilean sea bass topped with black morel and ramp bulb beurre blanc sauce on a bed of corn, tomato, ramp leaf succotash with baby potatoes and asparagus...


----------



## jim_t57

jesterman5 said:


> On my way to work this morning I decided I was going to go get that one I left. Always had dreams of picking and finding in the snow. Took a couple spots of digging in the snow to find, but I somehow did find it. Probably 3 to 4 inches of snow and cold hands, but wo
> View attachment 38082
> View attachment 38083
> View attachment 38084
> rth
> View attachment 38085
> View attachment 38086
> it.


That snow insulated it perfectly!


----------



## jim_t57

It helped my tomato plants survive last night. Maybe not so lucky tonight.Moisture will help the shrooms tho!


----------



## jesterman5

mmh said:


> Beautiful winter wonderland in Steuben county tonight, trees covered in wet snow, only problem is its Mid April and the beauty I want to see this time of year are Morels in my mesh bag. Shroom on my friends.


Some pictures from Steuben on my way to work.


----------



## Kokomorel

jesterman5 said:


> Some pictures from Steuben on my way to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 38091
> View attachment 38092


Beautiful pictures


----------



## Kokomorel

Jtr said:


> Dinner Last night...
> View attachment 38087
> Seared Chilean sea bass topped with black morel and ramp bulb beurre blanc sauce on a bed of corn, tomato, ramp leaf succotash with baby potatoes and asparagus...


You should also post it on mushrooms dinner pictures and recipes we’d all love to have that recipe


----------



## jesterman5

Kokomorel said:


> Beautiful pictures


Never expected to be taking those on 4/21. The way spring started up our way.


----------



## jim_t57

jesterman5 said:


> Some pictures from Steuben on my way to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 38091
> View attachment 38092


Those are awesome!!


----------



## badkyle

I have never hunted mushrooms and I don't know anybody that does it. I would love to start. I live in Indy. Anybody willing to help a n00b with a starting point?

I know to look at the ground in wooded areas. I know Indy area should start having mushrooms in the next week or so??? (based on what I have seen online) I know to look for elm trees and dead elm trees. Tips on areas around Indy that I can start?


----------



## jashroomer

badkyle said:


> I have never hunted mushrooms and I don't know anybody that does it. I would love to start. I live in Indy. Anybody willing to help a n00b with a starting point?
> 
> I know to look at the ground in wooded areas. I know Indy area should start having mushrooms in the next week or so??? (based on what I have seen online) I know to look for elm trees and dead elm trees. Tips on areas around Indy that I can start?


Welcome to the board. If you have the tree ID thing down, that's a big help, also ash, and poplar seem to produce some.

Probably aren't too many that will give you specifics. I have been hunting a long time, and 10 years ago lost access to private and public land forcing me to look for new spots on public land. It's taken me several years to find producing spots, and i'm pretty sure i'm not the only one. 

Also, read back through the years on this board, lots of info and hints about spots to hunt. Good luck, carpe shroomem.


----------



## mmh

Jtr said:


> I use an old junky bread knife, it’s serrated with a ten inch blade... The key is not to dig them as much as it is to cut them below the soil above the root end, leaving the root intact guarantees new growth next year... Also never harvest more than ten percent of the plants in a patch... Unfortunately a lot of people don’t know how to do it properly and they are starting to disappear from areas that were once abundant... It takes lots of practice and patience but I can harvest ten lbs responsibly in an hour give or take... I anticipate to harvest 50lbs give or take this season...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jtr

House ramps are doing great... I counted 42 clusters... I only transplanted 25 clusters last year... They propagate by seed and rhizomes... My ramp spot that I harvest from is ten acres plus of ramps solid carpet of them... It’s nice to have a guaranteed harvest on the side of the house... If only MORELS worked that way... 🙄


----------



## jim_t57

Went to public site where the leaves look like cornflakes and boot prints when I get there. Not today. No one in sight. O






n the way there saw this when the sun popped out. Just what I wanted to see. Just in reverse as it usually happens,Steam rising from a nice spring shower on a warm spring afternoon This time from rapidly melting snow on a cool day. Who knew?Just for discussions sake , These pics of nice yellows Freshly popped up? Or perfectly re hydrated from a nice cool snow covering? No wrong answers. I know a few in the group pic are re hydrated though.Good luck out there!


----------



## Mtmike79

After work in snow 138 blacks wells county


----------



## Mtmike79




----------



## jim_t57

Mtmike79 said:


> After work in snow 138 blacks wells county
> View attachment 38115
> View attachment 38116
> View attachment 38117


Great day for you! Shroom on!


----------



## jim_t57

Mtmike79 said:


> After work in snow 138 blacks wells county
> View attachment 38115
> View attachment 38116
> View attachment 38117


You could barely see them right?Smiles! Perfect timing. Confidence in your spots!


----------



## wade

jesterman5 said:


> On my way to work this morning I decided I was going to go get that one I left. Always had dreams of picking and finding in the snow. Took a couple spots of digging in the snow to find, but I somehow did find it. Probably 3 to 4 inches of snow and cold hands, but worth it.
> View attachment 38082
> View attachment 38083
> View attachment 38084
> View attachment 38085
> View attachment 38086


I Love these pictures..Thank You @jesterman5
EVERYBODY PLEASE POST MORE BEAUTIFUL SNOW SCAPE PICTURES


----------



## jesterman5

Mtmike79 said:


> After work in s
> View attachment 38115


 Now that is the snow dreams I had. That is awesome! Worked all day so wasn't able to get out other than my quick stop before work.


----------



## mmh

Jtr said:


> View attachment 38094
> View attachment 38095
> View attachment 38096
> View attachment 38097
> House ramps are doing great... I counted 42 clusters... I only transplanted 25 clusters last year... They propagate by seed and rhizomes... My ramp spot that I harvest from is ten acres plus of ramps solid carpet of them... It’s nice to have a guaranteed harvest on the side of the house... If only MORELS worked that way... 🙄


I have seen Ramps so thick that it looked like you could walk across them but nothing in acreage like yours.


----------



## mmh

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 38118


Nice haul.


----------



## GTShroom

Hello everyone, I am new to the site and was wondering if you could post the GPS location of the areas you are finding your morels? JUST KIDDING!!! That would be like you asking me which rock pile I am catching my walleyes on. Not happening J I may tell you the lake but the rest is up to you.

I am a novice morel hunter and have a question for the experts. I moved to NWI a couple of blocks south of lake Michigan in the dunes. I own about a half-acre of wooded land and have found zero signs of a morel so far this year. As you all know, it has been incredibly dry this year so that may have something to do with it.

My question is this… would there be any reason to believe that morels would not thrive in the Dunes?

I would also like to thank all of the contributors to this site. A lot of great information and pictures!!!

Keep on Shroom’n


----------



## Jtr

This was April 11th in your area... You gotta be careful about where you forage in the dunes area, after becoming a national park most areas are off limits... There are still some areas owned by the state that are fair game... You are correct though they thrive in that area... The GPS location is...


----------



## wade

Nothing this Morning


----------



## GTShroom

Thanks Jtr!! 

At least I know I am not just going for long walks  I believe as long as I am on private land and not public land harvesting mushrooms is legal in the Dunes. If anyone knows differently please let us know.


----------



## meredo

newb here!
i have a question for you more experienced experts: when you look for the morels in the areas covered by fallen leaves do you need to moved the leaves to see whatsif they are hidden underneath, or the morels should just peep through the leaves? 
becasue i went to a pretty promising spot and i just see a lot of leaves but no any type of mushrooms, i dont know if it is because i am just not doing the action of turning over the leaves on ground
I d appreciate if anyone could help me out here! thank you everyone


----------



## jashroomer

meredo said:


> newb here!
> i have a question for you more experienced experts: when you look for the morels in the areas covered by fallen leaves do you need to moved the leaves to see whatsif they are hidden underneath, or the morels should just peep through the leaves?
> becasue i went to a pretty promising spot and i just see a lot of leaves but no any type of mushrooms, i dont know if it is because i am just not doing the action of turning over the leaves on ground
> I d appreciate if anyone could help me out here! thank you everyone


You really don't need to start moving large amounts of leaves. That being said, yes the smaller ones will sometimes stay covered by the leaves. If you have found a few, and notice some "bumps" in the leaves nearby, you might want to check. I have, as with most hunters with years behind us, have at random while hunting, turned up a pile of leaves and found a lone morel. But I certainly wouldn't go to crazy looking under the leaves.


----------



## meredo

jashroomer said:


> You really don't need to start moving large amounts of leaves. That being said, yes the smaller ones will sometimes stay covered by the leaves. If you have found a few, and notice some "bumps" in the leaves nearby, you might want to check. I have, as with most hunters with years behind us, have at random while hunting, turned up a pile of leaves and found a lone morel. But I certainly wouldn't go to crazy looking under the leaves.


that makes sense, thanks so much for answering my biggest question. because i was really confused about what to look at hahaha ! i guess i will try some other spots without having to look like a crazy person


----------



## jslwalls

In all my years of mushroom hunting I can never remember such a stark contrast between south facing hills and the rest of the woods. Yes they are always up earlier on south facing hills but smaller ones could be found in the middle. This year it’s full blown yellows on the south and ones smaller than my pinky and white as a ghost in the middle. It’s just crazy to me how Mother Nature gave those big yellows such a head start this year. It’s almost like two seasons.


----------



## Jtr

jslwalls said:


> In all my years of mushroom hunting I can never remember such a stark contrast between south facing hills and the rest of the woods. Yes they are always up earlier on south facing hills but smaller ones could be found in the middle. This year it’s full blown yellows on the south and ones smaller than my pinky and white as a ghost in the middle. It’s just crazy to me how Mother Nature gave those big yellows such a head start this year. It’s almost like two seasons.


Agreed... Well Said, Two Seasons... 🤞


----------



## Jtr

GTShroom said:


> Thanks Jtr!!
> 
> At least I know I am not just going for long walks  I believe as long as I am on private land and not public land harvesting mushrooms is legal in the Dunes. If anyone knows differently please let us know.


It depends if the public land is federal or state... big difference... 😉


----------



## deerslayer5656

Got 66 today decatur county all in creek bottom around elm trees


----------



## shroomsearcher

meredo said:


> newb here!
> i have a question for you more experienced experts: when you look for the morels in the areas covered by fallen leaves do you need to moved the leaves to see whatsif they are hidden underneath, or the morels should just peep through the leaves?
> becasue i went to a pretty promising spot and i just see a lot of leaves but no any type of mushrooms, i dont know if it is because i am just not doing the action of turning over the leaves on ground
> I d appreciate if anyone could help me out here! thank you everyone


I am amazed every year at some of the pics posted on this site. How can some people find morels that small?! Nice to know they're there, but I look for morels that are showing. Sometimes, late in the season, when the undergrowth is getting kind of high, you do need a sharp eye. I have a walking stick that I use to move some greenery around to get a better look, but I'm not going to rake leaves! I get enough of that in the Fall in my own yard!


----------



## bjcol

If I've clearly stumbled upon a patch, that's when I will start checking under leaves and such---just because the ground can be uneven. But I can't say I've ever found a patch by moving the leaves.


----------



## meredo

shroomsearcher said:


> I am amazed every year at some of the pics posted on this site. How can some people find morels that small?! Nice to know they're there, but I look for morels that are showing. Sometimes, late in the season, when the undergrowth is getting kind of high, you do need a sharp eye. I have a walking stick that I use to move some greenery around to get a better look, but I'm not going to rake leaves! I get enough of that in the Fall in my own yard!





bjcol said:


> If I've clearly stumbled upon a patch, that's when I will start checking under leaves and such---just because the ground can be uneven. But I can't say I've ever found a patch by moving the leaves.


thats good to know. i definitely was not in the right spot for morels then. better luck to me and everyone next week


----------



## golddustshroomin

First hunt in Newton Co. 46 total. I was disappointed at first not finding anything... then I came upon one of my early spots and my heart sang!!! I started finding grays around a downed Cottonwood and just kept finding them. Walked down to a low spot and found yellows. Kept finding yellows randomly... i had a good day after being jealous of all of you guys finding shrooms!!! it was awesome!!!


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> View attachment 38141
> Nothing this Morning





wade said:


> View attachment 38141
> Nothing this Morning


Wade, I like how you presented your "nothing" in the pic.


----------



## mmh

meredo said:


> newb here!
> i have a question for you more experienced experts: when you look for the morels in the areas covered by fallen leaves do you need to moved the leaves to see whatsif they are hidden underneath, or the morels should just peep through the leaves?
> becasue i went to a pretty promising spot and i just see a lot of leaves but no any type of mushrooms, i dont know if it is because i am just not doing the action of turning over the leaves on ground
> I d appreciate if anyone could help me out here! thank you everyone


I have hunted woods that looked like people came through with leaf rakes. If you see a leaf that seems to be in an odd upright position just take your stick and flip it over,


----------



## mmh

Jtr said:


> View attachment 38140
> This was April 11th in your area... You gotta be careful about where you forage in the dunes area, after becoming a national park most areas are off limits... There are still some areas owned by the state that are fair game... You are correct though they thrive in that area... The GPS location is...


Awesome picture


----------



## mmh

GTShroom and meredo, Welcome to our community. I am sure you will enjoy it. Shroom on my new friends.


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> View attachment 38141
> Nothing this Morning


Now that is some hand candy if I've seen any lol


----------



## meredo

mmh said:


> GTShroom and meredo, Welcome to our community. I am sure you will enjoy it. Shroom on my new friends.


thank you! i will sure enjoy it if i find some next week, although i am not hopeful


----------



## Regionnaire

So...I sacrificed the day to do the sweep of NE Illinois that I mentioned. Basically, I followed Thorn Creek and Plum Creek...both have a series of parks/preserves moving from the SW to NE. I also hit one reservoir. Here's a quick rundown:

Dogs are not allowed at the forest preserves. That really hampered any significant searching because I brought my dog today. I did take him into a few places, but not too deep. 

Every single park had potential. 4 really stood out. I didn't see a single person out looking, and it was beautiful today. It was easy to jump from park to park, and there were plenty within a small radius.

ALL of the forests experience control burns...each preserve looked like they had at least one burn in the past 1-3 years. Soft soil w/ minimal sand. Very little ground cover to be seen anywhere, and no low-hanging branches, except at smaller parks. Not many saplings. Very few established paths, but it was easy to navigate and walk through the forests. All forests were well established with Ash and Elm trees >60ft tall. Tons of downed/charred wood in the preserves. Lots of light getting through at the moment...too much in many areas. Once the canopy fills in, I think some of these places have the potential for big numbers.

The lower end of Thorn Creek had some great hills and plateaus, as well as low land. A couple of nice lake areas worth scanning. Large numbers of Ash and Elm. Trees had plenty of space in between. Two of the areas looked absolutely perfect, and I will definitely be revisiting. There are lots of places to pull off of the road and search the tree lines.

Plum Creek (Goodenow) wasn't as far along, and might be a great place to do some late/post season hunting. It appears to be the thicker of the two systems and probably more appealing to the large forest hunters (like those that hunt Morgan/Monroe and Hoosier National) than the weekend duffers. Reminded me more of the FWAs in Indiana. Species of trees/foliage seemed more diverse.

The preserve close to the reservoir looked outstanding, with ramps, ramps, and more ramps. Soft hills. Definitely deserves more of my time. I was all kinds of giddy when I saw this forest, and will probably go back within the next week to scout some more. It looked just about ready to blow

All-in-all, these forests looked better than what I work with in NWI. They need at least 7-10 days (maybe more) to fill in the canopy, but I really think I found a couple gems. I might try to get a search party together in early May, but will probably make another stop in the meantime. I can't believe I never took the time to look before this year...amazing potential.


----------



## Regionnaire

meredo said:


> that makes sense, thanks so much for answering my biggest question. because i was really confused about what to look at hahaha ! i guess i will try some other spots without having to look like a crazy person


I find morels by digging through leaves sometimes. It depends on where you're at in the season, and what the weather has been like. Look at the pics I posted a week ago. Out of 216 found so far this year, I had to dig through leaves/ground cover to find about 150-160 of those. It's far warmer under the ground cover during cold snaps. I've found a bunch in the past that had grown through the cover, then laid back down.


----------



## Kokomorel

Getting ready to go down south one more time hopefully for some nice yellows


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> So...I sacrificed the day to do the sweep of NE Illinois that I mentioned. Basically, I followed Thorn Creek and Plum Creek...both have a series of parks/preserves moving from the SW to NE. I also hit one reservoir. Here's a quick rundown:
> 
> Dogs are not allowed at the forest preserves. That really hampered any significant searching because I brought my dog today. I did take him into a few places, but not too deep.
> 
> Every single park had potential. 4 really stood out. I didn't see a single person out looking, and it was beautiful today. It was easy to jump from park to park, and there were plenty within a small radius.
> 
> ALL of the forests experience control burns...each preserve looked like they had at least one burn in the past 1-3 years. Soft soil w/ minimal sand. Very little ground cover to be seen anywhere, and no low-hanging branches, except at smaller parks. Not many saplings. Very few established paths, but it was easy to navigate and walk through the forests. All forests were well established with Ash and Elm trees >60ft tall. Tons of downed/charred wood in the preserves. Lots of light getting through at the moment...too much in many areas. Once the canopy fills in, I think some of these places have the potential for big numbers.
> 
> The lower end of Thorn Creek had some great hills and plateaus, as well as low land. A couple of nice lake areas worth scanning. Large numbers of Ash and Elm. Trees had plenty of space in between. Two of the areas looked absolutely perfect, and I will definitely be revisiting. There are lots of places to pull off of the road and search the tree lines.
> 
> Plum Creek (Goodenow) wasn't as far along, and might be a great place to do some late/post season hunting. It appears to be the thicker of the two systems and probably more appealing to the large forest hunters (like those that hunt Morgan/Monroe and Hoosier National) than the weekend duffers. Reminded me more of the FWAs in Indiana. Species of trees/foliage seemed more diverse.
> 
> The preserve close to the reservoir looked outstanding, with ramps, ramps, and more ramps. Soft hills. Definitely deserves more of my time. I was all kinds of giddy when I saw this forest, and will probably go back within the next week to scout some more. It looked just about ready to blow
> 
> All-in-all, these forests looked better than what I work with in NWI. They need at least 7-10 days (maybe more) to fill in the canopy, but I really think I found a couple gems. I might try to get a search party together in early May, but will probably make another stop in the meantime. I can't believe I never took the time to look before this year...amazing potential.


Now that is a morel report!!! Thanks for the incredible info!!!


----------



## cwlake

jesterman5 said:


> Some pictures from Steuben on my way to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 38091
> View attachment 38092


Looks a little like Feather Valley Road?


----------



## Kokomorel

Finding already


----------



## Kokomorel

Jashroomer findings nothing


----------



## Kokomorel

There getting bigger


----------



## wade

@jashroomer Finding Nothing Wrong in "Copperhead Quarters"


----------



## Kbart

wade said:


> View attachment 38184
> @jashroomer Finding Nothing Wrong in "Copperhead Quarters"


Private property? I see old foundations and border fences


----------



## jim_t57

Great day for my Neph. and the old timer. Bonuses galore. Full set of sheds, an arrowhead, a double double


















and some shrooms. Thank you great spirits!! Sweet Owen Co.


----------



## jslwalls




----------



## morelsxs

jslwalls said:


> Fresh dead elms don’t get much bigger than this one. A new find for me. They are everywhere but only the size of my pinky now.
> View attachment 37742
> View attachment 37743


May be a dumb question but is that smoke or some sort of spider web on the tree??


----------



## Kokomorel

My first black


----------



## jslwalls

morelsxs said:


> May be a dumb question but is that smoke or some sort of spider web on the tree??


Lol, maybe from my cigarette. I never noticed. It’s got the shape of a skull almost. You are very observant.


----------



## morelsxs

Jtr said:


> View attachment 37984
> View attachment 37985
> View attachment 37986
> View attachment 37987
> Found eight in the rain at work... Much needed rain/snow for the next three days, then next week a big warm up to 70’s... Hopefully that should be the kickstart to make this a great season...


Beautiful shrooms!


----------



## morelsxs

KyGoodOlBoy said:


> From New Albany to Indy....
> View attachment 38031
> View attachment 38032
> View attachment 38033
> View attachment 38034
> View attachment 38035
> View attachment 38036
> View attachment 38037


I could go for some of that pizza right now!! Would go great with my 'Rapture Indiana Pale Ale' from Helltown!!


----------



## morelsxs

Jtr said:


> Dinner Last night...
> View attachment 38087
> Seared Chilean sea bass topped with black morel and ramp bulb beurre blanc sauce on a bed of corn, tomato, ramp leaf succotash with baby potatoes and asparagus...


Yummo!!! Please invite me to dinner next time. ;-)


----------



## morelsxs

Regionnaire said:


> I find morels by digging through leaves sometimes. It depends on where you're at in the season, and what the weather has been like. Look at the pics I posted a week ago. Out of 216 found so far this year, I had to dig through leaves/ground cover to find about 150-160 of those. It's far warmer under the ground cover during cold snaps. I've found a bunch in the past that had grown through the cover, then laid back down.


Could you explain what you mean when you say 'they laid back down'? Did they 'die' from the cold snap?


----------



## Regionnaire

Went out this afternoon in NWI. The go-to was sprouting some new peckers, and I left most behind to harvest on Monday. Checked a new spot nearby and loved it, albeit a little early in that forest. Went and checked another forest and found a bunch of blacks before I ran out of light. 79 in all today. Gonna stay local the next couple days, then hit my go-to Monday and a state park Tuesday. Should be open to some group hunts after that, especially the FWAs, Thorn Creek, and the newly discovered reservoir...might even take a few to some local spots, who knows


----------



## Regionnaire

morelsxs said:


> Could you explain what you mean when you say 'they laid back down'? Did they 'die' from the cold snap?


No...they literally lay back down and start growing sideways. I wish I had some old pics because I had some really good examples from a couple years ago.

NWI is a totally different kind of beast when it comes to Morel hunting.


----------



## morelsxs

Regionnaire said:


> No...they literally lay back down and start growing sideways. I wish I had some old pics because I had some really good examples from a couple years ago.
> 
> NWI is a totally different kind of beast when it comes to Morel hunting.


Thanks for the explanation; I know now exactly what ch'ya mean . . .


----------



## wade

Man. Such an Excellent Day..We Loved The Hunt


----------



## Jtr

After school Hunt with the boys, it was a tri-color day... Teach them Young!!!...


----------



## Tool fan

wade said:


> View attachment 38220
> Man. Such an Excellent Day..We Loved The Hunt


Man looks like a great time I’m stuck going an hour here two there missing a day in the woods 
did find six. Nothings today in an hour or so one dying elm


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> Man. Such an Excellent Day..We Loved The Hunt


Next year, you need to fit me in one day.


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> After school Hunt with the boys, it was a tri-color day... Teach them Young!!!...


Great pics! Always nice to see the youngins enjoying the hunt


----------



## Kokomorel

Had a great day with wade,Jashromer,Guff76 and Celticcurl on a great hunt it’s great to hang out in the woods with friends specially when you’re finding nothing


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> View attachment 38220
> Man. Such an Excellent Day..We Loved The Hunt


Six happy shroomers, wish I could been in that picture too.


----------



## Kokomorel

mmh said:


> Six happy shroomers, wish I could been in that picture too.


Wish you could’ve made it to it was awesome


----------



## mmh

Jtr said:


> View attachment 38222
> View attachment 38223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After school Hunt with the boys, it was a tri-color day... Teach them Young!!!...


A perfect black and big grins on the boys faces, a great day


----------



## mmh

Kokomorel said:


> Wish you could’ve made it to it was awesome


You still on?


----------



## Caroo

I'm having public land overhunt issues, like usual with Morels in NE IN. Sucks having to work! I was thinking of trying Salamonie Reservoir. My hunt last weekend came up with a few sighting of grey and black pins and half frees with me and way too many other dang people.


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> Six happy shroomers, wish I could been in that picture too.


We are coming to You @mmh Soon


----------



## wade

Love the Hunt


----------



## wade

it's cold wet and Rainy so... if You just want to stay home and rest...
WE'LL FIND THESE FOR YOU..
P.S. Thank You 😊


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> My first black
> View attachment 38208





Kokomorel said:


> Had a great day with wade,Jashromer,Guff76 and Celticcurl on a great hunt it’s great to hang out in the woods with friends specially when you’re finding nothing
> View attachment 38229
> View attachment 38230


Agreed, had a great day with fellow shroomers, diehard hunters that know their stuff.


Kokomorel said:


> Had a great day with wade,Jashromer,Guff76 and Celticcurl on a great hunt it’s great to hang out in the woods with friends specially when you’re finding nothing
> View attachment 38229
> View attachment 38230










Agreed ,










Kokomorel said:


> Had a great day with wade,Jashromer,Guff76 and Celticcurl on a great hunt it’s great to hang out in the woods with friends specially when you’re finding nothing
> View attachment 38229
> View attachment 38230


Agreed , had an awesome day with fellow shroomers, diehards that know their stuff, and great folks to spend the day with.
Wade, my haul for the day was 55, IMC, (Indiana Morel Certified)














t


----------



## Jtr

Nothing like hunting in the rain...


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> My first black
> View attachment 38208





Kokomorel said:


> Had a great day with wade,Jashromer,Guff76 and Celticcurl on a great hunt it’s great to hang out in the woods with friends specially when you’re finding nothing
> View attachment 38229
> View attachment 38230
> 
> [/QUO





Jtr said:


> View attachment 38222
> View attachment 38223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After school Hunt with the boys, it was a tri-color day... Teach them Young!!!...


Congrats on the finds, they look like veteran shroomers already.


----------



## jesterman5

cwlake said:


> Looks a little like Feather Valley Road?


 Very close it's on the other side of 69. 150N turns into 500N. Maybe locals still call it feather valley road though?


----------



## PORT

wade said:


> View attachment 38233
> Love the Hunt


Do you separate by person? Type? Or jusy for pics? Great haul!!


----------



## wade

PORT said:


> Do you separate by person? Type? Or jusy for pics? Great haul!!


Ok .. Howdy... Wade here..
@PORT ..
I'll first ask Why?,, Do you ask?


----------



## PORT

wade said:


> Ok .. Howdy... Wade here..
> @PORT ..
> I'll first ask Why?,, Do you ask?


Just curious. My friends and I split our findings by type. One of them is a chef and only wants greys/blacks. I end up taking all halfs and yellows. Another one in our group uses them for pizzas and sauces so she only takes the smaller ones. Anyway, I was just curious.


----------



## Regionnaire

Caroo said:


> I'm having public land overhunt issues, like usual with Morels in NE IN. Sucks having to work! I was thinking of trying Salamonie Reservoir. My hunt last weekend came up with a few sighting of grey and black pins and half frees with me and way too many other dang people.


I hear that. People are out everywhere around the NW as well...seemingly more than usual. I've had a lot of shadows this year. Hopefully, most will tire out before the yellows show up in force.


----------



## Regionnaire

Went out for a couple hours after the rain. Only found 9...8 older blacks and 1 fresh yellow. Had to quit because it was too difficult to see the forest floor where I was at (cloudy). I found mine today by 1) almost stepping on them, or by 2) stepping on them. lol


----------



## wade

PORT said:


> Just curious. My friends and I split our findings by type. One of them is a chef and only wants greys/blacks. I end up taking all halfs and yellows. Another one in our group uses them for pizzas and sauces so she only takes the smaller ones. Anyway, I was just curious.


Ok...I see... @PORT Yes in this picture we lay'd um out on the Jeep hood.. keeping separate what Each person had found, some where mixed with each other's as we put into one anothers bags as we hunted together.. No effort this time on separate types or size . Just a quick pic for Memories of our Happy time.
Thank You Sir
from Wade


----------



## wade

WELCOME to the "Twilight Times" 
with GUSS and WADE...
Hanging with Guff76/ Guss by the camp fire under a damm near Full Moon tonight, planning for Our Sunday morning Hunt







Hows Everyone doin Out there tonight..


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> View attachment 38261
> 
> WELCOME to the "GUSS and WADE" Show
> Hanging with Guff76/ Guss by the camp fire under a damm near Full Moon tonight, planning for Our Sunday morning Hunt
> View attachment 38262
> Hows Everyone doin Out there tonight..


Yup howdy folks. Hunted with @wade and @celticcurl today, celtic curl smoked us with a 30 count haul, all in the rain. Celticcurl parted ways for better lands...so Wade n myself sitting out here trying to figure out what to do tomorrow, so we can have at least a 30 day haul lol. 
So the best to you shroomers tomorrow. Rest good for your upcoming love of the hunt for shrooms!


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> Yup howdy folks. Hunted with @wade and @celticcurl today, celtic curl smoked us with a 30 count haul, all in the rain. Celticcurl parted ways for better lands...so Wade n myself sitting out here trying to figure out what to do tomorrow, so we can have at least a 30 day haul lol.
> So the best to you shroomers tomorrow. Rest good for your upcoming love of the hunt for shrooms!


Yep.. @Guss as you already know.... if they are up Celticcurl will find um...
here in this pic from yesterday she found an Elm that is just beginning to die, and under it some beautiful fresh blondes...
She Predicts that as this elm continues to die, we will find even more around it Next year...


----------



## jashroomer

So first day for Ocho’s morel training, I think he might give Chewy next season , morels placed in the yard with a treat hidden underneath.


----------



## Jester1023

I am in a small band in Madison County, Anderson to be exact, that is always a late bloomer. There will be tons of posts from counties north of me, all the way up to the Michiana line. My family and buddies always say, “better get out there, they’re finding them all over the state.” Just like years past, Howard, Miami, Wells, Allen, Tippy, etc...all posting finds and my small area...squat.

I used to rely on the strong crop of Ash trees in my spots, but there’s only a handful that haven’t broken off or toppled over...though they’ve been dead 4-5 years easy. Now I have been finding around Shagbark, Cherry, Walnut and Oak...and some near Locust trees. Most of my spots are exclusively half-frees (we call’em spikes), with just a few yellows and grays...no blacks have been found in 22 years in these areas.

Hunted on April 14 for some pheasant backs and did see a half dozen spike, just starting to emerge (typical). Back out last Sunday (the 18th) and found those spikes to be only an inch taller and 2 mature grays in a spot that I’ve found them before. Then 4 inches of snow, followed by a thunder ice storm that turned out to be a wonderful occurrence.

Went out yesterday and took a nephew along for his second hunt in 6-7 years. Ended up finding grays in places never before, around 40 in the very spot where the 2 matures came from last Sunday, very few spikes and some small yellows thrown in. All the sponge were very fresh and I’m about to head out to a new location near me today, as well as another Monday, then back to the usual for another round.

Totals were (my find, nephew didn’t count before prep) 107 sponge 17 spikes 3 pheasant backs and 20 ramps


----------



## PORT

Jester1023 said:


> I am in a small band in Madison County, Anderson to be exact, that is always a late bloomer. There will be tons of posts from counties north of me, all the way up to the Michiana line. My family and buddies always say, “better get out there, they’re finding them all over the state.” Just like years past, Howard, Miami, Wells, Allen, Tippy, etc...all posting finds and my small area...squat.
> 
> I used to rely on the strong crop of Ash trees in my spots, but there’s only a handful that haven’t broken off or toppled over...though they’ve been dead 4-5 years easy. Now I have been finding around Shagbark, Cherry, Walnut and Oak...and some near Locust trees. Most of my spots are exclusively half-frees (we call’em spikes), with just a few yellows and grays...no blacks have been found in 22 years in these areas.
> 
> Hunted on April 14 for some pheasant backs and did see a half dozen spike, just starting to emerge (typical). Back out last Sunday (the 18th) and found those spikes to be only an inch taller and 2 mature grays in a spot that I’ve found them before. Then 4 inches of snow, followed by a thunder ice storm that turned out to be a wonderful occurrence.
> 
> Went out yesterday and took a nephew along for his second hunt in 6-7 years. Ended up finding grays in places never before, around 40 in the very spot where the 2 matures came from last Sunday, very few spikes and some small yellows thrown in. All the sponge were very fresh and I’m about to head out to a new location near me today, as well as another Monday, then back to the usual for another round.
> 
> Totals were (my find, nephew didn’t count before prep) 107 sponge 17 spikes 3 pheasant backs and 20 ramps
> 
> View attachment 38278
> 
> View attachment 38279
> 
> View attachment 38280
> View attachment 38282


Great find Jester! Anderson seems to be later for me as well. Its hard to be patient when everyone else is posting finds!


----------



## Jadon

Oysters?


----------



## gsbw

15 minute hunt 7 nice fresh yellows


----------



## wade

New Honey Hole


----------



## Kokomorel

Had to work at the lake house today didn’t get much hunting done but on the way home stop by the woods I hunted a week ago and left my sunglasses was in there 10 minutes nice fine I will return tomorrow Miami co


----------



## Kokomorel

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 38292
> Had to work at the lake house today didn’t get much hunting done but on the way home stop by the woods I hunted a week ago and left my sunglasses was in there 10 minutes nice fine I will return tomorrow Miami co


Cold-weather didn’t phase them none of these were visible a week ago


----------



## Jester1023

Trekked a half mile through a cultivated field north of me to duck into a spot full of Osage Orange and Walnut on top of the hill and lots of Cherry, Maple and Oaks on the hillsides. There also happens to be some well dead Ash and quite a few scattered Elms. One Elm in particular that yielded 4 nice yellows. Found a big patch of spikes as well...in the Osage and Walnut. No totals yet...


----------



## jslwalls




----------



## Jtr

Gotta Love Tri-Color Days...


----------



## engalwood

Another good Saturday in the woods 😊 Hope everyone is having a killer year


----------



## PORT

Not sure if this is an escape from the world or a deeper immersion into it but I'm thankful for every minute. 50+ Hamilton Cty. Enjoy your week everyone.


----------



## wade

I was shocked by the location I found these.
We seldom find there


----------



## noskydaddy

Jtr said:


> I use an old junky bread knife, it’s serrated with a ten inch blade... The key is not to dig them as much as it is to cut them below the soil above the root end, leaving the root intact guarantees new growth next year... Also never harvest more than ten percent of the plants in a patch... Unfortunately a lot of people don’t know how to do it properly and they are starting to disappear from areas that were once abundant... It takes lots of practice and patience but I can harvest ten lbs responsibly in an hour give or take... I anticipate to harvest 50lbs give or take this season...


 @Jtr - Sorry if this is already asked and answered buddy, but how to you put that volume to good use?


----------



## golddustshroomin

Did pretty good on this cool day in Newton co
Crawling, literally, through the briars! So worth it for these 19 and nice size too! Nature preserve and had this spot all to myself! Looking good so far! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jtr

noskydaddy said:


> @Jtr - Sorry if this is already asked and answered buddy, but how to you put that volume to good use?


No Worries... Treat them like garlic or onion for any dish... The leaves are great as a salad addition and they are the best pesto ever... The bulbs and stems are great pickled, sautéed for grilled cheese, or turned into French Ramp Soup(French onion soup)... Literally any recipe that calls for onion or garlic can be substituted with ramps and ramps have more nutritional value than either... I finished my pickled and pesto from last year last month so harvest couldn’t come soon enough... I never buy onion or garlic anymore...😉 Just make sure you harvest them properly and they will be in the same spot next year...


----------



## Jtr

Jadon said:


> Oysters?
> View attachment 38283


Yes they are...


----------



## Russty

Jadon said:


> Oysters?
> View attachment 38283


Yes. Oyster mushrooms. The big one looks a little dried out, and munched on by bugs probably. Not that it's a bad thing, but bugs get WAY into spring Oysters especially near the stem. The little one looks good. Color tells me (and I might be wrong) they might be a bit "tangy" on the tongue when you cook them. I don't know how to describe it really. 

Cold weather Oysters are much more approachable, In my opinion. More sweet.


----------



## wade

golddustshroomin said:


> Did pretty good on this cool day in Newton co
> Crawling, literally, through the briars! So worth it for these 19 and nice size too! Nature preserve and had this spot all to myself! Looking good so far! Good luck everyone!
> View attachment 38332
> View attachment 38332


Yes.. Those are Really Nice


----------



## Russty

As an aside note about spring Oyster mushrooms. During the spring and early summer, in Indiana at least, Jack-o-lanterns look like bright orange Oyster mushrooms. They are NOT edible. They grow out of wood like Oysters, and look damn similar. Gills with flat or curved down edges and all. And, Jack-o-lanterns could get big like Oysters too, and grow in clumps. But...NOT edible. 

Just trying to keep peeps aware.


----------



## golddustshroomin

wade said:


> Yes.. Those are Really Nice


Thanks Wade! Would’ve posted more pics but my phone is being a jerk! Glad you are doing so well finding nothing!!!


----------



## guff76

@wade well had to make that sad trip home today, all the while seeing all these nice trees n woods along the lonely road. Always makes me think how many we all drive pass along the lonely road. But anywho along the journey, I left my ol buddy in the woods n all the while he was a finding n finding!
Did see several vehicles parked here n their, so hopefully they where doing some good. On another note it was 10 degree cooler up here where I live, than from where I left from, so still lots of season left here.
Love the hunt fellow shroomers


----------



## guff76

Caroo said:


> I'm having public land overhunt issues, like usual with Morels in NE IN. Sucks having to work! I was thinking of trying Salamonie Reservoir. My hunt last weekend came up with a few sighting of grey and black pins and half frees with me and way too many other dang people.


@Caroo don't hunt much if any at the salomonie but do the other resivoir, if ya don't want much competition go during the week if ya can, a lot less people out then


----------



## parrothead

Anyone still finding good number from Jackson, Jennings, Brown Co on South?


----------



## gsbw

gsbw said:


> 15 minute hunt 7 nice fresh yellows


----------



## Kokomorel

First tree hit the mother load 50 yards from the truck start of a good day


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> First tree hit the mother load 50 yards from the truck start of a good day
> View attachment 38362
> View attachment 38363
> View attachment 38364


Now that's how you start a Monday morning, nice find.


----------



## parrothead

Curious question here. Why are people carrying tupperware with them to rooms in??? I see Wade does that too.


----------



## jashroomer

parrothead said:


> Curious question here. Why are people carrying tupperware with them to rooms in??? I see Wade does that too.


Just keeps them from getting smashed, hiking for hours and hours can turn shrooms into crumbs. Most have bags, then transfer to the containers and carry them in backpack, or drop at the car during a break.


----------



## Tool fan

parrothead said:


> Curious question here. Why are people carrying tupperware with them to rooms in??? I see Wade does that too.


Well I can’t speak for everyone else but I use it because if you ever been on a day long hunt with only a mesh bag chances are than you have experienced crumble 
thats when all your nothings get smashed in to little pieces or you find so many them get smashed at the bottom of the bag so put them in your meshy for a lil bit to spread then transfer to something stronger 👍


----------



## Tool fan

Lol I can’t type that fast


----------



## parrothead

That makes sense. Thanks


----------



## gsbw

A few more today


----------



## wade

Yep.. Wade here...
@parrothead and Everyone..
Thats Exactly How to do it and Why to do it
And they then stack so very well on top one another in My back pack..
Also I've been telling myself that I need to drill about four dime size holes in the lids. To keep them from sweating, as they will after a few hours sealed in the container, Even more so on Warm to Hot days..
TIME TO BE IN THE WOODS YALL
Love the Hunt


----------



## Kokomorel

Well Lucy finally found nothing


----------



## Tool fan

Are you mostly or all private land ?
you guys been doing awesome 
I may have asked this in the past can’t remember 
and way to much to read lol


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan said:


> Are you mostly or all private land ?
> you guys been doing awesome
> I may have asked this in the past can’t remember
> and way to much to read lol


Private land where I deer hunt and fish


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan said:


> Are you mostly or all private land ?
> you guys been doing awesome
> I may have asked this in the past can’t remember
> and way to much to read lol


I do hunt state land mostly very early before everybody gets in


----------



## Kokomorel

108 on the one tree this morning


----------



## jim_t57

Rough day out there today. Hot, dry , windy , buggy. But did find some weekend survivors. Getting late in my spots. Hoping for the rain Wed, and Thur. Will probably be my last hunt Fri. Good luck to all that can continue. Have always loved this old elm.


----------



## Kokomorel

Has anybody else seen this that limb is actually connected to two other trees three trees connected and all


----------



## jim_t57

Kokomorel said:


> Has anybody else seen this that limb is actually connected to two other trees three trees connected and all
> View attachment 38400


I don't think I ever have. Very interesting and great eye !


----------



## PORT

Tool fan said:


> Are you mostly or all private land ?
> you guys been doing awesome
> I may have asked this in the past can’t remember
> and way to much to read lol


Mostly public land. You wouldn't believe the amount of public land that noone hunts.


----------



## wade

is this a MOREL MOON tonight?


----------



## jslwalls

This year I’ve seen a lot of living elms produce mushrooms. Usually it’s when they start dying that morels appear but these are perfectly healthy trees. Just a observation and a heads up.


----------



## Regionnaire

I tend to have good luck with living Elm and Ash.

187 today and we haven't even geared up here in NWI. Lots of small/medium peckers starting to show. Some nice blacks were still coming up in a few places. I missed the EGOT cuz I found blacks, a grey, and peckers, but no yellows. Confirmed a state park had started, but only found 15 peckers where I normally find greys.

_HINT_ Some of the state parks up north don;t start charging admission until after 11a during the week, at least until sometime in May.

Not sure where I'll go tomorrow...might go to Illinois


----------



## Regionnaire

If any of you decide to head up this way, hit me up because I can probably help you. You can always send me a direct message to make sure I see it


----------



## guff76

My kid helped me find some of these this afternoon. He was so excited, yelled NOTHING, lol, when he found his first one. Ran out of time, neither one of us wanted to leave. All of them has been there for a while, since at least after the 15th. On way home got to see @wade MOREL MOON, was quite the view


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> View attachment 38431
> 
> is this a MOREL MOON tonight?


It definitely is a pretty moon tonight, was very bright n clear to see it


----------



## Tool fan

My wife posted this thought it was funny 


Lisa Bird said:


> View attachment 38234


----------



## guff76

Tool fan said:


> My wife posted this thought it was funny


Lol that definitely is a good one, but true also lmao 🤣


----------



## parrothead

Well I think it is winding down, down here around Jackson, Jennings. Found 28 last night lots had been out for a while. I had not been since Thursday. Was hoping the rain would help but we only got .5 inches Saturday. Hoping a big rain Wed and THur will bring out the big yellows.


----------



## wade

Me and Chewy are in


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> 108 on the one tree this morning
> View attachment 38388
> View attachment 38389
> View attachment 38390
> View attachment 38391


Looks like the bigfoot have arrived! Hope they continue for you!


----------



## jashroomer

Kokomorel said:


> 108 on the one tree this morning
> View attachment 38388
> View attachment 38389
> View attachment 38390
> View attachment 38391





jslwalls said:


> This year I’ve seen a lot of living elms produce mushrooms. Usually it’s when they start dying that morels appear but these are perfectly healthy trees. Just a observation and a heads up.


I know if I see an elm, alive, dead, big or small, I check them all.


----------



## jslwalls

Well I check them all too. I just never had this much luck with live ones. Yes a few here and there but this is different, more consistent.


----------



## Kokomorel

Went out for a few hours today here in Howard County all grays


----------



## deerslayer5656

Whats everyones thought on the rain wensday and thursday up to 2 inches i have been struggling the last week and a half to find very many i am 50 miles a little southeast of indy but have been north to summit lake and chain of lakes and a few others think they will come alive friday saturday thanks


----------



## jim_t57

deerslayer5656 said:


> Whats everyones thought on the rain wensday and thursday up to 2 inches i have been struggling the last week and a half to find very many i am 50 miles a little southeast of indy but have been north to summit lake and chain of lakes and a few others think they will come alive friday saturday thanks


I would bet the house on it . Its a little late where I am a little southwest of Indy.But where ever the dogwoods are still in bloom look out. Biggun's


----------



## Kokomorel

deerslayer5656 said:


> Whats everyones thought on the rain wensday and thursday up to 2 inches i have been struggling the last week and a half to find very many i am 50 miles a little southeast of indy but have been north to summit lake and chain of lakes and a few others think they will come alive friday saturday thanks


 I think things are going to liven up after this rain Kokomo on North


----------



## wade

?????????????????.??????????????????


----------



## Mtmike79

fresh greys bring on the rain wells county


----------



## Regionnaire

Didn't make it to Illinois today...My mother wanted to find some, so I took her out locally. Found 65 in 2.5 hrs looking. Still mostly blacks, and some were new. About 25 nice peckers and 2 greys. Decent sizes today.

I hate to say it, but it doesn't look like there will be as much rain with this front as initially predicted. We need it pretty bad.


----------



## Regionnaire

The Jasper/Pulaski and Winamac FWAs should be starting (remember it's turkey season). I probably won't get to them this year unless somebody wants to team up. I've never hunted JP (have scouted parts), but found some years ago in Winamac. There's also a state park that produces there. I used to go to the park in the AM (free admission), then go to the FWA after the hunters. LaSalle and Willow Slough are up right now, but that's tough hunting for little gain.

I also have a great preserve by me that could use some extra eyes. Haven't hunted it in a few years, but I've found 'em there before...biggest yellows I ever found.


----------



## jim_t57

I have to say you've done your homework and footwork. Man if I was a younger man I would be there. Can't take the driving or all day hunts anymore.
Hope the new mushroomers are taking in your knowlege and advice. Thanks for your posts and invitations to hunt. Hoping the weather man does not let us down again.


----------



## wade

So when I decided to cut it and bring it home


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> I have to say you've done your homework and footwork. Man if I was a younger man I would be there. Can't take the driving or all day hunts anymore.
> Hope the new mushroomers are taking in your knowlege and advice. Thanks for your posts and invitations to hunt. Hoping the weather man does not let us down again.


My knees are in god-awful shape. I've had 4 surgeries on one, 2 being reconstructive with fake ligaments. I put in the miles years ago, and it's been paying off. I am in pain all day, but I still power through 3-4 weeks a year. Last year, I missed the best days because I couldn't walk. When I could, and tried in Michigan, the season ended before it really began. Did some great scouting, though. Will make at least one stop in Ottawa County this year.

I come from a long line of hunters, so I've got a good base. My biggest mistake was not getting my father/gf's hole locations before they died. I realy wasn't hunting then, and picked it up again after I had so many relatives frustrated that they couldn't find 'em anymore. 

Now, it's therapy for me. I get so thrilled when I find a new hole.


----------



## Regionnaire

Most anything public north of Rensselaer or west of South Bend, I can be of help


----------



## morelsxs

wade said:


> So when I decided to cut it and bring it home
> View attachment 38477


🤣 Won't know 'til ya cut . . . ;-)


----------



## Regionnaire

morelsxs said:


> 🤣 Won't know 'til ya cut . . . ;-)


Or slice it...is that a golf ball?


----------



## Regionnaire

Forgot to mention that the only reason I signed up last year was to get a little help exploring Michigan for the first time. Turned out it was the worst year in history to try. That said, a few people, especially Elmigirl, did their best to help. Props to her, btw. Anyway, I came back to pay it forward and I'm glad I can lend some assistance. I'm still learning new things every season too...just learned the Tupperware trick from Wade's post.


----------



## meredo

it looks like it will be raining all day tomorrow. when will be the next best time to go out to look for morels? we are pretty much having same weather. and i didnt have luck checking the spots today either. found zero this year. I wonder what i did wrong? the places i went to looks pretty similar to the posted pics on this thread. HELP


----------



## Regionnaire

meredo said:


> it looks like it will be raining all day tomorrow. when will be the next best time to go out to look for morels? we are pretty much having same weather. and i didnt have luck checking the spots today either. found zero this year. I wonder what i did wrong? the places i went to looks pretty similar to the posted pics on this thread. HELP


There might be a couple thunderstorms, but they should be spotty. Me, I'm probably going out in the rain. My absolute favorite time to go is the first couple sunny days after a storm...I like a minimum of 6 hrs sunshine after rain to really see them pop for days


----------



## Regionnaire

@ meredo...What county?


----------



## jslwalls

wade said:


> So when I decided to cut it and bring it home
> View attachment 38477


How did that golf ball get that chewed up! Lol. I really thought it was some fungi looking at the 1st pick.


----------



## Jester1023

Hit a spot yesterday that should have been loaded. Didn’t see a thing, then find out the owners only found 2 or 3 for a couple years decades ago. Didn’t make sense though...creek bottoms, hills, logged within a year or two...win some lose some.

I was able to hit my normal spot after work today and ended up with more sponge and a handful of spikes.

Totals 31 sponge, 5 spikes,1 pheasant back and 1 severely chewed antler shed.






























Almost forgot, enjoyed some pan fried mushrooms with Spaghetti Carbonara on Sunday night and with Parmesan Crusted Pork Tenderloin last night. Gotta decide what’s on for tomorrow...


----------



## meredo

Regionnaire said:


> @ meredo...What county?


tippecanoe


----------



## meredo

Regionnaire said:


> There might be a couple thunderstorms, but they should be spotty. Me, I'm probably going out in the rain. My absolute favorite time to go is the first couple sunny days after a storm...I like a minimum of 6 hrs sunshine after rain to really see them pop for days


okay! i will try that!


----------



## redfred

wade said:


> So when I decided to cut it and bring it home
> View attachment 38477


Every time I find one of these I blame @guff76 and that damn 3 iron or is it a 4 iron????


----------



## sTEPHEN

Hey guys. Up north is still pretty slow, at least for me. I looked a few places at Winamac F and W, without any luck. It’s super dry and could really use some rain.

regionnaire, I’d be willing to meet up sometime if your in the area. I’m not really a rookie, but am to that area. I just enjoy being out in
The woods.


----------



## guff76

redfred said:


> Every time I find one of these I blame @guff76 and that damn 3 iron or is it a 4 iron????


O either one will work, just depends on the situation lol


----------



## Regionnaire

meredo said:


> tippecanoe


To be honest, I'd be out every day until I found some. lol

I've hardly scouted your county, but I'm sure there are some nice patches of forest off the Wabash. You can always go toward Delphi and Monticello. Other people in your area (west central) were having lots of problems too, and have just begun to find them over the past couple days. If you guys don't get good rain soon, things will be over rather quickly. If you keep having trouble (but want to find), start working your way upstate. 

Bourbonnais, IL is roughly the same distance north, and there have just recently been some larger finds, so there's still hope


----------



## Regionnaire

sTEPHEN said:


> Hey guys. Up north is still pretty slow, at least for me. I looked a few places at Winamac F and W, without any luck. It’s super dry and could really use some rain.
> 
> regionnaire, I’d be willing to meet up sometime if your in the area. I’m not really a rookie, but am to that area. I just enjoy being out in
> The woods.


Yeah, sure. Those forests are on the same schedule as the counties by Lake Michigan (Lake, La Porte, Porter)...learned that the hard way. lol It's because that area is still affected by the winds off the lake all winter and takes longer to warm. Winamac forests are actually a little behind mine because they're bigger. There's probably still blacks up (like here), but no yellows in bulk yet. If we get a decent amount of rain, the finds will be getting larger starting this weekend. I'd be up for a hunt probably mid/later next week if we get some rain. We'll talk.

Here's another couple tips for you...

The locals like to hunt the south side of the FWA in the tree lines separating the fields/crops, and work their way into the forest. They hunt both N/S and E/W tree lines, and are probably already trying but not having much luck yet. If you can beat them to it...

That long walking/bike trail north of the FWA has finds in some areas during the last push of the season. I haven't tried to walk any of it, though.

Also, in the state park, there are rarely any on the south side of the forest (even early ones), so don't waste too much time on those horse trails. Stay mostly north of the marsh/bird sanctuary. You can also ask them where the control burn sites are. There's a three year old one just south of the tower...the right trees are there, but I didn't have luck in that area prior to the burn. If you want to see it, drive around to the south side of the park (I think it's the first right, and loops back to the marsh). it'll be on the north side of the road (your left) when you get up the hill and around the curve. That might be one of the few spots south of the marsh worth hunting. There's no parking close by, though.


----------



## mmh

jashroomer said:


> I know if I see an elm, alive, dead, big or small, I check them all.


I see an elm. I will check it even if it does not show signs of dying, The process may have started without any visual effects.


----------



## mmh

guff76 said:


> O either one will work, just depends on the situation lol


Guff, with you being the golf club master what would you think of taking a wedge to a grinder and sharpen the lower edge so that you could just take an easy swing to cut the Morel off at the stem and have your boy go get them? LOL


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> So when I decided to cut it and bring it home
> View attachment 38477


Damn that's where that one went, was playing a round also while shroomin with ya. Don't ya remember that whacky day?🤪 Lol


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> Guff, with you being the golf club master what would you think of taking a wedge to a grinder and sharpen the lower edge so that you could just take an easy swing to cut the Morel off at the stem and have your boy go get them? LOL


Well hell yeah, that's a good thought, might just have to try that, definitely would save the back from bending over or the knees from crouching lol thanks for the good thinking


----------



## guff76

meredo said:


> it looks like it will be raining all day tomorrow. when will be the next best time to go out to look for morels? we are pretty much having same weather. and i didnt have luck checking the spots today either. found zero this year. I wonder what i did wrong? the places i went to looks pretty similar to the posted pics on this thread. HELP


you can't beat yourself up, it will only discorage you. We've all been to those spots that look good but just didn't find anything. They might just not grow their or it isn't the right day or year. You can always go back to that area later in the season n recheck it also just to confirm. Ya gotta remember you can't fully understand morels, they are unpredictable. Just gotta get the rubber to the dirt n be out there. N remember we are all out there walking new areas to find new spots


----------



## sTEPHEN

Thanks for the info regionnaire. I will be going back, just not sure when. Possibly Friday. I walked a good ways yesterday. If you want to go next week let me know when your thinking. I work in bass lake so am pretty close!


----------



## Kokomorel

Regionnaire said:


> Yeah, sure. Those forests are on the same schedule as the counties by Lake Michigan (Lake, La Porte, Porter)...learned that the hard way. lol It's because that area is still affected by the winds off the lake all winter and takes longer to warm. Winamac forests are actually a little behind mine because they're bigger. There's probably still blacks up (like here), but no yellows in bulk yet. If we get a decent amount of rain, the finds will be getting larger starting this weekend. I'd be up for a hunt probably mid/later next week if we get some rain. We'll talk.
> 
> Here's another couple tips for you...
> 
> The locals like to hunt the south side of the FWA in the tree lines separating the fields/crops, and work their way into the forest. They hunt both N/S and E/W tree lines, and are probably already trying but not having much luck yet. If you can beat them to it...
> 
> That long walking/bike trail north of the FWA has finds in some areas during the last push of the season. I haven't tried to walk any of it, though.
> 
> Also, in the state park, there are rarely any on the south side of the forest (even early ones), so don't waste too much time on those horse trails. Stay mostly north of the marsh/bird sanctuary. You can also ask them where the control burn sites are. There's a three year old one just south of the tower...the right trees are there, but I didn't have luck in that area prior to the burn. If you want to see it, drive around to the south side of the park (I think it's the first right, and loops back to the marsh). it'll be on the north side of the road (your left) when you get up the hill and around the curve. That might be one of the few spots south of the marsh worth hunting. There's no parking close by, though.


I’ll be up that way next week


----------



## McHoop

Two pounds found between two of us in Owen Co. Found yesterday .....generally around large Sycamores.


----------



## jashroomer

McHoop said:


> Two pounds found between two of us in Owen Co. Found yesterday .....generally around large Sycamores.
> 
> View attachment 38490
> 
> 
> View attachment 38491





mmh said:


> Guff, with you being the golf club master what would you think of taking a wedge to a grinder and sharpen the lower edge so that you could just take an easy swing to cut the Morel off at the stem and have your boy go get them? LOL


I say genius.


----------



## capn morel

Slow in NW IN. My trusted spot in Lake Co isn't producing yet. A couple guys and I've found 5-6 each in LaPorte Co, blacks and peckerheads. The weather's just not cooperating. Trying to be patient.


----------



## redfred

hey @guff76 , so I go out today and get right to the spot i want to check and the first thing I find is a golf ball .... I thought you might like to know I estimate it traveled about 493 miles land about 60' short of the green and 75' from the pin and right in the middle of morel alley....nice shot.... I think it help me today I found about 50 ... Thanks..


----------



## guff76

redfred said:


> hey @guff76 , so I go out today and get right to the spot i want to check and the first thing I find is a golf ball .... I thought you might like to know I estimate it traveled about 493 miles land about 60' short of the green and 75' from the pin and right in the middle of morel alley....nice shot.... I think it help me today I found about 50 ... Thanks..


Lol I'm good like that, turned down the PGA cause have more important things to do, like look for shrooms. Glad I could be of help.


----------



## Regionnaire

capn morel said:


> Slow in NW IN. My trusted spot in Lake Co isn't producing yet. A couple guys and I've found 5-6 each in LaPorte Co, blacks and peckerheads. The weather's just not cooperating. Trying to be patient.


Hasn't been slow at all for me. Maybe I got there first.

I haven't tallied my findings, but I've got to be over 600 in the area. Blacks have just ended...all of them I found today were older.


----------



## jim_t57

McHoop said:


> Two pounds found between two of us in Owen Co. Found yesterday .....generally around large Sycamores.
> 
> View attachment 38490
> 
> 
> View attachment 38491


Nice!! That gives me hope for Friday. Private or public land if I may ask/


----------



## Regionnaire

Decided to go out for a little bit after I saw that it rained. Man, was it cold and really hard to see today. I planned on doing a deep woods trek in a new area, but I started to get rained on pretty hard, and knew after my first two stops that the blacks were done. 64 again today...blacks, peckers and yellows, but no greys.

4 for 4 in spots today. I confirmed a new forest for myself, which made the day SO worthwhile to me. I pass it all of the time and knew they had to be there, but never put in the work. I walked into the forest 50 feet. Off of the main path and the ninth tree, I found 6 week-old blacks and 1 new pecker...plain as day. Mr. Magoo would've seen these. Then, I walked straight to the SE corner, and chose a spot to walk off-path. about 100 feet in, I find 6 yellows (2 had sunburn). 4 are in the one picture. 

Spent a few more hours, but that was it...still made me giddy. My knees are killing me with these big swings in barometric pressure. I'm going to take tomorrow off and rest so I can put in a full 12 of harvesting on Friday.


----------



## Regionnaire

Kokomorel said:


> I’ll be up that way next week


Very cool. As I mentioned, peckers are just starting to take off here. It's going to be 7-10 days before the yellows show up in numbers there.

We'll see what the forecast is like next week and I'll be talking to you guys.


----------



## Regionnaire

sTEPHEN said:


> Thanks for the info regionnaire. I will be going back, just not sure when. Possibly Friday. I walked a good ways yesterday. If you want to go next week let me know when your thinking. I work in bass lake so am pretty close!


Friday should be an excellent day for you to go looking. 

We'll be in touch about a search. I confirmed a little north of you in St. Joe County this past Monday.


----------



## River Birch Run

Regionnaire said:


> Hasn't been slow at all for me. Maybe I got there first.
> 
> I haven't tallied my findings, but I've got to be over 600 in the area. Blacks have just ended...all of them I found today were older.


Ok i'm in North Central OH. How on earth do I find blacks. I have all patch woods but lots of them all flat land. We have no live Ash, been dead 8 to 10 yrs. No poplar but a handful here and there. I have a lot of Oak and maple. I do have hickey mostly shag bark. I scout all yr know my woods well. What should I be looking for???? This yr I did go to my bosses black spot and try to look for area's that looked the same. But it is on the top of a ridge, I don't have ridges in my woods. His are between BIG oak and hickey. Help please.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> Decided to go out for a little bit after I saw that it rained. Man, was it cold and really hard to see today. I planned on doing a deep woods trek in a new area, but I started to get rained on pretty hard, and knew after my first two stops that the blacks were done. 64 again today...blacks, peckers and yellows, but no greys.
> 
> 4 for 4 in spots today. I confirmed a new forest for myself, which made the day SO worthwhile to me. I pass it all of the time and knew they had to be there, but never put in the work. I walked into the forest 50 feet. Off of the main path and the ninth tree, I found 6 week-old blacks and 1 new pecker...plain as day. Mr. Magoo would've seen these. Then, I walked straight to the SE corner, and chose a spot to walk off-path. about 100 feet in, I find 6 yellows (2 had sunburn). 4 are in the one picture.
> 
> Spent a few more hours, but that was it...still made me giddy. My knees are killing me with these big swings in barometric pressure. I'm going to take tomorrow off and rest so I can put in a full 12 of harvesting on Friday.
> 
> View attachment 38528
> View attachment 38529
> View attachment 38530
> View attachment 38531
> View attachment 38533


Man you are killing it! I've yet to see a pic like the one with half frees and sponge in the same frame! Love it! On a par with Michigan and The Northwest! Good luck Friday!!


----------



## Regionnaire

River Birch Run said:


> Ok i'm in North Central OH. How on earth do I find blacks. I have all patch woods but lots of them all flat land. We have no live Ash, been dead 8 to 10 yrs. No poplar but a handful here and there. I have a lot of Oak and maple. I do have hickey mostly shag bark. I scout all yr know my woods well. What should I be looking for???? This yr I did go to my bosses black spot and try to look for area's that looked the same. But it is on the top of a ridge, I don't have ridges in my woods. His are between BIG oak and hickey. Help please.


Most of my blacks have been in pretty flat areas this year. Only a small number have been up top...maybe because it was colder. You're probably in the same boat as us with the blacks winding down, but there's got to be some out there. A sizeable majority of my early finds come from living Ash trees, sometimes ones that are under some stress. For blacks, I always start on the south side of a forest where I see a sizable amount of morning or late afternoon sun.

I would also suggest looking for blacks where you know other Morels grow first. Once you figure out those forests, then branch out. If you know that your boss's forest has blacks, they are probably growing elsewhere in the same forest


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> Man you are killing it! I've yet to see a pic like the one with half frees and sponge in the same frame! Love it! On a par with Michigan and The Northwest! Good luck Friday!!


Thanks  It's been fun...I'm having a great time!

I know the whole area pretty well. There are so many places that I want to look, but haven't even touched around here in years despite knowing they are there. I like to think I'm pretty good, but luck always plays a factor. Even I sometimes miss the easy ones.


----------



## minix69

Hi all it's been a while since














i was on here but I had a great first day hope the pictures show 303 over 8 lbs! Starke county Indiana!


----------



## Regionnaire

minix69 said:


> Hi all it's been a while since i was on here but I had a great first day hope the pictures show 303 over 8 lbs! Starke county Indiana!


Nice pull! Looks like I don't have to worry too much about waiting to head south. 

Never hit that county, but the drier marsh/wetland/riverbed areas had me curious this year.


----------



## mmh

redfred said:


> hey @guff76 , so I go out today and get right to the spot i want to check and the first thing I find is a golf ball .... I thought you might like to know I estimate it traveled about 493 miles land about 60' short of the green and 75' from the pin and right in the middle of morel alley....nice shot.... I think it help me today I found about 50 ... Thanks..


Redfred, that's some damn funny stuff. Gave me some grins and giggles.


----------



## mmh

@Guff, what do you charge for lessons? If the wedge with a sharp lower edge takes off I want some of that money you will be making.


----------



## jfabian9888

As a new user, it is not allowing me to message people directly. Was wondering if there is anything specifc I have to on here in order to enable that feature? Thank you


----------



## jfabian9888

jfabian9888 said:


> As a new user, it is not allowing me to message people directly. Was wondering if there is anything specifc I have to on here in order to enable that feature? Thank you


Okay, so immediately after creating this post it let me send a message. I think I just had to be active on the account so I wasn't filtered out as a bot.


----------



## Kokomorel

jfabian9888 said:


> Okay, so immediately after creating this post it let me send a message. I think I just had to be active on the account so I wasn't filtered out as a bot.


Yes you have to post before it lets you Welcome too the trend


----------



## McHoop

jim_t57 said:


> Nice!! That gives me hope for Friday. Private or public land if I may ask/


Private. Walked across my front yard and into the eighty acre woods.....


----------



## jim_t57

Thanks McHoop! I have to hunt public. Plenty of that in Owen. Just lots of turkey and morel hunters where I go. Should be a big flush happening now. good luck!


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> @Guff, what do you charge for lessons? If the wedge with a sharp lower edge takes off I want some of that money you will be making.


Lol I'll have to think about that one, it will be a new adventure for myself. Think first gotta see how many could do at a time n for how long..but does sound exciting, I should consult my mentor about all this...


----------



## guff76

@Inthewild, have you been seeing this? I guess I have been promoting the ol golf club to much n getting the reputation of the club master lol. Any thoughts or concerns?


----------



## guff76

@Inthewild, have you been seeing this? I guess I have been promoting the ol golf club to much n getting the reputation of the club master lol. Any thoughts or concerns?


----------



## Mtmike79

Rain helped checked one spot after work 1 Bigfoot wells county


----------



## Kbart

Mtmike79 said:


> View attachment 38586
> View attachment 38587
> 
> Rain helped checked one spot after work 1 Bigfoot wells county


That is a tiny water bottle


----------



## jim_t57

It was another fun day in the woods with my nephew. He's got the eye! 3 3/4 lb in 4 hrs this afternoon. Love the tight knit webbing on those fresh greys. Owen county. They are really getting buggy. Nothing a salt water bath won't cure. Should be a stellar Friday when the sun comes out full. Good luck out there.


----------



## Regionnaire

I gotta disease...and the only cure is more mor-el. The sun came out, so I took a detour from going to the grocery store and looked for about 90 minutes. Another 32 nice blacks and 2 peckers. I guess the ground still needs some heat.


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> It was another fun day in the woods with my nephew. He's got the eye! 3 3/4 lb in 4 hrs this afternoon. Love the tight knit webbing on those fresh greys. Owen county. They are really getting buggy. Nothing a salt water bath won't cure. Should be a stellar Friday when the sun comes out full. Good luck out there.


Nice to see them still coming up strong down south


----------



## guff76

Regionnaire said:


> I gotta disease...and the only cure is more mor-el. The sun came out, so I took a detour from going to the grocery store and looked for about 90 minutes. Another 32 nice blacks and 2 peckers. I guess the ground still needs some heat.
> 
> View attachment 38656
> View attachment 38657


The grocery store is the outdoors. 
Nice find


----------



## Regionnaire

guff76 said:


> The grocery store is the outdoors.
> Nice find


Yep. Grab myself a side dish or topping for pretty much every dinner over a 4-week period


----------



## sTEPHEN

I made it out tonight in Marshall county. Found about 40, half being pecker heads. The rain helped a lot. Hoping to make it a few hours tomorrow! Good luck all


----------



## Regionnaire

sTEPHEN said:


> I made it out tonight in Marshall county. Found about 40, half being pecker heads. The rain helped a lot. Hoping to make it a few hours tomorrow! Good luck all


Glad you has some luck!


----------



## Inthewild

guff76 said:


> @Inthewild, have you been seeing this? I guess I have been promoting the ol golf club to much n getting the reputation of the club master lol. Any thoughts or concerns?


Ahh... don't blame me you nut case. Morel nut that is.


----------



## mmh

Regionnaire said:


> I gotta disease...and the only cure is more mor-el. The sun came out, so I took a detour from going to the grocery store and looked for about 90 minutes. Another 32 nice blacks and 2 peckers. I guess the ground still needs some heat.
> 
> View attachment 38656
> View attachment 38657


Yeah, that trip to the grocery or that tall grass in the lawn just don't seem to be that important this time of year. Shroom on and don't feel guilty its a short season.


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> Ahh... don't blame me you nut case. Morel nut that is.


Have been called a nut case(morel nut) before, so must be so very true🤣


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> Yeah, that trip to the grocery or that tall grass in the lawn just don't seem to be that important this time of year. Shroom on and don't feel guilty its a short season.


So true, just not right so short of season. Think workplaces should give at least a mandatory 2 weeks off paid during shroomin season, so that way can get out there everyday n not be stuck at some job.


----------



## mmh

Inthewild said:


> Ahh... don't blame me you nut case. Morel nut that is.


@Inthewild, Perfect response but remembering your past conversations with Guff I feel as an independent observer that you do deserve some responsibility for encouraging him. LOL


----------



## Inthewild

mmh said:


> @Inthewild, Perfect response but remembering your past conversations with Guff I feel as an independent observer that you do deserve some responsibility for encouraging him. LOL


Ok, ok, I'm guilty as charged. The world's gonna have alot more missing 7 irons in their golf bags. @guff76


----------



## jashroomer

So, took a few hours off, hit The woods this morning ,northern Brown County , found one little morel 10 minutes into the hunt and that was it and a few pheasant backs. Woods still looked good.


----------



## capn morel

Went out to two different spots in LaPorte Co yesterday. Found 5-6 blacks both times during relatively short walks. I'm going to be hitting it hard this weekend!


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> It was another fun day in the woods with my nephew. He's got the eye! 3 3/4 lb in 4 hrs this afternoon. Love the tight knit webbing on those fresh greys. Owen county. They are really getting buggy. Nothing a salt water bath won't cure. Should be a stellar Friday when the sun comes out full. Good luck out there.
> View attachment 38606
> View attachment 38607
> View attachment 38608
> View attachment 38609


JIM JIM JIM @jim_t57


----------



## wade

I have received a Solid Report of 30 found Tuesday near Evansville..Southern Indiana. 
So...add that to our Equation and Hope for the week ahead here in South-central Indiana


----------



## jim_t57

Found a dozen fair sized ones in a short hunt at Morgan Monroe this morning . Varying degrees of freshness. Still some to be found out there.


----------



## meredo

found no morels. grass is already too tall. but i found some pheasants backs? not sure how i am gonna eat it. 

is tomorrow too warm for morels? it might be my last try if the season is coming to an end


----------



## wade

Likewise @meredo and Everyone














Likewise @meredo and Everyone


----------



## deerslayer5656

Found 45 today Franklin county all around Elm tree


----------



## wade

deerslayer5656 said:


> Found 45 today Franklin county all around Elm tree
> View attachment 38709
> View attachment 38710
> View attachment 38711


Daa...Yum 👍🏻


----------



## shroomsearcher

mmh said:


> Yeah, that trip to the grocery or that tall grass in the lawn just don't seem to be that important this time of year. Shroom on and don't feel guilty its a short season.


I can appreciate that. but if I don't cut it, I just have to work all the harder. I'd rather save that energy for hunting. I'm 68 and don't have a lot of extra to spread around! Plus, I cut my place and the next door neighbor lady's since she is on disability, and her Son is a useless idiot! So, that's what I'll be doing tomorrow. I was going to try to sneak some of it in today. but the wind out of the NW brought lake effect rain on and off. I don't own a commercial mower, so I'm not going to try to cut grass in the rain.


----------



## Kokomorel

23 for the day half hour in the woods after work


----------



## Kokomorel

Same spot I hit 100+ Monday


----------



## Regionnaire

So I started off today at a state park...only to turn around and leave because there were hunters everywhere right after sunrise. I hate shadow competition, so I left. Wasted 2+ hours of morning light. Landed at my go-to along with 2 quick pit stops. Got my EGOT and picked up 315 despite people following me there as well. Mostly peckers ranging in size (had some pretty big ones), but also found a number of blacks and some greys/yellows.

I hurt pretty bad after that much walking. Don't know what tomorrow hold just yet.


----------



## mmh

Inthewild said:


> Ok, ok, I'm guilty as charged. The world's gonna have alot more missing 7 irons in their golf bags. @guff76


@Inthewild, I appreciate you fessing up. I feel that I must admit that I used to carry a putter in the woods.


----------



## mmh

shroomsearcher said:


> I can appreciate that. but if I don't cut it, I just have to work all the harder. I'd rather save that energy for hunting. I'm 68 and don't have a lot of extra to spread around! Plus, I cut my place and the next door neighbor lady's since she is on disability, and her Son is a useless idiot! So, that's what I'll be doing tomorrow. I was going to try to sneak some of it in today. but the wind out of the NW brought lake effect rain on and off. I don't own a commercial mower, so I'm not going to try to cut grass in the rain.


You are a good person doing the right thing for your neighbor.


----------



## guff76

I've been SKUNKED!! 
Was driving home other night n a skunk sprayed my car..has this happened to anybody else? If so how did ya get the smell off your vehicle? Any advice/help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Regionnaire

guff76 said:


> I've been SKUNKED!!
> Was driving home other night n a skunk sprayed my car..has this happened to anybody else? If so how did ya get the smell off your vehicle? Any advice/help would be much appreciated.


Distilled vinegar.works on just about everything


----------



## jim_t57

Freezer and dehydrater ready to go. G







et out there and find those mother loads!


----------



## jim_t57

My favorite way to preserve the bounty. Also my family's favorite at Thanks giving.Flash fry then freeze in layers. Vacuum bag em then enjoy by lightly frying them till your preferred doneness.







Lets not forget the end of the season crumbly ones. Taste just as well. Must be enjoyed after a long session of preserving.







Gotta go out of fresh mushrooms. Smiles


----------



## parrothead

Found 39 in Jennings Co. Thur. none super fresh. Went back Friday and ck back part of woods found 30, again none super fresh. Looked at a couple places I found Thur. nothing. I believe my woods is at the very, very tail end.


----------



## Regionnaire

Didn't go out today cuz of the knee and the crowds. Goona spend time with the dog, get a few things done, and fry a couple pounds. I hope everybody that did go out is having a good day. Better get 'em now cuz I'm a-comin'


----------



## MorelFanci

Hi all!!
Well, I just stumbled across this room. I have been posting my finds on some other forum. Not sure why b/c this is where I usually post. My dad (88 years ypung) and I have been hitting the woods hard this year. We are having a blast!




































Here are a few highlights thus far this season. 
The last picture is 4 - 1 gallon ice cream buckets that is just the last 2 days!   Oh, happy day!


----------



## wade

MorelFanci said:


> Hi all!!
> Well, I just stumbled across this room. I have been posting my finds on some other forum. Not sure why b/c this is where I usually post. My dad (88 years ypung) and I have been hitting the woods hard this year. We are having a blast!
> View attachment 38780
> View attachment 38782
> View attachment 38783
> View attachment 38784
> View attachment 38785
> 
> Here are a few highlights thus far this season.
> The last picture is 4 - 1 gallon ice cream buckets that is just the last 2 days!   Oh, happy day!


Glad you found your way back Here with Us @MorelFanci ... what end of the state do you hunt mostly


----------



## MorelFanci

wade said:


> Glad you found your way back Here with Us @MorelFanci ... what end of the state do you hunt mostly


Clinton and Carroll counties.


----------



## meredo

still no morels. but i found some tiny ones like this. think they called wood shelf? 
i haave been to the spots with landscape looks exactly like the pics posted here, however i never found any morels


----------



## wade

Deer Burger "med-rare" on Hawaiian bread with Miracle-whip, A1 sauce, baby Swiss cheese; and Morels from yesterday














and at 58 yrs old I hunted with my first pair of eye glasses yesterday..I can see things better.
But I did fall down one time, "no injuries"
❤Love the Hunt🤠


----------



## Mtmike79

43 today try again tomorrow


----------



## wade

Back to Work on "Treehugger" again..
Maybe I can get it back together in time to Hunt the U.P.


----------



## PORT

What its all about!


wade said:


> Deer Burger "med-rare" on Hawaiian bread with Miracle-whip, A1 sauce, baby Swiss cheese; and Morels from yesterday
> View attachment 38787
> View attachment 38788
> and at 58 yrs old I hunted with my first pair of eye glasses yesterday..I can see things better.
> But I did fall down one time, "no injuries"
> ❤Love the Hunt🤠


Good looking supper! Only thing I would add is Red Gold Sriracha Ketchup! Its a staple at our homestead!


----------



## PORT

Best friend and I found a few this evening. Hunting for the cause, not the applause!!


----------



## MorelFanci

wade said:


> Deer Burger "med-rare" on Hawaiian bread with Miracle-whip, A1 sauce, baby Swiss cheese; and Morels from yesterday
> View attachment 38787
> View attachment 38788
> and at 58 yrs old I hunted with my first pair of eye glasses yesterday..I can see things better.
> But I did fall down one time, "no injuries"
> ❤Love the Hunt🤠


Absolutely! We do whats we gots ta do!
Amen


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> Didn't go out today cuz of the knee and the crowds. Goona spend time with the dog, get a few things done, and fry a couple pounds. I hope everybody that did go out is having a good day. Better get 'em now cuz I'm a-comin'


You fry a couple pounds and you 'll have everybody in the county stopping by. Lol . Enjoy em!


wade said:


> Deer Burger "med-rare" on Hawaiian bread with Miracle-whip, A1 sauce, baby Swiss cheese; and Morels from yesterday
> View attachment 38787
> View attachment 38788
> and at 58 yrs old I hunted with my first pair of eye glasses yesterday..I can see things better.
> But I did fall down one time, "no injuries"
> ❤Love the Hunt🤠


I'm 65 and need to wear glasses but the first time I tried to go downstairs I couldn't figure out where the heck the first one was. Lol. I would need to have goggles made because I catch to many Shrooms out of the corner of my eye. Probably to expensive for my wallet. Hope it helps you though. Has to increase the detail. Go gettum!


----------



## jim_t57

Went to the wrong spot today.Putnam County. Backed out rather quickly. Only found a few tulips. Hard to see and in bad shape. I knew better because it's where I found the first of the year. Had to go though . The need to be there is real! It's been a rather good season. I could only imagine what it could have been had we had intermittent rains and sunshine. Hope the folks that travel find those conditions. Time for Iowa , Michigan , And Wisconsin to shine. Not to leave out northern Indiana.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Regionnaire said:


> So I started off today at a state park...only to turn around and leave because there were hunters everywhere right after sunrise. I hate shadow competition, so I left. Wasted 2+ hours of morning light. Landed at my go-to along with 2 quick pit stops. Got my EGOT and picked up 315 despite people following me there as well. Mostly peckers ranging in size (had some pretty big ones), but also found a number of blacks and some greys/yellows.
> 
> I hurt pretty bad after that much walking. Don't know what tomorrow hold just yet.
> View attachment 38752
> View attachment 38753
> 
> 
> View attachment 38754
> 
> 
> View attachment 38755


I think you should be glad all the other hunters chased you out of that first spot. Looks like you had an exceptional day! Congrats.



guff76 said:


> I've been SKUNKED!!
> Was driving home other night n a skunk sprayed my car..has this happened to anybody else? If so how did ya get the smell off your vehicle? Any advice/help would be much appreciated.


I've heard you can get polecat stink off a dog by washing it in tomato juice, but I don't think that would work for a car. I see someone else suggested distilled white vinegar. Throw some in the bucket and wash your car. Worth a shot.


----------



## gsbw

Some nice ones


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> You fry a couple pounds and you 'll have everybody in the county stopping by. Lol . Enjoy em!
> 
> I'm 65 and need to wear glasses but the first time I tried to go downstairs I couldn't figure out where the heck the first one was. Lol. I would need to have goggles made because I catch to many Shrooms out of the corner of my eye. Probably to expensive for my wallet. Hope it helps you though. Has to increase the detail. Go gettum!


I'm eating most of those myself....do almost every night they're around. I've got another 10 lbs in the fridge and gave a few pounds away to people that love them, but can't get out.

I feel so lucky to still have good vision. I catch so many out of the corner of my eye, and at a distance. Sometimes, I amaze myself...I wonder out loud, "How the Hell did I see that?" and just laugh.

I'm really wanting to hit Michigan when it's in full stride. Man, there's some great state land up there! I think I'm gonna try at least once.


----------



## jim_t57

gsbw said:


> Some nice ones
> View attachment 38839


That is front page news for sure!!! 5 Stars!!


----------



## Regionnaire

shroomsearcher said:


> I think you should be glad all the other hunters chased you out of that first spot. Looks like you had an exceptional day! Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard you can get polecat stink off a dog by washing it in tomato juice, but I don't think that would work for a car. I see someone else suggested distilled white vinegar. Throw some in the bucket and wash your car. Worth a shot.


Distilled vinegar works. dilute it in a bucket, and wash away. Might take a couple times, but it works.

Yes and no. I still had a good day, butI have a few deep spots at that park that produce some nice ones and not sure if I'll be making it back


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> I'm eating most of those myself....do almost every night they're around. I've got another 10 lbs in the fridge and gave a few pounds away to people that love them, but can't get out.
> 
> I feel so lucky to still have good vision. I catch so many out of the corner of my eye, and at a distance. Sometimes, I amaze myself...I wonder out loud, "How the Hell did I see that?" and just laugh.
> 
> I'm really wanting to hit Michigan when it's in full stride. Man, there's some great state land up there! I think I'm gonna try at least once.


I hear you! If I had my choice I would move to Yuma Mich. Richest woods I"ve ever roamed . Those days are gone for me. Found out about it to late in life. There you go for those seeking knowlege. Through the week there is is only light traffic in the woods as every where else I've ever hunted. Have not been in years so I don't know how the ash die off affected them. Totally different world up there but believe me you ll do good if not great. Good luck. Best year I ever had was when they had a tent worm infestation. You came out covered in tent worms. Turned everyone off. Luckily it rained and washed off the webs. I used my walking stick ahead in a circular pattern ahead of me and had a ball as big as a softball around it. Had to stop often to tear it off. Man was it worth it. Good luck if you go. Let us know.


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> I hear you! If I had my choice I would move to Yuma Mich. Richest woods I"ve ever roamed . Those days are gone for me. Found out about it to late in life. There you go for those seeking knowlege. Through the week there is is only light traffic in the woods as every where else I've ever hunted. Have not been in years so I don't know how the ash die off affected them. Totally different world up there but believe me you ll do good if not great. Good luck. Best year I ever had was when they had a tent worm infestation. You came out covered in tent worms. Turned everyone off. Luckily it rained and washed off the webs. I used my walking stick ahead in a circular pattern ahead of me and had a ball as big as a softball around it. Had to stop often to tear it off. Man was it worth it. Good luck if you go. Let us know.


It does get harder every year, doesn't it? I went up last year and got skunked in a skunky year for Michigan. Only came across 2. I did find a lot of nice places to look (including local places and state-owned land). I tell ya...every single rest area I passed looked like it had some fertile grounds behind them. 

If I go, it's probably going to be Ottawa Co. cuz I found a few forests that look exactly like my go-to, and most rabid hunters focus on other parts of the state. I'm gonna keep Yuma in mind for sure, though. I bounced all around it last year, including Newaygo and Bass Lake, but didn't stop there. Even stopped in Boyne and found their magical forest too early. 

I like to have as many options as possible...thanks for the tip. I'm gonna have to try it out some time.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> It does get harder every year, doesn't it? I went up last year and got skunked in a skunky year for Michigan. Only came across 2. I did find a lot of nice places to look (including local places and state-owned land). I tell ya...every single rest area I passed looked like it had some fertile grounds behind them.
> 
> If I go, it's probably going to be Ottawa Co. cuz I found a few forests that look exactly like my go-to, and most rabid hunters focus on other parts of the state. I'm gonna keep Yuma in mind for sure, though. I bounced all around it last year, including Newaygo and Bass Lake, but didn't stop there. Even stopped in Boyne and found their magical forest too early.
> 
> I like to have as many options as possible...thanks for the tip. I'm gonna have to try it out some time.


If you can't till late I' ve heard but never been to Grayling . There is a fort there. A friend of mine had a nephew stationed there . They went into a neighboring woods and had morels with their breakfast every morning in early June. I have two old atlas's of Michigan. They are old but I would like to donate them to someone who would appreciate them. They show State and National forest boundaries by county. I imagine in this day and age it's on the web. Keep after them.


----------



## wade

Good Early Morning....it's Twilight Time 6:00am
@guff76 ..Will you be Hunting for Morels this Morning..
is Anyone Else Out there to excited to sleep ?


----------



## Kokomorel

First One of the morning beautiful sunrise


----------



## Kokomorel

Lucy is on the hunt


----------



## funamongus

13 short of 400 for the season, went nearly every day for a month, had a blast, now time to catch up on house work and mowing, BOOOOOO!


----------



## gsbw

jim_t57 said:


> That is front page news for sure!!! 5 Stars!!


A lot of fun
Probably my third largest of a long hunting career!


----------



## Mtmike79

1 tree this morning . 58 so far blacks and greys wells county


----------



## Regionnaire

Was visited by a beaver


----------



## Regionnaire

Walked for a couple hours. Most everything was older, with the exception of a grey a some yellows. Still finding blacks, a couple bigger than my palm.

Only 49 today, but that puts me over the 1000 mark for the season.


----------



## Regionnaire

Kokomorel said:


> Lucy is on the hunt
> View attachment 38857
> View attachment 38857
> View attachment 38858
> View attachment 38859
> View attachment 38857


Are you hitting the big forests, or the small/medium down there? I still haven't found much in the bigger ones


----------



## jslwalls




----------



## mmh

MorelFanci said:


> Hi all!!
> Well, I just stumbled across this room. I have been posting my finds on some other forum. Not sure why b/c this is where I usually post. My dad (88 years ypung) and I have been hitting the woods hard this year. We are having a blast!
> View attachment 38780
> View attachment 38782
> View attachment 38783
> View attachment 38784
> View attachment 38785
> 
> Here are a few highlights thus far this season.
> The last picture is 4 - 1 gallon ice cream buckets that is just the last 2 days!   Oh, happy day!


Enjoy the time in the woods with you father.


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> Deer Burger "med-rare" on Hawaiian bread with Miracle-whip, A1 sauce, baby Swiss cheese; and Morels from yesterday
> View attachment 38787
> View attachment 38788
> and at 58 yrs old I hunted with my first pair of eye glasses yesterday..I can see things better.
> But I did fall down one time, "no injuries"
> ❤Love the Hunt🤠


Glad to hear you will be able to spot the shrooms better and there was no injury. Shroom on my friend.


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> Back to Work on "Treehugger" again..
> Maybe I can get it back together in time to Hunt the U.P.
> View attachment 38795
> View attachment 38796


A narrow vehicle like the "Hugger" will suit you well in the U.P.


----------



## mmh

jslwalls said:


> View attachment 38899


Nice pile.


----------



## noskydaddy

jim_t57 said:


> If you can't till late I' ve heard but never been to Grayling . There is a fort there. A friend of mine had a nephew stationed there . They went into a neighboring woods and had morels with their breakfast every morning in early June. I have two old atlas's of Michigan. They are old but I would like to donate them to someone who would appreciate them. They show State and National forest boundaries by county. I imagine in this day and age it's on the web. Keep after them.


Hi Buddy,

I would be interested in those maps, sir. Please get back to me.


----------



## Kokomorel

Regionnaire said:


> Are you hitting the big forests, or the small/medium down there? I still haven't found much in the bigger ones


Most of my big fines been in small woods higher elevations 50 Acres or smaller


----------



## jim_t57

noskydaddy said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> I would be interested in those maps, sir. Please get back to me.


I messaged you about the atlas's.


----------



## Jtr

Last visit to the early spots... Got another 5lbs, that puts the count at 13lbs for early season... Getting ready for the historical season, should be good... I like This Two season idea... 😉


----------



## Jtr

View attachment 38907
View attachment 38908
View attachment 38909
View attachment 38910
View attachment 38911
View attachment 38912


----------



## Regionnaire

Kokomorel said:


> Most of my big fines been in small woods higher elevations 50 Acres or smaller


Thought so. Mine have mostly been 50-100 acres too. Up here, I've been having more luck with the early ones down low and in sunny spots, out of the wind. Normally, it's up high so I'm hoping those catch up.


----------



## Regionnaire

jim_t57 said:


> If you can't till late I' ve heard but never been to Grayling . There is a fort there. A friend of mine had a nephew stationed there . They went into a neighboring woods and had morels with their breakfast every morning in early June. I have two old atlas's of Michigan. They are old but I would like to donate them to someone who would appreciate them. They show State and National forest boundaries by county. I imagine in this day and age it's on the web. Keep after them.


Yeah, I'd be interested in those maps, too. If I don't make it that far north this year, I will be next.


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> Yeah, I'd be interested in those maps, too. If I don't make it that far north this year, I will be next.


Count me in please, I’m right on the border with MI...


----------



## noskydaddy

jim_t57 said:


> I messaged you about the atlas's.


Thanks, I replied with my address and payment arrangements.


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> Thanks, I replied with my address and payment arrangements.


I'm sure you'll get some use out of it. I might be hitting you up on the Michigan thread if I head up that way.


----------



## jim_t57

Sorry guys the maps went fast. I wish I had one for all of you. I got them at the Sportsmans guide years ago. They had many states to chose from. It's called Delorme Michigan atlas and gazeteer. Very useful.


----------



## Jtr

jim_t57 said:


> Sorry guys the maps went fast. I wish I had one for all of you. I got them at the Sportsmans guide years ago. They had many states to chose from. It's called Delorme Michigan atlas and gazeteer. Very useful.


It’s the thought that counts... I’m a land surveyor in La Porte county, I have access to tons of property info for Illinois, Indiana, and Michigan... I’ve been working on putting together a pdf map of our region... I can’t promise I’ll have it done this year... but my goal is early next year... I’ve always had luck contacting realtors about large parcels for sale and asking if I can have access to walk and check out the property... 8 times out of 10 they give me permission... hope everyone is having a great Hunt!!!


----------



## jim_t57

Jtr said:


> It’s the thought that counts... I’m a land surveyor in La Porte county, I have access to tons of property info for Illinois, Indiana, and Michigan... I’ve been working on putting together a pdf map of our region... I can’t promise I’ll have it done this year... but my goal is early next year... I’ve always had luck contacting realtors about large parcels for sale and asking if I can have access to walk and check out the property... 8 times out of 10 they give me permission... hope everyone is having a great Hunt!!!


That is a good tidbit of info for everyone on this site. Thanks for the info!


----------



## sTEPHEN

Had a great Sunday in Marshall county. Hit a few places today and ended up with a bunch of shrooms. I think our total was 1306 for the day mostly private land this weekend. Still in shock looking at the pics. I found more today that I do all year usually. Unreal!


----------



## Coolbob

Found one today in Marion County. Tough hunting here...


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> It’s the thought that counts... I’m a land surveyor in La Porte county, I have access to tons of property info for Illinois, Indiana, and Michigan... I’ve been working on putting together a pdf map of our region... I can’t promise I’ll have it done this year... but my goal is early next year... I’ve always had luck contacting realtors about large parcels for sale and asking if I can have access to walk and check out the property... 8 times out of 10 they give me permission... hope everyone is having a great Hunt!!!


Lucky you! I'd love to have that kind of access to La Porte.


----------



## Regionnaire

sTEPHEN said:


> Had a great Sunday in Marshall county. Hit a few places today and ended up with a bunch of shrooms. I think our total was 1306 for the day mostly private land this weekend. Still in shock looking at the pics. I found more today that I do all year usually. Unreal!
> View attachment 38932
> View attachment 38931


Now that's a fun day!


----------



## wade

Dehydrated Morels, Re-hydrated in Artesian Spring Water that we fetch weekly bout 4 miles from Our Home, toasted English Muffin, Mayoanse, Tennessee Pride "hot" Sausage















My Breakfast


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Dehydrated Morels, Re-hydrated in Artesian Spring Water that we fetch weekly bout 4 miles from Our Home, toasted English Muffin, Mayoanse, Tennessee Pride "hot" Sausage
> View attachment 38942
> View attachment 38943
> 
> My Breakfast


A breakfast of champions right there!


----------



## wade

Dehydrated Morels, Re-hydrated in Right out of the Hillside spring water, Toasted Hawaiian bread, Mayoanse, Swiss Cheese, Deer Burger "med-rare", Chanterelles-canned in white wine..






















Man this a lot of Good Eat'n


----------



## jim_t57

I said I was done but I couldn't stand it. Dogwoods still in bloom so I went. Walked not very far and found 3 decent under poplar . Walked and walked some more nothing. Went into a bottom and found 5 fresh under a sycamore. Thought ....Yes!! Then walked a lot more Nothing. Long trek back to the truck Saw a slipped elm and a sycamore right next to the parking spot. Fresh yellow. Then found 10 or so more pretty old and sun and windburned. Salvageable but just knowing I made the wrong decision Saturday hurts a little. But didn't get skunked gotta love that! Only showing the fresh ones.





























Owen Co. May have to go again. But we 'll see how the hammies feel in the morning.


----------



## MorelFanci

Well after seeing the pictures of huge piles and other hunters finds, I'm almost (not really) embarrassed to post my and dad's catch of the day. We were out only an hour to an hour and half but we found some pretty ones. Almost felt like Christmas!


----------



## shroomsearcher

jim_t57 said:


> Sorry guys the maps went fast. I wish I had one for all of you. I got them at the Sportsmans guide years ago. They had many states to chose from. It's called Delorme Michigan atlas and gazeteer. Very useful.


DeLorme Atlases and Gazetteers are still available. I have several that I have had for years. Garmin now owns them, but they have not changed their operations. Just Google them.


----------



## wade

MorelFanci said:


> Well after seeing the pictures of huge piles and other hunters finds, I'm almost (not really) embarrassed to post my and dad's catch of the day. We were out only an hour to an hour and half but we found some pretty ones. Almost felt like Christmas!
> View attachment 38969
> View attachment 38970
> View attachment 38971


Yes those are Very Nice, @MorelFanci and so Good that You get to Hunt with your Dad


----------



## MorelFanci

wade said:


> Yes those are Very Nice, @MorelFanci and so Good that You get to Hunt with your Dad


Thanks Wade. I'm blessed! I've always been a "daddys girl" and am still one at almost 65 years young! He went out to the mailbox this evening and found 2 more (after I had taken pics today)... and boasted he beat me in today's count!  I told him that they didn't count b/c I already posted our pictures! Hehe!


----------



## wade

Howdy Everyone... Wade here...
I have so very much been Enjoying All of Us sharing Our "Love of the Hunt" on here with Each Another ...
And it's Not over, as for Myself, Robinbluebird and Chewy & I
Will be going out again this week, looking for some Hidders..that have been overlooked, but have now Grown bigger and should be Easily spotted.. also we will check some deep Northern slopes..
hopefully finding the last of some fresh Pops.
Down South along either side of the Ohio River,
We should now begin seeing Reports of Chicken of the Woods and Chanterelles being found..
Also up Northern ways the Fun Morel Finds are still Popp'n..
I'm afraid of Bears but, I'm still intending to Hunt the U.P. this time before Morels are Ended..
Thank You, Everyone for all the Beautiful Pictures, Stories and information..
Let's keep trying to find all the Morels we can.
And then keep in the woods for...
Summer and Fall Fungi
"Love the Hunt"
from Wade ...


----------



## Kokomorel

Got this as a gift very good stuff


----------



## sb

Jtr said:


> View attachment 38907
> View attachment 38908
> View attachment 38909
> View attachment 38910
> View attachment 38911
> View attachment 38912
> View attachment 38913
> Last visit to the early spots... Got another 5lbs, that puts the count at 13lbs for early season... Getting ready for the historical season, should be good... I like This Two season idea... 😉


Jtr - I loved the pic of the Morels in the bowl. 
great shot.


----------



## Jtr

sb said:


> Jtr - I loved the pic of the Morels in the bowl.
> great shot.


Thanks...


----------



## Glenn

jim_t57 said:


> Sorry guys the maps went fast. I wish I had one for all of you. I got them at the Sportsmans guide years ago. They had many states to chose from. It's called Delorme Michigan atlas and gazeteer. Very useful.


Hi I'm Glenn from northern Michigan. You can still get updated versions of the Delorme gazeteer at many convenience stores. I use them too. I did like some of the older versions better but the newer are much better than nothing to find good solid public land.


----------



## Glenn

By the way. You guys sure killed them in Indiana this year, very impressive! I think that may mean a great season up here too. Its already off to a good start with the black morels. They are getting close to peak in Northern Michigan. I am predicting that the week of the 15th will be start of grey morel season and that the following weekend will be peak. We are about 2-3 weeks early this year. The past three years peak for the esculentes were in June. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## jim_t57

Thanks Glenn! I wish I would have had that kind of info when I was going North. I always made my annual trip The week between Mothers day and Memorial day. Very busy in the woods on the holiday weeks. Never forget the year my buddy and I drove straight up after work and slept in the truck for a few hours at a rest area near Three rivers . Woke up to see no leaves on the trees. We were in shock. But we did find enough to not get skunked. We learned a lot from that. experience.


----------



## guff76

Finally got my hand jewelry


----------



## guff76

The ol 3 iron strikes again


----------



## wade

guff76 said:


> The ol 3 iron strikes again
> View attachment 39090


The GUFF club Hunter


----------



## bjcol

They're finally getting big enough for even me to find...lol. Tippecanoe. This one weighed 1/4-pound by itself.


----------



## jslwalls

Two separate hunts today. I think I’m done. I really enjoyed all of your posts. I know I wasn’t very talkative this year. I had a lot going on, divorce and my father passing away, but I was cheering all of you on. Good luck Northern Indiana and whoever makes the trip to Michigan or Wisconsin. Until next year cheers!


----------



## wade

MorelFanci said:


> Thanks Wade. I'm blessed! I've always been a "daddys girl" and am still one at almost 65 years young! He went out to the mailbox this evening and found 2 more (after I had taken pics today)... and boasted he beat me in today's count!  I told him that they didn't count b/c I already posted our pictures! Hehe!


You are 65 years Old and You and your Dad still .. Loving the Hunt Together, that is such a Good Life..Thank You for Sharing it With Us
@MorelFanci


----------



## jim_t57

jslwalls said:


> Two separate hunts today. I think I’m done. I really enjoyed all of your posts. I know I wasn’t very talkative this year. I had a lot going on, divorce and my father passing away, but I was cheering all of you on. Good luck Northern Indiana and whoever makes the trip to Michigan or Wisconsin. Until next year cheers!
> View attachment 39109
> View attachment 39110


Thank you for that heartfelt message! I'm sure all here can sympathize with that. Looks like your Father was smiling down on you today. Divorce sucks but my cousin set me straight. I was offended at the time . She said that's why God gave us broad shoulders. Took a while to process that. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## guff76

jslwalls said:


> Two separate hunts today. I think I’m done. I really enjoyed all of your posts. I know I wasn’t very talkative this year. I had a lot going on, divorce and my father passing away, but I was cheering all of you on. Good luck Northern Indiana and whoever makes the trip to Michigan or Wisconsin. Until next year cheers!
> View attachment 39109
> View attachment 39110


That definitely alot to take on all at once, happened to myself like that also, but you'll pull through it. Just remember your shroomin family is here for ya!


----------



## guff76

Not to bad of a haul today, nice n big ones


----------



## Regionnaire

Saw a bald eagle, but couldn't get a pic before it flew out of range...twas a wonderful sight. This is the first year I've seen them in the Region. My knee gave out early yesterday, so I might be down for a while...we'll see. Hope it's not for the season. Same thing happened the last three years, just as yellows start...go figure.

Found 96 before I had to leave. Yesterday's finds were a mix of old peckers, a few old yellows, and some fresh yellows...not in the places you'd expect thus far. Not sure what this weather will do to the rest of the season here. It looks like it's gonna be a slow roll-out and not a race to see who pops first. Very few peckers this year...I'm down at least 500-600 of those, and I know it's not because of other hunters. I've lost some trees harboring them, but I've never seen their numbers so low around here...usually, they're everywhere despite the weather.


----------



## Regionnaire

BTW, the vast majority of my finds up here have been tall, mature Ash trees...many looking moderately/very healthy. Ash usually harbor a slight majority for me, but this year it's been like 85-90%. It's almost like I don't have to look up anymore when I find a new patch. 

Just something that I found strange about this season, and thought I should point out. Anybody else notice this in NWI?


----------



## parrothead

You are very lucky to have any Ash. They were all killed here several years ago. Now there are widow makers everywhere. I find the biggest part of mine around Poplar Trees.


----------



## jashroomer

jslwalls said:


> Two separate hunts today. I think I’m done. I really enjoyed all of your posts. I know I wasn’t very talkative this year. I had a lot going on, divorce and my father passing away, but I was cheering all of you on. Good luck Northern Indiana and whoever makes the trip to Michigan or Wisconsin. Until next year cheers!
> View attachment 39109
> View attachment 39110


Hang in there brother, time in the woods always helps us. 
Nice finds, for the last hunt of morel season.


----------



## jim_t57

Well I'm headed out one last time to Owen co. If you don't hear back I got skunked for morels. But I can't lose on such a glorious picture perfect day!


----------



## sTEPHEN

I have noticed the same thing about ash trees. Have found most In ash trees with some elm and a few sycamores scattered in.


----------



## cwlake

Regionnaire said:


> BTW, the vast majority of my finds up here have been tall, mature Ash trees...many looking moderately/very healthy. Ash usually harbor a slight majority for me, but this year it's been like 85-90%. It's almost like I don't have to look up anymore when I find a new patch.
> 
> Just something that I found strange about this season, and thought I should point out. Anybody else notice this in NWI?


Funny that you should say that. I've seen the opposite hear in the NE part of the state. I use to find many large yellows around the mature ash but the last couple years have shut off.


----------



## jim_t57

I can't describe how beautiful a day it is in the woods today! Hard to say goodbye till next year. Found 4 hiders as Wade called them. And 1 I missed last hunt. It was too far gone so I hung it on a limb to spread it's spores on the wind. Found a couple nice Dryad saddles and there appears to be a bumper crop of honey mushrooms if I'm correct?? I may get out to gather some Chants this summer if we get a nice thunderstorm that cools the woods at that time. Usually get a big load in about an hour around white oak tree's. If anyone knows any chefs that like to buy them please let me know. Everyone stay safe and have success at all your endeavors.


----------



## noskydaddy

jim_t57 said:


> Well I'm headed out one last time to Owen co. If you don't hear back I got skunked for morels. But I can't lose on such a glorious picture perfect day!


*Got my NEW old map buddy! That was quick. *
*Thanks again. Much **appreciated** sir!*


----------



## Kokomorel

Found a few left a lot more than I pick they’re getting rotten about time to move north found in Miami Co


----------



## wade

@Robinbluebird is get'n these "Deer-chops, Ear-corn, and Morels" ... Ready for supper


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> @Robinbluebird is get'n these "Deer-chops, Ear-corn, and Morels" ... Ready for supper
> View attachment 39162


Looks like an awesome meal last nights quick meal


----------



## PORT

Looking forward to chant season! During the last morel hunt I stumbled across these below:






























when it comes to mushrooms that aren't chants, lions, chick or morels I'm lost. Need help!


----------



## MorelFanci

Hi All!
Well I went yesterday by myself. I found a few "hiders" (as Wade says). I hate to say this but I think my season is done. ; (
I've struggled this year with a 'healing' ankle. (I had surgery on my posterior tibial tendon mid-December.) I had to wrap my ankle with an ace bandage, wear a brace, move very slowly through the woods, no mountain goating the ravines, and my ankle was extremely painful each night! (My ankle thanked me for calling the season done.) 
In spite of my handicap, dad and I did very well. All total we found 8 gallons of schrooms! We've been eating them almost every night since the end of April! 
Here's my yesterday's catch of the day:








I think the season here in Carroll and Clinton is concluding. I crumbled several old mushrooms yesterday. .. 
It's sad but, it is what it is... 
over until next April or May!
Happy hunting and finding yall!
Fanci


----------



## shroomsearcher

Kokomorel said:


> Got this as a gift very good stuff
> View attachment 39054


Looks interesting! I do wonder why they have a duckbill platypus on their label?!


----------



## jim_t57

Kokomorel said:


> Looks like an awesome meal last nights quick meal
> View attachment 39164
> View attachment 39165





wade said:


> @Robinbluebird is get'n these "Deer-chops, Ear-corn, and Morels" ... Ready for supper
> View attachment 39162


You guys know how to live!! Enjoy.


----------



## jim_t57

Kokomorel said:


> Looks like an awesome meal last nights quick meal
> View attachment 39164
> View attachment 39165


Man oh man. Had to be delish!!


----------



## jim_t57

noskydaddy said:


> *Got my NEW old map buddy! That was quick. *
> *Thanks again. Much **appreciated** sir!*


You are welcome! Enjoy it. A few picks from back in the day in there , That was Michigan with the snow on the shrooms. There was a hunter on this site named nealdaref . Pretty sure it was Neil Reed of IU and Bobby Knight fame. He found shrooms by the garbage bags. If the history goes back that far on this site check him out . Take care Nosk.


----------



## wade

MorelFanci said:


> Hi All!
> Well I went yesterday by myself. I found a few "hiders" (as Wade says). I hate to say this but I think my season is done. ; (
> I've struggled this year with a 'healing' ankle. (I had surgery on my posterior tibial tendon mid-December.) I had to wrap my ankle with an ace bandage, wear a brace, move very slowly through the woods, no mountain goating the ravines, and my ankle was extremely painful each night! (My ankle thanked me for calling the season done.)
> In spite of my handicap, dad and I did very well. All total we found 8 gallons of schrooms! We've been eating them almost every night since the end of April!
> Here's my yesterday's catch of the day:
> View attachment 39166
> 
> I think the season here in Carroll and Clinton is concluding. I crumbled several old mushrooms yesterday. ..
> It's sad but, it is what it is...
> over until next April or May!
> Happy hunting and finding yall!
> Fanci


Well Everyone..
Not that it's a contest to any of us,
Still: I say that @MorelFanci sounds to be making the Grade, When it comes to a True
" Loving the Hunt "
I similarly began Back in February to Rehab towards a Healthy Ability to Walk the Miles.
I Bet We can All Relate.. that the Love of Our Amazing Mystery and Hunt.. Gives us Stength to Keep Going and Hope and drive Looking Forward to the Next Year's Season.
❤🍄🍄🔮🌌🦋🌻❤👍🏻


----------



## wade

Supper is Ready


----------



## noskydaddy

jim_t57 said:


> You are welcome! Enjoy it. A few picks from back in the day in there , That was Michigan with the snow on the shrooms. There was a hunter on this site named nealdaref . Pretty sure it was Neil Reed of IU and Bobby Knight fame. He found shrooms by the garbage bags. If the history goes back that far on this site check him out . Take care Nosk.


*I noticed a few little secrets in there! 
I love stuff like that. Thanks for sharing buddy.
Best to you.*


----------



## MorelFanci

Hi all!
I took a picture a couple of days ago. What is this? Is it edible?


----------



## bjcol

MorelFanci said:


> Hi all!
> I took a picture a couple of days ago. What is this? Is it edible?


Edible. Go to youtube and search "pheasant back mushroom". Also known as Dryad's Saddle. You can learn all about them on youtube. How to harvest, cook, and so on. They can get really tough towards the middle. You want them super fresh and bendable, or just eat the outside edge of it.


----------



## mmh

Glenn said:


> Hi I'm Glenn from northern Michigan. You can still get updated versions of the Delorme gazeteer at many convenience stores. I use them too. I did like some of the older versions better but the newer are much better than nothing to find good solid public land.


I bought a new Michigan Delorme because my old one was getting pretty beaten up, I was dissapointed with it. I also have one from Universal Map which is decent and I was given a National Geographic gazeteer but it does not show elevation.


----------



## mmh

guff76 said:


> The ol 3 iron strikes again
> View attachment 39090


----------



## mmh

guff76 said:


> The ol 3 iron strikes again
> View attachment 39090


Do not EVER lose that club.


----------



## mmh

jslwalls said:


> Two separate hunts today. I think I’m done. I really enjoyed all of your posts. I know I wasn’t very talkative this year. I had a lot going on, divorce and my father passing away, but I was cheering all of you on. Good luck Northern Indiana and whoever makes the trip to Michigan or Wisconsin. Until next year cheers!
> View attachment 39109
> View attachment 39110


Thanks for being part of our community.


----------



## mmh

MorelFanci said:


> Hi all!
> I took a picture a couple of days ago. What is this? Is it edible?
> View attachment 39200


I have found them but never harvested. It is my understanding that you should cut them off of the tree but leave the base of it on the tree.


----------



## mmh

MorelFanci said:


> Hi All!
> Well I went yesterday by myself. I found a few "hiders" (as Wade says). I hate to say this but I think my season is done. ; (
> I've struggled this year with a 'healing' ankle. (I had surgery on my posterior tibial tendon mid-December.) I had to wrap my ankle with an ace bandage, wear a brace, move very slowly through the woods, no mountain goating the ravines, and my ankle was extremely painful each night! (My ankle thanked me for calling the season done.)
> In spite of my handicap, dad and I did very well. All total we found 8 gallons of schrooms! We've been eating them almost every night since the end of April!
> Here's my yesterday's catch of the day:
> View attachment 39166
> 
> I think the season here in Carroll and Clinton is concluding. I crumbled several old mushrooms yesterday. ..
> It's sad but, it is what it is...
> over until next April or May!
> Happy hunting and finding yall!
> Fanci


Even with injuries you went on, very admirable.


----------



## Glenn

mmh said:


> I bought a new Michigan Delorme because my old one was getting pretty beaten up, I was dissapointed with it. I also have one from Universal Map which is decent and I was given a National Geographic gazeteer but it does not show elevation.


Hi MMH,

Yeah I liked the old ones better but needed to move on to newer versions because they were getting beaten up as well. I've never had one that showed elevation. Elevation sure is important in
Northern Michigan.

Glenn


----------



## capn morel

Pretty frustrating here in NW IN. So far, I've only found 13-14 total and all blacks. Blacks?! We're finally getting some rain today with daily high temps in the high 50s to low 60s. Going out after work today in LaPorte Co.


----------



## Jtr

Another 4lbs... It looks like what’s up is all we are getting in NWI... So hit it hard before they spoil... Happy hunting everyone...


----------



## Jtr

capn morel said:


> Pretty frustrating here in NW IN. So far, I've only found 13-14 total and all blacks. Blacks?! We're finally getting some rain today with daily high temps in the high 50s to low 60s. Going out after work today in LaPorte Co.


I can’t complain about blacks(best flavor in my opinion)... Got these yesterday, I think being close to Lake Michigan made for a mediocre season( 2019 was a beauty)... I found my best hauls away from the lake this year...







A little over three pounds...


----------



## jim_t57

Jtr said:


> View attachment 39246
> View attachment 39247
> View attachment 39248
> View attachment 39249
> View attachment 39250
> View attachment 39251
> View attachment 39252
> Another 4lbs... It looks like what’s up is all we are getting in NWI... So hit it hard before they spoil... Happy hunting everyone...


Nice! dang I miss it already.


----------



## Jtr

jim_t57 said:


> Nice! dang I miss it already.


That’s the best part about the seasonality of them, makes you appreciate them... If they were up all year I doubt this forum would exist...😉


----------



## Tool fan

wade said:


> Supper is Ready
> View attachment 39172


Now I’m hungry 👍


----------



## Regionnaire

Glenn said:


> Hi MMH,
> 
> Yeah I liked the old ones better but needed to move on to newer versions because they were getting beaten up as well. I've never had one that showed elevation. Elevation sure is important in
> Northern Michigan.
> 
> Glenn


You can make your own elevation map on Google Maps. I forgot how, but it can be done. Naturalatlas.com has elevations too.


----------



## Regionnaire

I took some pain meds and walked for a couple hours in 2 easy spots. Got the EGOT again, but small numbers of each in the early morning. 48 today. Best are in the pics.
Blacks are still around, believe it or not. Will probably take tomorrow off.

One yellow was growing sideways out of a hill. You could tell it would've been huge had I left it...too visible, though.


----------



## mmh

Glenn said:


> Hi MMH,
> 
> Yeah I liked the old ones better but needed to move on to newer versions because they were getting beaten up as well. I've never had one that showed elevation. Elevation sure is important in
> Northern Michigan.
> 
> Glenn


My father always liked to hunt elevation and it was my job to scout out new territory using my old Delorme. It was the most detailed that I ever had, its probably 15 plus years old.


----------



## mmh

Jtr said:


> I can’t complain about blacks(best flavor in my opinion)... Got these yesterday, I think being close to Lake Michigan made for a mediocre season( 2019 was a beauty)... I found my best hauls away from the lake this year...
> View attachment 39253
> A little over three pounds...


I also prefer the flavor of the black, a bit stronger and maybe a bit nuttier.


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> I also prefer the flavor of the black, a bit stronger and maybe a bit nuttier.


AND mmh LIKES HOME SPUN TABACO
🍂🍂🍂🍂🍂🍂👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻
@mmh


----------



## Regionnaire

capn morel said:


> Pretty frustrating here in NW IN. So far, I've only found 13-14 total and all blacks. Blacks?! We're finally getting some rain today with daily high temps in the high 50s to low 60s. Going out after work today in LaPorte Co.


I've was still finding blacks yesterday as well...they saved my season. The cold has definitely had an impact in NWI, and it changed my strategy early on. As I mentioned before, it killed off the millions of peckers that we normally see, and I can't find squat around elms or bodies of water. I've been finding them in lower sunny spots and in the sides of south-facing slopes, out of the wind. The hilltops have not been producing like they normally would.

I had a few new yellow/greys yesterday, but they aren't coming up in numbers anywhere. I've been out most every day and La Porte County is the same as Porter and Lake. Thought I'd find more there, but didn't. The yellows/greys made it to Starke, then quit after the warm weather receded. 

I'd go south to Jasper or Pulaski if my knees felt better, but they are usually in the same boat as us. Does anybody have an update for those counties?

Have you tried going the other way? There's some great places just over the Illinois border, and they don't get the lake effect like we do. I scouted all of the closest places a few weeks ago, and really wanted to make it back.


----------



## wade

Good Morning..Everyone 👍🏻🍄
Me and Chewy are Headed for "Big Beaver 🦫"
We will Hunt till almost Dark Gathering at the very Least.. a lot of Information..Hopefully some hidders that should have turned into Gaints / Bigfoots by Now.. I've Never Hunted ..
" the Big Beaver " this late in the season so it's gonna be interesting.
I Will carry my pistol 🔫 today because there's a lot of Coyote 🐾🐺 as it is so very very secluded.. also a Mountain Lions 🦁 was spotted.
Additionally; Robinbluebird and Myself where face t face with a Timberwolf 🐺 for Four seconds, then it Vanished like a Spirit 🌌
I have No intentions to shot at or to Kill any Animals. 
Hit Yall Later along my way....


----------



## Regionnaire

mmh said:


> I also prefer the flavor of the black, a bit stronger and maybe a bit nuttier.


Seems to me even older blacks taste fresh, and I agree about the stronger flavor.


----------



## wade

Edible Fungi..We call Jewish Ears







very fresh


----------



## guff76

wade said:


> Edible Fungi..We call Jewish Ears
> View attachment 39290
> very fresh


I knew @Robinbluebird kept those, been seeing a lot more of those this year than normal, guess I should go ahead n harvest some


----------



## wade

So I Found a new Honey Hole with these ..
and Five more today in to bad a shape t bring home..
Now I'm trying to decide if I should Hunt my way thru deep dark Northwestern slopes and gullys..
or Southeastern and keep finding more or the same..???


----------



## Mtmike79

Few more nice ones wells county


----------



## wade

Found 20..
but 14 .. were to far gone,, i left or spread them back in the Ground...
These 6 in the picture... I brought home..
Chewy knew I was thinking bout staying out..
So he jumped around me talking to me..
To let me know he was ....
"Ready to lead us on to the car Now Please !!"
He is 84 yrs old,, I'm 58 yrs
So I listened to him and said OK..
He knew Exactly where the car was and for the Next 25 minutes...
Chewy lead me, waiting on me many times to catch up.. but lead us the easiest fastest way straight to it.. allowing me to Hunt some along the way.


----------



## Jtr

wade said:


> Edible Fungi..We call Jewish Ears
> View attachment 39290
> very fresh





wade said:


> Edible Fungi..We call Jewish Ears
> View attachment 39290
> very fresh


Wood Ear... Very Tasty!!!


----------



## Jtr

Still good... Another 2lbs today at work...







And a Secret World in a bottle...


----------



## wade

Jtr said:


> View attachment 39331
> View attachment 39332
> View attachment 39333
> Still good... Another 2lbs today at work...
> View attachment 39334
> And a Secret World in a bottle...


So Amazing and Precious is Our World 🌎


----------



## Jtr

wade said:


> So Amazing and Precious is Our World 🌎


Agreed 100% Wade...


----------



## Regionnaire

Frost warnings for the Region and beyond. Gonna be tonight, and possibly Sunday/Monday nights. I'm worried about new growth...last year is still fresh in my mind. Went out for less than 2 hours this afternoon and found a few newbies, but not many. I left 10-12 for a day or three to see if they grow. Still finding peckers and a couple blacks. The 3 biggest yellows had already blown their tops. I think it was a total of 31 picked today.


----------



## noskydaddy

PORT said:


> Looking forward to chant season! During the last morel hunt I stumbled across these below:
> when it comes to mushrooms that aren't chants, lions, chick or morels I'm lost. Need help!



*What kind of mushrooms would you need help on?
*
*In what kind of trees (or woods) do you do good for chants?*


----------



## noskydaddy

capn morel said:


> Pretty frustrating here in NW IN. So far, I've only found 13-14 total and all blacks. Blacks?! We're finally getting some rain today with daily high temps in the high 50s to low 60s. Going out after work today in LaPorte Co.


*Got 8 ice cold yellows in LaPorte Co today. Cool and not much going on.*


----------



## Jtr

noskydaddy said:


> *What kind of mushrooms would you need help on?*
> 
> *In what kind of trees (or woods) do you do good for chants?*





noskydaddy said:


> *What kind of mushrooms would you need help on?*
> 
> *In what kind of trees (or woods) do you do good for chants?*


I have good luck in the dunes of Indiana and all of the Michigan coast from st.joe to saugatuck lots of good spots up there... same hunting grounds as morels...


----------



## noskydaddy

mmh said:


> My father always liked to hunt elevation and it was my job to scout out new territory using my old Delorme. It was the most detailed that I ever had, its probably 15 plus years old.


*Yes, those maps are more useful than I thought.*


----------



## noskydaddy

Jtr said:


> I have good luck in the dunes of Indiana and all of the Michigan coast from st.joe to saugatuck lots of good spots up there... same hunting grounds as morels...


*Ok, are we hunting trees? Like Oaks or what? 
Just a little detail to help me narrow down. I thought I read White Oaks are good.*


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> Frost warnings for the Region and beyond. Gonna be tonight, and possibly Sunday/Monday nights. I'm worried about new growth...last year is still fresh in my mind. Went out for less than 2 hours this afternoon and found a few newbies, but not many. I left 10-12 for a day or three to see if they grow. Still finding peckers and a couple blacks. The 3 biggest yellows had already blown their tops. I think it was a total of 31 picked today.
> View attachment 39342
> View attachment 39343
> View attachment 39344
> View attachment 39345


I think unfortunately we are drawing near to the end of new growth here... a couple of unicorn(micro climate) spots might pop... but what’s up is all we are gonna see... time to start exploring north... gotta love road trips...👍


----------



## Jtr

noskydaddy said:


> *Ok, are we hunting trees? Like Oaks or what?
> Just a little detail to help me narrow down. I thought I read White Oaks are good.*


Maple, beech, poplar, and birch are also good... they need a lot of cover from the sun and tons more moisture than morels... otherwise they get worms real fast...


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> *Got 8 ice cold yellows in LaPorte Co today. Cool and not much going on.*


Been out around here nearly every day, and that's how it's been...every day. Little bit of growth here and there, but nothing substantial. Two of my forests seem to have completely shut down after pooping out a ton of blacks early on


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> I think unfortunately we are drawing near to the end of new growth here... a couple of unicorn(micro climate) spots might pop... but what’s up is all we are gonna see... time to start exploring north... gotta love road trips...👍


I might go out for a few hours tomorrow morning, but will probably take this cold spell off. I'll pick things up mid/late week and see what I see. It's getting late in the season here, but there's still hope. One thing that could help is that it's been cold every night, and the morels just might wait things out a little longer...some forests haven't gotten to the tree lines yet.


----------



## sTEPHEN

I found some more today. 10 yellows on state land. A few were fresher. I’ll get pics tomorrow. Then the same wood we found A bunch in last weekend, we probably pulled 50-60 out of tonight. Marshall county. A lot of pin oaks, with some poplar and sycamores around. As well as a few elms. Seems like a good year for pin oaks to me.


----------



## PORT

noskydaddy said:


> *What kind of mushrooms would you need help on?*
> 
> *In what kind of trees (or woods) do you do good for chants?*


The ones in the pictures. I dont think they are honeys but curious to hear what others think.


----------



## Jtr

Chicken n Rice and Everything Nice...


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> So I Found a new Honey Hole with these ..
> and Five more today in to bad a shape t bring home..
> Now I'm trying to decide if I should Hunt my way thru deep dark Northwestern slopes and gullys..
> or Southeastern and keep finding more or the same..???
> View attachment 39309
> View attachment 39310


Deep dark Northwestern slopes and gulleys my good man. Shroom on my good friend.


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> Found 20..
> but 14 .. were to far gone,, i left or spread them back in the Ground...
> These 6 in the picture... I brought home..
> Chewy knew I was thinking bout staying out..
> So he jumped around me talking to me..
> To let me know he was ....
> "Ready to lead us on to the car Now Please !!"
> He is 84 yrs old,, I'm 58 yrs
> So I listened to him and said OK..
> He knew Exactly where the car was and for the Next 25 minutes...
> Chewy lead me, waiting on me many times to catch up.. but lead us the easiest fastest way straight to it.. allowing me to Hunt some along the way.
> View attachment 39329


Chewey is your senior so listen to him.


----------



## mmh

noskydaddy said:


> *Ok, are we hunting trees? Like Oaks or what?
> Just a little detail to help me narrow down. I thought I read White Oaks are good.*


My uncle thought an Oak was a go to tree but I think he was under Pin Oak. White Oak may be that too.


----------



## wade

Chewy identifying 2 Morels


----------



## wade

= fresh Morels for Me & Chewy, in the skillet this Morning















an easy Morels & egg omelet sandwich


----------



## Kokomorel

Me and Lucy are taking a road trip north today to hunt public land


----------



## Kokomorel

Lots of frost this morning up here


----------



## noskydaddy

Kokomorel said:


> Me and Lucy are taking a road trip north today to hunt public land
> View attachment 39357


*Cutest dog on the internet nominee!*


----------



## Inthewild

@guff76 Just how many Morel Clubs does a person need to carry out in da woods at one time? Gezz this is just crazy.


----------



## Kokomorel

She’s got her eye on today


----------



## guff76

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 Just how many Morel Clubs does a person need to carry out in da woods at one time? Gezz this is just crazy.
> View attachment 39362
> View attachment 39362


Um yea that a bit overboard, guess they plan on losing some...


----------



## PORT

Season winding down in Ham. Cty but found a few stragglers. Great season all, until next year (or chant season).


----------



## mmh

Inthewild said:


> @guff76 Just how many Morel Clubs does a person need to carry out in da woods at one time? Gezz this is just crazy.
> View attachment 39362
> View attachment 39362


As long as they are all 3 irons like Guff uses I suggest you take them all, and the bags are extra Morel storage.


----------



## Regionnaire

Went out for a few hours in one forest to see what I could see after the frost. Some I left behind yesterday morning had frostbite, and a few aged prematurely, or broke from their stem. A couple (out of the wind) grew a little, but most didn't. Had to pick them despite being small/medium because someone started looking near me once again. Left a few behind once more. I did find a little bit of new growth, but not much. 42 today...9 were peckers, 1 black.


----------



## meredo

need help ID the mushrooms and edibility!!! thank you!!


----------



## guff76

The ol lady getting a lil better at finding nothing, but she helped me find these shrooms. Some nice specimens we found, seems to be fairly fresh also. Thinking this weather is helping out a tad bit. Expected to find some that would be in bad shape.


----------



## guff76

Also on our outing saw a bald eagle 🦅 at it's nest. Damn nest was huge. Could see glimpses of a head or two coming from the nest. But overall was neat cause have never seen one of there nest in the wild.


----------



## wade

meredo said:


> View attachment 39404
> View attachment 39405
> View attachment 39406
> View attachment 39407
> View attachment 39408
> View attachment 39409
> View attachment 39410
> 
> 
> need help ID the mushrooms and edibility!!! thank you!!


🍄✋🍄✋HOWDY HOWDY EVERYONE !! ✋🍄
🤠 Wade here......👍🏻 Loving Our Hunt❤
@meredo ..and Everyone...
meredo.. Friend.. Thank You for Posting Your Photos of the Fungi and Questions..
✋*Any of us here on Morelscom Must Really Watch Out during postings like this, wanting help with identifying Fungi*✋
* I say, to Almost Never give and Absolute 💯 confirmation based upon Pictures only.

And before Any of us post in response trying to Help,, with Questions similar to meredo's.
First Slow down..and Re-Research✌ what you believe you know... Re-Reconfirm👍🏻
**✋ And Always Remind one another of the ..
✋🤢DANGERS of POISONING 🤮👎🏻
Now
*Again..🤠Wade here.. Thank You All..
And I have No Idea what any of the Fungi in meredo's pictures are..
🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄
So...Anyone else that can Help Work Together Towards/ Likley/ Potential/ identification 🤔
✌ Jump in Here and Please do 😃
Thank You


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> Deep dark Northwestern slopes and gulleys my good man. Shroom on my good friend.


@mmh
Alex..Man are you trying to send me down in there to my DEATH!!🥺💀☠
With all those Coyotes, Mountain Lion, and Timber Wolf 🐺 ??
OK..OK .. I'll do it.. I Agree..
if there are any Morels still Fresh Popp'n
That's where they should be on the right day


----------



## wade

Is Anyone going to get out there today??


----------



## rick

mmh said:


> My uncle thought an Oak was a go to tree but I think he was under Pin Oak. White Oak may be that too.


In Kentucky white oak woods start producing chanterelles in July.


----------



## River Birch Run

Might sneak out tonight after the rain shuts off. In for an all day was out here in north central OH.


----------



## Kokomorel

Well me and Lucy never made it up north yesterday had a flat tire and hunted northern Miami Co. Lucy is getting better locating morels I’m trying to train her to hunt the big hillsides and save my knees she is doing great for a young dog next she’ll have to find Chants


----------



## Kokomorel

Happy Mother’s Day to all out there. Made breakfast for my wife , Lucy and mother in law Morels eggs sausage bacon toast and some fruit Great breakfast with family


----------



## Kokomorel

1 and a half inches of rain so far here in Kokomo supposed to rain tell 4 today may try to get out later may need a boat lol


----------



## deerslayer5656

Heading to stueben county tuesday my last chance to find some be on public land probaly wont do very well we will see


----------



## wade

deerslayer5656 said:


> Heading to stueben county tuesday my last chance to find some be on public land probaly wont do very well we will see


You Will find and Learn Something.
I Change My Usual Routine by a few steps over here and over there. At times like these.


----------



## jim_t57

deerslayer5656 said:


> Heading to stueben county tuesday my last chance to find some be on public land probaly wont do very well we will see


You might be pleasantly surprised! Fingers crossed.


----------



## jesterman5

deerslayer5656 said:


> Heading to stueben county tuesday my last chance to find some be on public land probaly wont do very well we will see


Going out on public land Steuben County to check a few tiny ones I left 6 days ago. I'll report back shortly on that


----------



## mmh

wade said:


> @mmh
> Alex..Man are you trying to send me down in there to my DEATH!!🥺💀☠
> With all those Coyotes, Mountain Lion, and Timber Wolf 🐺 ??
> OK..OK .. I'll do it.. I Agree..
> if there are any Morels still Fresh Popp'n
> That's where they should be on the right day


No, Wade, I would not want to put you in harms way you are too good of a friend. Shroom on Bud


----------



## mmh

Kokomorel said:


> 1 and a half inches of rain so far here in Kokomo supposed to rain tell 4 today may try to get out later may need a boat lol


Snow today in N.E. Indiana, enough to cover some grassy areas. Looks like your mother-in law was enjoying the meal. Good luck my friend


----------



## jesterman5

Found on Northwest facing hill. Been a good spot for me last few year. Left about same number that were still on the tiny side.

Spotty frost we had 2 nights ago did no seem to hurt them at all. Have 3 more nights of possible frost to look forward to though.


----------



## jesterman5

Steuben Pokagon 30 minutes ago btw


----------



## shroomsearcher

noskydaddy said:


> *What kind of mushrooms would you need help on?*
> 
> *In what kind of trees (or woods) do you do good for chants?*


A few tears ago I was advised that any mixed hardwood area would likely hold chants. so, at the right time of year, I went to a nearby oak, maple, beech ridge, and they were literally everywhere. I should follow this by saying that I have never found a morel on that ridge. It's the upper part near the top. There's a hiking path about the width of a sidewalk running along it, and all I have to do is walk the path and look for egg yolk yellow. They grow in abundance right beside the path. Easiest gathering I have ever done!


----------



## Tool fan

Going north on wed thur where should I go Wisconsin?Michigan?Minnesota?


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan said:


> Going north on wed thur where should I go Wisconsin?Michigan?Minnesota?


Yes


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> Yes


Really funny @Tool fan ...Kokomorel is Right they are all a good choice...
I Guess No One will know where You have chosen, until you are on the Road headed towards your Last minute Decision 
" You Won't Know if You Don't Go"
"Love the Hunt"


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan let us know where you go


----------



## jim_t57

shroomsearcher said:


> A few tears ago I was advised that any mixed hardwood area would likely hold chants. so, at the right time of year, I went to a nearby oak, maple, beech ridge, and they were literally everywhere. I should follow this by saying that I have never found a morel on that ridge. It's the upper part near the top. There's a hiking path about the width of a sidewalk running along it, and all I have to do is walk the path and look for egg yolk yellow. They grow in abundance right beside the path. Easiest gathering I have ever done!


 My chant spot is just about like yours. I go to a park to walk in the summer . There is a walking path through and around a hardwood forest. I just look off to the side and spot them . So easy to see ,they are almost neon orange there. They are the golden chanterelles. Huge oak trees there is usually where they pop up. Seems to not matter which kind. White ,red or any other type of oak. I usually find more than I can use in a year in just a few minutes. Midsummer after a thunderstorm.


----------



## cwlake

Tool fan said:


> Going north on wed thur where should I go Wisconsin?Michigan?Minnesota?


Dont need to go too far, my buddy just found 15 lbs on Sat. in Huntington


----------



## noskydaddy

shroomsearcher said:


> A few tears ago I was advised that any mixed hardwood area would likely hold chants. so, at the right time of year, I went to a nearby oak, maple, beech ridge, and they were literally everywhere. I should follow this by saying that I have never found a morel on that ridge. It's the upper part near the top. There's a hiking path about the width of a sidewalk running along it, and all I have to do is walk the path and look for egg yolk yellow. They grow in abundance right beside the path. Easiest gathering I have ever done!


*Very good. Thank you. My experience has been that I seem to find those "egg yolks" 
(I'm using that from now on!) right off the paths in BEECH MAPLE forests. I haven't found any real abundance, yet, but more in those woods vs. others.*
*
I will say that one year I did find a small jackpot of EGG YOLKS in some oak woods. Side of a hill.

I guess they grow where they grow, but maybe one can increase their odds by finding the right environment. And I think that's why I asked: I want to increase my odds by spending time in the right woods.

Appreciated.*


----------



## noskydaddy

Kokomorel said:


> Yes


*From what I've been seeing, I would head to NE MI. (Oakland and Washtenaw Counties) 
For Michigan, it seems like there are a few people getting great scores, and a lot of people getting very little. *

*Maybe this is always the case?! LOL

I think it must be due to location, though. "Spotty" is that best way I can describe Michigan.*
*Pick and choose carefully.*


----------



## capn morel

Went out Friday in LaPorte Co and found 5 small greys and 11 large peckerheads. Not good, but my best for the season so far. A friend in northcentral MI says he's gotten ~15 lbs in the last week or so. Didn't say exactly where.


----------



## wade

Me and Chewy are in @ "Small Paradise"


----------



## wade

I Remember this old Hidding spot..and just look who's Home







Ambush


----------



## jim_t57

Went out for an enjoyable morning in Owen County again. As the photos show I was too late. Went to as high an elevation as I could find. I'll chalk them up in my memory bank for next year. Whats left of it. LOL


----------



## Mtmike79

A fresh yellow and to big Ole greys wells county


----------



## wade

Green Camp





















that's it for here this Year..
I will still be headed to The Deep Northern slopes of Big Beaver 🦫this week ..and we will continue into Summer Fungi Hunting


----------



## MorelFanci

Well folks eating the last batch of my locally found mushrooms. BBQ beef ribs, mac n cheese, fried mushrooms, & mushroom gravy. Mmmm!















I wanna go get some more.


----------



## Kokomorel

cwlake said:


> Dont need to go too far, my buddy just found 15 lbs on Sat. in Huntington





MorelFanci said:


> Well folks eating the last batch of my locally found mushrooms. BBQ beef ribs, mac n cheese, fried mushrooms, & mushroom gravy. Mmmm!
> View attachment 39509
> View attachment 39510
> 
> I wanna go get some more.


And the hunt pulls us to the woods


----------



## MorelFanci

Kokomorel said:


> And the hunt pulls us to the woods


You know that's right!


----------



## Kokomorel

MorelFanci said:


> You know that's right!


Hope you try for some of the summer and fall shrooms out there


----------



## Jtr

Another 3lbs... love these big fresh blondes, easy to spot... Gotta clear this spot out before the weekend and all the tourists... Happy hunting amigos/amigas...


----------



## Kokomorel

Jtr said:


> View attachment 39511
> View attachment 39512
> View attachment 39513
> View attachment 39514
> View attachment 39515
> View attachment 39516
> Another 3lbs... love these big fresh blondes, easy to spot... Gotta clear this spot out before the weekend and all the tourists... Happy hunting amigos/amigas...


Nice fine and cool pics


----------



## jim_t57

MorelFanci said:


> Well folks eating the last batch of my locally found mushrooms. BBQ beef ribs, mac n cheese, fried mushrooms, & mushroom gravy. Mmmm!
> View attachment 39509
> View attachment 39510
> 
> I wanna go get some more.


That looks just wonderful!! Bet it tastes even better!! Enjoy!


----------



## shroomsearcher

noskydaddy said:


> *Very good. Thank you. My experience has been that I seem to find those "egg yolks"
> (I'm using that from now on!) right off the paths in BEECH MAPLE forests. I haven't found any real abundance, yet, but more in those woods vs. others.*
> 
> *I will say that one year I did find a small jackpot of EGG YOLKS in some oak woods. Side of a hill.
> 
> I guess they grow where they grow, but maybe one can increase their odds by finding the right environment. And I think that's why I asked: I want to increase my odds by spending time in the right woods.
> 
> Appreciated.*


Thank you. With that being said, don't ignore the woods off the path. I get off that path, and have found several spots where the chants seems to flush more heavily, and with better size. And if you really love chants, and I do, you will learn to go there every single day that you can! If you know where they are, and conditions are right, you can get fresh shrooms every single day, pretty much bug free, with not that big of a time investment!

Once I figured this game out, I started getting picky! If I cut a chant, and I look at the stem and see multiple critter holes, I just throw it out! I know I'll find better, later! I know the bugs are almost pure protein, but that doesn't mean that I want to eat them! And nothing wrong with picking small, tender chants. They are fairly prolific. Go getcha some!


----------



## Kokomorel

shroomsearcher said:


> Thank you. With that being said, don't ignore the woods off the path. I get off that path, and have found several spots where the chants seems to flush more heavily, and with better size. And if you really love chants, and I do, you will learn to go there every single day that you can! If you know where they are, and conditions are right, you can get fresh shrooms every single day, pretty much bug free, with not that big of a time investment!
> 
> Once I figured this game out, I started getting picky! If I cut a chant, and I look at the stem and see multiple critter holes, I just throw it out! I know I'll find better, later! I know the bugs are almost pure protein, but that doesn't mean that I want to eat them! And nothing wrong with picking small, tender chants. They are fairly prolific. Go getcha some!


I know what you mean not much competition low investment big return


----------



## Kokomorel

shroomsearcher said:


> Thank you. With that being said, don't ignore the woods off the path. I get off that path, and have found several spots where the chants seems to flush more heavily, and with better size. And if you really love chants, and I do, you will learn to go there every single day that you can! If you know where they are, and conditions are right, you can get fresh shrooms every single day, pretty much bug free, with not that big of a time investment!
> 
> Once I figured this game out, I started getting picky! If I cut a chant, and I look at the stem and see multiple critter holes, I just throw it out! I know I'll find better, later! I know the bugs are almost pure protein, but that doesn't mean that I want to eat them! And nothing wrong with picking small, tender chants. They are fairly prolific. Go getcha some!


Love my Chants


----------



## noskydaddy

@Jtr 


Kokomorel said:


> Nice fine and cool pics


*Love the Freddy Kruger morel fingers!*


----------



## noskydaddy

shroomsearcher said:


> Thank you. With that being said, don't ignore the woods off the path. I get off that path, and have found several spots where the chants seems to flush more heavily, and with better size. And if you really love chants, and I do, you will learn to go there every single day that you can! If you know where they are, and conditions are right, you can get fresh shrooms every single day, pretty much bug free, with not that big of a time investment!
> 
> Once I figured this game out, I started getting picky! If I cut a chant, and I look at the stem and see multiple critter holes, I just throw it out! I know I'll find better, later! I know the bugs are almost pure protein, but that doesn't mean that I want to eat them! And nothing wrong with picking small, tender chants. They are fairly prolific. Go getcha some!



*Roger that @shroomsearcher. I spend 90% of my time off the path in general so your 
advice fits my M.O.
*
*Also, I just remembered that my main yolk patch is in a popple stand. FYI*


----------



## MorelFanci

Kokomorel said:


> Hope you try for some of the summer and fall shrooms out there


You know I would Kokomo but I don't know enough about other fungi to find & harvest. Last week I posted what others identified as pheasant back but I totally didn't know what it was at the time. Knowledge is power! Lol.


----------



## Kokomorel

MorelFanci said:


> You know I would Kokomo but I don't know enough about other fungi to find & harvest. Last week I posted what others identified as pheasant back but I totally didn't know what it was at the time. Knowledge is power! Lol.


Just stay on the site this summer and fall and learn lotta knowledge on this site


----------



## wade

Yesterday's finds might be the last of My fresh Breakfast Morels ..
I just cut um open , a little quick rinse in some spring water.. then steam them good in butter for 2-5 minutes then pour eggs in on them to finish cooking together


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Yesterday's finds might be the last of My fresh Breakfast Morels ..
> I just cut um open , a little quick rinse in some spring water.. then steam them good in butter for 2-5 minutes then pour eggs in on them to finish cooking together
> View attachment 39530
> View attachment 39531


And hear I am eating a Hardee’s sausage biscuit


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> And hear I am eating a Hardee’s sausage biscuit


Put some Grape Jelly on it 🤠


----------



## Kokomorel

wade said:


> Put some Grape Jelly on it 🤠


Just not the same


----------



## Kokomorel

Lucy and me will be hitting the woods after work to a spot I’ve not been to in 2 years maybe we’ll get lucky


----------



## Kokomorel

Kokomorel said:


> Lucy and me will be hitting the woods after work to a spot I’ve not been to in 2 years maybe we’ll get lucky


This spot we have to be very quiet to sneak up on the morels lol


----------



## noskydaddy

MorelFanci said:


> You know I would Kokomo but I don't know enough about other fungi to find & harvest. Last week I posted what others identified as pheasant back but I totally didn't know what it was at the time. Knowledge is power! Lol.


*Oh @MorelFanci, you totally can learn! 

Start with one or two easily identifiable choice mushrooms and you be on your way. I suggest chicken of the woods (perhaps that easiest mushroom in the fungal kingdom to ID!), puffballs, and chants!

Or commit to learning just one this year: the chicken of the woods. 
You can do that right?*

*Once you gain confidence with a new mushroom, you'll be on your way to the rest of the choice edible mushrooms waiting for you! *


----------



## MorelFanci

noskydaddy said:


> *Oh @MorelFanci, you totally can learn!
> 
> Start with one or two easily identifiable choice mushrooms and you be on your way. I suggest chicken of the woods (perhaps that easiest mushroom in the fungal kingdom to ID!), puffballs, and chants!
> 
> Or commit to learning just one this year: the chicken of the woods.
> You can do that right?
> 
> Once you gain confidence with a new mushroom, you'll be on your way to the rest of the choice edible mushrooms waiting for you! *


Thanks for the shot of confidence NoSky!  I will get back out there! !


----------



## noskydaddy

MorelFanci said:


> Thanks for the shot of confidence NoSky!  I will get back out there! !


Awesome! Just don't get overwhelmed. One mushroom at a time. We'll help with ID on here too.

*** Laetiporus sulphureus is the mushroom I am referring to for "chicken of the woods."


----------



## jim_t57

MorelFanci said:


> You know I would Kokomo but I don't know enough about other fungi to find & harvest. Last week I posted what others identified as pheasant back but I totally didn't know what it was at the time. Knowledge is power! Lol.


This is a great reference book to have. Small enough to carry with you. The National Audubon society was established in 1905. Great off season read. The author was the president of the North American Mycological society for 6 years . An authority I would think.


----------



## MorelFanci

jim_t57 said:


> This is a great reference book to have. Small enough to carry with you. The National Audubon society was established in 1905. Great off season read. The author was the president of the North American Mycological society for 6 years . An authority I would think.
> View attachment 39532


Wow! Thank you ALL for the encouragement and practical suggestions to help further my knowledge...oh, and new future additions to the frying pan!


----------



## Jwags

Tool fan said:


> Going north on wed thur where should I go Wisconsin?Michigan?Minnesota?


Follow the rain.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

wade said:


> Chewy identifying 2 Morels
> View attachment 39353


There is a third one 3 feet behind the dog you better go back!


----------



## Tool fan

we going to Wisconsin will post picks atm thinking Devils lake area but you know how we like to change our minds as hunters I just keep second guessing my self and the best place to give us a shot at finding some


----------



## wade

Stelthshroomer said:


> There is a third one 3 feet behind the dog you better go back!


OK....goin back to that tree Next Year


----------



## Regionnaire

Went out this morning to assess the frost damage in the Region. Everything I left on Saturday was mush. Found a good 20-25 like that...others had frostbite on the stems. It was mostly one here, one there. I really didn't search too hard. 
I did find one small patch that survived in good shape overnight, and a few fresh peckers. Found a few blacks again. 31 picked. 

We have one more brutally cold night tonight, then things warm up. A couple forests are really dark already, but there's a bunch that have yet to fill in. Might be one more push around here. I'll probably go out again in 2-3 days.


----------



## Regionnaire

So I took the dog to the park since I was home in the afternoon. Porter County, closer to the lake...a park I don't hunt too often. He got a little ahead of me and dropped a deuce. I went to pick it up and had a morel 2 feet away. Larry hates it when I stop to look, so we continued our walk. On the way back, I made him a deal. I said if you can find me one more mushroom, I'll get you a "special treat burger" on the way home. He knows those words well. Wasn't too long before he found another. 

Needless to say, Larry was eager to leave at that point...so I settled for the two and got him some White Castle. Good boy!

33 in all today. I guess if I have the time, I won't take tomorrow off.


----------



## Regionnaire

Stelthshroomer said:


> There is a third one 3 feet behind the dog you better go back!


You're in La Porte, aren't you? I recognize that sculpture in your profile pic...it always makes me smile


----------



## Regionnaire

Tool fan said:


> we going to Wisconsin will post picks atm thinking Devils lake area but you know how we like to change our minds as hunters I just keep second guessing my self and the best place to give us a shot at finding some


I'm still thinking about going to Michigan one day next week...Ottawa (and maybe Allegan) County.


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> I'm still thinking about going to Michigan one day next week...Ottawa (and maybe Allegan) County.


Allegan for sure!!!


----------



## Spazlee

Tool fan said:


> we going to Wisconsin will post picks atm thinking Devils lake area but you know how we like to change our minds as hunters I just keep second guessing my self and the best place to give us a shot at finding some
> [/QUOTE





Tool fan said:


> we going to Wisconsin will post picks atm thinking Devils lake area but you know how we like to change our minds as hunters I just keep second guessing my self and the best place to give us a shot at finding some


back in the day when I went there I went around Richland county. Mostly private ground but there are several camping areas. Just paid for a primitive spot like 8 bucks and hunted the whole grounds that had woods


----------



## noskydaddy

Regionnaire said:


> I'm still thinking about going to Michigan one day next week...Ottawa (and maybe Allegan) County.


*Allegan is slow. Rain missed this and Barry county way too many times. Big time bummer.*


----------



## Kokomorel

Kokomorel said:


> This spot we have to be very quiet to sneak up on the morels lol


I guess we were to loud big zero southern Miami co


----------



## noskydaddy

noskydaddy said:


> *Allegan is slow. Rain missed this and Barry county way too many times. Big time bummer.*



*And tonight will likely be the third night of frost in SW MI. Not a great combination. *
*I keep seeing better action EAST end of the state. SE MI.*


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> *Allegan is slow. Rain missed this and Barry county way too many times. Big time bummer.*


Allegan is pretty well known to the hunters as well. It'd be a 4 hour stop on the way home if I did. There's one spot I'd like to search while in-season.

Last year, when I scouted the western half of Michigan, Ottawa made the most sense. Didn't seem over-hunted, and I really liked the looks of some of the local spots...reminds me of La Porte and St. Joseph Counties. With the warmth ahead, I just might time it right if I go mid/late week.


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> *And tonight will likely be the third night of frost in SW MI. Not a great combination. *
> *I keep seeing better action EAST end of the state. SE MI.*


But this should be the last night. It works out better for you than it does for me...I think it'll be out of the way just in time for you to see some nice growth. I hoping for the same, but not getting too excited just yet...we're already on our final lap.


----------



## shroomsearcher

wade said:


> Yesterday's finds might be the last of My fresh Breakfast Morels ..
> I just cut um open , a little quick rinse in some spring water.. then steam them good in butter for 2-5 minutes then pour eggs in on them to finish cooking together
> View attachment 39530
> View attachment 39531


I love to do this with Chants! I usually save the morels for a really good steak. Not a problem since I don't find that many!




noskydaddy said:


> *Oh @MorelFanci, you totally can learn!
> 
> Start with one or two easily identifiable choice mushrooms and you be on your way. I suggest chicken of the woods (perhaps that easiest mushroom in the fungal kingdom to ID!), puffballs, and chants!
> 
> Or commit to learning just one this year: the chicken of the woods.
> You can do that right?
> 
> Once you gain confidence with a new mushroom, you'll be on your way to the rest of the choice edible mushrooms waiting for you! *


I second that emotion! Once I got into morel hunting I got hooked on the whole deal! It can be a learning and entertaining experience for the rest of your life. Plus, you can get some great eats out of it. Let me see if I can sum up the different edible mushrooms I've found. Morels, Chants, Chickens, Hens, Shaggy Manes, Honeys, Puffballs, Meadows, Horse Mushrooms, Reishi and Chaga. The last 2 aren't edible, but you can make medicinal decoctions and infusions with them. I usually put one on the bucket list every year, that I make a special effort to learn about, and find. 

And here are a couple more resources for you. Get on You Tube and enter Learn Your Land. These are terrific webcasts that cover every aspect of gathering wild edibles. Characteristics of the species and the habitat that they grow in. Also, as someone else wrote, just keep checking in here. 

Also, if you have a couple of hours to invest, or even if you don't, check out Joe Rogan Experience #1035 podcast on You Tube. I don't know if you've heard of Joe Rogan, but he's kind of a wild man, but pretty smart and has the most incredible guests. #1035 features a man named Paul Stamets, who is a mycologist and researcher. He will tell you more mind boggling things in 2 minutes than you have heard in the last half year! I highly recommend it. And I bet that if you start watching it, you will stay to the end. But, even if you can't, you can pause it and come back and view it from where you paused it. 

I wish you luck.


----------



## Regionnaire

shroomsearcher said:


> I love to do this with Chants! I usually save the morels for a really good steak. Not a problem since I don't find that many!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second that emotion! Once I got into morel hunting I got hooked on the whole deal! It can be a learning and entertaining experience for the rest of your life. Plus, you can get some great eats out of it. Let me see if I can sum up the different edible mushrooms I've found. Morels, Chants, Chickens, Hens, Shaggy Manes, Honeys, Puffballs, Meadows, Horse Mushrooms, Reishi and Chaga. The last 2 aren't edible, but you can make medicinal decoctions and infusions with them. I usually put one on the bucket list every year, that I make a special effort to learn about, and find.
> 
> And here are a couple more resources for you. Get on You Tube and enter Learn Your Land. These are terrific webcasts that cover every aspect of gathering wild edibles. Characteristics of the species and the habitat that they grow in. Also, as someone else wrote, just keep checking in here.
> 
> Also, if you have a couple of hours to invest, or even if you don't, check out Joe Rogan Experience #1035 podcast on You Tube. I don't know if you've heard of Joe Rogan, but he's kind of a wild man, but pretty smart and has the most incredible guests. #1035 features a man named Paul Stamets, who is a mycologist and researcher. He will tell you more mind boggling things in 2 minutes than you have heard in the last half year! I highly recommend it. And I bet that if you start watching it, you will stay to the end. But, even if you can't, you can pause it and come back and view it from where you paused it.
> 
> I wish you luck.


You just reminded me...chants just started in NWI. I saw new growth everywhere I went today, if anybody wanted to know.

Also, one reason I still have hope for Region yellows is that there is a bunch of brand new ramps coming up. Many of the early batches have burned leaves from the frost, but these new ones look nice...a little lean, but fresh as can be.


----------



## MorelFanci

MorelFanci said:


> Wow! Thank you ALL for the encouragement and practical suggestions to help further my knowledge...oh, and new future additions to the frying pan!


Just visited Amazon. Yall, I'm serious about these mushrooms! My Audubon Mushroom book is on the way, lol!  Yay!


----------



## Kokomorel

MorelFanci said:


> Just visited Amazon. Yall, I'm serious about these mushrooms! My Audubon Mushroom book is on the way, lol!  Yay!


Glad to hear you getting in to it


----------



## Jtr

Chicken burger topped with cotija cheese, avocado, morels and peri-peri sauce with white cheddar Mac and cheese...


----------



## wade

Jtr said:


> View attachment 39565
> Chicken burger topped with cotija cheese, avocado, morels and peri-peri sauce with white cheddar Mac and cheese...


EAT THAT !!


----------



## Jtr

MorelFanci said:


> Just visited Amazon. Yall, I'm serious about these mushrooms! My Audubon Mushroom book is on the way, lol!  Yay!


Besides the Audubon Field Guide these are also excellent reads/guides... the last one is totally optional... 🤣 But seriously check them out especially Midwest Foraging, there’s tons of edible things out there that




























is free for the taking that people pay top dollar for!!!


----------



## Jtr

wade said:


> EAT THAT !!


Food Coma has set in, I’m not upset...😉


----------



## Tool fan

Jtr said:


> Besides the Audubon Field Guide these are also excellent reads/guides... the last one is totally optional... 🤣 But seriously check them out especially Midwest Foraging, there’s tons of edible things out there that
> View attachment 39568
> View attachment 39569
> View attachment 39570
> View attachment 39571
> is free for the taking that people pay top dollar for!!!


i really like Paul stamets 
I have not read any just utube and joe Rogen


----------



## noskydaddy

Jtr said:


> View attachment 39565
> Chicken burger topped with cotija cheese, avocado, morels and peri-peri sauce with white cheddar Mac and cheese...


*Now THAT is a great photo!*


----------



## noskydaddy

Regionnaire said:


> But this should be the last night. It works out better for you than it does for me...I think it'll be out of the way just in time for you to see some nice growth. I hoping for the same, but not getting too excited just yet...we're already on our final lap.


*Man woke up this AM to 28 degrees. 
I don't know if that counts as a hard freeze but it wasn't welcomed.

Hope my "garden babies" are ok! *


----------



## jim_t57

noskydaddy said:


> *Man woke up this AM to 28 degrees.
> I don't know if that counts as a hard freeze but it wasn't welcomed.
> 
> Hope my "garden babies" are ok! *


I hear that! Been fighting frost and freeze for a month and a half! Always like the challenge of being the first to have a ripe tomato.I have fifty three plants out . This year has been the biggest challenge yet. One more night. Hope yours are good.


----------



## noskydaddy

jim_t57 said:


> I hear that! Been fighting frost and freeze for a month and a half! Always like the challenge of being the first to have a ripe tomato.I have fifty three plants out . This year has been the biggest challenge yet. One more night. Hope yours are good.



*We waited to put the NIGHTSHADES (toms and peppers) in until later this week. 
The BRASSICAS (kale and broccoli, etc) are in and I think they survived the frost.*
*All grown indoors from seed.

Got 130 potatoes in too.*


----------



## Jtr

Work finds today... All five feet from the road...😉


----------



## bjcol

Was a bit shocked to find just under a dozen in northern Tippecanoe county this afternoon. Only had an hour to hunt, but what I found was fresher than what I found this past Saturday. I thought the season was done here, and I think it more or less is, but there's clearly some still popping up fresh if you can spot them.


----------



## jim_t57

noskydaddy said:


> *We waited to put the NIGHTSHADES (toms and peppers) in until later this week.
> The BRASSICAS (kale and broccoli, etc) are in and I think they survived the frost.*
> *All grown indoors from seed.
> 
> Got 130 potatoes in too.*


 Good deal on the potatoes. That should get you through the next winter.


----------



## shroomsearcher

I haven't even rototilled my garden my garden yet! I know better. I have my plants and set them outside during the day to get Sun and harden off. I usually target Memorial Day or the week before to get them in the ground. We had frost last night, and are calling for a really hard frost tonight. 

One more day of yard work tomorrow. Playing catch up after 1.5" of rain on Sunday! So, we have our moisture. Tomorrow I tackle the jungle that is my next door neighbors back yard! Hopefully this will be that last time I have to cut it as it is now in complete shade from morning till night. Then, I plan to go look for morels on Friday with a clear conscience! Think I'll go high, as the low spots are cold sinks. Plus, I'm hopeful that there's enough overstory so the frost will settle on that on that and not reach the mushrooms.


----------



## noskydaddy

*Got a cool way to dehydrate morels. I have this rack and I placed it on my open sunroof for maximum ventilation. Took 4 hours. I think I'll be using this technique for a LONG TIME!*


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> *Got a cool way to dehydrate morels. I have this rack and I placed it on my open sunroof for maximum ventilation. Took 4 hours. I think I'll be using this technique for a LONG TIME!*
> 
> View attachment 39619
> 
> 
> View attachment 39620


Such a Cool Gift, from the Beautiful Mind of No- Sky- Daddy
This Deserves The... "Morel✌Prize"
Thank You


----------



## Tool fan

Well we are in Wisconsin stopped at many beautiful parks along the way no luck we are in la crosse seen a post from here yesterday ty to @Toastisready so we will try here before we start the trip home




























idk what this is just snapped it seems dry all the way here and most places we stopped the under growth was crazy and high leaf cover


----------



## wade

Me and Chewy are in, for one more late last look
We will slowly Hunt thru some of Monroe County Indiana's Most Secluded, Undesirable and difficult Woods, Few People have Access and Even Fewer Care to take-on a Morel Hunt in ... "The Beyond"














"The Beyond"


----------



## Kokomorel

Tool fan said:


> Well we are in Wisconsin stopped at many beautiful parks along the way no luck we are in la crosse seen a post from here yesterday ty to @Toastisready so we will try here before we start the trip home
> View attachment 39639
> View attachment 39640
> View attachment 39641
> View attachment 39642
> idk what this is just snapped it seems dry all the way here and most places we stopped the under growth was crazy and high leaf cover


Beautiful pictures


----------



## wade

Not much yet today..still out here


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Regionnaire said:


> You're in La Porte, aren't you? I recognize that sculpture in your profile pic...it always makes me smile


Crown Point, that was an old ash tree that died in the front yard. I thought I would try my hand at chain saw carving.


----------



## Kokomorel

Stelthshroomer said:


> Crown Point, that was an old ash tree that died in the front yard. I thought I would try my hand at chain saw carving.


You did a damn good job


----------



## Regionnaire

Stelthshroomer said:


> Crown Point, that was an old ash tree that died in the front yard. I thought I would try my hand at chain saw carving.


Gotcha. There's one in La Porte that looks very similar...I though I was seeing it from the opposite side. I really like it!


----------



## Regionnaire

Went out this afternoon for a while. Only picked 21 viable shrooms, but there was some new growth...enough to make me go out again in a couple days and check spots. Wouldn't be a day out this year for me if I didn't find at least one black. LOL

Snagged a few big hidders a little deeper in the woods. I've found mushrooms growing out of steep slopes (35+ degrees) this year more than any other. Rough year for hilltops (so
far?).

















.


----------



## jim_t57

Regionnaire said:


> Went out this afternoon for a while. Only picked 21 viable shrooms, but there was some new growth...enough to make me go out again in a couple days and check spots. Wouldn't be a day out this year for me if I didn't find at least one black. LOL
> 
> Snagged a few big hidders a little deeper in the woods. I've found mushrooms growing out of steep slopes (35+ degrees) this year more than any other. Rough year for hilltops (so
> far?).
> 
> View attachment 39662
> 
> 
> View attachment 39655
> .
> 
> View attachment 39654
> 
> View attachment 39656
> View attachment 39657
> View attachment 39658
> View attachment 39659
> 
> View attachment 39660
> View attachment 39661
> View attachment 39663


A sight for sore eyes and knees!


----------



## mmh

I cut out of work at 7 P.M. heading North to Michigan tomorrow A.M. for the annual family foray. Will probably be my dads last so it is bittersweet. I think it will be more about family time than hunt time but hope to find enough to put a big smile on my fathers face.


----------



## Kokomorel

Stelthshroomer said:


> Crown Point, that was an old ash tree that died in the front yard. I thought I would try my hand at chain saw carving.


Stelth how things going up your way thought about heading up that way this weekend wondering how things are doing


----------



## Tool fan

Tool fan said:


> Well we had no luck just don’t know the area well enough but I must say what a beautiful place all the cliffs and views are amazing 👍had a great time


----------



## Regionnaire

Kokomorel said:


> Stelth how things going up your way thought about heading up that way this weekend wondering how things are doing


It hasn't been all that great in NWI...the cold stuck around for too long, at the worst possible time (again).

I found a bit of new growth the last two times out, but very little. I am hoping for a small push with the warmth. I don't think it's going to be anything substantial because this is normally the end of our season.

One of my favorite forests only gave me about 20 peckers and 4 yellows after spitting out a solid number of blacks. Another (normally) great forest only gave me 10 yellows for my searches. You can probably find some, but the numbers won't be there.


----------



## Mtmike79

3 more stopped checked spot after work


----------



## wade

Mtmike79 said:


> 3 more stopped checked spot after work


Howdy @Mtmike79 ...
Wade here... those pics make it look like You are About done, .. but Will You Continue Hunting Morels elsewhere..
Or Hunt any summer Fungi hereafter?


----------



## Mtmike79

wade said:


> Howdy @Mtmike79 ...
> Wade here... those pics make it look like You are About done, .. but Will You Continue Hunting Morels elsewhere..
> Or Hunt any summer Fungi hereafter?


Probably done for this season going out of town for work going to go check some spots in morning will post any finds


----------



## jim_t57

A day on the lake helps my legs recuperate. Wish I had these when i had fresh shrooms. Will make do though with some saved ones.


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> A day on the lake helps my legs recuperate. Wish I had these when i had fresh shrooms. Will make do though with some saved ones.
> View attachment 39680


Wow Wow WOW Nice Catch Man
So how bout you Jim @jim_t57 ..
Will You be Hunting for other varieties of Fungi this Summer 🍄


----------



## shroomsearcher

Finally broke through here in NE Ohio, but the day didn't start well. Went to my fish & game club and high ground to stay away from the cold sinks considering the night temps we've been having. Found my first target apple tree leaning at a 45* angle with half the root ball out of the ground! Tree in distress, I thought I might clean up. I found one stump! Went to my next apple tree, cut my way through the briers, and found one. Beat my way back in behind it to go to another apple where I found a bunch of them last year. It was so thick I couldn't even find the doggone tree! 

On the hike in, I noticed that the club had cut some new trails into the woods off the main 2 track I walked in on. I remembered reading in Kuo's book that a soil disturbance near morel mycelium can prompt a flush, so I decided to check them. And that's where I hit paydirt. About 1.5lbs of nice yellows. Also found some that were crispy and some that were rotting that I left. Supposed to get rain Sunday and Monday here, so I will be back there next week, hiking that whole area, and looking for every new trail the club has put in. Love it when a new pattern pays off!

I'll try to post pics if I can remember how to download them from the camera into the computer! It's just nice to be off the snide and on the board!


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> Finally broke through here in NE Ohio, but the day didn't start well. Went to my fish & game club and high ground to stay away from the cold sinks considering the night temps we've been having. Found my first target apple tree leaning at a 45* angle with half the root ball out of the ground! Tree in distress, I thought I might clean up. I found one stump! Went to my next apple tree, cut my way through the briers, and found one. Beat my way back in behind it to go to another apple where I found a bunch of them last year. It was so thick I couldn't even find the doggone tree!
> 
> On the hike in, I noticed that the club had cut some new trails into the woods off the main 2 track I walked in on. I remembered reading in Kuo's book that a soil disturbance near morel mycelium can prompt a flush, so I decided to check them. And that's where I hit paydirt. About 1.5lbs of nice yellows. Also found some that were crispy and some that were rotting that I left. Supposed to get rain Sunday and Monday here, so I will be back there next week, hiking that whole area, and looking for every new trail the club has put in. Love it when a new pattern pays off!
> 
> I'll try to post pics if I can remember how to download them from the camera into the computer! It's just nice to be off the snide and on the board!


Exciting and Excellent Reporting @shroomsearcher 
Thank You Sir🍄👍🏻


----------



## jim_t57

wade said:


> Wow Wow WOW Nice Catch Man
> So how bout you Jim @jim_t57 ..
> Will You be Hunting for other varieties of Fungi this Summer 🍄


If the conditions are right I will go for some Chicken of the woods and Chants. I can't use much of either. I still like to hunt them though. i would love to find a chef that would like to purchase some. Use to be one down at Storey down your way that bought some for his restaurant. saw it on dirtiest jobs or something.


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> If the conditions are right I will go for some Chicken of the woods and Chants. I can't use much of either. I still like to hunt them though. i would love to find a chef that would like to purchase some. Use to be one down at Storey down your way that bought some for his restaurant. saw it on dirtiest jobs or something.


Story Indiana..Now there is a little place that will make you Proud of Old Times Past 🤠
I think I will take a trip over there this Summer


----------



## jim_t57

I might add that I would be willing to give some to somebody or barter also. Sorry for the spelling. Yes surprised there were no finds posted from Yellowwood . I have found them late in there. Hills are a little out of my league now sorry to say.


----------



## Jtr

Today’s harvest and a scary forest spirit...


----------



## wade

Jtr said:


> View attachment 39685
> View attachment 39686
> Today’s harvest and a scary forest spirit...


Those Morels look Maxed out and Perfect. 
and Yes.. That Is Some Scary Shit Man 😳


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> I might add that I would be willing to give some to somebody or barter also. Sorry for the spelling. Yes surprised there were no finds posted from Yellowwood . I have found them late in there. Hills are a little out of my league now sorry to say.


I Agree, Jim.. them Hills are Enjoyable but take lots of time and Efforts.. it's also crossed my mind that there is an increased % percentage for the likelihood of injury to acur..


----------



## wade

So Now I'm thinking @jim_t57 and Everyone..
* if a Family went Hunting together in those Morgan Monroe/ Yellowwood Hill and gullys 
* Put Grandad & Grandma Hunting the Road sides and Ridge tops.
**Dad & Mom Hunting Low walking gully bottom creeks 
*** Teens and Younger Adults climbing and Hunting up & down the steep hillsides. 
Folks that Have always Hunted that type of forest know it and can Handle it Better than I ever will.


----------



## guff76

jim_t57 said:


> A day on the lake helps my legs recuperate. Wish I had these when i had fresh shrooms. Will make do though with some saved ones.
> View attachment 39680


Are them crappie still spawning or they done? O yes thems taste good with a batch of ol shrooms! Damn Skippy..


----------



## jim_t57

guff76 said:


> Are them crappie still spawning or they done? O yes thems taste good with a batch of ol shrooms! Damn Skippy..


They still have their eggs right now.


----------



## jim_t57

wade said:


> So Now I'm thinking @jim_t57 and Everyone..
> 
> if a Family went Hunting together in those Morgan Monroe/ Yellowwood Hill and gullys
> Put Grandad & Grandma Hunting the Road sides and Ridge tops.
> **Dad & Mom Hunting Low walking gully bottom creeks
> *** Teens and Younger Adults climbing and Hunting up & down the steep hillsides.
> Folks that Have always Hunted that type of forest know it and can Handle it Better than I ever will.


Sounds like a plan to me! Last time I went To Yellowood got frustrated by walking myself silly trying to compete with people riding mules around all the choice host trees. Just jealous I guess. Sure would make it easier though but I miss the woods being pristine like it was back in the day. One thing about hunting the summer fungi its mostly you and the bugs and snakes .lol


----------



## Jwags

guff76 said:


> Are them crappie still spawning or they done? O yes thems taste good with a batch of ol shrooms! Damn Skippy..


Nothing better than fresh crappie and morels!


----------



## wade

Jwags said:


> Nothing better than fresh crappie and morels!


Howdy @Jwags .. and Everyone 
Wade here.... Will You be Fishing 🎣 and still in the Woods Hunting other Summer time Fungi


----------



## Regionnaire

Left the house at 6 this morning, but was home by 8. The knee said it wasn't going to cooperate today. Normally would've stuck it out, but couldn't. Not sure what this means for Michigan.

Found 10, and a couple were huge, but all a little old.


----------



## Jwags

wade said:


> Howdy @Jwags .. and Everyone
> Wade here.... Will You be Fishing 🎣 and still in the Woods Hunting other Summer time Fungi


I’ll definitely be fishing. Ive picked puffballs before and I’ve never tried hunting other mushrooms but may give looking for some chants a try.


----------



## wade

Jwags said:


> I’ll definitely be fishing. Ive picked puffballs before and I’ve never tried hunting other mushrooms but may give looking for some chants a try.


Awesome @Jwags and Everyone 
Yes...Man chantrells are very easy to identify and Enjoyable to Hunt..
@Kokomorel .. does a lot of Fishing and Chantrells Hunting


----------



## Jwags

wade said:


> Awesome @Jwags and Everyone
> Yes...Man chantrells are very easy to identify and Enjoyable to Hunt..
> @Kokomorel .. does a lot of Fishing and Chantrells Hunting


Cool. I’ll get with him for some pointers.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## wade

Here are pictures of some very fresh and Clean "Chicken of the Woods" from last year May 24th 2020
Where Earlier in April while Morel Hunting @celticcurl pointed out rotted Chicken that no one had found from the year's before..
She Predicted it would probably have fresh Chicken again in a few weeks.. so when I went back in May to check..there they were.. I could see them from 100 feet away















Its time for me to go check this spot for more fresh Chickens


----------



## mmh

Near Gaylord in Michigan found nothing so far. Very dry, Year round swamps are noticeably low, areas that usually would hold water have none. Will go to some low ground that we have not hunted for years tomorrow and hope for the best. Shromm on my friends.


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> Near Gaylord in Michigan found nothing so far. Very dry, Year round swamps are noticeably low, areas that usually would hold water have none. Will go to some low ground that we have not hunted for years tomorrow and hope for the best. Shromm on my friends.


Thank You @mmh for the Solid and Excellent Reporting for all of us
"Love the Hunt"


----------



## shroomsearcher

jim_t57 said:


> I might add that I would be willing to give some to somebody or barter also. Sorry for the spelling. Yes surprised there were no finds posted from Yellowwood . I have found them late in there. Hills are a little out of my league now sorry to say.


Tell me about it. I was so sore the day after doing all that hiking. Of course, I'd done 3 straight days getting all the yard work done after that all day rain storm on Sunday. I was just beat!


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> Tell me about it. I was so sore the day after doing all that hiking. Of course, I'd done 3 straight days getting all the yard work done after that all day rain storm on Sunday. I was just beat!


@shroomsearcher .. Oh Yes.. I Feels it to..
But I still have my Head Convinced that it Feels pretty Good, 
and is Better than being Dead, Right 🤠👍🏻🍄🇺🇸
❤Love the Hunt❤


----------



## Jwags

wade said:


> @shroomsearcher .. Oh Yes.. I Feels it to..
> But I still have my Head Convinced that it Feels pretty Good,
> and is Better than being Dead, Right 🤠👍🏻🍄🇺🇸
> ❤Love the Hunt❤


About 2-1/2 weeks ago was peak season here in Iowa. I was heading up a hill I’ve climbed 100 times. I get almost to the top when I stepped wrong and heard a pop in my heel. I went down. After sitting there for a minute a hobbled to the top and found a log to sit on. I drank some water and had some jerky thinking I’ve really screwed my self. I see a hickory so I find a stick and make a staff. About that time the wife calls and I tell her what happened. She of course told me to get the hell out of the woods. I say I will. I know an easier path down the hill a little ways from where I was. So heading that way when I hit the first tree. Picked a dozen or so. Saw another tree about 30 ft away. Got another 10.
needless to say I spent nearly 4 hours making my way to that easier trail.
Funny how being on the mushrooms takes your mind off of things. I picked over a pound.
The next day I still hurt, but there were still spots I had to get to. I was in the woods by noon with my new stick.
My wife called me an idiot. lol


----------



## wade

Jwags said:


> About 2-1/2 weeks ago was peak season here in Iowa. I was heading up a hill I’ve climbed 100 times. I get almost to the top when I stepped wrong and heard a pop in my heel. I went down. After sitting there for a minute a hobbled to the top and found a log to sit on. I drank some water and had some jerky thinking I’ve really screwed my self. I see a hickory so I find a stick and make a staff. About that time the wife calls and I tell her what happened. She of course told me to get the hell out of the woods. I say I will. I know an easier path down the hill a little ways from where I was. So heading that way when I hit the first tree. Picked a dozen or so. Saw another tree about 30 ft away. Got another 10.
> needless to say I spent nearly 4 hours making my way to that easier trail.
> Funny how being on the mushrooms takes your mind off of things. I picked over a pound.
> The next day I still hurt, but there were still spots I had to get to. I was in the woods by noon with my new stick.
> My wife called me an idiot. lol


@shroomsearcher Confirms for us , Yet Another Normal day in the life of an Outdoorsmen, whom
"Loves the Hunt" ❤🍄👍🏻
Thank You


----------



## Jwags

wade said:


> @shroomsearcher Confirms for us , Yet Another Normal day in the life of an Outdoorsmen, whom
> "Loves the Hunt" ❤🍄👍🏻
> Thank You


There’s time to heal after the season is over. 
What else can you do? 🤷


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

mmh said:


> Near Gaylord in Michigan found nothing so far. Very dry, Year round swamps are noticeably low, areas that usually would hold water have none. Will go to some low ground that we have not hunted for years tomorrow and hope for the best. Shromm on my friends.


@mmh Enjoy the Family Foray & spending time with your Dad! 🍄 on!


----------



## shroomsearcher

wade said:


> @shroomsearcher .. Oh Yes.. I Feels it to..
> But I still have my Head Convinced that it Feels pretty Good,
> and is Better than being Dead, Right 🤠👍🏻🍄🇺🇸
> ❤Love the Hunt❤


I suspect that we are both like our parents. In my case particularly, I'm like my Mom. Even when she was elderly she'd take on projects that she really had no business being involved in. One day, over coffee at the kitchen table, she told me that she knew quite well how old she was, but "in her head" she still felt like she was 19! In another conversation she allowed that she felt that she was at the height of her powers at 35! 

Still, that's far younger than I am now. The thing is, I don't feel the pain while I'm out there hunting. that only comes later! 
I have to suck down some Naproxen Sodium to avoid agony later! 



Jwags said:


> About 2-1/2 weeks ago was peak season here in Iowa. I was heading up a hill I’ve climbed 100 times. I get almost to the top when I stepped wrong and heard a pop in my heel. I went down. After sitting there for a minute a hobbled to the top and found a log to sit on. I drank some water and had some jerky thinking I’ve really screwed my self. I see a hickory so I find a stick and make a staff. About that time the wife calls and I tell her what happened. She of course told me to get the hell out of the woods. I say I will. I know an easier path down the hill a little ways from where I was. So heading that way when I hit the first tree. Picked a dozen or so. Saw another tree about 30 ft away. Got another 10.
> needless to say I spent nearly 4 hours making my way to that easier trail.
> Funny how being on the mushrooms takes your mind off of things. I picked over a pound.
> The next day I still hurt, but there were still spots I had to get to. I was in the woods by noon with my new stick.
> My wife called me an idiot. lol


Women just don't understand the important things!


----------



## Kokomorel

Just when I think I’m done my daughter sends me this pic she found in a park walking her dog


----------



## Kokomorel

Kokomorel said:


> View attachment 39734
> Just when I think I’m done my daughter sends me this pic she found in a park walking her dog


Back to the woods I go


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Kokomorel said:


> You did a damn good job


Thank you, I did use a belt sander and a router to finish the cap.


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Regionnaire said:


> Gotcha. There's one in La Porte that looks very similar...I though I was seeing it from the opposite side. I really like it!


Thank you!


----------



## Stelthshroomer

Kokomorel said:


> Stelth how things going up your way thought about heading up that way this weekend wondering how things are doing


Its about over all the way up to the lake. There are mushrooms on the ground but there are only days left before they are to far gone. I did good this weekend in the Illinois forest preserves me and a friend got about 10 lbs Saturday and Sunday about 70 % of what we found was in good condition.


----------



## jashroomer

shroomsearcher said:


> I suspect that we are both like our parents. In my case particularly, I'm like my Mom. Even when she was elderly she'd take on projects that she really had no business being involved in. One day, over coffee at the kitchen table, she told me that she knew quite well how old she was, but "in her head" she still felt like she was 19! In another conversation she allowed that she felt that she was at the height of her powers at 35!
> 
> Still, that's far younger than I am now. The thing is, I don't feel the pain while I'm out there hunting. that only comes later!
> I have to suck down some Naproxen Sodium to avoid agony later!
> 
> 
> 
> Women just don't understand the important things!


I like the saying "You don't stop playing because you grow old, you grow old because you stop playing."


----------



## cwlake

Can someone refresh my memory about the website from Mi. State University that records the ground temps and moisture. I can't seem to find it. Thanks


----------



## Jtr

This year was ok in my humble opinion... We ate ten pounds fresh, still have three in the fridge... These are the twenty five pounds dehydrated... I’m still looking at work but not making any weekend hunts, in my mind the season is over... But summer/fall is just beginning!!! Happy Hunting My Friends!!!


----------



## Kokomorel

Jtr said:


> View attachment 39739
> This year was ok in my humble opinion... We ate ten pounds fresh, still have three in the fridge... These are the twenty five pounds dehydrated... I’m still looking at work but not making any weekend hunts, in my mind the season is over... But summer/fall is just beginning!!! Happy Hunting My Friends!!!


I agree but I just can’t stay out of the woods me and Lucy are going 3 and 4 days a week she loves it as much as I do


----------



## Jtr

Kokomorel said:


> I agree but I just can’t stay out of the woods me and Lucy are going 3 and 4 days a week she loves it as much as I do
> View attachment 39741
> I agree it’s gotten to the point of the season where I catch myself looking in parking lots... You know that time where you feel like a Crackhead!!!🤣... but yes my pooch loves the Hunt as much as I do!!!


----------



## wade

Yep im done till Chanterelles begin..
And am back to work full time daily on 
the Treehugger ..lots of Customizing and Creative Repairs..because many parts have been discontinued for these old 89- 98 Trackers


----------



## Regionnaire

Nothing


----------



## wade

Regionnaire said:


> Nothing
> 
> View attachment 39749
> 
> 
> View attachment 39751
> 
> 
> View attachment 39752


You Got Me 🤠👍🏻


----------



## Regionnaire

Jtr said:


> View attachment 39739
> This year was ok in my humble opinion... We ate ten pounds fresh, still have three in the fridge... These are the twenty five pounds dehydrated... I’m still looking at work but not making any weekend hunts, in my mind the season is over... But summer/fall is just beginning!!! Happy Hunting My Friends!!!


I agree. Pound-wise we were close, with you probably beating me by 4-5 lbs. I think I found somewhere in the ballpark of 1400 total. If we didn't have that cold stick around, it would've been a monster season in the Region...haven't had one of those in a while. I had a really hard time with hilltops this year, but had good luck on slopes and bottoms of hills. A few forests didn't produce anything for me.

I went out to clean up garbage in my go-to forest and did okay in a few hours. A small number were only 2 days old, but most were end of season. I might have 1 more afternoon of looking, but that will probably be it, considering the 90 degree temps and a doctor's appointment on the horizon.

Ate 2 lbs battered and fried with some grilled pork tenderloin medallions tonight.


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> You Got Me 🤠👍🏻


Was wondering if you'd catch that


----------



## Jtr

Regionnaire said:


> I agree. Pound-wise we were close, with you probably beating me by 4-5 lbs. I think I found somewhere in the ballpark of 1400 total. If we didn't have that cold stick around, it would've been a monster season in the Region...haven't had one of those in a while. I had a really hard time with hilltops this year, but had good luck on slopes and bottoms of hills. A few forests didn't produce anything for me.
> 
> I went out to clean up garbage in my go-to forest and did okay in a few hours. A small number were only 2 days old, but most were end of season. I might have 1 more afternoon of looking, but that will probably be it, considering the 90 degree temps and a doctor's appointment on the horizon.
> 
> Ate 2 lbs battered and fried with some grilled pork tenderloin medallions tonight.
> View attachment 39753


You are correct, without the cold spell and a little more well timed moisture we could have had a stellar season... just thinking about it I haven’t heard thunder or seen any lightning yet this year...


----------



## wade

Jtr said:


> You are correct, without the cold spell and a little more well timed moisture we could have had a stellar season... just thinking about it I haven’t heard thunder or seen any lightning yet this year...


I do ..so Very much.. Love Morel Hunting.. Out in Severe Thunder, Lightning & Rain Storms 🌧🎶


----------



## noskydaddy

*Here's a question for the board:*
*
Say it rains today. How long before you 
would expect to see some new morel growth 
worth harvesting?*

*I'm wondering if running into the woods 
the day after the rain is too soon.*


----------



## Jtr

noskydaddy said:


> *Here's a question for the board:*
> 
> *Say it rains today. How long before you
> would expect to see some new morel growth
> worth harvesting?*
> 
> *I'm wondering if running into the woods
> the day after the rain is too soon.*


There’s a lot more factors than just water... Based on your question there is not a simple answer, what’s new growth?/what’s worth harvesting?... I would say if they where above ground before the rain, 2-4 days later good growth will have happened... They don’t grow overnight, 🤣... The average lifespan of a morel is about two weeks...


----------



## jim_t57

noskydaddy said:


> *Here's a question for the board:*
> 
> *Say it rains today. How long before you
> would expect to see some new morel growth
> worth harvesting?*
> 
> *I'm wondering if running into the woods
> the day after the rain is too soon.*


 I love to go after a rain especially overnight. If you see steam rising above the woods all the better. If you have a lot of competition in your woods I would go. If you don't then you should be able to let them grow a few days . Looks like its going to be in the 80's here not sure up your way. Just my opinion. Let us know how you do. Good luck.


----------



## Jwags

noskydaddy said:


> *Here's a question for the board:*
> 
> *Say it rains today. How long before you
> would expect to see some new morel growth
> worth harvesting?*
> 
> *I'm wondering if running into the woods
> the day after the rain is too soon.*


They’re not chia pets. 
I expect the rain is too late.


----------



## Jtr

A work find today... What’s up is up, they are starting to turn with the heat and drought... Found about a pound that were worth grabbing, left 30+ to go back to the earth... It was a new spot so I added it to my map... But Nigel the knome says it’s over and I have to agree... Also a view from my office today!... Love my job!!!


----------



## Tool fan

I just wanted to say I hate you guys jk lol got less than a quarter of what we normally get and ate them right up now nothing means nothing


----------



## shroomsearcher

Jtr said:


> There’s a lot more factors than just water... Based on your question there is not a simple answer, what’s new growth?/what’s worth harvesting?... I would say if they where above ground before the rain, 2-4 days later good growth will have happened... They don’t grow overnight, 🤣... The average lifespan of a morel is about two weeks...


True that! Several years ago, on a late season hunt I found a nice morel growing near an apple tree in tallish grass. I was going to take it, but it just glowed so golden in that grass! I put my fingertips on it, and it felt so cool and moist that I decided to leave it. I spruced up the grass to hide it, praying that no one else would find it and went back 3 days later. It had doubled in size and a little buddy had sprouted right next to it. 

This was on May 23, the latest harvest I've ever experienced up here in NE Ohio. It's the far right hand morel in my avatar, and it's little buddy is right next to it. 

I hunted yesterday and today, and hiked my legs off. I'm just waiting for the Aleve to kick in! And I found nothing! So, it's time to cut the back yard, again! And get the garden in. Bring on the Chants and chickens!


----------



## jashroomer

So here's a discussion I had with my son. Our last giant year, finding trees loaded with hundreds of shrooms, was 2005, the year after our last cicada hatch. We wondered if the trillions of holes they leave behind allow for more aeration and hydration, and might help with creating some prime conditions the following year. Just a thought as I read posts and already long for next season.


----------



## noskydaddy

jashroomer said:


> So here's a discussion I had with my son. Our last giant year, finding trees loaded with hundreds of shrooms, was 2005, the year after our last cicada hatch. We wondered if the trillions of holes they leave behind allow for more aeration and hydration, and might help with creating some prime conditions the following year. Just a thought as I read posts and already long for next season.


*I'll buy it!*


----------



## bjcol

How much does TruGreen charge to aerate a 35-acre woods? Asking for a friend. ;-)


----------



## Regionnaire

wade said:


> I do ..so Very much.. Love Morel Hunting.. Out in Severe Thunder, Lightning & Rain Storms 🌧🎶


The only thing I don't like about hunting in the rain is the lack of light as the canopy fills in...I absolutely love the morning sun. Otherwise, I love it because it keeps others away. As Warren Buffet would say, "Be greedy when others are fearful."


----------



## Regionnaire

noskydaddy said:


> *Here's a question for the board:*
> 
> *Say it rains today. How long before you
> would expect to see some new morel growth
> worth harvesting?*
> 
> *I'm wondering if running into the woods
> the day after the rain is too soon.*


If you have the time, it's never too soon to check...especially when in season IMO

My observations lead me to believe you generally need 2 days for mushrooms to grow enough to pick, and 4-5 days to reach their potential. If they get a good balance of rain/sun/warmth, sometimes it speeds up the process

Me, personally, I like to have at least 6 hours of sun after the rain to really kick in the new growth. If it rains Tuesday morning, then the sun comes out Tuesday PM and/or Wednesday AM, I'd be out all day Thursday for sure. I'd head right for the spots where the sun made it through


----------



## Regionnaire

I haven't gone out in a couple days, and the knee is saying to call it quits (as much as I hate to). Really wanted to do a deep forest dive this week (a la @wade), but couldn't.

Still have to go out and pick up more garbage one day, though.


----------



## guff76

Regionnaire said:


> I haven't gone out in a couple days, and the knee is saying to call it quits (as much as I hate to). Really wanted to do a deep forest dive this week (a la @wade), but couldn't.
> 
> Still have to go out and pick up more garbage one day, though.


Always to much garbage, frickin slobs, it's just so hard for someone to carry their crap back out with them. If a person is cought littering they should get there hands chopped off. All that litter just messes up the beauty of the woods. Maybe that's a bit drastic but..


----------



## Glenn

Glenn reporting in from Northern Michigan. I have picked black morels up here for 5 consecutive weekends and they are done now. I have been checking temps and reliable trees in anticipation of the whites, greys, yellows. I have a four day weekend off from work starting tomorrow. Hopefully it is finally my turn and the picking begins. Don't know what to expect. It definitely has been very dry but we did get a little rain yesterday and forecasting more this weekend. I will be posting finds on the Michigan forums hopefully. Meanwhile I have enjoyed reading your posts in Indiana. Its always fun!


----------



## cwlake

Glenn said:


> Glenn reporting in from Northern Michigan. I have picked black morels up here for 5 consecutive weekends and they are done now. I have been checking temps and reliable trees in anticipation of the whites, greys, yellows. I have a four day weekend off from work starting tomorrow. Hopefully it is finally my turn and the picking begins. Don't know what to expect. It definitely has been very dry but we did get a little rain yesterday and forecasting more this weekend. I will be posting finds on the Michigan forums hopefully. Meanwhile I have enjoyed reading your posts in Indiana. Its always fun!


I'll be in your neighborhood for the next four days as well. Good luck! If you hear a stampede coming it's just me and my crew.


----------



## capn morel

Haven't checked in for a while. Four days ago, I finally had one decent day & found ~ 2 lbs of yellows in ~ an hour in LaPorte Co. Since then, only one here, one there. Going back to the same place today.


----------



## wade

Glenn said:


> Glenn reporting in from Northern Michigan. I have picked black morels up here for 5 consecutive weekends and they are done now. I have been checking temps and reliable trees in anticipation of the whites, greys, yellows. I have a four day weekend off from work starting tomorrow. Hopefully it is finally my turn and the picking begins. Don't know what to expect. It definitely has been very dry but we did get a little rain yesterday and forecasting more this weekend. I will be posting finds on the Michigan forums hopefully. Meanwhile I have enjoyed reading your posts in Indiana. Its always fun!


Thank You for Helping All of Us with Your EXCELLENT REPORTING 🤠👍🏻🍄


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> *Here's a question for the board:*
> 
> *Say it rains today. How long before you
> would expect to see some new morel growth
> worth harvesting?*
> 
> *I'm wondering if running into the woods
> the day after the rain is too soon.*


Thank You @noskydaddy / no sky daddy
* This is such an Awesome Question.
And I have been waiting for days to reply.
** Still; the exact same thoughts and answers have remained on the front of my mind, right in behind my eyeballs and up a little ..
My initial thoughts/answers

"The Mystery Will Always Be" and....
"I Won't Know if I Don't Go"
these are two Absolutes and True.
Additionally;
Forest Gump's Moma confirmed it this way...
" Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get"
And My my...don't we all Love Our Morel Mystery in such a similar way...
When I was a boy I would be going crazy looking out the window and ask My Dad..Please Daddy let's go to the woods and get some Mushrooms.
* He Would say Wait till We Get a Good Rain 🌧
Then after the Sun 🌞 pops out Good for a day or two Then We'll go..
Daddy was Right We/ He would always find'um like that..
I would take his knife and Cut'm and carry the bread sack, I do Remember filling big paper grocery bags to the top with Blacks..
That's all changed now, we find very few Blacks.
* One time we got back to the car and Dad says Wade where's the Mushrooms at...?
I had forgotten and left the bag in the woods..
I sat in the car and .. Cried and just cried and cried 😢😭💔😪
It didn't take long, and Daddy was back to the car with that bag, He knew where to find it.. He sat me in his lap and let me begin learning to drive the car 🚗 Home. it was a 1964 Ford Galaxy 500 sedan.
When I Grew up I wanted to learn more and find more Mushrooms/ Morels..
I knew they just had to be more out there Somewhere on the Right days..
This is when I Realized
" I Won't Know if I Don't Go "
But after all this time I still have Never found as many as my Dad use to back in the 60's & 70's
But.. by going so much, I have Learned this...
* if there has been a good rain 🌧and the temps are right, * Yes they can pop up over night 🌙*
Even before Morning sun 🌄 hits um.
"The Mystery Will Always Be"
"You Won't Know if You Don't Go"
"Love the Hunt"







Chewy found this one in 2018.. it was the first time I realized he had been trying to show me..


----------



## jim_t57

Love the great story Wade! Wish I would have had a mentor like your father. Thanks for your comment about popping up overnight. I was scared to come right out and say it. Didn't want to ruffle any feathers. I am also a believer in rumbles of thunder and lightning strikes to help them along. The late white mushrooms found in the bottoms around Sycamore trees especially. I would not even rule out footfalls to help shake them out. I was with my Nephew one beautiful morning after an overnight t storm. Sun out bright. Finding mushrooms as we were walking . I saw a group of hunters coming towards us that were already coming out at an hour after daylight. My Neph said shoot we might as well go somewhere else. I said lets stand right here and wait and see what they have found. So they hunted their way to us and we talked from 10 or so yards apart. They had several fresh nice ones. We said our goodlucks and put our eyes back to hunting .We started finding them right where they were standing and continued to find them where they had already hunted minutes before. Many of them were flat and cracked in their footprints. I will never believe that 200 pound plus men can step directly on 4-5 inch mushrooms and not obliterate them to shreds if they weren't in the process of popping up. Just an observation I've witnessed several times. That day we retraced our steps and found more that way with our foot prints on them. As long as I'm able I will continue to be sleepless on a spring night waiting for daylight to be in the mushroom woods after a thunderstorm!


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> Thank You @noskydaddy / no sky daddy
> * This is such an Awesome Question.
> And I have been waiting for days to reply.
> ** Still; the exact same thoughts and answers have remained on the front of my mind, right in behind my eyeballs and up a little ..
> My initial thoughts/answers
> 
> "The Mystery Will Always Be" and....
> "I Won't Know if I Don't Go"
> these are two Absolutes and True.
> Additionally;
> Forest Gump's Moma confirmed it this way...
> " Life is like a box of chocolates, you never know what your gonna get"
> And My my...don't we all Love Our Morel Mystery in such a similar way...
> When I was a boy I would be going crazy looking out the window and ask My Dad..Please Daddy let's go to the woods and get some Mushrooms.
> * He Would say Wait till We Get a Good Rain 🌧
> Then after the Sun 🌞 pops out Good for a day or two Then We'll go..
> Daddy was Right We/ He would always find'um like that..
> I would take his knife and Cut'm and carry the bread sack, I do Remember filling big paper grocery bags to the top with Blacks..
> That's all changed now, we find very few Blacks.
> * One time we got back to the car and Dad says Wade where's the Mushrooms at...?
> I had forgotten and left the bag in the woods..
> I sat in the car and .. Cried and just cried and cried 😢😭💔😪
> It didn't take long, and Daddy was back to the car He knew where to find it.. He sat me in his lap and let me begin learning to drive the car 🚗 Home. it was a 1964 Ford Galaxy 500 sedan.
> When I Grew up I wanted to learn more and find more Mushrooms/ Morels..
> I knew they just had to be more out there Somewhere on the Right days..
> This is when I Realized
> " I Won't Know if I Don't Go "
> But after all this time I still have Never found as many as my Dad use to back in the 60's & 70's
> But.. by going so much, I have Learned this...
> * if there has been a good rain 🌧and the temps are right, * Yes they can pop up over night 🌙*
> Even before Morning sun 🌄 hits um.
> "The Mystery Will Always Be"
> "You Won't Know if You Don't Go"
> "Love the Hunt"
> View attachment 39796
> Chewy found this one in 2018.. it was the first time I realized he had been trying to show me..
> View attachment 39797


One of my earliest memories was standing in a field between Cloverdale and Spencer, crying because Dad and Grandpa were heading back to the car, and I wasn't done mushroom hunting, only to fall asleep on a bag of mushrooms on the ride home.


----------



## Kokomorel

Me and Lucy in the woods didn’t take long chickens are up Miami County


----------



## shroomsearcher

Nice that you seem to be getting them. Morels are done around here, and with the temps we've been getting lately, it seems like Chants and chickens should be the next targets! But, it's been so dry! It's been 2 weeks since we've had a drop of rain.


----------



## Kokomorel

Chickens grow fast First pictures from Friday second Saturday third Sunday


----------



## noskydaddy

*Good news: Garden is in!

GARDEN STATS:

Size - 51' x 17' (3:1)
Organic **gardening* *practices only*

*18 broccoli
19 pepper
10 toms
kale
kalettes*
*lettuces
kholrabi
cukes*
*130 potatoes (back half of garden)

* Covered in straw to retard weeds and hold moisture. *








*


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> *Good news: Garden is in!
> 
> GARDEN STATS:
> 
> Size - 51' x 17' (3:1)
> Organic **gardening* *practices only*
> 
> *18 broccoli
> 19 pepper
> 10 toms
> kale
> kalettes*
> *lettuces
> kholrabi
> cukes*
> *130 potatoes (back half of garden)
> 
> * Covered in straw to retard weeds and hold moisture. *
> 
> View attachment 39870
> *


Wow that looks Well done ..and Manageable


----------



## jim_t57

noskydaddy said:


> *Good news: Garden is in!
> 
> GARDEN STATS:
> 
> Size - 51' x 17' (3:1)
> Organic **gardening* *practices only*
> 
> *18 broccoli
> 19 pepper
> 10 toms
> kale
> kalettes*
> *lettuces
> kholrabi
> cukes*
> *130 potatoes (back half of garden)
> 
> * Covered in straw to retard weeds and hold moisture. *
> 
> View attachment 39870
> *


Well done. You 'll be like me. Busy all summer canning and freezing. Preserve the harvest! Organics all the way. Those crappie scraps are under my tomatoes.


----------



## Kokomorel

jim_t57 said:


> Well done. You 'll be like me. Busy all summer canning and freezing. Preserve the harvest! Organics all the way. Those crappie scraps are under my tomatoes.


That’s where all my fish scraps go The wife and me did pretty good last weekend cleaned fish for 2 hours trying to fill up the freezer


----------



## jim_t57

Kokomorel said:


> That’s where all my fish scraps go The wife and me did pretty good last weekend cleaned fish for 2 hours trying to fill up the freezer
> View attachment 39874
> View attachment 39875


Very nice!


----------



## jim_t57

First head of broccoli this morning. Love getting things out early to beat the heat and bugs!


----------



## jashroomer

jim_t57 said:


> First head of broccoli this morning. Love getting things out early to beat the heat and bugs!
> View attachment 39876
> View attachment 39879


Early I guess, looks like you must start things around Christmas. Never had luck with broccoli or brussel sprouts, plants will look great with little yield. 
I must say I have garden envy now after seeing your work.


----------



## jim_t57

jashroomer said:


> Early I guess, looks like you must start things around Christmas. Never had luck with broccoli or brussel sprouts, plants will look great with little yield.
> I must say I have garden envy now after seeing your work.


Lol I started my seeds indoors the !st of March. Set them out April !st. You may remember my pics from the day of the last snow.


----------



## shroomsearcher

jashroomer said:


> Early I guess, looks like you must start things around Christmas. Never had luck with broccoli or brussel sprouts, plants will look great with little yield.
> I must say I have garden envy now after seeing your work.


Yeah, great looking garden! For me it's broccoli and cauliflower, they would always bolt so I gave up on them.


----------



## jim_t57

shroomsearcher said:


> Yeah, great looking garden! For me it's broccoli and cauliflower, they would always bolt so I gave up on them.


 I usually do well with the broccoli but cauliflower usually doesn't do well for me. First time I tried I got beautiful heads. Since then nothing. Can't explain it. Brussel sprouts take forever to make sprouts. If you keep the lower leaves pruned as they start little sprouts they start to get bigger. It will look like mini palm trees by November.


----------



## wade

I like "okra" it's ..
*easy to grow
*grows tall so no weeding needed

easy to pick, don't have to bend over
pick um small and eat um right off the plant
*keep um picked small, good in a salad
*white bread, mayo,Tomatoes, okra sandwich 🥪😋👌


----------



## GTShroom

Kokomorel said:


> That’s where all my fish scraps go The wife and me did pretty good last weekend cleaned fish for 2 hours trying to fill up the freezer
> View attachment 39874
> View attachment 39875


Nice little crappie


----------



## wade

Any thoughts here?







which of these is an Elm tree ???


----------



## meredo

Please help ID! thanks


----------



## meredo

also we found this little berry like things. it doesnt smell like strawberry.
and this talk stalk. is it garlic scapes?


----------



## jim_t57

meredo said:


> also we found this little berry like things. it doesnt smell like strawberry.
> and this talk stalk. is it garlic scapes?


#1 rule when you consume any fungi for the first time whether it be morels or any other species. Eat just a bite then wait about 2 days and make your own determination. Someone did this many times over the centuries to come up with a list of edibles. No one can give you a concise answer. Everyones immune system comes into question here. Your liver is on the line. Definitely don't consume alcohol with mushrooms. Thanks for the report.


----------



## guff76

meredo said:


> also we found this little berry like things. it doesnt smell like strawberry.
> and this talk stalk. is it garlic scapes?


Yea not sure what they are either, but look like miniature strawberries n like you say don't smell like them...
The other things have no idea either


----------



## jashroomer

jim_t57 said:


> #1 rule when you consume any fungi for the first time whether it be morels or any other species. Eat just a bite then wait about 2 days and make your own determination. Someone did this many times over the centuries to come up with a list of edibles. No one can give you a concise answer. Everyones immune system comes into question here. Your liver is on the line. Definitely don't consume alcohol with mushrooms. Thanks for the report.


Also, we, my wife and I, found out she is allergic to morels. She has a couple of other food allergies and had never eaten morels. After her violent reaction ( won't go into detail ) , I don't have to share morels with her any more. 
I found 6 other edible fungi last year, 99% sure on them, even did some spore prints, still couldn't try them. You can be right 100 times, but 1 wrong ID and you dissolve you liver.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

meredo said:


> also we found this little berry like things. it doesnt smell like strawberry.
> and this talk stalk. is it garlic scapes?


Howdy @meredo ! That there berry i_s _*Potentilla indica. *We call "_Indian Strawberry". "Mock or False Strawberry" are also common names for this species._


----------



## wade

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Howdy @meredo ! That there berry i_s _*Potentilla indica. *We call "_Indian Strawberry". "Mock or False Strawberry" are also common names for this species._


Howdy Yall Wade Here....
OK.. I'm gonna LIKE this response by @HawkeyeMerkels to @meredo 's Request Needing / Wanting Our Help identifying Fungi / Mushrooms and Other Fun & Cool Forest finds.
And Make My Own Request to All of Us including Meredo ... That when anyone Requests help identifying " Potential Edibles"...
And Any of Us .. Give them a Spacific identifying effort .. that identifying information, which in this instance is "Potentilla Indica"
I Request to You Meredo and to All of Us..
That Any Identifying of Fungi and Other Edibles..
Should then be Noted as a Beginning Reference to then be followed up by Ones Own Personal Efforts and FURTHERING of RESEARCH towards ABSOLUTE CONFIRMATION 👍🏻👌

🤔 "INFORMATION is Always More than Half of what I Come out of the Woods With" 🤠


----------



## shroomsearcher

meredo said:


> also we found this little berry like things. it doesnt smell like strawberry.
> and this talk stalk. is it garlic scapes?


Good advice, Wade. ID's from a photo alone should always be suspect. Much more needs to be done. And for meredo, of those tall stalks are still there, why not give it the "bitter boleter" test. Bite off the tip, chew it a few times and spit it out. What does it taste like? 

But I doubt that's what you've found. If you google wild garlic you will get references to ramps. I looked at your pic again to see what kinds of leaves are below those stalks, since ramps will grow a flower bearing stalk at the end of their season. But, everything under those stalks looks nothing like ramps. Looks more like Virginia Creeper to me. 

Anyway, keep an eye on them if you can, and check out the google reference to "wild garlic" and see if those stalks develop into anything like what is in their pics.


----------



## jashroomer

wade said:


> I like "okra" it's ..
> *easy to grow
> *grows tall so no weeding needed
> 
> easy to pick, don't have to bend over
> pick um small and eat um right off the plant
> *keep um picked small, good in a salad
> *white bread, mayo,Tomatoes, okra sandwich 🥪😋👌


We will do okra on the grill, butter and garlic, never tried one right off the plant.

On a morel related topic, Ocho, my now 5 month old beagle pup is a morel beast. I have one dried morel i saved for training. We hadn't done any training for a couple of weeks, took the morel out yesterday, hid it in the grass, let the Ocho out and he started hunting, got about 10 feet down wind, pivoted and went straight to it. He then moves it out of his way looking for the cheese i was putting under them in the begining.


----------



## Kokomorel

jashroomer said:


> We will do okra on the grill, butter and garlic, never tried one right off the plant.
> 
> On a morel related topic, Ocho, my now 5 month old beagle pup is a morel beast. I have one dried morel i saved for training. We hadn't done any training for a couple of weeks, took the morel out yesterday, hid it in the grass, let the Ocho out and he started hunting, got about 10 feet down wind, pivoted and went straight to it. He then moves it out of his way looking for the cheese i was putting under them in the begining.


Glad to hear your pup is doing good on the hunting. It’s going to be interesting to see how Lucy switches from morels to chanterelles. Hope you get out this summer and do some Summer mushroom hunting good luck to you and your pup


----------



## shroomsearcher

Had on and off drizzle all day today. Nothing heavy, but a good all day soaker. Man, we needed it. Someone local mentioned finding some oysters the other day on another board. Took a drive past my chicken log this afternoon and nothing is happening there yet. And yes, it IS visible from the park road! That's why I have to keep a tight eye on it.


----------



## noskydaddy

Kokomorel said:


> Glad to hear your pup is doing good on the hunting. It’s going to be interesting to see how Lucy switches from morels to chanterelles. Hope you get out this summer and do some Summer mushroom hunting good luck to you and your pup


*@Kokomorel do you have any records on 
when you start seeing chants in your area?*

*What part of the state are you in for **reference?
*
*Thanks!*


----------



## Kokomorel

noskydaddy said:


> *@Kokomorel do you have any records on
> when you start seeing chants in your area?
> 
> What part of the state are you in for **reference?*
> 
> *Thanks!*


Last 3 years it’s been last of June to the first of July Miami Co


----------



## jim_t57

Found these lurking around in my strawberries this morning.Think I'll take a break from the garden and lace up the boots and head for the woods. Even the locusts are in silent mode. Think there has been a chant posted already. just not the color we are used to here in central Indiana.


----------



## wade

So...All this past year..I had been getting this advertisement Popp'n up on my smart Phone .
FOR THIS LITTLE BUT POWERFULL MONOCULAR TELESCOPE..








So .. i ordered one.. and added the lifetime Warranty/Garantee..final price bout $58
Now..of course They talked it up to be Amazing and I always know its most likely Exaggerating.
But Still; I knew it was pocket size and that if it was at least of average quality and capabilities that it would do what I need it to do..








These Next pictures show what you get




































I'm Happy with it..
I've tested it around my home outside

at 100' ft I will clearly identify thumb 👍🏻 size Morels that I wouldn't have a chance of seeing
at 200' ft I will Clearly identify Morels two thumbs wide and tall that I wouldn't have a chance of seeing..
Unless I walked 🚶‍♂️ over to them.. which is What I Want this monocular for..
it just came in the mail. So I did not have it for Hunting with this Year.
but for many years, I have been shopping wanting to buy the best $460+ binoculars.
Instead I'm trying this Monocular..
THERE ARE SO MANY TIMES.. I'll be Hunting along and Hunting tree to tree ..when I spot a tree ...say on the other side of the creek, or way on up the hill...
Yall know what I mean...
So Now with this pocket size Monocular 🤠😳🍄🍄🍄🍄👍🏻🌻🌻🌻🦋🦋🦋✌🐺🐺🐺🦃🦃🦃🦃👍🏻🦅🦅🦅🦅🇺🇸


----------



## shroomsearcher

Kokomorel said:


> Last 3 years it’s been last of June to the first of July Miami Co


I've been finding them beginning in early July in my spot. Usually need some decent heat to bring them up. 

And Wade, that's very interesting! So, the brand name is Starscope, what's the power on that thing? Looks like it's well put together, and could be a handy tool. What's cool is that I used magnification to locate my first ever chickens. There's creek valley where I get my ramps, and I was going to check it for chickens. There's a high spot just before you hike down in, and I thought why not use binoculars to scan from up there. Spotted a big chicken log from 200 yards away! So the concept is valid! 

These aren't any $460+ binoculars, these are Tasco 7x35's that cost less than $50 about 20 years ago. But, they are really nice. Sharp images, no refraction around the edges, focus is excellent. I guess that once in a while even a company like Tasco can put out a decent product. 

I put one of those harnesses on it so it rides on my shoulder rather than the back of my neck, but it would still be heavier than that monocular, so I'm going to check it out. I got a little mad money burning a hole in my pocket, so I will check those out. Thanks for posting!

Oh, BTW, someone on Ohio Game Fishing's wild edibles page posted pics of a huge find of yellow Oysters!


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> I've been finding them beginning in early July in my spot. Usually need some decent heat to bring them up.
> 
> And Wade, that's very interesting! So, the brand name is Starscope, what's the power on that thing? Looks like it's well put together, and could be a handy tool. What's cool is that I used magnification to locate my first ever chickens. There's creek valley where I get my ramps, and I was going to check it for chickens. There's a high spot just before you hike down in, and I thought why not use binoculars to scan from up there. Spotted a big chicken log from 200 yards away! So the concept is valid!
> 
> These aren't any $460+ binoculars, these are Tasco 7x35's that cost less than $50 about 20 years ago. But, they are really nice. Sharp images, no refraction around the edges, focus is excellent. I guess that once in a while even a company like Tasco can put out a decent product.
> 
> I put one of those harnesses on it so it rides on my shoulder rather than the back of my neck, but it would still be heavier than that monocular, so I'm going to check it out. I got a little mad money burning a hole in my pocket, so I will check those out. Thanks for posting!
> 
> Oh, BTW, someone on Ohio Game Fishing's wild edibles page posted pics of a huge find of yellow Oysters!


@shroomsearcher.. and Everyone.. here is an add from Indianapolis facebook marketplace..
I could not confirm that it's the starscope but it sure looks exactly like it ..but mine was from starscope .com


----------



## wade

Howdy....Good Morning Jay @jdaniels313


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> So...All this past year..I had been getting this advertisement Popp'n up on my smart Phone .
> FOR THIS LITTLE BUT POWERFULL MONOCULAR TELESCOPE..
> View attachment 39928
> 
> So .. i ordered one.. and added the lifetime Warranty/Garantee..final price bout $58
> Now..of course They talked it up to be Amazing and I always know its most likely Exaggerating.
> But Still; I knew it was pocket size and that if it was at least of average quality and capabilities that it would do what I need it to do..
> View attachment 39929
> 
> These Next pictures show what you get
> View attachment 39930
> View attachment 39931
> View attachment 39932
> View attachment 39933
> View attachment 39934
> 
> I'm Happy with it..
> I've tested it around my home outside
> 
> at 100' ft I will clearly identify thumb 👍🏻 size Morels that I wouldn't have a chance of seeing
> at 200' ft I will Clearly identify Morels two thumbs wide and tall that I wouldn't have a chance of seeing..
> Unless I walked 🚶‍♂️ over to them.. which is What I Want this monocular for..
> it just came in the mail. So I did not have it for Hunting with this Year.
> but for many years, I have been shopping wanting to buy the best $460+ binoculars.
> Instead I'm trying this Monocular..
> THERE ARE SO MANY TIMES.. I'll be Hunting along and Hunting tree to tree ..when I spot a tree ...say on the other side of the creek, or way on up the hill...
> Yall know what I mean...
> So Now with this pocket size Monocular 🤠😳🍄🍄🍄🍄👍🏻🌻🌻🌻🦋🦋🦋✌🐺🐺🐺🦃🦃🦃🦃👍🏻🦅🦅🦅🦅🇺🇸


Boy do I! The older my feet get, the more I like magnification! I just got a little set I call my "Mushoculars". They save me a lot of un-needed 'mountain climbing'! That one you got looks pretty good. I'm sure it will save you a few steps next season!


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> Howdy....Good Morning Jay @jdaniels313


Hi Wade. How ya doin' on that Morel Assault vehicle?


----------



## wade

jdaniels313 said:


> Hi Wade. How ya doin' on that Morel Assault vehicle?


Still working on it daily.. I see @Kokomorel is up with us also this morning


----------



## wade

Been cleaning and painting..getting ready to put the axles back on it..with everything new..bearings seals fluids brakes and drums


----------



## wade

@jdaniels313 .. I finally got woke up and thinking it ain't morning for you yet..your still living in Monday evening Memorial Day just past 10:00 pm


----------



## Kokomorel

Found a couple chickens today. Lucy has no interest in chickens hope she loves the Chants like me Chickens were past there prime so I let them be. Next week Should be good calling for rain hot weather hopefully to bring the chants up early. Did see alot of fungi starting in the woods


----------



## Kokomorel

Well we found some older oysters but no Chants yet


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> Well we found some older oysters but no Chants yet
> View attachment 39971


She's a Good!! Girl 🍄


----------



## jdaniels313

Hey Wade....I'm sending you and Kokomorel some California "mushroom humor"! Happy Shroomin'...


----------



## shroomsearcher

That's a real "inside" joke!


----------



## sb

Well . . . that cartoon reminded me of being a kid and being into practical jokes. I read Outdoor Life magazine, and at the back there was a section of thematic real life antecdotes. This one month being all odd hunting accidents.

Seems that during deer season one practical jokester got back to camp before the rest of his buddies and decided to play a practical joke. Knowing the trail they would be using to get back to camp, he ventured out the trail and hid in some bushes. As the rest of the group came by he gave out his best growl and shook the bushes he was hiding in, to scare them.

Scared shitless . . .they opened fire into the bushes, promptly killing him.

I still to this day, thought it was a good practical joke -- even as it was poor judgement.

Happy mushroom hunting everyone.


----------



## noskydaddy

*@Kokomorel - I saw someone posted a few chants on FB in Lenawee Co, MI. *
*It's on the IN/MI line east of the state.
*
*Could be starting...*


----------



## Tool fan

Just wanted to say hey and hope everyone is doing well and getting some nice summer shroooooms!


----------



## Kokomorel

noskydaddy said:


> *@Kokomorel - I saw someone posted a few chants on FB in Lenawee Co, MI. *
> *It's on the IN/MI line east of the state.
> *
> *Could be starting...*


Was out this morning with Lucy still no Chants here got about a quarter inch of rain last night looks like it’s going to cool down here next week[/QUOTE]


----------



## cwlake

noskydaddy said:


> *@Kokomorel - I saw someone posted a few chants on FB in Lenawee Co, MI. *
> *It's on the IN/MI line east of the state.*
> 
> *Could be starting...*


thats just 30 miles east of me. I may have to take a look this weekend.


----------



## wade

@Robinbluebird Get'n in some Tomatoes 🍅 & Peppers 🌶 Flowers 💐& Herbs 🌿 Along the Afternoon Sun side of Our Home 🏡 ..
ALL the ground /Soil around here is Prehistoric Glacieral Pushed up, then Melt back, Leaving some of the best Soil in the World 🌎 No Amending or Fertilizer Needed here.
Hopefully We can get it all planted earlier next year in by May 15th of 2022















🤠I'm Happy ❤


----------



## Old Elm

Looking good - Enjoy. 👍🏽


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> @Robinbluebird Get'n in some Tomatoes 🍅 & Peppers 🌶 Flowers 💐& Herbs 🌿 Along the Afternoon Sun side of Our Home 🏡 ..
> ALL the ground /Soil around here is Prehistoric Glacieral Pushed up, then Melt back, Leaving some of the best Soil in the World 🌎 No Amending or Fertilizer Needed here.
> Hopefully We can get it all planted earlier next year in by May 15th of 2022
> View attachment 39986
> View attachment 39987
> 
> 🤠I'm Happy ❤


That looks like great dirt and the plants are loving it! Kudos to Robinbluebird! I just had my first BLT's of the season with fresh homegrown tomatoes yesterday! There's nothing like 'em! I honestly don't know how they can grow such sh--ty, tasteless ones like they have in the stores all winter. I couldn't grow tomatoes that bad tasting if I tried! Sure am happy it's tomato time out here! (other than the 113 degree days this week!) Happy Shroomin'...........


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall...Wade here! 🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸

🍄💥🍄💥🍄💥EVERYONE👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻😳👍🏻
WE HAVE AN IMPORTANT ANOUNCEMENT
ONE OF OUR MEMBERS WHOM WE WILL SOON IDENTIFY...✌🤫
MAY HAVE FOUND A NEW and UNIDENTIFIED and UN-NAMED Species of MOREL.!!!🇺🇸
PLEASE Standby for Further information and FILM at 10:00pm 🍄💥🍄💥🍄💥 
Adding Photo Now....


----------



## jim_t57

jdaniels313 said:


> That looks like great dirt and the plants are loving it! Kudos to Robinbluebird! I just had my first BLT's of the season with fresh homegrown tomatoes yesterday! There's nothing like 'em! I honestly don't know how they can grow such sh--ty, tasteless ones like they have in the stores all winter. I couldn't grow tomatoes that bad tasting if I tried! Sure am happy it's tomato time out here! (other than the 113 degree days this week!) Happy Shroomin'...........


Where you located j ? I have BLT envy.


----------



## cwlake

wade said:


> @Robinbluebird Get'n in some Tomatoes 🍅 & Peppers 🌶 Flowers 💐& Herbs 🌿 Along the Afternoon Sun side of Our Home 🏡 ..
> ALL the ground /Soil around here is Prehistoric Glacieral Pushed up, then Melt back, Leaving some of the best Soil in the World 🌎 No Amending or Fertilizer Needed here.
> Hopefully We can get it all planted earlier next year in by May 15th of 2022
> View attachment 39986
> View attachment 39987
> 
> 🤠I'm Happy ❤


Did you know that those wild orange flowers in the background are edible. I haven't tried them but recently read this in a book written by a PhD. The writer was on the TV series, Alone and she lasted 57 days.


----------



## wade

Here it is,
A potential UNIDENTIFIED and UN-NAMED
NEW Species of MOREL mushroom..
Scientists are in process of receiving there Requested Samples, with which to begin there Laboratory Analysis


----------



## jdaniels313

jim_t57 said:


> Where you located j ? I have BLT envy.


The 'Sunshine State', California. All our veggie gardens are in full swing. It was 113 in the shade yesterday, so there is a 'down' side!


----------



## wade

jdaniels313 said:


> The 'Sunshine State', California. All our veggie gardens are in full swing. It was 113 in the shade yesterday, so there is a 'down' side!


I don't think we've ever gotten hotter than 105°
Here in Indiana..and usually never much past 95° more than 3 days


----------



## mmh

We buried my father today, a man that taught many to love nature, the woods and Morel hunting. Since 2002 he would rent a house in rural areas of Northern Michigan and the family would spend a long weekend in the woods. 
He was buried with his walking stick, compass and a mesh bag. For some reason he kept a large container of Morels that date back to the mid 70s. At the burial site after the casket was lowered family members and friends took a small hand full and tossed them in on top of the casket. It was a time of smiles and enjoyment in an otherwise unhappy situation. The world lost a good man.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

mmh said:


> We buried my father today, a man that taught many to love nature, the woods and Morel hunting. Since 2002 he would rent a house in rural areas of Northern Michigan and the family would spend a long weekend in the woods.
> He was buried with his walking stick, compass and a mesh bag. For some reason he kept a large container of Morels that date back to the mid 70s. At the burial site after the casket was lowered family members and friends took a small hand full and tossed them in on top of the casket. It was a time of smiles and enjoyment in an otherwise unhappy situation. The world lost a good man.


 Mmh,

Condolences to You @mmh & Your Family! Your Dad must've done right in his job as a Father & Outdoorsman. Rewarded with such an honored rite, as being buried with his tools of trade & ceremoniously laid to rest by friends, family & morels, all fruit of his labours. Gone from our sight, but never our hearts.. I send Good Vibes your way! Sincere Sympathy, Hawkeye


----------



## wade

mmh said:


> We buried my father today, a man that taught many to love nature, the woods and Morel hunting. Since 2002 he would rent a house in rural areas of Northern Michigan and the family would spend a long weekend in the woods.
> He was buried with his walking stick, compass and a mesh bag. For some reason he kept a large container of Morels that date back to the mid 70s. At the burial site after the casket was lowered family members and friends took a small hand full and tossed them in on top of the casket. It was a time of smiles and enjoyment in an otherwise unhappy situation. The world lost a good man.


@mmh .. Thank You for Sharing Your Life, Heart and Hunt With All of Us


----------



## guff76

mmh said:


> We buried my father today, a man that taught many to love nature, the woods and Morel hunting. Since 2002 he would rent a house in rural areas of Northern Michigan and the family would spend a long weekend in the woods.
> He was buried with his walking stick, compass and a mesh bag. For some reason he kept a large container of Morels that date back to the mid 70s. At the burial site after the casket was lowered family members and friends took a small hand full and tossed them in on top of the casket. It was a time of smiles and enjoyment in an otherwise unhappy situation. The world lost a good man.


Condolences to you n your family bud


----------



## Kokomorel

Chants are up here in Miami Co


----------



## mmh

Thanks to all for your thoughts and condolences. Alex


----------



## wade

At Morgan County Indiana Fairground..
Antique Machinery Association
Showing Our 1954 Ford NAA TRACTOR and
1949 John Deere Patato and Garlic digger


----------



## Kokomorel

Still finding chanterelles only three spots out of 12 so far covered lotta ground but they were up


----------



## Kokomorel

Last nights supper Should be a good week here in Indiana for chanterelles hot weather lots moisture


----------



## Kokomorel

Got to get them before the bugs do


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> Got to get them before the bugs do


found some big fresh ones in Stueben co. as well. And a lot of baby ones. They're calling for rain everyday this week. I think I'll be using the dehydrator in the coming weeks!


----------



## shroomsearcher

cwlake said:


> found some big fresh ones in Stueben co. as well. And a lot of baby ones. They're calling for rain everyday this week. I think I'll be using the dehydrator in the coming weeks!


I did that last year and did not like the results at all! They lost their color and most of their flavor. I don't know if there's another way to preserve them. Maybe someone else could chime in here, because I wish I knew a way. I'm lucky though in that my Chant spot is only 5-10 minutes away, and a lot of them grow right beside the hiking trail that runs along the ridge. Easiest gathering ever! 

I could afford to be picky. Cut one, and if there were too many bug holes in it, just chuck it! I'd get just enough for a couple of uses. Put some in an omelette, sautee some in a little butter and olive oil to put on a steak, chicken breast, or in some sausage, peppers and onions. 

We got the temps, we just need some moisture. Having kind of a mini drought here!


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> I did that last year and did not like the results at all! They lost their color and most of their flavor. I don't know if there's another way to preserve them. Maybe someone else could chime in here, because I wish I knew a way. I'm lucky though in that my Chant spot is only 5-10 minutes away, and a lot of them grow right beside the hiking trail that runs along the ridge. Easiest gathering ever!
> 
> I could afford to be picky. Cut one, and if there were too many bug holes in it, just chuck it! I'd get just enough for a couple of uses. Put some in an omelette, sautee some in a little butter and olive oil to put on a steak, chicken breast, or in some sausage, peppers and onions.
> 
> We got the temps, we just need some moisture. Having kind of a mini drought here!


Howdy Yall ... Wade here ..
Only ways I know are Freezing, dehydrated, or pickled, .. I don't know much about either method..
But Robinbluebird has been liking to Dehydrated everything in recent years past.. it is simple and everything keeps and handles easily


----------



## jg010682

Here is the recipe for canning wild shrooms that i use its way better than dehydrating them.


----------



## jim_t57

I have sauteed them slowly in butter and olive oil until the water releases ,Then they will absorb the water again. Drain on paper towels. Then freeze in layers on a cookie sheet. After frozen gather them up and zip lock bag them. Preferably the vacuum seal bags. You can reach in and grab the portions that you want to cook and reseal the bags. Good luck out there.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Watched a vid today where a guy advocated sauteeing Chants in butter for about 5 minutes, letting them cool, bagging and freezing them.


----------



## wade

I'm trying to decide where I should Hunt in the morning..but the forecast says rain all night and all day tomorrow ... SO.. Maybe I won't Go..
I'm keeping an eye on Radar ..


----------



## jg010682

shroomsearcher said:


> Watched a vid today where a guy advocated sauteeing Chants in butter for about 5 minutes, letting them cool, bagging and freezing them.


That was what i used to do with chants but i started canning them last year and i think they tast better canned but you guys will have to let me know what you think


----------



## cwlake

shroomsearcher said:


> Watched a vid today where a guy advocated sauteeing Chants in butter for about 5 minutes, letting them cool, bagging and freezing them.


I've been using this method for years. As long as you let the water get out while sauteing, and put them back into the pan still frozen, they taste good this way. Just a little limp. I just found a place in Mi. that sells fresh western morels for $40 lb. I'm gonna give them a try on the 4th. They said they had just picked up a new batch on tues. from the airport.


----------



## wade

Ok... I've decided that it's gonna be so dark in the woods without the full Sun light..that it's not worth getting out in the Rain & Mud..
And Though it would still be good for My Soul, being out there in the woods,
I'm staying Home and set'n my sights on Friday
After all these Storms have past..


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> Ok... I've decided that it's gonna be so dark in the woods without the full Sun light..that it's not worth getting out in the Rain & Mud..
> And Though it would still be good for My Soul, being out there in the woods,
> I'm staying Home and set'n my sights on Friday
> After all these Storms have past..


.....What's a storm??.........113 in the shade here!


----------



## jdaniels313

jdaniels313 said:


> .....What's a storm??.........113 in the shade here!


If we could find any mushrooms here they'd already be dehydrated! lol.


----------



## Kokomorel

Well went back to my spot after work I hunted Sunday and found a few more. Going to some different spots this weekend that usually produce buy the 4th of July


----------



## Kokomorel

Found a spot not to pick Chants look close by the signs they spray it every year but they still come up. I left all of them


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> Well went back to my spot after work I hunted Sunday and found a few more. Going to some different spots this weekend that usually produce buy the 4th of July
> View attachment 40046





Kokomorel said:


> Well went back to my spot after work I hunted Sunday and found a few more. Going to some different spots this weekend that usually produce buy the 4th of July
> View attachment 40046


We should start finding some green quilted russula. They are very good with a firm texture. I find them in the same areas as the chants. Looks like it's gonna be a great weekend! Happy 4th!


----------



## noskydaddy

Kokomorel said:


> Still finding chanterelles only three spots out of 12 so far covered lotta ground but they were up
> View attachment 40025
> View attachment 40026
> View attachment 40027


Interesting. Right in some wild ginger. That must be a really low lying area huh?

I started finding some about a week ago in SW MI.

I'll keep us posted here.


----------



## Kokomorel

Well did not find a lot but we’ll be eating good


----------



## Kokomorel

Here’s some pictures from Sunday


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

I am a new addition to this forum. I want to thank everyone who posted during the morel season as I was able to start hunting early and found a few new small patches in the inner city area this mid-April. This summer was my first summer to forage for chanterelles and I've found approximately 20 oz. in the past three days on my parents property in Acton, IN. What a treat, seriously such an immense pleasure to find. I harvest about eight ounces under a massive ivy ground cover just this morning. Used the first eleven ounces to make a chanterelle apple pie recipe taken from the book Radical Mycology by Peter McCoy which I'd highly recommend the book to anyone interest in growing their own mushrooms. These are some initial photos these are not as pretty as the ones I found under the cover because they were more exposed to the elements and I found them just a day or two after the last big rain. Thought I'd share. I don't use any social media but y'all sucked me in!!!


----------



## Kokomorel

HeartlandFungivore said:


> View attachment 40074
> View attachment 40075
> View attachment 40076
> 
> 
> I am a new addition to this forum. I want to thank everyone who posted during the morel season as I was able to start hunting early and found a few new small patches in the inner city area this mid-April. This summer was my first summer to forage for chanterelles and I've found approximately 20 oz. in the past three days on my parents property in Acton, IN. What a treat, seriously such an immense pleasure to find. I harvest about eight ounces under a massive ivy ground cover just this morning. Used the first eleven ounces to make a chanterelle apple pie recipe taken from the book Radical Mycology by Peter McCoy which I'd highly recommend the book to anyone interest in growing their own mushrooms. These are some initial photos these are not as pretty as the ones I found under the cover because they were more exposed to the elements and I found them just a day or two after the last big rain. Thought I'd share. I don't use any social media but y'all sucked me in!!!


Nice to have you here. Keep in touch with the tread and learn a lot from the members nice find


----------



## wade

HeartlandFungivore said:


> View attachment 40074
> View attachment 40075
> View attachment 40076
> 
> 
> I am a new addition to this forum. I want to thank everyone who posted during the morel season as I was able to start hunting early and found a few new small patches in the inner city area this mid-April. This summer was my first summer to forage for chanterelles and I've found approximately 20 oz. in the past three days on my parents property in Acton, IN. What a treat, seriously such an immense pleasure to find. I harvest about eight ounces under a massive ivy ground cover just this morning. Used the first eleven ounces to make a chanterelle apple pie recipe taken from the book Radical Mycology by Peter McCoy which I'd highly recommend the book to anyone interest in growing their own mushrooms. These are some initial photos these are not as pretty as the ones I found under the cover because they were more exposed to the elements and I found them just a day or two after the last big rain. Thought I'd share. I don't use any social media but y'all sucked me in!!!


@HeartlandFungivore . You have Landed in the Right Spot ...
Howdy Wade here🤠
You Make us So Proud that we Suck..
Chantrells apple pie.. my my my, that sounds Good


----------



## sb

@HeartlandFungivore -- Please post your Chanterelle Apple Pie pics & recipe. That's a new one for me and it sounds great!

I might even trade a piece of Jack's (Michigan) Chanterelle Crawdad Pie for your Chanterelle Apple pie.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

sb said:


> @HeartlandFungivore -- Please post your Chanterelle Apple Pie pics & recipe. That's a new one for me and it sounds great!
> 
> I might even trade a piece of Jack's (Michigan) Chanterelle Crawdad Pie for your Chanterelle Apple pie.


I didn't take photos of the pie but I will if I make another one! Here is the pie recipe verbatim from Radical Mycology:

Crust: 
2 cups (500 mL) unbleached white wheat pastry flour, alternately mix 50:50 with rye flour to make it a heartier, more savory pie
0.5 teaspoons salt
11 tablespoons cold butter, lard, or vegetable shortening
Up to 6.5 cups (240 mL) ice water, optionally combined with a dash of Candy Cap mushroom extract 

Filling: 
1-2 lbs. (0.5- 1 kg) fresh Chanterelles, wiped clean and broken into chunks [*I only had 11 oz. but worked just fine*]
1 medium yellow onion, sliced lengthwise
Salt
1-2 pounds tart, crisp apples and/or crabapples, washed, cored, and sliced 
1-inch (2 cm) fresh ginger rhizome, peeled and finely grated 
2-4 tablespoons butter, lard (preferred), or coconut oil 
Sweet or hard cider 
1 heaping tablespoon of honey 

Process: 
1. Working quickly, grate the butter into the flour and salt. 
2. Combine the ingredients with a fork. 
3. Add the water little by little until the mix starts to clump together. Put down the fork and form a ball of dough with our hands. Do not overwork the dough or let it warm up: if you do, the pastry will not be flaky. Cut the ball in half and put it in the fridge while you make the filling. 
4. Preheat the oven to 420 degrees Fahrenheit (215 degrees Celsius) 
5. If the Chanterelles are fresh, heat a large skillet over medium high heat and dry saute them until the moisture has evaporated. If they are relatively dry, skip this step.
6. Melt the fat in the skillet and saute the Chanterelles and the onion with a sprinkle of salt. If the mix is browning too fast, turn down the heat. 
7. Continue until the onions are caramelized, deglazing the pans periodically with cider. [*I did not have cider so I used extra lard to deglaze and it worked just fine*]. 
8. Add the ginger and apples and reduce the heat. Combine. 
9. When the apples have just begun to soften (1-2 min), turn off the heat and add the honey. Mix in the honey well so it coats everything. [*I added a little extra honey ^_^ *] 
10. Adjust seasoning to taste. 
11. Roll out half the dough on a floured surface, spreading from the center outward (like mycelium). 
12. When it has slightly overgrown your "pietri" dish, transfer it into the dish. 
13. Roll out the other half of the dough, then fill the pie. 
14. Cover with the second dough. Pinch around the edges to seal and cut some little vent holes in the top crust. 
15. Pop it in the oven. After 10 minutes, reduce the heat to 360 degrees Fahrenheit (180 degrees Celsius). 
16. Bake for another 35-45 minutes, or until the crust is golden-brown and juice is bubbling up from the holes. 
17. Cool at least 10 minutes before serving. Serve hot or cold. 

He has a few other recipes in here include Mushroom Katsup, Bolete Bacon, Black Trumpet and Nettle Quiche, and Fried Chicken of the Woods Sandwich. My family ate the pie in less than 24 hrs. my dad and brother both having 3 pieces each and claiming it's the best pie they've ever had. Interestingly, my dad had dreams he described as being real life. The book says Chanterelles are radical scavengers so maybe they restore the pituitary?


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Even though I used a flip phone to take these photos I think the top one is especially gorgeous. Found these in Bowling Green, IN. Barely covered the property in three hours so I can't imagine what else there was to find. Found a wide variety of boletes some of which I believe are edible but I'm having a hard time identifying to be honest. Taking a spore print now but the varieties of boletes seem so extensive. Does anyone have confidence with Boletes? There was crazy fungus in this woods everywhere I turned! Two looks a likes growing everywhere with the chanterelles I believe just the false chanterelles and jack-o-lanterns. I'll try to upload a video of a very tricky one later today.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Even though I used a flip phone to take these photos I think the top one is especially gorgeous. Found these in Bowling Green, IN. Barely covered the property in three hours so I can't imagine what else there was to find. Found a wide variety of boletes some of which I believe are edible but I'm having a hard time identifying to be honest. Taking a spore print now but the varieties of boletes seem so extensive. Does anyone have confidence with Boletes? There was crazy fungus in this woods everywhere I turned! Two looks a likes growing everywhere with the chanterelles I believe just the false chanterelles and jack-o-lanterns. I'll try to upload a photo of a very tricky one later today. Approximately 30 oz. harvested here.
> 
> View attachment 40106
> View attachment 40107
> 
> View attachment 40108


----------



## jim_t57

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Even though I used a flip phone to take these photos I think the top one is especially gorgeous. Found these in Bowling Green, IN. Barely covered the property in three hours so I can't imagine what else there was to find. Found a wide variety of boletes some of which I believe are edible but I'm having a hard time identifying to be honest. Taking a spore print now but the varieties of boletes seem so extensive. Does anyone have confidence with Boletes? There was crazy fungus in this woods everywhere I turned! Two looks a likes growing everywhere with the chanterelles I believe just the false chanterelles and jack-o-lanterns. I'll try to upload a video of a very tricky one later today.
> 
> View attachment 40106
> View attachment 40107
> 
> View attachment 40108


Very nice chants. Guess I better get out there.Bowling Green is close to my stomping grounds.


----------



## wade

Howdy y,all. Wade here...

While at the Flea market on June 27th...
I look down and there it is..the same exact model of ice cream maker Papaw & Gramaw
Used for us back in the mid 1960's and it already had some years on it then.. I'm born April 1963
So maybe a 1950's model 💪🏻
With a price tag of only $10.. Ten dollars!!!😳
You already know,, I didn't have to think on that price .
Now all I need is an Authentic old Recipe 🇺🇸








No one in my family has been able to find Our old Recipe ..

I know we had our own milk cow
I do Remember an old can of Hershey Coco
and an old bottle of Vanilla extract
PLEASE if anyone has an Authentic old Family Recipe from Your own childhood..
Help Me Out Here..


----------



## jim_t57

wade said:


> Howdy y,all. Wade here...
> 
> While at the Flea market on June 27th...
> I look down and there it is..the same exact model of ice cream maker Papaw & Gramaw
> Used for us back in the mid 1960's and it already had some years on it then.. I'm born April 1963
> So maybe a 1950's model 💪🏻
> With a price tag of only $10.. Ten dollars!!!😳
> You already know,, I didn't have to think on that price .
> Now all I need is an Authentic old Recipe 🇺🇸
> View attachment 40113
> 
> No one in my family has been able to find Our old Recipe ..
> 
> I know we had our own milk cow
> I do Remember an old can of Hershey Coco
> and an old bottle of Vanilla extract
> PLEASE if anyone has an Authentic old Family Recipe from Your own childhood..
> Help Me Out Here..
> [/QUOTE
> Hi Wade nice find. Looks like a 50' s model. There are old fashioned ice cream recipes on you tube. Hope this helps.


----------



## noskydaddy

*What kind of trees where you finding these gorgeous chants in? 
Thanks in advance.*


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

noskydaddy said:


> *What kind of trees where you finding these gorgeous chants in?
> Thanks in advance.*


Hey, I am not a pro with tree identification yet. But the woods out there in Bowling Green is a majority of maples and poplar. There was one massive oak on the side of the general hill where I found quite a load and lots of good little bunches of chanterelles were found around that oak. I am going to go back out though so I will try harder to take note of any different trees. The chanterelles I found in Bowling Green were pretty deep in the woods but on the top and sides of hills that were surrounded by creeks. The chanterelles I found in Acton were all bordering the woods and under large ground ivy coverage. They were not near any creek but near a flatland where water will collect and stand for long periods of time after a rain. It was so dark in the woods in Bowling Green that the majority of the chanterelles I found seemed to be growing out of or near a moss. I wonder if the moss was photosynthesizing for the fungus...


----------



## shroomsearcher

noskydaddy said:


> *What kind of trees where you finding these gorgeous chants in?
> Thanks in advance.*


I find mine on a mixed oak, beech and maple hardwood ridge. And that's the advice that I have received in general as far a where to look. and it's near the top of the ridge, so it's not super wet. And they are all over! 

And Heartland, fungi, mushrooms do NOT photosynthesize! Think about it. They have no cholorophyll, what need have they of photosynthesis? Mushrooms are simply the fruiting bodies of their mycelium, which grows entirely underground. Hidden from sunlight, again, what does it need with photosynthesis?

I find my Chants nowhere near any moss. Yet, you will rarely see a pic of a black trumpet without moss. I think this simply indicates that the mushroom likes that environment to grow in. Even within the same species there is a lot of latitude for individual variability.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

shroomsearcher said:


> I find mine on a mixed oak, beech and maple hardwood ridge. And that's the advice that I have received in general as far a where to look. and it's near the top of the ridge, so it's not super wet. And they are all over!
> 
> And Heartland, fungi, mushrooms do NOT photosynthesize! Think about it. They have no cholorophyll, what need have they of photosynthesis? Mushrooms are simply the fruiting bodies of their mycelium, which grows entirely underground. Hidden from sunlight, again, what does it need with photosynthesis?
> 
> I find my Chants nowhere near any moss. Yet, you will rarely see a pic of a black trumpet without moss. I think this simply indicates that the mushroom likes that environment to grow in. Even within the same species there is a lot of latitude for individual variability.





shroomsearcher said:


> I find mine on a mixed oak, beech and maple hardwood ridge. And that's the advice that I have received in general as far a where to look. and it's near the top of the ridge, so it's not super wet. And they are all over!
> 
> And Heartland, fungi, mushrooms do NOT photosynthesize! Think about it. They have no cholorophyll, what need have they of photosynthesis? Mushrooms are simply the fruiting bodies of their mycelium, which grows entirely underground. Hidden from sunlight, again, what does it need with photosynthesis?
> 
> I find my Chants nowhere near any moss. Yet, you will rarely see a pic of a black trumpet without moss. I think this simply indicates that the mushroom likes that environment to grow in. Even within the same species there is a lot of latitude for individual variability.


Hi yes, I am aware that fungi are animals not plants however fungi like all animals benefit from consuming plants as the plants produce carbohydrates in photosynthesis which support the life of the animal i.e. the host tree or moss. From my understanding this is the whole purpose of the symbiotic relationship between the fungus and the tree usually I was just curious if the moss could add an extra plus.


----------



## Kokomorel

Beautiful cool morning to be in the woods


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Spore slurries from rotting parts of chanterelles I picked off while making the pies. Will use them to slurry bomb areas in Bowling Green and Acton to further encourage return growth in the coming years. Made sure to leave plenty behind. Pictures of two chanterelle apple pies made yesterday.


----------



## Kokomorel

Well Lucy finding Chants finally took her a couple weeks to figure them out


----------



## Kokomorel

Another good day in the woods clearing the mind and feeding the soul and the shrooms are a plus


----------



## Kokomorel

Something different I’ve never seen ?? Any clue


----------



## MariettaMushroomer

Looks to me like an indigo milkcap that is a few days gone by.


----------



## jim_t57

I would say that it sure looks like an Indigo Milky also.


----------



## Kokomorel

MariettaMushroomer said:


> Looks to me like an indigo milkcap that is a few days gone by.


Glad to see you join us. Thank you guys for the information never seen one that color


----------



## jim_t57

Hey Wade, Found a couple links to the recipes you wanted for your great find of the vintage ice cream maker. I didn't ha















ve any personal recipes to share but here is this. Hope it helps.


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> Hey Wade, Found a couple links to the recipes you wanted for your great find of the vintage ice cream maker. I didn't ha
> View attachment 40156
> View attachment 40157
> 
> ve any personal recipes to share but here is this. Hope it helps.


Wow.. Thanks Jim @jim_t57 , I will use these


----------



## jim_t57

wade said:


> Wow.. Thanks Jim @jim_t57 , I will use these


No problem glad to help. I know it will be good. I've only had home made once. I don't remember all the details but we made it in a tin container with a lid. That went into a 5 gallon Emge lard can. We filled in around the inside container with ice and salt. Then we put the lid on and laid it on its side and rolled it back and forth for what seemed like a year to a kid waiting on ice cream. lol. Best I've ever had!


----------



## jashroomer

Found these On our campus Southwest side of Indy, I believe shoehorn oysters


----------



## MariettaMushroomer

Kokomorel said:


> Glad to see you join us. Thank you guys for the information never seen one that color


Happy to be here! Grew up in the Fort Wayne area, now live in GA, but still have plenty family in the area. So cool to see you guys getting chants at the same time as us down here


----------



## shroomsearcher

Got out to my spot today, and the Chants are just getting started. Found lots of little pins, but nothing worth harvesting. More rain expected after tomorrow, so will check after that passes.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Harvested three more pounds off the same land in Acton, IN today. Left hundreds of baby pins behind. Can't wait to see what comes after the next rain


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Harvested three more pounds off the same land in Acton, IN today. Left hundreds of baby pins behind. Can't wait to see what comes after the next rain

























Weird mushrooms fungus I found in the area- always wanted to find Bird's Nest this thing was tiny tiny tiny.


----------



## Kokomorel

HeartlandFungivore said:


> View attachment 40173
> View attachment 40174
> View attachment 40175
> 
> Weird mushrooms fungus I found in the area- always wanted to find Bird's Nest this thing was tiny tiny tiny.


Sounds like you got a nice shroomin woods


----------



## Kokomorel

HeartlandFungivore said:


> View attachment 40173
> View attachment 40174
> View attachment 40175
> 
> Weird mushrooms fungus I found in the area- always wanted to find Bird's Nest this thing was tiny tiny tiny.


A lot of our members would really be amazed if they can get out in the summer and check out what’s out there in the woods right now most of Indiana is in prime conditions right now


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Kokomorel said:


> A lot of our members would really be amazed if they can get out in the summer and check out what’s out there in the woods right now most of Indiana is in prime conditions right now


All I needed was some mosquito netting around my face so I could really get into places comfortably and it has opened up worlds for me


----------



## noskydaddy

*Seems like all of Michigan is popping with Chants. 

My honey hole is producing nicely and every 3 days I go 
back after it charges back up. Thousands of pinning ones. *

*I'd say the timing is perfect. People in have been *
*finding** a few trumpets and even some hedgehogs, too. 

We found about 30lbs of golden oysters yesterday and (finally!)
a chicken of the woods. *

*Many many other fungi growing. Boletes all over, etc. 
This is it. This is summer mushrooms hunting.

P.S. - Mosquitoes like I've never seen though.*


----------



## MariettaMushroomer

Great bag from my brother last night, lobster, chants and chicken in the northern part of the state. He says there are tons more lbs of chanterelles to be picked, just has no use for them, Only a couple families to feed! Get on 'em guys


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

MariettaMushroomer said:


> Great bag from my brother last night, lobster, chants and chicken in the northern part of the state. He says there are tons more lbs of chanterelles to be picked, just has no use for them, Only a couple families to feed! Get on 'em guys


Wow, I have never seen or heard of the lobster mushroom before. Very gorgeous, thanks for the introduction!


----------



## wade

MariettaMushroomer said:


> Great bag from my brother last night, lobster, chants and chicken in the northern part of the state. He says there are tons more lbs of chanterelles to be picked, just has no use for them, Only a couple families to feed! Get on 'em guys
> View attachment 40176


Those look Good 👍🏻


----------



## jim_t57

From April 21st to today. What a difference. Heirloom salsa on the way.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

jim_t57 said:


> From April 21st to today. What a difference. Heirloom salsa on the way.
> View attachment 40200
> View attachment 40201


Picked my first heirloom to turn a few days ago! YOU have a bounty! Enjoy


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Went back to Bowling Green, IN today and picked probably around two more pounds but the real crazy thing of today was that I found out these neon pink chanterelles I've been overlooking thinking they are a look a like are actually a strain called cinnabar red chanterelles!!!!! Have to go back asap


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

The fourth photo shows some of the cinnabar red but I don't think it really catches the neon quality because I hadn't figured out how to get the flash turned off yet. Other interesting fungus from today's adventures


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

And more...


----------



## wade

HeartlandFungivore said:


> And more...


Wow..so much Amazing Fungi


----------



## GTShroom

Any idea what this one is?


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

GTShroom said:


> Any idea what this one is?
> View attachment 40222


Hey @GTShroom ! Compare your finds to Russula sp.


----------



## Kokomorel

Fresh and not much cleaning several pounds today


----------



## Kokomorel

Just had to take a picture of this monster


----------



## shroomsearcher

Went to check my Chant woods this afternoon after all the rain we got over the last 2 days. They are coming along nicely. Curiously, a lot of the little pins I found the last time out, which were right beside the hiking trail were no longer there! I figure people who are just out for a walk and who don't know what they are looking at, knock them over. 

I also found some chicken primordia on the new chicken log I found last year. I know the log is new because I walk past it about 20 feet away on the trail every time I go in there. I stopped on the path and looked at it today, and could see nothing. But something suggested that I should get closer. And that's when I discovered the primordia! Kind of a nice tip to know that it's coming.

I'm cutting grass tomorrow, Wednesday I'm picking 'shrooms!


----------



## Kokomorel

Still finding chants everywhere hunted 3 Different counties today


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

shroomsearcher said:


> Went to check my Chant woods this afternoon after all the rain we got over the last 2 days. They are coming along nicely. Curiously, a lot of the little pins I found the last time out, which were right beside the hiking trail were no longer there! I figure people who are just out for a walk and who don't know what they are looking at, knock them over.
> 
> I also found some chicken primordia on the new chicken log I found last year. I know the log is new because I walk past it about 20 feet away on the trail every time I go in there. I stopped on the path and looked at it today, and could see nothing. But something suggested that I should get closer. And that's when I discovered the primordia! Kind of a nice tip to know that it's coming.
> 
> I'm cutting grass tomorrow, Wednesday I'm picking 'shrooms!


Some of the small pins I had on the property in Acton, IN before the last days of rain also "disappeared" but I think the rain washed them out/pummeled them. A lot of beautiful chanterelles I found after that rain were just mutilated by the rain. Just a possibility I thought I'd throw out there


----------



## Kokomorel

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Some of the small pins I had on the property in Acton, IN before the last days of rain also "disappeared" but I think the rain washed them out/pummeled them. A lot of beautiful chanterelles I found after that rain were just mutilated by the rain. Just a possibility I thought I'd throw out there


I know what you mean found hundreds of chants this weekend but only picked the good ones the rain has taken it’s toll on alot of them


----------



## wade

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Some of the small pins I had on the property in Acton, IN before the last days of rain also "disappeared" but I think the rain washed them out/pummeled them. A lot of beautiful chanterelles I found after that rain were just mutilated by the rain. Just a possibility I thought I'd throw out there


I Use to Farm in Acton off Maze road 🤠🇺🇸


----------



## cwlake

HeartlandFungivore said:


> The fourth photo shows some of the cinnabar red but I don't think it really catches the neon quality because I hadn't figured out how to get the flash turned off yet. Other interesting fungus from today's adventures


Pic #3 looks like tawny milkcap. they are good eaters. pics around the stump are either black staining polypore or Berkley polypore. Something that I read about boletes, if it doesn't have a red or orange cap or pores and doesn't stain blue after rubbing the pores, take a little nibble and chew, if it's not bitter, it is an edible bolete. This has worked for me. The Bolete Filter is an excellent site to learn from. I usually dry them and put them in soups or with a pot roast. they have a beefy flavor. but they don't last long in the fridge.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> Pic #3 looks like tawny milkcap. they are good eaters. pics around the stump are either black staining polypore or Berkley polypore. Something that I read about boletes, if it doesn't have a red or orange cap or pores and doesn't stain blue after rubbing the pores, take a little nibble and chew, if it's not bitter, it is an edible bolete. This has worked for me. The Bolete Filter is an excellent site to learn from. I usually dry them and put them in soups or with a pot roast. they have a beefy flavor. but they don't last long in the fridge.


The tawny milkcap, I definitely remembering this one lactating from its pores. I think you're spot on thank you so much for the identification. Also, thank you for the advice on identifying edible boletes. I've found some near my home in downtown Indy just two days ago. They have yellow pores and a yellow/brown cap with a yellow stem but the pores don't stain blue they really don't bruise at all. Been looking through tons of sites so I will try your site recommendation and see what I find.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

I went back to Bowling Green, IN and have some better photos of the red chanterelles by the golden ones. I also believe what I've found here are Pigs Ears. Never found them before, they blended right into the dead leaves pretty impressive camouflage


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

More fun photos from today a stinkhorn and I'm not sure what the entire black looking stink horns are I'm interested if anyone else knows. I found dead man's fingers for the first time earlier this late spring/summer and they were much more knobby and short than this. The final photos of the textured dark purple mushroom doesn't quite capture the velvety cap or the color but they were funky


----------



## shroomsearcher

Neat pic of an "Old Man of the Woods". I've never seen one in real life.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

shroomsearcher said:


> Neat pic of an "Old Man of the Woods". I've never seen one in real life.


Nice! Thank you for the ID!! Happy to share. Need a much better camera


----------



## wade

I finally got back into the Woods on Tuesday..
I had not been since May 15th..
I only went a short distance for one hour











































Old Friend "Ned" Went out with Me..
He had been out at the Lake Monroe Boy Scout Camp just a couple days earlier 😳 said Chanterelles where Everywhere you looked


----------



## Kokomorel

Heading out early this morning to beat the heat found some nice clean ones yesterday morning


----------



## Kokomorel

Well we had a great day today my wife found her first old man and plenty of chants


----------



## PORT

Had a great trip to Poland, IN. Anxious to try "Lung Oysters".


----------



## wade

PORT said:


> View attachment 40314
> View attachment 40315
> View attachment 40316
> 
> Had a great trip to Poland, IN. Anxious to try "Lung Oysters".


Wow that's a lot of Fun Food👍🏻🍄


----------



## PORT

I love spring morels but there is something about summers variety that is almost as fulfilling. Obviously many are unedible but I love learning new types.


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> Well we had a great day today my wife found her first old man and plenty of chants
> View attachment 40308
> View attachment 40309
> View attachment 40310
> View attachment 40311
> View attachment 40312
> View attachment 40313


My wife will never find her old man cause I'm either in the woods or fishing! When you find chants like that, it's nice to be picky with what you put in the bag! I found about 10 lbs. of lobsters yesterday and some of the biggest chants I've ever seen.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> My wife will never find her old man cause I'm either in the woods or fishing! When you find chants like that, it's nice to be picky with what you put in the bag! I found about 10 lbs. of lobsters yesterday and some of the biggest chants I've ever seen.


Any chance you can you post pictures of the lobsters? I understand if not just curious to see more photos/get a better idea what they look like. Even online they seem to vary in appearance


----------



## cwlake

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Any chance you can you post pictures of the lobsters? I understand if not just curious to see more photos/get a better idea what they look like. Even online they seem to vary in appearance


I would love to post pics but I don't even know how to get my pics from my phone to the computer lol! I am the cliche, you can't teach an old dog new tricks. You cannot mistake a lobster when you see one. They are BRIGHT orange. I find them where you see a lot of russulas or big lactarius as these are the same mushroom that the lobsters consume. I find them to be delicious sauted. they are very firm and go great with pasta or sauted veggies.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> I would love to post pics but I don't even know how to get my pics from my phone to the computer lol! I am the cliche, you can't teach an old dog new tricks. You cannot mistake a lobster when you see one. They are BRIGHT orange. I find them where you see a lot of russulas or big lactarius as these are the same mushroom that the lobsters consume. I find them to be delicious sauted. they are very firm and go great with pasta or sauted veggies.


I'm so jealous. I read online they are often found by Hemlock trees so I'm doing my best to learn how to identify the hemlock and look out for spots where they are prominent. Can't wait for the day I hopefully find my own, congratulations on your find


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

There are tons of the Russulas and Lactarius in the woods I hunt in Bowling Green, IN. Even though a lot of the chanterelles I found this year were pretty large and orange I'm quite confident they aren't lobster as they don't look as dense or red-orange. But I'm seeing the Russulas everywhere so that's a hopeful sign for years to come


----------



## wade

HeartlandFungivore said:


> There are tons of the Russulas and Lactarius in the woods I hunt in Bowling Green, IN. Even though a lot of the chanterelles I found this year were pretty large and orange I'm quite confident they aren't lobster as they don't look as dense or red-orange. But I'm seeing the Russulas everywhere so that's a hopeful sign for years to come


Howdy @HeartlandFungivore and Everyone 
I was just looking online at some LOBSTER pictures and Video... and they showed LOBSTERS looking nothing like chantrells. So ?


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

wade said:


> Howdy @HeartlandFungivore and Everyone
> I was just looking online at some LOBSTER pictures and Video... and they showed LOBSTERS looking nothing like chantrells. So ?


Yes, you are right they seem from google images much stouter and a deeper orange with no false gills but this being my first year ever finding chanterelles or learning of lobster it's easy to question considering how much the chanterelles seems to vary in size and color even


----------



## shroomsearcher

Lobster mushrooms aren't really a mushroom, they are a fungus that infects other mushrooms, as mentioned above, Lactarius and Russula species. Most times they render the species they have infected unrecognizable!


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> Lobster mushrooms aren't really a mushroom, they are a fungus that infects other mushrooms, as mentioned above, Lactarius and Russula species. Most times they render the species they have infected unrecognizable!


Hmmm... this is getting very interesting 🤔👀


----------



## noskydaddy

*I've only found one LOBSTER mushroom. Its quite stark and attractive when you see it. 

Also, they do parasitize Russula and Lactarius, so I would look in areas where those are most common. 

I will say however that for all the hundreds of miles I've walked - and finding only one - means they must not be very common at all. I think most would agree.*


----------



## cwlake

noskydaddy said:


> *I've only found one LOBSTER mushroom. Its quite stark and attractive when you see it.
> 
> Also, they do parasitize Russula and Lactarius, so I would look in areas where those are most common.
> 
> I will say however that for all the hundreds of miles I've walked - and finding only one - means they must not be very common at all. I think most would agree.*


I didn't think they were common either until I started finding a few patches of them. They return to the same areas every year. Some years like this one, there are many. In my area, NE In., they seem to like shagbark hickory.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Thank you to @shroomsearcher @wade @noskydaddy @cwlake 

I love all this informative sharing!


----------



## jashroomer

Found these this morning, Bronze Bolete?


----------



## wade

cwlake said:


> I didn't think they were common either until I started finding a few patches of them. They return to the same areas every year. Some years like this one, there are many. In my area, NE In., they seem to like shagbark hickory.


Ok then...I'm headed for Hickory Ridge my next time out


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> Found these this morning, Bronze Bolete?
> View attachment 40335
> View attachment 40336


They look like they are ment to be eaten, with a little sugar pastery topping, like a Honey-bun
But not till we know what they really are..
And ..I don't know... can anyone confirm??


----------



## cwlake

to me they l


jashroomer said:


> Found these this morning, Bronze Bolete?
> View attachment 40335
> View attachment 40336


to me they look like what I've been seeing a lot of this summer in grassy areas of parks. I think you can compare them to tylopilus ferrugineus. The ones in your pics look a little old when the pores turn brownish. Do they stain brown when you rub the pores?


----------



## Kokomorel

cwlake said:


> I didn't think they were common either until I started finding a few patches of them. They return to the same areas every year. Some years like this one, there are many. In my area, NE In., they seem to like shagbark hickory.





HeartlandFungivore said:


> Thank you to @shroomsearcher @wade @noskydaddy @cwlake
> 
> I love all this informative sharing!


That’s what we are all here for sharing information and learning


----------



## Kokomorel

Lobsters are definitely on my bucket list


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> Lobsters are definitely on my bucket list


they were on mine a long time until the last few years. I just knocked off another on my bucket list this week when I found a little patch of black trumpets. I didn't think they grew this far south. what I found were the Horn of Plenty. There were about 15 or so in a small area with a bunch of boletes near by. They smelled like flowers. The taste was not as good, just ok imo.


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> That’s what we are all here for sharing information and learning


Yep..INFORMATION is always what I'm Gathering then shrooms when I can find them..and I just like walking in the woods.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, here's some more. There used to be some worry with lobster mushrooms, since you couldn't always identify the specied that it grew on. That you might consume a poisonous mushroom. Then I read an article, and I wish I could quote you chapter and verse, but I can't. It stated that the parasitic activity of the lobster mushroom altered the chemical structure of the parasitized mushroom in such a way that it rendered it safe, even if it was a previously poisonous variety! 

I was absolutely stunned when I read that!


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> Well, here's some more. There used to be some worry with lobster mushrooms, since you couldn't always identify the specied that it grew on. That you might consume a poisonous mushroom. Then I read an article, and I wish I could quote you chapter and verse, but I can't. It stated that the parasitic activity of the lobster mushroom altered the chemical structure of the parasitized mushroom in such a way that it rendered it safe, even if it was a previously poisonous variety!
> 
> I was absolutely stunned when I read that!


🍄That is .. So Cool Man 🤠👍🏻


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

jashroomer said:


> Found these this morning, Bronze Bolete?
> View attachment 40335
> View attachment 40336


I recently purchased "Mushrooms Demystified" by David Arora. The Bolete section is out this world. There's around 60 pages dedicated to differentiating Bolete varieties. The Queen Bolete or bronze bolete seems to have a much thicker and whiter stem than this. The pores are listed to be white when young and then turning yellow to greenish yellow in age. Looks more brown yellow to me in the photo but this could be a flash thing. Meant to be a fine reticulation on upper part of the stem which is hard to see based on photos. Spore print is listed as dark olive-brown so I'd definitely take a spore print and it's listed as not bruising blue. Found more on the west coast in the fall. A close relative B. Variipes is more prominent in eastern North America near oak and beech but rare/absent in the west. I think a lot of useful information in filtering through Boletes comes from the bruising of the pores, the width of the stem and if reticulation is present and where on the stem it is present, if the cap is viscid or not.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> they were on mine a long time until the last few years. I just knocked off another on my bucket list this week when I found a little patch of black trumpets. I didn't think they grew this far south. what I found were the Horn of Plenty. There were about 15 or so in a small area with a bunch of boletes near by. They smelled like flowers. The taste was not as good, just ok imo.


I went ahead and ate a few of the Tawny Milkcaps/Lactarius Volemus. Online it says in japan they are traditionally known as Chichitake and prepared as a broth/soup. I just went and had them sauteed if I find more I'll definitely do the broth route. They were pretty tasty. Some forums saying they find them more tasty than morels but I'd disagree with such a statement however who knows the broth probably would have revealed a much different flavor range


----------



## jashroomer

HeartlandFungivore said:


> I recently purchased "Mushrooms Demystified" by David Arora. The Bolete section is out this world. There's around 60 pages dedicated to differentiating Bolete varieties. The Queen Bolete or bronze bolete seems to have a much thicker and whiter stem than this. The pores are listed to be white when young and then turning yellow to greenish yellow in age. Looks more brown yellow to me in the photo but this could be a flash thing. Meant to be a fine reticulation on upper part of the stem which is hard to see based on photos. Spore print is listed as dark olive-brown so I'd definitely take a spore print and it's listed as not bruising blue. Found more on the west coast in the fall. A close relative B. Variipes is more prominent in eastern North America near oak and beech but rare/absent in the west. I think a lot of useful information in filtering through Boletes comes from the bruising of the pores, the width of the stem and if reticulation is present and where on the stem it is present, if the cap is viscid or not.


I think you may be correct, the stem definitely not as thick, haven't done a spore print, will try later. After looking at more info, could be *Tylopilus indecisus.*


----------



## jim_t57

jashroomer said:


> I think you may be correct, the stem definitely not as thick, haven't done a spore print, will try later. After looking at more info, could be *Tylopilus indecisus.*


I love that! Cracked me up.


----------



## noskydaddy

*I was a week late last year when I discovered this 
honey hole of Smooth Chants. Not this year. Right on time!

















*


----------



## Kokomorel

noskydaddy said:


> *I was a week late last year when I discovered this
> honey hole of Smooth Chants. Not this year. Right on time!
> 
> View attachment 40339
> 
> 
> View attachment 40338
> *


Looks like a nice clean batch good hall


----------



## wade

noskydaddy said:


> *I was a week late last year when I discovered this
> honey hole of Smooth Chants. Not this year. Right on time!
> 
> View attachment 40339
> 
> 
> View attachment 40338
> *


Really Nice Honey Hole, 🍯 How Will You Handle them/ What do You intend to do with Them..


----------



## Kokomorel

Went out to a couple new spots today Frankfurt Lafayette area pretty much a bust found a few dried up patches walked out with about a handful but Lucy had fun


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Went to Bowling Green, IN yesterday and then went back today. Found these oysters yesterday I believe they are the pleurotus ostreatus. I also saw some of the gallerina autumnalis are out. Like @Kokomorel most of the chanterelles I found were past prime but still left with a decent amount. Definitely will be my last harvest of the season there. 

You can see how quickly these oysters grew overnight!! Pictures 3 and 4 are day 1. Pictures 5 and 6 are day 2.


----------



## noskydaddy

Kokomorel said:


> Went out to a couple new spots today Frankfurt Lafayette area pretty much a bust found a few dried up patches walked out with about a handful but Lucy had fun
> View attachment 40350


*You hunt Black Trumpets?*


----------



## noskydaddy

wade said:


> Really Nice Honey Hole, 🍯 How Will You Handle them/ What do You intend to do with Them..


*I give most of them to friends and family.*


----------



## Kokomorel

noskydaddy said:


> *You hunt Black Trumpets?*


I do just don’t find a lot around here


----------



## noskydaddy

Kokomorel said:


> I do just don’t find a lot around here


*Hmmmm, make sure because they're fantastic and 
they're very hard to see. They rival morels for camouflage.

And Lucy needs a new hunt!!!*


----------



## Kokomorel

noskydaddy said:


> *Hmmmm, make sure because they're fantastic and
> they're very hard to see. They rival morels for camouflage.
> 
> And Lucy needs a new hunt!!!*


We’re out now things are a lot different from last week very dry mushrooms are all dried up got one more spot check today that holds a lot of moisture maybe we’ll get lucky and find


----------



## jashroomer

Went fishing at the Deer Creek FWa Saturday, fishing was slow but got some good fungi pics. The Seek app identified them as indigo milk cap, Jelly False Coral, Artists bracket, and a bolete of some sort, i’m Guessing those are Ousters up the tree


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall....Wade here 🤠👍🏻
Me and Robinbluebird and Chewy, have Our 1954 Ford NAA/ Jubilee.. and 1949 John Deere Patato digger..
Displayed with 60 other Tractors at Our Morgan County Fairground.. All Week


----------



## jim_t57

Hope after the next rain I will have time to get after some Chants. Garden winding down. Been a quick summer. Canning bout finished. Freezers topped off also.


----------



## wade

jim_t57 said:


> Hope after the next rain I will have time to get after some Chants. Garden winding down. Been a quick summer. Canning bout finished. Freezers topped off also.
> View attachment 40369


Wow... That Looks Good 👍🏻😋


----------



## jashroomer

jim_t57 said:


> Hope after the next rain I will have time to get after some Chants. Garden winding down. Been a quick summer. Canning bout finished. Freezers topped off also.
> View attachment 40369


Impressive display, lots of work involved to get from start to finish on all that.
I can 10 quarts of beans and a few pints of tomatoes and think I did something


----------



## jim_t57

jashroomer said:


> Impressive display, lots of work involved to get from start to finish on all that.
> I can 10 quarts of beans and a few pints of tomatoes and think I did something


 Thanks it truly is a busy time. Very satisfying to raise organic food. I sell jams ,jellies and salsa to pay for the garden. I give away a lot also.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

I currently have some successful grain spawn cultivating on organic hard wheat berries of cloned wild shaggy mane and shiitake. Really pleased to say that some of my tissue transfers of golden and red chanterelle as well as the horn of plenty have taken off on my MYAP plates. If there are any cultivators on this forum that are interested in a plate I'd love do some more transfers and generate some plates for anyone!


----------



## wade

HeartlandFungivore said:


> I currently have some successful grain spawn cultivating on organic hard wheat berries of cloned wild shaggy mane and shiitake. Really pleased to say that some of my tissue transfers of golden and red chanterelle as well as the horn of plenty have taken off on my MYAP plates. If there are any cultivators on this forum that are interested in a plate I'd love do some more transfers and generate some plates for anyone!


Hello @HeartlandFungivore .. and Everyone 
Good Morning.. Wade here..
@trahn008 on Our Pennsylvania Thread has Been Cultivating for Several Years, i Know He is Always Enjoying Corisponding with Members..
So Hit Him Up 👍🏻🇺🇸🤠
Also you can go back Several years and Read His Postings forward until Present 🎁 and You will Enjoy these Gift of postings from Him and the Respondents, to All of Us.
Thank You, Yall


----------



## jack

Here's some Ghost Chanterelles from Northern Michigan !


----------



## wade

jack said:


> jack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some Ghost Chanterelles from Northern Michigan !
> View attachment 40388
> View attachment 40389
> View attachment 40390
> 
> 
> 
> 🤠 Now We're Eat'n Good 👍🏻
Click to expand...


----------



## sb

Hey Jack!!

Good to hear from you. I have been making the Chanterelle & Crawfish-Tail Pie every year since you first shared the recipe. One year I made it 3 times. Ha! Addictive.


----------



## cwlake

jack said:


> Here's some Ghost Chanterelles from Northern Michigan !
> View attachment 40388
> View attachment 40389
> View attachment 40390


Nice kreel Jack! Good to see here!


----------



## noskydaddy

jack said:


> Here's some Ghost Chanterelles from Northern Michigan !
> View attachment 40388
> View attachment 40389
> View attachment 40390


*When @jack jumps in the board, it feels like a visit from THE POPE!
Hello @jack!!!*


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall... Wade here 🤠
This Past Indiana Morel Season April 2021,
Hoosier and Visitors Hunted and Hunted And Hunted...And Loved it ♥ Here is a Picture of Some of us after Hunting Some of My Favorite Spots from My Childhood in Monroe County.








I ate lots of Mine, and @Robinbluebird dehydrated lots more...








We Hunted with My 1998 Chevrolet Tracker/ "Treehugger" in 2020,







But because I decided to do a Complete Overhaul and because My Ass was Dragging. I didn't have it back together and Running for Our 2021 Season..








Here is the Old Engine I Pulled out...and the New $2,000 Engine I hope to have installed by September








It takes a long time to Clean, Prep and Paint Every Nut bolt and Parts as I Work Forward doin Everything Right and almost Perfect each step of the way








We had been getting exhaust and Gas fumes Really bad..now I see why..this old tank has 5 leaks...So I bought a New tank for $100..
But many New parts have been discontinued by Chevrolet, Neither available by aftermarket..
Like this New Fuel Pump I had to cut apart and customize








And Repair Welding a Crack in the Exhaust Manifold/ Header








This all takes Lots of time and $$Money $$
But I'm keeping my eyes on the Prize.. for Example @celticcurl found this 36+ Honey-Hole
in this Picture She and @Robinbluebird Quickly Gathered them After Someone Yelled from the Road.." YOU ARE ON PRIVATE PROPERTY " Then he just drove away.. I think he was just another Hunter and we beat him to it.. So Sorry "NOT"







Cleaned and Painted everything Under the Hood








Installed all new front end parts and Axles and Bearings, breaks, roters, 4x4 lock-outs..
The List goes on ... every piece Nut & bout inside out as I go


----------



## wade

Takes a lot of time to do it Right








pulled rear Axles and disassembled everything for repair








Clean, repair, Paint and reinstall New bearings, brakes, hardware, calipers, lines and Drums, lugs & nuts..looking Good


----------



## wade

Here's the final pictures for now..





































I still have a long way to Go on it.. @morelsxs encouraged Me by explaining How to Eat an Elephant??? "One bite at a time"..
And posted that _Johnny Cash Song/ video _
" One Piece at a Time" Very Helpful..because this is Enjoyable, but has me bout Crazy sometimes... But One bite at a time I'm gonna make it.. and Have "Treehugger" Ready for Our 2022 Morel Season..
And With it being Woods and Highway Ready, I intend to Hunt/ follow/ Chase Morels beginning Early down South, and Swooping like a Great Big Smiley Face🙂🍄🤠 from West to East as I Slowly Love my Way Northwards to Finish the Season Hunting in a Secret Forest ..where Like a Dream, for one week every year, Morels seem Neverending..
Sorry so Long Yall
SEE YA SOON
Thank You


----------



## Kokomorel

Looking good Wade keep up the good work


----------



## jashroomer

Been watching this thing grow on this stump for the last 4 years or so, couldn’t get an ID from the app


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> Been watching this thing grow on this stump for the last 4 years or so, couldn’t get an ID from the app
> View attachment 40427


Looks like 'Pheasant Back' but altered a bit


----------



## shroomsearcher

Kinda what I thought at first. Looks like pheasant back, but not really!

Anyway, finally, finally, finally, finally got a decent rain up here! Easily an inch or more. Hopefully it can get the Chant woods kicked back into production. I will head out Friday and this weekend to see what's up. It's been so weirdly dry here! What I mean by that is the spottiness of the precip! Went with a buddy to play golf yesterday at a course that's maybe 5-6 miles south of me. I got a sprinkle overnight at home. We go out on the course, and it's nearly underwater! 

At the turn I asked the guy at the counter why the course was so wet, He said they had torrential downpours all night long! Well, I know the rain roday wetted down my Chants woods quite well, so I'm hoping it can kickstart another flush.


----------



## wade

Is anyone getting in the Woods today


----------



## sb

I am - over in central OH. leaving in 10 minutes. Lots of rain in the last week. Expecting to find lots of interesting 'shrooms.


----------



## sb

I'm back home now with my quota of Chanterelles, washed and drying a little in the sun.

Central OH is on the latitude of Indy.


----------



## Kokomorel

Me and Lucy have been Following the rain data here in central Indiana and it is working. We will be going back out tomorrow a little bit north


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> I'm back home now with my quota of Chanterelles, washed and drying a little in the sun.
> 
> Central OH is on the latitude of Indy.
> 
> View attachment 40439


SB just Wanted to thank you again for the advice about the rain data very useful tool


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> Me and Lucy have been Following the rain data here in central Indiana and it is working. We will be going back out tomorrow a little bit north
> View attachment 40445


🎶 Little Lucy is a Fungi Girl 🥁 du du du dut da du du🎺 and She Loves Finding Fungi with Me All day🎶🎹 Oh Yeah Yu 😎🎷🎵
🥁She took-off 🥁 in the-Woods 🥁 Fast as She Could-Go🥁 Every-time I Turn-Around🥁🥁
🎹🎹🎶She done Found Some-More🎹🎹🎶
Oh Yea Yea Hey Hay Hey 🎷🎷🎵🎸
Little Miss Lucy🥁🎹🥁🎹🥁🎹 Woo Hu Hu Hu
🎸🥁🎸🥁🥁 This Girl is Outa-Sight🎹🎹🎷🎹🎷🎹🎷🎸🎸🎸🎹🥁🥁


----------



## Kokomorel

Found some nice clean chants was abull to pick and choose very nice day out beautiful weather


----------



## sb

Thanks for sharing Koko 🍻 -- yes it is great when there are so many Chants that you can choose. Many people find it hard to believe that I may only pick one out of 50 or 100 chanterelles. (I'm usually satisfied with enough for a few dinners)

I took several people out with me and I still had to show them that if they cut one from the trail path, it would have lots of rain-spatter dirt on the underneath that would have to be cleaned off or eaten as grit in whatever was cooked. However if Chants were picked 10 feet further off the trail where there was surrounding vegetation to break the rainfall and stop dirt spatter, the Chants were often so clean that there was no additional cleaning required -- except perhaps, a rinse.

Of course, and this I also had to tell the people I took with me, if you cut the shroom with a knife above the ground, then the dirt present on the base if you pull it out of the ground will not be present to contaminate everything else in the shroom bag.

Happy Summer woods adventures everyone! 🍺 😎


----------



## wade

Wow..Wo..Wo..Wa.. Wow..
Got Quiet There for a Minute...
Like back when, Elvis had Left the Building...
Man those where Good Times...
Pre- 1977 Times...
🌎🤠👍🏻🇺🇸🍄
Ok.. So I have been intending on buying a book on Fungi.
* I first thought I wanted only the simplest, maybe 60 page Mostly pictures trail pocket carry size.
** Now I'm trying to decide maybe.. more than just that.
*** Maybe Even an Awesome Encyclopedia.
But..
Now I'm thinking I would like all of the Above.
So ..yes Eventually several good Mushroom Outdoor & Survivel Books 📚
* Can any of us Share some suggestions for Me and for All of Us on here... Mushroom Books and Others, that's can Enhance Our Love of the Outside in Nature Experiences
Thank You 🍄🦋🏕🌿🍂🍁🫒🍺🐦


----------



## jim_t57

My go to's


----------



## Kokomorel

Went out this weekend still dry here and Howard in Miami County’s but was able to find enough for a couple dinners looks like the chant season is winding down chicken and hens are next


----------



## jashroomer

Got in the woods for the 40th annual squirrelfest this past weekend in Bainbridge. Harvested a few Fox and grey squirrels. The Ringless Honeys are from SW Marion co
Not many mushrooms out in Putnam co.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Seeing lots of ringless honeys myself but ecstatic to report I've found my first wild reishi mushrooms in Acton, IN just a few days ago with many primordia visible in the cracks of the earth hopefully this rain will bring out fruit bodies! Some photos from my old flip phone tried to get some better photos of the primorida in the cracks with my camera seen at the end


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Oh yeah, I'm definitely cloning this reishi today!


----------



## jdaniels313

wade said:


> Wow..Wo..Wo..Wa.. Wow..
> Got Quiet There for a Minute...
> Like back when, Elvis had Left the Building...
> Man those where Good Times...
> Pre- 1977 Times...
> 🌎🤠👍🏻🇺🇸🍄
> Ok.. So I have been intending on buying a book on Fungi.
> * I first thought I wanted only the simplest, maybe 60 page Mostly pictures trail pocket carry size.
> ** Now I'm trying to decide maybe.. more than just that.
> *** Maybe Even an Awesome Encyclopedia.
> But..
> Now I'm thinking I would like all of the Above.
> So ..yes Eventually several good Mushroom Outdoor & Survivel Books 📚
> * Can any of us Share some suggestions for Me and for All of Us on here... Mushroom Books and Others, that's can Enhance Our Love of the Outside in Nature Experiences
> Thank You 🍄🦋🏕🌿🍂🍁🫒🍺🐦


Howdy Wade, I think jim_157 is spot on with his recomendations! That Audobon book is, in my opinion, the best field guide available and it's a good size for carrying too!


----------



## jdaniels313

Kokomorel said:


> Found some nice clean chants was abull to pick and choose very nice day out beautiful weather
> View attachment 40446
> View attachment 40447
> View attachment 40448
> View attachment 40449


Nice photos! (it makes me miss moisture!) Here's what it looks like here....


----------



## jashroomer

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Oh yeah, I'm definitely cloning this reishi today!





jdaniels313 said:


> Nice photos! (it makes me miss moisture!) Here's what it looks like here....
> View attachment 40530


You guys have some tough weather/conditions out there. Hope you get some moisture soon. Stay safe.


----------



## jashroomer

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Seeing lots of ringless honeys myself but ecstatic to report I've found my first wild reishi mushrooms in Acton, IN just a few days ago with many primordia visible in the cracks of the earth hopefully this rain will bring out fruit bodies! Some photos from my old flip phone tried to get some better photos of the primorida in the cracks with my camera seen at the end


The seek app id this as an Artist Bracket fungus, it looks more like the one your holding


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

jashroomer said:


> The seek app id this as an Artist Bracket fungus, it looks more like the one your holding
> View attachment 40534
> View attachment 40534


Yes I have ran across plenty of those but if you see the primordia it's very evident these are reishi. I appreciate the reach out though! You should check out reishi antlers. These are most certainly reishi as the texture varies quite dramatically from the artist bracket. Not to be rude but I never trust those apps.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Yeah these really aren't even close to resembling the artist bracket in person so I'm going to chalk this up to a flip phone photo being blurry.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Also, these were coming direct from the soil while the artist bracket is coming out of wood. Very different specimens.


----------



## jashroomer

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Also, these were coming direct from the soil while the artist bracket is coming out of wood. Very different specimens.


Thanks for the help.


----------



## wade

jdaniels313 said:


> Nice photos! (it makes me miss moisture!) Here's what it looks like here....
> View attachment 40530


You are Scaring 😨 Me Jay..
I'm feeling like a Great Big Taken it for granted Baby here now


----------



## jdaniels313

As you can see, there's not much chance of finding any shrooms here till winter; the mountains aren't much better. (what's left of them anyway!) the humidity here has been ranging from about 8-15% during the day! I'll just have to be patient I guess........but it's nice to see all the photos from everyone to remind me that it's not this dry everywhere!


----------



## jdaniels313

Thanks Jashroomer! I'm hoping the 'rain gods' take pity on us with a stray rain shower! The only problem is we usually only get dry lighting storms till about Oct-Nov.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Here uib NE Ohio I thought that Chant season might be over, but I was wrong. Took a brief hike in my Chant woods today, and there they were, a fresh flush. Quite a lot of small ones, so I'll head back tomorrow with my knife and bag and get some. Used today to get the grass cut. That last rain and the cooler temps got the grass growing really fast again, so I decided to "be responsible" today! Tomorrow I can play!


----------



## jashroomer

Ok folks these boletes are everywhere on our campus, here’s the spore print, cant get an ID. Don’t worry Heartlandfungivore I just use those apps for fun, a starting point. Figured a few on here would recognize these.


----------



## jashroomer

I believe these are Reddening Lepiota, bruised red and spore print was white


----------



## jg010682

Those bolets next time take a pinch and chew it and spit it out might be a type of bitter bolet not positive though ill try to remember to look through my books when i get home and see if i can find it


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

@jashroomer I apologize if I typed in haste I should have thought more before I typed I think any source that helps us narrow down is a great start. I went through my David Aurora book and got to it probably being a B. Edulis. Then when I remembered I'd downloaded a PDF for midwestern identification a few years ago (https://www.fs.fed.us/nrs/pubs/gtr/gtr_nrs79.pdf) and I think the King Bolete a type of B. Edulis shown here looks very similar to what you've displayed above but could most certainly be wrong. in the descriptor he says there are many different strains of this species but when you do a google search all the popular images show thick stalks while I think it's positive to see the midwest pdf species has a much thinner stalk like the ones in your photo. Also they are listed to have a brown spore print like in your photo.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Went back out today and did a more in depth search. The Chants were literally everywhere! So many, I decided that I could afford to be picky. If there was more than one bug hole in the stem, it did not make the cut! I found many that were pristine! Not a bug hole in them anywhere. Nicest Chants of this season.

I had time, so I went to check my hen spot. Didn't expect to find anything yet, but think I found some primordia around a couple of the oaks where I've found them in the past. Still some ways to go with them.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

jashroomer said:


> Ok folks these boletes are everywhere on our campus, here’s the spore print, cant get an ID. Don’t worry Heartlandfungivore I just use those apps for fun, a starting point. Figured a few on here would recognize these.
> View attachment 40539


@jashroomer Im thinking the same as @jg010682 *Tylopilus felleus(*Bitter bolete). Quick nibble & spit to help confirm. Otherwise, you just may have struck Gold, with B. edulis, as suggested by @HeartlandFungivore!


----------



## jg010682

Im pretty sure its not a king bolete the stem is to narrow and has a brownish coloring to it kings have a wide stem thats white with webbing on them i dont see the webbing and those ones


----------



## jashroomer

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> @jashroomer Im thinking the same as @jg010682 *Tylopilus felleus(*Bitter bolete). Quick nibble & spit to help confirm. Otherwise, you just may have struck Gold, with B. edulis, as suggested by @HeartlandFungivore!


Thanks for all the info. This shroom thing is becoming an addiction. I will say though, if the correct ID of this mushroom requires me to chew a piece up, well then we will never know. I have chuckled to myself each time you guys have suggested tasting these things. Thanks again, shroom on.


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> Thanks for all the info. This shroom thing is becoming an addiction. I will say though, if the correct ID of this mushroom requires me to chew a piece up, well then we will never know. I have chuckled to myself each time you guys have suggested tasting these things. Thanks again, shroom on.


Come on You will be the Kings Taster ! 🤴
and Taster for the People ! a Nibbler
🎶 it's just a little pinprick...
🎵 they'll be no more..Ah ah ahhhh...
🍄 but you may feel a little sick...


----------



## sb

jashroomer - I look at that Bolete picture and think Bay Boletes Try an image search on them. They are listed as having an olive-brown spore print.









In the spotlight: the Bay Bolete


In the world of mushroom-foraging, the Cep / Penny Bun seems to get most of the attention, but there is another mushroom that is much less w...




marksvegplot.blogspot.com





Happy Hunting everyone! 😎


----------



## shroomsearcher

jashroomer said:


> Thanks for all the info. This shroom thing is becoming an addiction. I will say though, if the correct ID of this mushroom requires me to chew a piece up, well then we will never know. I have chuckled to myself each time you guys have suggested tasting these things. Thanks again, shroom on.


You don't necessarily "chew it up". You nibble a little piece off the edge of the cap, give it 3-4 quick chews at the FRONT of your mouth, and spit it out immediately. If it's a bitter bolete you will know very soon. I was little hesitant at first, but I tried it and it's no big whoop.


----------



## Jester1023

Neighbor found this on an old oak root. It smells a bit like a portobello or button. No gills, but dose have the spore holes like pheasant back. It’s pretty firm and very moist with clear “water” when it’s cut. My best guess is chicken of the woods, but a very mature one as it’s color is faded. Any help is appreciated. 
Thanks, Nate


----------



## treebeardlennon

Jester1023 said:


> Neighbor found this on an old oak root. It smells a bit like a portobello or button. No gills, but dose have the spore holes like pheasant back. It’s pretty firm and very moist with clear “water” when it’s cut. My best guess is chicken of the woods, but a very mature one as it’s color is faded. Any help is appreciated.
> Thanks, Nate


Holes or teeth? It looks a bit like Bondarzewia berkeley or climacodon sp.


----------



## jim_t57

Just a snippet from the National Audubon Society Handbook.








Definitely use your own judgement.


----------



## Jester1023

Neighbor found this on an old oak root. It smells a bit like a portobello or button. No gills, but dose have the spore holes like pheasant back. It’s pretty firm and very moist with clear “water” when it’s cut. My best guess is chicken of the woods, but a very mature one as it’s color is faded. Any help is appreciated.
Thanks, Nate
View attachment 40561


sorry for the double post.Cant find the delete.


----------



## Jester1023

treebeardlennon said:


> Holes or teeth? It looks a bit like Bondarzewia berkeley or climacodon sp.


You may be onto something with Bondarzewia berkeleyI. Both it and COTW are very common on oak. The good news is both are edible and my neighbor is determined to try it. He’s 86 and said he’s lived a good life. This was found in Anderson, Indiana and is about 20 inches across.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Played golf today and while my buddy was playing his shot I wandered off to the edge of the woods to answer nature's call. There was a log at the edge of the woods that was covered in what looked to be oysters. I pulled one and will get a spore print from it. Gotmy fingers crossed.


----------



## jashroomer

shroomsearcher said:


> Played golf today and while my buddy was playing his shot I wandered off to the edge of the woods to answer nature's call. There was a log at the edge of the woods that was covered in what looked to be oysters. I pulled one and will get a spore print from it. Gotmy fingers crossed.


when I play golf most of my shots are into, and then out of the woods.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Turned out the spore print was white, so they could be!


----------



## Kokomorel

Was out in the woods today and spotted this interesting mushroom


----------



## wade

Kokomorel said:


> Was out in the woods today and spotted this interesting mushroom
> View attachment 40579
> View attachment 40580


That is Amazing, looks Chinese 😁


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Hey all found a very beautiful cluster of pheasant back growing in Acton, IN. Although common, too pretty not to share  The smell of these stopped me in my tracks before I even saw them!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

My first homegrown organic blue oyster harvest! All grown indoor on organic substrate. If anyone lives in the nearby area of downtown Indianapolis (I'm on the east side i.e. 10th and rural area) these clusters were just picked today and yesterday. They are available for relatively affordable price. I'm thinking $10/lb for just one pound. $8/lb if you want more than one pound. Nothing like a fresh picked mushroom. Feel free to just message me here if anyone is interested! The final substrate was a blend of hardwood chips and organic alfalfa. None of the wood has ever been sprayed and no soy was used in the production of these mushrooms!


----------



## Kokomorel

Was out on state ground today found some chickens pass prime perfect and babies there





















are up good luck shroomin get out there and enjoy


----------



## jashroomer

So I found my first 2 chicken of the woods 
( was in the Natural Bridge SP, wasn’t sure if I could harvest)








, and lots of other pictures in the red river gorge down in Kentucky, any thoughts on the others


----------



## wade

jashroomer said:


> So I found my first 2 chicken of the woods
> ( was in the Natural Bridge SP, wasn’t sure if I could harvest)
> View attachment 40644
> 
> , and lots of other pictures in the red river gorge down in Kentucky, any thoughts on the others
> View attachment 40646


NICE... Man ..so Now here I am After-the -Fact
Thinking, 🍄 .. That Next time ...
There's such an Awesome moment ❤ of Choice, such as that Chicken, You Should kneel down and have a little bit.. 😀 Yes, I'm gonna make this My New Thing and Tradition now 👍🏻
🦅 Thank You @jashroomer 🇺🇸


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

I went hunting this morning and was not finding any chicken of the woods but found some old jack o' lanterns out in Acton. Was out for a few hours when my brother texted me some photos in Southport, IN where he was taking a break from work in the woods and had ran across some mushrooms. Turns out they were chicken of the woods! now we are Irish twins so I think the mushroom conscious was working in my favor today. I harvest the outer edges that were tender and left the rest behind. I also found more reishi today which I'll post next.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Excited about finding these Reishi. They are interesting in that I have some coming straight out of massive cracks in the soil and are definitely not hosting directly off decaying wood anywhere. Then I have some coming out of trees deeper in the woods. The ones in the soil are in a well shaded area but the area is generally cleared out. When walking through the area throughout early summer there were these massive clumps of mycelium coming out of the soil oozing red color. I thought maybe it's that berries n cream mushroom but based on what I saw today (see photos) I think it's part of the mycelial network connected to the reishi as even the reishi I find coming off the trees have these large white clumps in the ground nearby. I've also posted some photos showing there were lots of mini chanterelles in the same area as well. I left all the baby chants behind in hopes it'll increase my yield next year I feel like I've been blessed enough this season.


----------



## wade

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Excited about finding these Reishi. They are interesting in that I have some coming straight out of massive cracks in the soil and are definitely not hosting directly off decaying wood anywhere. Then I have some coming out of trees deeper in the woods. The ones in the soil are in a well shaded area but the area is generally cleared out. When walking through the area throughout early summer there were these massive clumps of mycelium coming out of the soil oozing red color. I thought maybe it's that berries n cream mushroom but based on what I saw today (see photos) I think it's part of the mycelial network connected to the reishi as even the reishi I find coming off the trees have these large white clumps in the ground nearby. I've also posted some photos showing there were lots of mini chanterelles in the same area as well. I left all the baby chants behind in hopes it'll increase my yield next year I feel like I've been blessed enough this season.


Really Cool👍🏻🤠


----------



## Kokomorel

Rain Rain let it rain


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> Rain Rain let it rain


Yes! this rain and cool temps is just what we need to kickstart the hen season. I haven't found any yet but next week there should be some up. I find it interesting that morels start in the south and work their way north but hens start in the north and work their way south!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> Yes! this rain and cool temps is just what we need to kickstart the hen season. I haven't found any yet but next week there should be some up. I find it interesting that morels start in the south and work their way north but hens start in the north and work their way south!


Hey CW, I know that in cultivation of morels vs. hens you want a colder period for initiating the morel primordia formation and fruit bodies around 36-42 for morels primordia jumping to 40-50 for fruit body (Fahrenheit) followed by a jump in heat vs. the hens want 50-60 for primordia and jump to 55-60 for fruit body. As far as the movement it fits the regions based on the south will get warmer first for the morels where as for the hens up north we'll get colder first before the south. Never thought of this connection before since I'm a knew grower so thank you for initiating these thought processes.


----------



## shroomsearcher

cwlake said:


> Yes! this rain and cool temps is just what we need to kickstart the hen season. I haven't found any yet but next week there should be some up. I find it interesting that morels start in the south and work their way north but hens start in the north and work their way south!


I went and checked my spots the other day, and nothing doing! I've noticed that my best hen years have been the wetter ones. I didn't think it would matter since they grow as parasites on living trees, so their nutrition comes from the tree. But in dry years, I usually find nothing! I've come to think that if the dryer weather stressed the tree from lack of water, that could inhibit the fruiting of the hens. This rain we are getting and the cooler temps may kick things into gear around here. Hope so!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Harvested these golden oysters today from the grow! Thought I'd share some photos with y'all they are a tropical variety. From what I've read they are very bitter if you only saute for a few minutes but after 15 to 20 minutes they release a cashew/nutty flavor. I've tried one or two of the small caps raw before and they tasted somewhat like a melon rind. The unique thing about this variety is they are meant to have 50-100 small caps per cluster


----------



## Trez

wade said:


> Welcome Everyone to Our 2021 Season of Beautiful and Amazing Pictures , Stories and Conversations of Good Times Past,
> Plans and Currant Updates..
> As We Head Out into the Woods and Make Our Way Through Together..
> When the Winter Weather Allows, Let's All Make a Promise to Make some Special time for Ourself .. Each of us, to get out into the Woods Exploring and Scouting in Preparation for Some New Locations.
> And Let's All Post some Pictures of how Amazing and Beautiful the Winter Landscape is along Our Journeys
> to Our Morels Season ..
> They Will be Popping Up So Very soon.. and then Stay in the Woods after Morel season.. We find Chicken of the woods and Chanterelles and Many Other forms of.. eatable 🍄 FUNGI 🍄 and Plants..
> Thank You All
> And Happy New Year
> from...Wade
> As We Begin Once Again to Share Our
> ❤ "Love of the Hunt" ❤ Together ❤
> Let's Go Yall !!👍🏻💪🏻


*Crimson Waxy Caps?*


----------



## Kokomorel

Some pics from the last two days. Still no hens


----------



## Kokomorel

Was back out today checked over 100 trees still no hens




























all but all kinds of chicken


----------



## Countryguy87




----------



## Countryguy87

Are these oysters??


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Trez said:


> *Crimson Waxy Caps?*


Compare to Russula sp.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Countryguy87 said:


> Are these oysters??
> View attachment 40730
> View attachment 40731


@Countryguy87 Did they have any particular smell?


----------



## Countryguy87

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> @Countryguy87 Did they have any particular smell?


I didn't think to try smelling them. I was going to wait until next weekend to harvest the chicken I found and figured I'd cut these off when I go back out to get the chicken.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Countryguy87 said:


> I didn't think to try smelling them. I was going to wait until next weekend to harvest the chicken I found and figured I'd cut these off when I go back out to get the chicken.


Cool. Check to see if the gills run down the stem(decurrent). Will also have a distinct earthy anise or even a fishy smell. These ones most likely be to far gone next wknd & be insect supper for the week. But hey still check it out while out anyways..GoodLuck & Hope Ya Catch that durn' Chicken ripe next week!! Happy 🍄 Hunts!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Countryguy87 said:


> Are these oysters??
> View attachment 40730
> View attachment 40731


They look like an oyster variety


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Had a very rewarding day in Bowling Green, IN yesterday with my two dogs. I found a large amount of white chanterelles, cantharellus subalbidus, for how tiny they are in size. Was very exciting find. After overlooking the cinnabars earlier this summer I spotted these and thought those look like a chant, then they had the false forking gills so I started harvesting. I also found on massive maitake/hen of the woods. I'm estimating 5-10 pounds in size. Will weigh later today. This was a luck find. I was walking the creek after my new dog took off and I couldn't find her. Looked to my right and up above my head on the ridge of the creek was a massive hen coming out of a dead stump. Found these chickens too and also found some wild chestnut mushrooms/ pholiata squarosa which are best cooked when young so grabbed up a bunch of the real spiky smaller clusters.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Alt. photos of unique/pretty fungi spotted yesterday.


----------



## Countryguy87

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Cool. Check to see if the gills run down the stem(decurrent). Will also have a distinct earthy anise or even a fishy smell. These ones most likely be to far gone next wknd & be insect supper for the week. But hey still check it out while out anyways..GoodLuck & Hope Ya Catch that durn' Chicken ripe next week!! Happy 🍄 Hunts!


Hey is there a particular visual attribute to look for when chickens are ripened? Im guessing that those oyster are better what caught young and small?


----------



## Countryguy87

Countryguy87 said:


> Hey is there a particular visual attribute to look for when chickens are ripened? Im guessing that those oyster are better what caught young and small?


This is my first year hunting wood lovers. I have only grown up hunting morels.. which i just got ahold of some syringes of black Morchella liquid culture and am going to start trying to cultivate those indoors. But they deforested my woods about 2 years ago. So I am hoping it is loaded with chickens and im really hoping to find some lions main this year. I have alot of turkey tail that I am going to harvest this year too.


----------



## Countryguy87

Haha you were spot on, with the whole bug dinner thing. I just went and checked them. One of then was completely gone over night!


----------



## Countryguy87




----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Countryguy87 said:


> Hey is there a particular visual attribute to look for when chickens are ripened? Im guessing that those oyster are better what caught young and small?


I found a mess of Pleurotus ostreatus(Pearl Oyster), week or two back. I like to harvest them bout handsize spread & smaller. I will take what I get though(drying larger for mush powder seasoning). If larger, I'll leave outside abit for creepy crawlers to find their way out. Then lightly brush off any dirt wood/grass debris. Personal choice I "*Do Not" *soak or even rinse. Damp Napkin/ Paper Towel helps remove stubborn particles. I should say, I do these things to all variety of mush, no matter size or shape. For Chicken, just look for bright colored not faded or buggy. Some sites may say smaller are better, but I like them to Fan out & Pile for a decent harvest. Dependent upon when I can get backout, weather, bugs, visibility, location, other hunters, I may harvest then & there.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Countryguy87 said:


> This is my first year hunting wood lovers. I have only grown up hunting morels.. which i just got ahold of some syringes of black Morchella liquid culture and am going to start trying to cultivate those indoors. But they deforested my woods about 2 years ago. So I am hoping it is loaded with chickens and im really hoping to find some lions main this year. I have alot of turkey tail that I am going to harvest this year too.


Nice, well your off to a good start of the first year! You know your wood eating species and have your sights set! Yes those were Oyster, & them bugs love em too lol! GoodLuck with the science experiment(morchella) & further species Trophies foraged! Look forward to hearing more of your hunts!


----------



## Countryguy87

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> I found a mess of Pleurotus ostreatus(Pearl Oyster), week or two back. I like to harvest them bout handsize spread & smaller. I will take what I get though(drying larger for mush powder seasoning). If larger, I'll leave outside abit for creepy crawlers to find their way out. Then lightly brush off any dirt wood/grass debris. Personal choice I "*Do Not" *soak or even rinse. Damp Napkin/ Paper Towel helps remove stubborn particles. I should say, I do these things to all variety of mush, no matter size or shape. For Chicken, just look for bright colored not faded or buggy. Some sites may say smaller are better, but I like them to Fan out & Pile for a decent harvest. Dependent upon when I can get backout, weather, bugs, visibility, location, other hunters, I may harvest then & there.


Ahh ok, lol too late for the no soak here. I already tossed them into a bowl of brine. Sounds good, seems like my chickens are still pretty young.
Quick question. The dead tree they are on seems to be drying up pretty quick with this heat and wind today. 
do You think it may be a good idea to take a couple gallons of distilled water out and resoak the log?


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Cool. Check to see if the gills run down the stem(decurrent). Will also have a distinct earthy anise or even a fishy smell. These ones most likely be to far gone next wknd & be insect supper for the week. But hey still check it out while out anyways..GoodLuck & Hope Ya Catch that durn' Chicken ripe next week!! Happy 🍄 Hunts!


I know that pheonix oysters have a mild aroma and flavor of anise but I had never heard this for any other oyster and those are for sure not pheonix oysters but I do get the fishy smell for sure


HawkeyeMerkels said:


> I found a mess of Pleurotus ostreatus(Pearl Oyster), week or two back. I like to harvest them bout handsize spread & smaller. I will take what I get though(drying larger for mush powder seasoning). If larger, I'll leave outside abit for creepy crawlers to find their way out. Then lightly brush off any dirt wood/grass debris. Personal choice I "*Do Not" *soak or even rinse. Damp Napkin/ Paper Towel helps remove stubborn particles. I should say, I do these things to all variety of mush, no matter size or shape. For Chicken, just look for bright colored not faded or buggy. Some sites may say smaller are better, but I like them to Fan out & Pile for a decent harvest. Dependent upon when I can get backout, weather, bugs, visibility, location, other hunters, I may harvest then & there.





Countryguy87 said:


> Hey is there a particular visual attribute to look for when chickens are ripened? Im guessing that those oyster are better what caught young and small?


I agree with all the above. I wanted to add that for flavor oysters are best picked before the caps start to fan up so as long as the caps are still downturned the taste should be good. I also go by how much bug damage and water damage. I don't like oysters if they've been washed in water. If they are sturdy enough I've found just shaking them or even lightly going through the gills with a toothpick will get out any competitor bugs. last year on thanksgiving day i found a massive haul of pleaurotus ostreatus and earlier this year i found some oysters in bowling green, the bugs come fast even on the small ones. Also last year I found a lion's mane downtown about twenty feet up in a maple but it had yellowed/turned pretty significantly. the one i found here did not have long hairs but was extremely cylindrical and the hairs were short like spikes 
!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Countryguy87 said:


> Ahh ok, lol too late for the no soak here. I already tossed them into a bowl of brine. Sounds good, seems like my chickens are still pretty young.
> Quick question. The dead tree they are on seems to be drying up pretty quick with this heat and wind today.
> do You think it may be a good idea to take a couple gallons of distilled water out and resoak the log?


I wouldn't directly soak the log with the mushrooms growing on them. Instead I'd dig a hole and soak the area with water and bury the log inside the hole (this is if the log is vertical). if the log is laying horizontal you can try soaking areas where the mushrooms are not already growing but i wouldn't directly apply large amounts of water to the growing mushrooms


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

HeartlandFungivore said:


> I wouldn't directly soak the log with the mushrooms growing on them. Instead I'd dig a hole and soak the area with water and bury the log inside the hole (this is if the log is vertical). if the log is laying horizontal you can try soaking areas where the mushrooms are not already growing but i wouldn't directly apply large amounts of water to the growing mushrooms


buy bury the log in the hole i mean only a foot or so deep leave the rest with the mushrooms exposed outside to the air and environment


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Countryguy87 said:


> Ahh ok, lol too late for the no soak here. I already tossed them into a bowl of brine. Sounds good, seems like my chickens are still pretty young.
> Quick question. The dead tree they are on seems to be drying up pretty quick with this heat and wind today.
> do You think it may be a good idea to take a couple gallons of distilled water out and resoak the log?


Personally wouldnt.. Don't think it matter much. I tend to let Mother Nature run her course. If You'd like to get a little more hands' on "Go with your Gut" instinct &/or try @HeartlandFungivore Tips, if Ya want to experiment..You wont do harm either way!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Countryguy87 said:


> Hey is there a particular visual attribute to look for when chickens are ripened? Im guessing that those oyster are better what caught young and small?


Like Hawkeye said, look for really bright colors that don't seem the least bit faded. And use your sense of touch. Feel them. There should be some "give" to them. Especially the outer 2". Same with the oysters.


----------



## Countryguy87

HeartlandFungivore said:


> I wouldn't directly soak the log with the mushrooms growing on them. Instead I'd dig a hole and soak the area with water and bury the log inside the hole (this is if the log is vertical). if the log is laying horizontal you can try soaking areas where the mushrooms are not already growing but i wouldn't directly apply large amounts of water to the growing mushrooms


this is a standing tree though about 10 or 15 ft tall. Still has some branches on it i think. 
I wonder if it would help it along and if I were to drill a hole about a foot above it and then stick a glass watering vase into the tree? The kind people use to water their house plants with. Allowing the log to slowing soak the water and let gravity draw the water down to the mycelium?


----------



## Countryguy87

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Personally wouldnt.. Don't think it matter much. I tend to let Mother Nature run her course. If You'd like to get a little more hands' on "Go with your Gut" instinct &/or try @HeartlandFungivore Tips, if Ya want to experiment..You wont do harm either way!


Ha I don't mean to keep bugging you. But I wanted to bounce a cultivation idea off you.
I have a small creek or you might call it a ditch, that is between 3ft up to 6ft wide and we own about a mile or maybe a mile and a half of it.
I had an idea the other night. Do you think it would work.
if I were to take a post hole auger and punch a few hundred or even maybe a thousand holes 1ft by 1ft sq from each other from one end to the other and then drop hard wood logs into them. 
drill holes all over each log and inject liquid cultures and use wood quirks or I think there's a few places that even sell something like mushroom plugs?


----------



## Countryguy87

Im also looking for input on growing morel mushrooms in a controlled environment.
I have a couple syringes of black morchella liquid culture. I am going use a couple of them to start playing around with a chest freezer and my stand up deep freezer.
But I have 4 big hog pits that used to have hog building over them "they don't get used for anything anymore".
Does anyone think it could be possible to cultivate morels on a large scale with something like that? I was thinking that I could pickup some reefer units off of some freezer trailers and mount 4 or 6 per pit and put them on thermostats to simulate a false winter several times a year, also Setup a bar controller with dehumidifiers and a misting system to control the humidity level and if actually required to fruit then also to simulate a heavy flood rain. 

Has anyone on here successfully fruited morels in a controlled environment?


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Countryguy87 said:


> Ha I don't mean to keep bugging you. But I wanted to bounce a cultivation idea off you.
> I have a small creek or you might call it a ditch, that is between 3ft up to 6ft wide and we own about a mile or maybe a mile and a half of it.
> I had an idea the other night. Do you think it would work.
> if I were to take a post hole auger and punch a few hundred or even maybe a thousand holes 1ft by 1ft sq from each other from one end to the other and then drop hard wood logs into them.
> drill holes all over each log and inject liquid cultures and use wood quirks or I think there's a few places that even sell something like mushroom plugs?


You are not going to get far injecting liquid culture into a log. You need to convert your liquid culture into grain or especially sawdust or plug spawns and then inoculate your logs.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Countryguy87 said:


> this is a standing tree though about 10 or 15 ft tall. Still has some branches on it i think.
> I wonder if it would help it along and if I were to drill a hole about a foot above it and then stick a glass watering vase into the tree? The kind people use to water their house plants with. Allowing the log to slowing soak the water and let gravity draw the water down to the mycelium?


I would not mess with the tree. Instead dig a trench around your tree and consistently flood the trench to raise general humidity in the area. this is how japanese have successfully cultivated morels in a repeatable fashion. they first make their spawn blocks usually out of soil or compost and oak but not entirely hardwood. they let the bags incubate and grow out. they bury the bags in soil with a vey specific pH and then build trenches alongside the buried bags. come spring they flood those trenches around the bags. once the bags are visibily inoculating the soil they add something called a nutritional bag that has gone through full sterilization and mostly consists of grain and a nitrogen supplier. they set these bags all on top of the myceliated soil open face down. then they get morels. this whole process requires a flow hood and a sterilizer but it's provided successful cultivation for repeatable years. I can send you the actual resesarch paper if you are interested.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

HeartlandFungivore said:


> I would not mess with the tree. Instead dig a trench around your tree and consistently flood the trench to raise general humidity in the area. this is how japanese have successfully cultivated morels in a repeatable fashion. they first make their spawn blocks usually out of soil or compost and oak but not entirely hardwood. they let the bags incubate and grow out. they bury the bags in soil with a vey specific pH and then build trenches alongside the buried bags. come spring they flood those trenches around the bags. once the bags are visibily inoculating the soil they add something called a nutritional bag that has gone through full sterilization and mostly consists of grain and a nitrogen supplier. they set these bags all on top of the myceliated soil open face down. then they get morels. this whole process requires a flow hood and a sterilizer but it's provided successful cultivation for repeatable years. I can send you the actual resesarch paper if you are interested.


sometimes they even build artificial canopies. also, many people have just randomly gotten morels to grow by through liquid culture in soil that has high levels of ash. this could be a method you attempt but it's generally not been repeatable and very luck/circumstance has it. if you filled your buckets with oak, compost, and maybe large amounts of ash then inoculated early spring who knows you may get lucky.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

HeartlandFungivore said:


> sometimes they even build artificial canopies. also, many people have just randomly gotten morels to grow by through liquid culture in soil that has high levels of ash. this could be a method you attempt but it's generally not been repeatable and very luck/circumstance has it. if you filled your buckets with oak, compost, and maybe large amounts of ash then inoculated early spring who knows you may get lucky.


i personally prefer to make my grain spawn before inoculating anything. I've tried even inoculating my bags directly with liquid spawn for shaggy mane and some other strains and the growth falters. there's a reason top mycologists never do this in practice. it's lengthy and rarely a successful compared to inoculating with grain spawn


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Countryguy87 said:


> Im also looking for input on growing morel mushrooms in a controlled environment.
> I have a couple syringes of black morchella liquid culture. I am going use a couple of them to start playing around with a chest freezer and my stand up deep freezer.
> But I have 4 big hog pits that used to have hog building over them "they don't get used for anything anymore".
> Does anyone think it could be possible to cultivate morels on a large scale with something like that? I was thinking that I could pickup some reefer units off of some freezer trailers and mount 4 or 6 per pit and put them on thermostats to simulate a false winter several times a year, also Setup a bar controller with dehumidifiers and a misting system to control the humidity level and if actually required to fruit then also to simulate a heavy flood rain.
> 
> Has anyone on here successfully fruited morels in a controlled environment?


If you are willing to do all this then you should definitely invest in a lab and make your spawn blocks. Ditch the liquid culture


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> Some pics from the last two days. Still no hens
> View attachment 40707
> View attachment 40708
> View attachment 40709
> View attachment 40710
> View attachment 40711
> View attachment 40712
> View attachment 40713


Hens are starting here in the NE corner. found about ten last night. all were real fresh.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Countryguy87 said:


> Ha I don't mean to keep bugging you. But I wanted to bounce a cultivation idea off you.
> I have a small creek or you might call it a ditch, that is between 3ft up to 6ft wide and we own about a mile or maybe a mile and a half of it.
> I had an idea the other night. Do you think it would work.
> if I were to take a post hole auger and punch a few hundred or even maybe a thousand holes 1ft by 1ft sq from each other from one end to the other and then drop hard wood logs into them.
> drill holes all over each log and inject liquid cultures and use wood quirks or I think there's a few places that even sell something like mushroom plugs?


 If you want to move forward on liquid culture alone this just came back to me on my way home from the grocery store (I was talking chanterelle cultivation with the produce manager at the store). I've heard that a way to get successful morel symbiosis with an oak tree is to drill into exposed roots of the oak and then inoculate with sawdust spawn. I think this could be a better approach for the liquid culture route. My avoidance of liquid culture being used as a final inoculation has a few reasons. 1) you can make tons and tons and tons of inoculated substrate with a couple hundred mL's of liquid culture you will barely be able to inoculate much of anything with just liquid culture alone 2) once the liquid culture is gone it's gone but if you use it to inoculate into grain you can do way more experimentation and keep dividing your spawn out for tops three generations that way you don't just waste all your liquid culture 3) based on my own experiences with inoculating liquid cultures directly into final substrate there's higher chance of senescing and the inoculation period will be much longer.


----------



## Countryguy87

HeartlandFungivore said:


> I would not mess with the tree. Instead dig a trench around your tree and consistently flood the trench to raise general humidity in the area. this is how japanese have successfully cultivated morels in a repeatable fashion. they first make their spawn blocks usually out of soil or compost and oak but not entirely hardwood. they let the bags incubate and grow out. they bury the bags in soil with a vey specific pH and then build trenches alongside the buried bags. come spring they flood those trenches around the bags. once the bags are visibily inoculating the soil they add something called a nutritional bag that has gone through full sterilization and mostly consists of grain and a nitrogen supplier. they set these bags all on top of the myceliated soil open face down. then they get morels. this whole process requires a flow hood and a sterilizer but it's provided successful cultivation for repeatable years. I can send you the actual resesarch paper if you are interested.


That would be awesome, I would love to read the write up on their tek.


----------



## Countryguy87

HeartlandFungivore said:


> If you want to move forward on liquid culture alone this just came back to me on my way home from the grocery store (I was talking chanterelle cultivation with the produce manager at the store). I've heard that a way to get successful morel symbiosis with an oak tree is to drill into exposed roots of the oak and then inoculate with sawdust spawn. I think this could be a better approach for the liquid culture route. My avoidance of liquid culture being used as a final inoculation has a few reasons. 1) you can make tons and tons and tons of inoculated substrate with a couple hundred mL's of liquid culture you will barely be able to inoculate much of anything with just liquid culture alone 2) once the liquid culture is gone it's gone but if you use it to inoculate into grain you can do way more experimentation and keep dividing your spawn out for tops three generations that way you don't just waste all your liquid culture 3) based on my own experiences with inoculating liquid cultures directly into final substrate there's higher chance of senescing and the inoculation period will be much longer.


Wouldn't elm saw dust work much better than oak? 
Also I completely understand the grain spawn and it makes total sense. Thank you for pointing that out. I wasn't 100% sure that morels would be comfortable inoculating in grains, I was also thinking of using agar to make spawn with the liquid cultures.
I could definitely build a lab and I will eventually will. if I can get the tek down and working right. I have an all steel feed center that would work perfect for a lab. It just gets used for storage at the moment. But would be easy to convert to a lab and it is connected the only grain silo we have left.
I was going to use fox farm soil "I've been told they prefer living soils" to get started in my freezers. Do you think composted manure would work for the compost? My pits have a couple inches of 20 year old composted hog manure in them.


----------



## Countryguy87

HeartlandFungivore said:


> You are not going to get far injecting liquid culture into a log. You need to convert your liquid culture into grain or especially sawdust or plug spawns and then inoculate your logs.


I was actually thinking of using the plugs in my creek. 
I figure if I drill holes into the bed of the creek and drop logs into them vertically like telephone poles. Then drill them and put plugs for chicken, hens, lions main, and a few other wood lovers. The creek would keep the logs moist enough to keep them going without having to maintain them with all of the extras like humidity control ect. The creek would be seasonal harvesting though. 
The morels I want to harvest year round and is why I am trying to figure them out. So I can start farming them in my pits.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Countryguy87 said:


> That would be awesome, I would love to read the write up on their tek.


Here is a link to the abstract: https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/abs/10.1080/07388551.2017.1333082?journalCode=ibty20

turns out I can't send you my copy because I accessed it through my academic institution but it's worthwhile to purchase and/or fine through your own resources at least this will give you access to the title and general information inside so you can decide for yourself how far you want to dig. this is all outdoor cultivation.

as far as indoor cultivation check out Ron Ower's work. Essentially he applied a casing method (to me this is very similar to the Japanese method of throwing on a second nutritional bag) and he was able to get indoor growth. If you are going to try growing indoors you are going to need a flow hood and a sterilizer that ideally forms a vacuum. At the end of the day, if you did successfully cultivate morels indoors and you didn't have a flow hood or a sterilizer of some sort then you're going to be ill-prepared to generate more unless you had just planned to buy more liquid culture. it's much more profitable to be able to clone your own specimen and then plate it yourself after a successful growth because the fruitbody coming out of your experimentation will be adapted to grow in the environmental conditions you placed it under making any inoculations coming from a clone of that mushroom much more likely to succeed. You could always create spore slurry's and try inoculating them indoors but without a flow hood you're at big risk of contamination tons of money and time wasted and the other route, buying liquid culture over and over again, is going to get old. 

As to the log inoculation method with the plug spawns you'll want a flow hood in order to make your liquid culture inoculations onto the plug spawns or else once again contamination is likely to lead to a waste of money and time but the creek idea is excellent. If you are going with shiitake the shiitake will need a cold shock regardless so I don't think it's worth it to bury them from the beginning but instead just to stack them so they are ready to toss in the water and then bury in the sand along the creek post 24-hr soak in the creek


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

@Countryguy87 books on cultivation that I've used to successfully generate mushrooms and highly recommend purchasing are peter mccoy's book "radical mycology," and paul stamets' "growing gourmet and medicinal mushrooms"


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Countryguy87 said:


> Ha I don't mean to keep bugging you. But I wanted to bounce a cultivation idea off you.
> I have a small creek or you might call it a ditch, that is between 3ft up to 6ft wide and we own about a mile or maybe a mile and a half of it.
> I had an idea the other night. Do you think it would work.
> if I were to take a post hole auger and punch a few hundred or even maybe a thousand holes 1ft by 1ft sq from each other from one end to the other and then drop hard wood logs into them.
> drill holes all over each log and inject liquid cultures and use wood quirks or I think there's a few places that even sell something like mushroom plugs?


@Countryguy87 To be honest, I personally have zero cultivation of Mush experience & studied very little cultivation. The very little did include, the mentioned Japanese techniques & years later, their first outside invite, extended to a Michigan University. Also recommend the read, if you have the chance. Glad @HeartlandFungivore chimed in!! Wheeeew, Sure Very Glad he did! Such Great info Heartland posted! CountryGuy, your creek-ditch location, tools of trade and rigging knowledge, in theory sounds pretty applicable. @Countryguy87 & @HeartlandFungivore I *APPLAUD *both of youse Enthusiasm, Experience, & Passion!!!!!


----------



## Kokomorel

cwlake said:


> Hens are starting here in the NE corner. found about ten last night. all were real fresh.


Cwlake are you hunting public or private land


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> Cwlake are you hunting public or private land


Public, not much pressure this time of year.


----------



## Robinbluebird

Hey guys, I got something for ya. I decided to buy some mushroom coffee. This surely is a new experience for me and I'm glad I tried it. It's called Ryze. It has 6 different kinds of shooms 🍄. Maybe you would like to try some to.








I also made some delicious pasta last night with some of our dehydrated morel mushrooms. Made enough to eat it for a couple of days.








We got 7 more months to get ourselves back into the woods if you haven't been out there recently.


----------



## Kokomorel

Thought I share some pics of this weekend


----------



## sb

Kokomorel, Yesterday an acquaintance sent me pics of the beautiful Amanita like in your picture. --This after I told him to wait till I got life insurance on him before sending me pics for identifying the "Edible Ones" for him.

I sent this link: Amanita Muscaria or Fly Agaric Mushroom
where it is described as being *"both poisonous and edible*" . 

My comment to him, after gallows humor, was that is also true of the Morel -- great edible -- just have to cook it first.

I also admitted I'd never eaten the amanita.

Has anyone here eaten it?

Happy 'shrooming everyone! 😎 👍🍷


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> Kokomorel, Yesterday an acquaintance sent me pics of the beautiful Amanita like in your picture. --This after I told him to wait till I got life insurance on him before sending me pics for identifying the "Edible Ones" for him.
> 
> I sent this link: Amanita Muscaria or Fly Agaric Mushroom
> where it is described as being *"both poisonous and edible*" .
> 
> My comment to him, after gallows humor, was that is also true of the Morel -- great edible -- just have to cook it first.
> 
> I also admitted I'd never eaten the amanita.
> 
> Has anyone here eaten it?
> 
> Happy 'shrooming everyone! 😎 👍🍷


Not me


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Kokomorel said:


> Not me


Check out this video of the mushroom hermit in Ukraine. He tinctures the amanita (in the video it looks like he buries the tincture in the soil on a specific full moon). The tincturing process actually converts the poison (probably via protonation) into an edible compound. 




when i first saw this video i watched it like seven times in a row it brought me so much joy


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Kokomorel said:


> Thought I share some pics of this weekend
> View attachment 40796
> View attachment 40797
> View attachment 40798
> View attachment 40799
> View attachment 40800
> View attachment 40801
> View attachment 40802


Good pics @Kokomorel ! I'd say that depicted amanita is *Amanita* *muscaria var. guessowii (*_American Fly Agaric- yellow variant). _If at all interested in other possibilities *Amanita flavorubescens/flavorubens (*_Yellow American Blusher) _would stain *slowly* reddish-wine or brown on stem, inner stem flesh &/or cap or not cap. The *Amanita flavoconia*_ *var. flavoconia (*American Yellow Dust Amanita; *AKA *Yellow Patches) _if specimen should appear to have yellow dust on gills & or spore print gave a false yellow versus the white print all these have. These are the specimens it would be in *Amanitaceae *in this region, but as usual microscopy would be necessary to differentiate the spores further.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

sb said:


> Kokomorel, Yesterday an acquaintance sent me pics of the beautiful Amanita like in your picture. --This after I told him to wait till I got life insurance on him before sending me pics for identifying the "Edible Ones" for him.
> 
> I sent this link: Amanita Muscaria or Fly Agaric Mushroom
> where it is described as being *"both poisonous and edible*" .
> 
> My comment to him, after gallows humor, was that is also true of the Morel -- great edible -- just have to cook it first.
> 
> I also admitted I'd never eaten the amanita.
> 
> Has anyone here eaten it?
> 
> Happy 'shrooming everyone! 😎 👍🍷


I have a Good Friend who does eat *Amanita* *muscaria* *var.* *flavivolvata. *I don't recall his preparations.. thinking dried first..?? I haven't & don't see myself anytime soon. There is an uptick of hospitalized persons in the eastern US for consumption of a yellowish amanita. They are almost all Latino immigrants from Mexico & Central America who think their eating *Amanita caesarea *sp. which is edible but confused by one of the other yellows/orange/reds specimens growing here in US.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Here's another vid that popped up after your vid played, I thought of it while it was playing and didn't even have to go looking for it. It discusses the possibility that the shamanistic tradition with the fly agaric evolved into the Santa Claus myth.






And yes you can trip on them! And here's one about another Amanita.

Okay! I don't know why this stupid website will not let me post links to two dfifferent vids in one post! Doesn't seem it should be that hard to do for "professional" coders! Guess I'll have to log out and try again tomorrow!


----------



## Kokomorel

Hens are finally up in Howard and







Miami County few chickens to


----------



## Kokomorel

Been a great day at work today Found these this morning


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> Been a great day at work today Found these this morning
> View attachment 40898


I took a pic yesterday of a fresh chicken and hen on the same tree. Thats a first for me. They were both growing at the base of a large white oak, on opposite sides. This fall is one of the best for shrooms in my memory. Hope your all getting your fill!


----------



## sb

cwlake - YEA! appreciate the comment -- I'm seeing lots of variety to this fall's mushrooms, too!!!

Great Fall hunting adventures to everyone!! 😎


----------



## shroomsearcher

OK, finally got back her to try and post the vid I told you about. Hope I can find it


Let's hope this worked.


----------



## shroomsearcher

OK, Try again.






Let's see.
There it is!


----------



## Kokomorel

It’s National Mushroom Day get out there and get some Good luck shroomin


----------



## wade

shroomsearcher said:


> OK, Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see.
> There it is!


@shroomsearcher Thank You for Learning how to post Videos and for sharing this Awesome Vid for All of Us to Very much Enjoy


----------



## Kokomorel

Been so obsessed with the fall shrooms I have not even got out the hunting gear. Two more hens and a chicken this weekend Good luck shroomin


----------



## shroomsearcher

wade said:


> @shroomsearcher Thank You for Learning how to post Videos and for sharing this Awesome Vid for All of Us to Very much Enjoy


You are very welcome! I've got plenty of others. Maybe even enough to get us through the Winter. Speaking of National Mushroom Day, was anyone else here aware that this was the Fantastic Fungi World Summit that kicked off that day? Well, actually it didn't. I tried to log in, but it wouldn't load. Apparently, the server was overwhelmed, so many people were trying to log in! It's interesting how much interest there is in mushrooms right now. The world seems to be waking up! They've extended it because of the delay on opening day. 

At the very least, if you haven't watched it, go onto Vimeo or Netflix, and watch the movie "Fantastic Fungi". i can promise that it will amaze you at what scientists are finding out about our earth!


----------



## Kokomorel

Anybody still finding hens out there I did not find any last weekend. Its about time to start deer hunting anyway but I’ll still be looking. Good luck shroomin


----------



## cwlake

Kokomorel said:


> Anybody still finding hens out there I did not find any last weekend. Its about time to start deer hunting anyway but I’ll still be looking. Good luck shroomin


I found a large one yesterday in Ft. Wayne. It had probably been growing for a week but was still fresh. My spare fridge was packed with hens a week ago but I've been dehydrating for a week and have it under control now. Thank God, my wife was about to throw a fit! I'm going to pickle what I have left. I'm still looking for the late fall Oysters but no luck yet.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> I found a large one yesterday in Ft. Wayne. It had probably been growing for a week but was still fresh. My spare fridge was packed with hens a week ago but I've been dehydrating for a week and have it under control now. Thank God, my wife was about to throw a fit! I'm going to pickle what I have left. I'm still looking for the late fall Oysters but no luck yet.


Sorry for being absent during all of hen season! I found a few hens. I'll attach photos of the last 11 pound hen I found last Sunday in Bowling Green, IN just a few days after the last major storm ended. It was pristine so must have popped up after the rain. Finding some wood blewits which are supposedly a November mushroom, will also attach some photos. I have seen some really good pleurotus ostreatus pop up in one spot I know of but my few other spots are bare. The only difference with these oysters is altitude, they are very high up in the tree. Also, I remember finding my last season oysters on Thanksgiving day and later. So in my opinion these oysters are a bit early but I'm a new forager. Also I found some cauliflower/sparassis mushroom and some lion's mane. I will post more photos later. You can see I also found some shrimp-of-the-woods and with some studying I learned that these are either a) aborted entolomas or b) an entoloma that parasitized a honey mushroom. I will post photos later of the entolomas neighboring the shrimps, TRULY PHENOMENAL!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Blewits, Hens, Green Cracking Russula


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Lion's Mane, More shrimp and entolomas, UNKNOWN BLACK MASS FUNGUS. I wish anyone would please advise me if they know anything about this black mass fungus. The only thing resembling it I've found so far is the crampball but that is more of a puffball growing directly off wood. This was definitely coming from the soil! There were many of them all around about 15 I'd image. Bigger than the size of my outstretched hand. Appeared as if many animals had died in the area. Was very creepy- in reflection I wish I'd broken one of these babies open but it was getting close to dark and I was a little offput but the setting and not recognizing them. Wish I hadn't let that fear get ahold of me and just ripped them open to see the inside one time.


----------



## redfred

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Lion's Mane, More shrimp and entolomas, UNKNOWN BLACK MASS FUNGUS. I wish anyone would please advise me if they know anything about this black mass fungus. The only thing resembling it I've found so far is the crampball but that is more of a puffball growing directly off wood. This was definitely coming from the soil! There were many of them all around about 15 I'd image. Bigger than the size of my outstretched hand. Appeared as if many animals had died in the area. Was very creepy- in reflection I wish I'd broken one of these babies open but it was getting close to dark and I was a little offput but the setting and not recognizing them. Wish I hadn't let that fear get ahold of me and just ripped them open to see the inside one time.


That black mass looks very much like a black walnut to me..


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

redfred said:


> That black mass looks very much like a black walnut to me..


these things were very large definitely bigger than an outstretched hand in diameter. do black walnuts rot in such a way?


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Around the last rain I found a few clusters of shaggy mane in the city that were about the size I'd normally expect. Around that time my cousin who lives on an old farm off Southport Rd. texted me a photo of a mushroom she was looking at and hoped I'd be able to identify. Lo and behold, look at these things! The shaggy manes growing out of the compost all around the farm were massive. Took some comparison pictures just for show. My clone of the massive one took very well to the agar plate. hoping i can grow these in my tent come spring.


----------



## Kokomorel

Found 6 more hens the last two days only one worth keeping. Most of them were in town


----------



## cwlake

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Blewits, Hens, Green Cracking Russula


are the green cracked russula the same as the green quilted? I've never found them this late in the year. Usually find them first of July. I think the quilted ones are delicious. I found a bunch of blewits last fall and tried them. I was not impressed with the flavor. I thought they were very bland.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> are the green cracked russula the same as the green quilted? I've never found them this late in the year. Usually find them first of July. I think the quilted ones are delicious. I found a bunch of blewits last fall and tried them. I was not impressed with the flavor. I thought they were very bland.


yes! they are one in the same. I left mine behind as it was the only one I spied and I found it probably in September or October after a heavy rain that's why they appear wet in the photos. There may have been one other but I left behind hoping more will come next year as chefs supposedly love them a real specialty.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

cwlake said:


> are the green cracked russula the same as the green quilted? I've never found them this late in the year. Usually find them first of July. I think the quilted ones are delicious. I found a bunch of blewits last fall and tried them. I was not impressed with the flavor. I thought they were very bland.


maybe there had been more earlier in the year but i was so distracted by the chants i wasn't paying attention to much else. there were a lot of the pink and red russulas earlier on i recall but i hadn't done my research at that time. these were so stunning in color they stopped me in my tracks then ID'd later that night


----------



## jim_t57

I guess its not over for chickens. Largest I've ever seen. Several pounds still fresh.


----------



## shroomsearcher

NICE!!


----------



## jim_t57

shroomsearcher said:


> NICE!!


I was going to carve off some but it was close to some ones house so I just chalked it up to memory. Would have been good to be sauteing it to go with some fresh venison steaks. Someone did carve a bit of it.


----------



## mmh

Hey all, Just want to let you know I am still kicking, hope all is well for you and yours. Alex


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

jim_t57 said:


> I guess its not over for chickens. Largest I've ever seen. Several pounds still fresh.
> View attachment 41013
> View attachment 41014
> View attachment 41012
> View attachment 41015


I was walking through Brookside Park on the east side of Indianapolis recently and I came across a MASSIVE spent cluster of chickens (probably 10 pounds) and up high in the tree was another MASSIVE cluster that would've required a saw to get out. What disappointed me was this cluster was located right along the frisbee golf trail. How in the hell did nobody playing that game all season see that thing? Will have to check it out next fall...


----------



## Kokomorel

HeartlandFungivore said:


> I was walking through Brookside Park on the east side of Indianapolis recently and I came across a MASSIVE spent cluster of chickens (probably 10 pounds) and up high in the tree was another MASSIVE cluster that would've required a saw to get out. What disappointed me was this cluster was located right along the frisbee golf trail. How in the hell did nobody playing that game all season see that thing? Will have to check it out next fall...


Most people haven’t a clue when they see something like that. I’ve gotten some of my best hens in public parks. Good luck shroomin everybody


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Kokomorel said:


> Most people haven’t a clue when they see something like that. I’ve gotten some of my best hens in public parks. Good luck shroomin everybody


I'm so amazed because I'm out of touch with smart phones and alll that but I am aware enough to know all these apps are being used and I'd imagine the chicken of the woods is a definitive match as I don't know of any real look-a-likes. We need to get more people in the states knowledgeable about mushies!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Why? More for us! I find both chanterelles and meadow mushrooms in public parks, also honeys in certain years, but it seem to take a lot of rain tobring those up. 2 years ago I found a log full of chickens where I find the chanterells. They were easily visible from the path leading along the ridge, and also from the paved park road that basically parallels the path! So, the chants were up and I gathered some of those first, and was cutting chickens on the way back to my truck. While working I heard a female voice say, "What are you doing?" This is a county metropark where, supposedly, all hunting and gathering is forbidden. Yeah, right! There are all kinds of gatherers in there, and we trade knowing looks when we pass each other by! I thought I was busted! 

But, it was just some lady out for a walk, so I told her. She seemed genuinely interested, and I told her about the chicken of the woods and showed her some of the chanterelles I had gathered. She asked how I knew they were safe to eat. I told her that once you learn the chanterelle, C_antharellus cibarius,_ you will not mistake it for anything else, or anything else for it. Also, that there are no poisonous look alikes for chicken of the woods. So, they're pretty easy to identify, and I generally stick with the easy ones. Oh, I also find hen of the woods and ramps in that same county metropark!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

shroomsearcher said:


> Why? More for us! I find both chanterelles and meadow mushrooms in public parks, also honeys in certain years, but it seem to take a lot of rain tobring those up. 2 years ago I found a log full of chickens where I find the chanterells. They were easily visible from the path leading along the ridge, and also from the paved park road that basically parallels the path! So, the chants were up and I gathered some of those first, and was cutting chickens on the way back to my truck. While working I heard a female voice say, "What are you doing?" This is a county metropark where, supposedly, all hunting and gathering is forbidden. Yeah, right! There are all kinds of gatherers in there, and we trade knowing looks when we pass each other by! I thought I was busted!
> 
> But, it was just some lady out for a walk, so I told her. She seemed genuinely interested, and I told her about the chicken of the woods and showed her some of the chanterelles I had gathered. She asked how I knew they were safe to eat. I told her that once you learn the chanterelle, C_antharellus cibarius,_ you will not mistake it for anything else, or anything else for it. Also, that there are no poisonous look alikes for chicken of the woods. So, they're pretty easy to identify, and I generally stick with the easy ones. Oh, I also find hen of the woods and ramps in that same county metropark!


I know exactly what you mean about the knowing looks! HA! Earlier this year my brother had sent me a photo of some chickens along southport road in a park. I went in to get them and on my way out the cop that serves at my grocery store (at least 15 miles away) was sitting in the parking lot. He was the only car in the whole lot besides mine. As I walked by I didn't know who it was so I was avoiding any eye contact or communication and he yelled out "Hey I know you!" and my heart started to race that I was busted LOL but then we had a very good chat and I gave him some to take home to make for him and his wife. I said, "I think this is illegal" and he said "hey, I'm off duty" and we laughed.


----------



## jim_t57

HeartlandFungivore said:


> I was walking through Brookside Park on the east side of Indianapolis recently and I came across a MASSIVE spent cluster of chickens (probably 10 pounds) and up high in the tree was another MASSIVE cluster that would've required a saw to get out. What disappointed me was this cluster was located right along the frisbee golf trail. How in the hell did nobody playing that game all season see that thing? Will have to check it out next fall...


Wow you brought back childhood memories! I used to ride my bike and play football at Brookside park! The stream called Pouges Run use to have a ton of different colors of glass from the Marietta Glass Company. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

jim_t57 said:


> Wow you brought back childhood memories! I used to ride my bike and play football at Brookside park! The stream called Pouges Run use to have a ton of different colors of glass from the Marietta Glass Company. Thanks for the memory.


No problem Jim! I live right by Pogues. Unfortunately the waters are now considered dark toxic waters but very interesting growth surrounds the area as it's considered a flood area all over the near east side. You can find mushrooms just about in any ally or near the waterways!


----------



## wade

Good 🌄 Morning Everyone 🏕🌎
❤🇺🇸🦃 🍄Happy Thanksgiving ❤🦅🇺🇸🌏
to All Shroomers, here in America and around the World ❤🍄❤🍄❤🍄 Let's Make sure its a Great day Together 👨‍🌾🍁🦃🧑‍🌾
from Wade..
And I Thank You All for Our Excellent Time Hunting Together on Here🤠👍🏻🇺🇸🌏
🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄 Only 135-days till go time here in Monroe County Indiana 🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄


----------



## jdaniels313

Thanks Wade! And a Happy Turkey Day to you, kokomorel, sb and the rest of y'all back there in "Morel Land"! I'm thankful that we are all still here and still shroom hunting! Have a great day with your family and/or friends! Happy Shroomin'....


----------



## Kokomorel

Sorry my phone was down yesterday hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving with family and loved ones. Hope you all had some shrooms with your dinner have a great weekend and keep on shroomin 🍄


----------



## shroomsearcher

Yes. Happy Thanksgiving all! I spent Thanksgiving at my Sis and BIL's. After dinner we partied pretty hearty, and slept in a bit today. My BIL does something different with his green bean casserole. He cuts some mushrooms and adds them to the greens beans and french fried onions, then adds cream of celery soup. It gives the flavor a nice zing. It was as delicious as usual.


----------



## jim_t57

Decided to have an appetizer this eve. These are precooked and frozen in layers then vacuumed sealed. Took 10 mins to eat.


----------



## Kokomorel

shroomsearcher said:


> Yes. Happy Thanksgiving all! I spent Thanksgiving at my Sis and BIL's. After dinner we partied pretty hearty, and slept in a bit today. My BIL does something different with his green bean casserole. He cuts some mushrooms and adds them to the greens beans and french fried onions, then adds cream of celery soup. It gives the flavor a nice zing. It was as delicious as usual.


It sounds great um


----------



## Kokomorel

jim_t57 said:


> View attachment 41018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to have an appetizer this eve. These are precooked and frozen in layers then vacuumed sealed. Took 10 mins to eat.


Looks awesome


----------



## Tool fan

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving 
These warm temperatures got me itching 👍


----------



## golddustshroomin

Hope you all have had a bountiful fall shroom season! I found everything I wanted besides one shroom I need to hunt down... found tons of sheephead (even one growing directly in a fallen green, so weird), chicken galore, honeys, and lions mane be being roughly the size of a Football!!! Ooooh the lions mane was an amazing find in the middle of a suburb when I was at work!!!
I found chanterelles in Georgia this year n my friends yard and also broke my collar bone in the same yard! Search high and low for chanterelles in IN only finding little tiny red ones so this was worth the broken bone.
I am desperate to find an cauliflower mushroom in IN. Any luck anyone on cauliflowers of any advice?
Happy holidays all and always happy hunting!!!!! ❤🌱🍄




































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## golddustshroomin

Omg my football lions mane has been flagged for “sensitive content” 😂😂😂 OMG!


----------



## sb

What an indictment of AI (artificial intelligence)!!

That's funny.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

golddustshroomin said:


> Hope you all have had a bountiful fall shroom season! I found everything I wanted besides one shroom I need to hunt down... found tons of sheephead (even one growing directly in a fallen green, so weird), chicken galore, honeys, and lions mane be being roughly the size of a Football!!! Ooooh the lions mane was an amazing find in the middle of a suburb when I was at work!!!
> I found chanterelles in Georgia this year n my friends yard and also broke my collar bone in the same yard! Search high and low for chanterelles in IN only finding little tiny red ones so this was worth the broken bone.
> I am desperate to find an cauliflower mushroom in IN. Any luck anyone on cauliflowers of any advice?
> Happy holidays all and always happy hunting!!!!! ❤🌱🍄
> View attachment 41019
> View attachment 41020
> View attachment 41021
> View attachment 41022
> View attachment 41023
> View attachment 41024


@golddustshroomin I found two sparassis this year. If you look earlier in the thread probably two to three pages back you will see the photos. It was my first time finding them. They were in a valley between ravines, I found them a little late in the fall. Indoor cultivation parameters in literature are listed as such: primordia formation- 50-60 degrees Fahrenheit, fruitbody development- 55-65 degrees Fahrenheit. They do not take well to high CO2 environments as they are listed to prefer 500-1000 ppm whereas maitake can withstand CO2 levels up to 5000 ppm. It was a very damp area and close to the bottom of a hill. The entire area I frequently hunt in, as it's owned by my dad, is full ravines with creeks at the bottom. There are a few cauliflower species. The radicata is well known for growing out of oaks and that's definitely not the one I found. Where I found the cauliflower, I think spathula, was from the ground but most likely the ground was just a lot of decaying wood as they definitely aren't soil species. Mine did have the deep deep root which you wouldn't find from one growing out of an oak. These were maybe coming from a deep root? Anyways, that's all I got


----------



## golddustshroomin

HeartlandFungivore said:


> @golddustshroomin I found two sparassis this year. If you look earlier in the thread probably two to three pages back you will see the photos. It was my first time finding them. They were in a valley between ravines, I found them a little late in the fall. Indoor cultivation parameters in literature are listed as such: primordia formation- 50-60 degrees Fahrenheit, fruitbody development- 55-65 degrees Fahrenheit. They do not take well to high CO2 environments as they are listed to prefer 500-1000 ppm whereas maitake can withstand CO2 levels up to 5000 ppm. It was a very damp area and close to the bottom of a hill. The entire area I frequently hunt in, as it's owned by my dad, is full ravines with creeks at the bottom. There are a few cauliflower species. The radicata is well known for growing out of oaks and that's definitely not the one I found. Where I found the cauliflower, I think spathula, was from the ground but most likely the ground was just a lot of decaying wood as they definitely aren't soil species. Mine did have the deep deep root which you wouldn't find from one growing out of an oak. These were maybe coming from a deep root? Anyways, that's all I got


@HeartlandFungivore thank you so much for the advice! So whereabouts are you in Indiana? I was also curious as to what kind of trees were around? Thanks again for this great info! I sure appreciate it 😄


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

golddustshroomin said:


> @HeartlandFungivore thank you so much for the advice! So whereabouts are you in Indiana? I was also curious as to what kind of trees were around? Thanks again for this great info! I sure appreciate it 😄


@golddustshroomin hey so I was somewhat tired writing that post last night and I had to look over some notes this morning. What I found was the sparassis spathulata and it is most commonly found associated with pines and oaks. It usually grows at the base, or from the roots, of an oak tree here in Northeastern America area. I was hunting in Owen County when I found them. They were definitely growing from the roots and or decaying oak wood I'd be sure to bet. If you are in an old forest, I'd look for areas where you'd imagine large red oak branches have fallen and decayed for many years. They form these massive roots underneath the earth and when you pull it out it's pretty gnarly and dirty. They are some of the hardest mushrooms to clean for a forager from my understanding. They don't look like the crispa in that they aren't intricately folded but are described to form a loose "rosette." I'm going to add the photos from the earlier post because I found these weird fungus/rot things all around the area as well. Some members thought they were decaying walnuts but they were so large. I'm really regretting not ripping them open and doing more research by the dark was coming and I was pretty far out/not wanting to risk getting lost in the dark. There were probably 10-15 of the black things and they were all about the diameter of my outstretched hand or larger and only two of the sparassis spathulta. notably, animals seemed to have died in the area/lots of corpses around. There are bobcats on the property and coyotes


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

@golddustshroomin if you look closely in the sparassis photos you can see they are growing adjacent to living roots butting out of the ground and they were only about 5 paces from one another


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

My first Lion's Mane coming in the grow


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

My first Shiitakes Day 7 in the grow


----------



## sb

*HeartlandFungivore - Really great pics *- thanks for sharing your thriving grow-out of both the Shiitake and Lions Mane!! 

It looks like you've taken the time to create an idealized grow space. Are you controlling Temps? Humidity? Light? Anything else noteworthy for your grow environment?

*Congrats *and this was inspiring to me. Just yesterday I again bought a bag of compressed hardwood stove pellets thinking I might do some cultivation again. The last few times (growing Morel mycellium) I've deconstructed the hardwood pellets into sawdust.

I've found that I can pour boiling water over them and let them deconstruct into sawdust and they are already sterilized. I then, don't have to use a pressure cooker for sterilization as I've done for years. I understand that the heat of compression during the manufacturing and the absence of any moisture effectively creates a sterilized beginning point. Then, if the grow conditions are right, the desirable mycellium gets a fast enough start that any contamination doesn't have a chance.

With the Morel mycelium, I add amino acids (protein-Braggs Aminos), liquid colloidal minerals and Molasses (sugar) with this, the Morel mycelium start/grow so quickly that they outgrow any potential contaminents. Occassionally there are some but by the time I'm ready to inocculate some flower beds, the contaminants still haven't grown enough to do any real damage. The sugar gives a great quick start and the protein and minerals give sustained vibrant growth beyond initial quick colonization.

On another note: Happy hunting everyone! 😎 🌞

Oh . . . and Happy Holidays! 🎄🌟🌞🍷


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

sb said:


> *HeartlandFungivore - Really great pics *- thanks for sharing your thriving grow-out of both the Shiitake and Lions Mane!!
> 
> It looks like you've taken the time to create an idealized grow space. Are you controlling Temps? Humidity? Light? Anything else noteworthy for your grow environment?
> 
> *Congrats *and this was inspiring to me. Just yesterday I again bought a bag of compressed hardwood stove pellets thinking I might do some cultivation again. The last few times (growing Morel mycellium) I've deconstructed the hardwood pellets into sawdust.
> 
> I've found that I can pour boiling water over them and let them deconstruct into sawdust and they are already sterilized. I then, don't have to use a pressure cooker for sterilization as I've done for years. I understand that the heat of compression during the manufacturing and the absence of any moisture effectively creates a sterilized beginning point. Then, if the grow conditions are right, the desirable mycellium gets a fast enough start that any contamination doesn't have a chance.
> 
> With the Morel mycelium, I add amino acids (protein-Braggs Aminos), liquid colloidal minerals and Molasses (sugar) with this, the Morel mycelium start/grow so quickly that they outgrow any potential contaminents. Occassionally there are some but by the time I'm ready to inocculate some flower beds, the contaminants still haven't grown enough to do any real damage. The sugar gives a great quick start and the protein and minerals give sustained vibrant growth beyond initial quick colonization.
> 
> On another note: Happy hunting everyone! 😎 🌞
> 
> Oh . . . and Happy Holidays! 🎄🌟🌞🍷


Hey @sb , very cool about your morchella approaches. Do you use black morel spawn or gray/white or have you tried both? Do you get successful outdoor fruiting after burying your colonized blocks? I am going to do some outdoor plots this spring and I've read a good article a few times from successful Japanese growers who only colonize black morchella strains (which aren't my preference). Thus, I'm wondering if it's worthwhile to try growing both. Also, I've read that morels benefit immensely from comfrey plantings aka they are good companion "plants" albeit mushrooms aren't plants...teehee... The real trick invented by the Japanese, to my understanding, is the implementation of a second nutritional bag after the mycelium has colonized their outdoor trenches of soil. They trench around the raised soil and flood it with water and keep a humidistat around to maintain proper humidity in the area. They also create false canopies. The second nutritional bags are much smaller like 1/8 of the colonized bag and they were using a blend of like corn husks, soy bean hulls, nitrogen rich supplements but I'm sure this could be hay, alfalfa, wheat, etc.... Successfully producing kilos and kilos of morels each year but only blacks from what I've seen. 

As to my grow parameters. I went ahead and purchased a grow tent. My intake and exhaust air come from and exit outside to circumvent contaminating my wooden garage. I do attempt to control CO2 levels but I don't have a CO2 meter yet so this is just by increasing or decreasing my exhaust fan according to the mushrooms preference i.e. if they can withstand more CO2 I just turn my exhaust fan down or even I may put some bags of mushrooms that prefer higher CO2 to grow under bags that prefer less CO2. Since CO2 is heavier than O2 it will fall to the ground and hit the lower bags before being sucked out with the exhaust vent. 

I also regulate my temperature. It being so cold I went ahead and purchased two IR thermal lights usually used in aquariums and this helps me adjust my temps in my tent by 2-4 degrees depending on how many I plug in. I went this method after doing my senior chemistry and neuroscience project on the fourth phase of water. To simplify, water is energized by IR and this interaction may in fact be the driving chemical reaction permitting mushroom mycelium enough force to break through asphalt and concrete. So I do control light lux levels, the type of wavelength hitting the mushroom, and humidity. I made a quick DIY humidifier using ultrasonic disc kits from House of Hydro and bought myself a big plastic tub and use a humidistat relay to keep the humidity fluctuating within range as most mushrooms prefer fluctuating humidity not stagnant. 

I make my own grain spawn and blocks and inoculate in front of a laminar flow hood. I do use an all American sterilizer to sterilize my blocks but I am creating what's called "nutrified" blocks. I either add alfalfa pellets or wheat bran and a little bit of gypsum. I use about 1/2 100% oak wood pellets and 1/2 local wood chips I've chipped myself as I've read mushrooms like the variation in wood size. You are totally right, to my knowledge, in that most contaminants can't out beat the mycelium depending on how much nutrition you've added as well as how much spawn you put in each bag i.e. if you put in a 1/4 cup spawn to a 10lb bag where 20% of that bag is nutritional content and you didn't use a sterilization method I think it's pretty likely you may get a contaminant vs. spawning 1-2 cups of grain spawn to a 10 lb bag with less/no nutritional content and you will likely not see any contamination. 

I'm very grateful you shared with me your methods for morel cultivation. I am excited to share with you what more I learn in the spring when I try my own approaches and will probably implement some of your techniques too


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Hey @sb , very cool about your morchella approaches. Do you use black morel spawn or gray/white or have you tried both? Do you get successful outdoor fruiting after burying your colonized blocks? I am going to do some outdoor plots this spring and I've read a good article a few times from successful Japanese growers who only colonize black morchella strains (which aren't my preference). Thus, I'm wondering if it's worthwhile to try growing both. Also, I've read that morels benefit immensely from comfrey plantings aka they are good companion "plants" albeit mushrooms aren't plants...teehee... The real trick invented by the Japanese, to my understanding, is the implementation of a second nutritional bag after the mycelium has colonized their outdoor trenches of soil. They trench around the raised soil and flood it with water and keep a humidistat around to maintain proper humidity in the area. They also create false canopies. The second nutritional bags are much smaller like 1/8 of the colonized bag and they were using a blend of like corn husks, soy bean hulls, nitrogen rich supplements but I'm sure this could be hay, alfalfa, wheat, etc.... Successfully producing kilos and kilos of morels each year but only blacks from what I've seen.
> 
> As to my grow parameters. I went ahead and purchased a grow tent. My intake and exhaust air come from and exit outside to circumvent contaminating my wooden garage. I do attempt to control CO2 levels but I don't have a CO2 meter yet so this is just by increasing or decreasing my exhaust fan according to the mushrooms preference i.e. if they can withstand more CO2 I just turn my exhaust fan down or even I may put some bags of mushrooms that prefer higher CO2 to grow under bags that prefer less CO2. Since CO2 is heavier than O2 it will fall to the ground and hit the lower bags before being sucked out with the exhaust vent.
> 
> I also regulate my temperature. It being so cold I went ahead and purchased two IR thermal lights usually used in aquariums and this helps me adjust my temps in my tent by 2-4 degrees depending on how many I plug in. I went this method after doing my senior chemistry and neuroscience project on the fourth phase of water. To simplify, water is energized by IR and this interaction may in fact be the driving chemical reaction permitting mushroom mycelium enough force to break through asphalt and concrete. So I do control light lux levels, the type of wavelength hitting the mushroom, and humidity. I made a quick DIY humidifier using ultrasonic disc kits from House of Hydro and bought myself a big plastic tub and use a humidistat relay to keep the humidity fluctuating within range as most mushrooms prefer fluctuating humidity not stagnant.
> 
> I make my own grain spawn and blocks and inoculate in front of a laminar flow hood. I do use an all American sterilizer to sterilize my blocks but I am creating what's called "nutrified" blocks. I either add alfalfa pellets or wheat bran and a little bit of gypsum. I use about 1/2 100% oak wood pellets and 1/2 local wood chips I've chipped myself as I've read mushrooms like the variation in wood size. You are totally right, to my knowledge, in that most contaminants can't out beat the mycelium depending on how much nutrition you've added as well as how much spawn you put in each bag i.e. if you put in a 1/4 cup spawn to a 10lb bag where 20% of that bag is nutritional content and you didn't use a sterilization method I think it's pretty likely you may get a contaminant vs. spawning 1-2 cups of grain spawn to a 10 lb bag with less/no nutritional content and you will likely not see any contamination.
> 
> I'm very grateful you shared with me your methods for morel cultivation. I am excited to share with you what more I learn in the spring when I try my own approaches and will probably implement some of your techniques too


@sb your morel approaches are inspiring to me!


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

@sb Something fun about the shiitakes is that they sit for a long incubation (3 months) and then to initiate them there's a variety of things you can do- some people cold shock and just move them to a refrigerator between 35-41 degrees, some people dunk the blocks overnight in cold water, some people spank each block, some people have an electric pulse generator and using electrodes apply specific volts in pulse format. I went ahead and moved my blocks into the non-heated part of my garage overnight for 14 hrs letting them hit that 37-41 temperature range then the next day I had the man I live with slap each of them on the bottom of the bag. I, a bit of a weaker female, slapped two bags as a control. The bags he slapped are producing massive fruits much faster than the bags I smacked making me think the smack was the best initiation (vs the cold shock) and that the harder the smack the better. I've read online that the cold shock is mimicking winter time and the smack is mimicking the frozen branch snapping from the tree in the spring as the ice thaws and hitting the ground. When the branch hits the ground the mycelium realize their host tree is dying so they jump to form fruit bodies so they can spread their spores looking for a new host habitat!


----------



## sb

HeartlandFungivore - I soak my shiitake logs overnight and then smack the end of each log 4 times with a good sized sledgehammer. It works wonderfully. I have some logs that I've gotten 'shrooms from for 4-5 years.

My use of the deconstructed pellets wouldn't work as well with the 3 month grow for the shiitake grow bags. 

When I used it with the Morels, I used a Q-tip (these are already sterilized) and dipped it in distilled water and wiped Morel spore prints (saved in a jar or on folded aluminum foil) and pressed them into numerous spots in the sawdust in the grow bags. In those cases, 15-18 innoculaton spots of spores directly in the deconstructed sawdust was sufficient to get a good grow and without high amounts of contamination. Again this was just for use in inoculating my flower beds. Even as it wasn't perfect, it was "Good Enough".

I found the idea appealing of not having to take a major part of a day to pressure cook grain or sawdust. So, I've done the same with rye grain, also, just boiling it.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

sb said:


> HeartlandFungivore - I soak my shiitake logs overnight and then smack the end of each log 4 times with a good sized sledgehammer. It works wonderfully. I have some logs that I've gotten 'shrooms from for 4-5 years.
> 
> My use of the deconstructed pellets wouldn't work as well with the 3 month grow for the shiitake grow bags.
> 
> When I used it with the Morels, I used a Q-tip (these are already sterilized) and dipped it in distilled water and wiped Morel spore prints (saved in a jar or on folded aluminum foil) and pressed them into numerous spots in the sawdust in the grow bags. In those cases, 15-18 innoculaton spots of spores directly in the deconstructed sawdust was sufficient to get a good grow and without high amounts of contamination. Again this was just for use in inoculating my flower beds. Even as it wasn't perfect, it was "Good Enough".
> 
> I found the idea appealing of not having to take a major part of a day to pressure cook grain or sawdust. So, I've done the same with rye grain, also, just boiling it.


How exciting about the morel approach! And unique. I love the sledgehammer to the logs! That's wonderful. Do you do subsequent flushes from the logs each year? I've heard you can soak the log after the first flush and then stimulate a second flush within the same grow period just like the bags in the grow but this reduces the amount of years you'll get flushes from the logs. 

I am soon to be opening this as a full fledged business so I dig the whole less time approach but when it comes to USDA/FDA regulations I'd rather get adjusted to the sterilization cycles now (before I order my large autoclave) and ensure less risk of throwing bags out for contamination


----------



## sb

HeartlandFungivore - I will stress them to flush at least twice a year. Usually I wait until I find mushrooms flushing in the back yard or even a Shiitake fruiting on the inoculated logs stacked under some pines and then I will soak, smack with the sledgehammer and cover with burlap which I keep moist with a daily drench.

This pic below is my first flush this year on logs inoculated May 2017.










Happy mushroom hunting everyone. There are still late fall shrooms to be found. 😎 🌞


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

sb said:


> HeartlandFungivore - I will stress them to flush at least twice a year. Usually I wait until I find mushrooms flushing in the back yard or even a Shiitake fruiting on the inoculated logs stacked under some pines and then I will soak, smack with the sledgehammer and cover with burlap which I keep moist with a daily drench.
> 
> This pic below is my first flush this year on logs inoculated May 2017.
> 
> View attachment 41063
> 
> 
> Happy mushroom hunting everyone. There are still late fall shrooms to be found. 😎 🌞


That's amazing!!!! I love it. Those are some massive fruits! How nice they keep producing so many years later!! Do you do the daily drench throughout the year or only between fruitings?


----------



## wade

Good Morning, To Us All...🤠❤🇺🇸🦅🍄🌎
We have Such an Enjoyable Fungi Famiy here.
I am so very Thankful for, and Proud of Everyone. and How We Share our Hunt Together
I'm siting Outside drinking Coffee here in...
South-central Indiana, Monroe County... and it looks and feels exactly like a Beautiful Spring Day...
And is a Heart filling ❤ Reminder of what is just ahead..
In Only 105-days it Will be Go! Go! Go! Time here.
When we get a Day like this, it's usually a signaling that the Real Indiana Winter and Weather is about to Begin.
I Will try to be Scouting thru our Winter, as much as I can..
I Love ❤ Walking in the Woods during and after a Severe Snow Storm.. it is So Beautiful


----------



## wade

So How much, meat in the freezer has, The Deer Hunting Provided for anyone..
And is anyone Racoon Hunt'n..
Man I use have a **** or Opossum cooking in a big blue granite-ware pan, on the Woodstove about every night all winter..
" I Should have Never Sold My Dogs, and moved to town" and all those Times and stories I've left behind and haven't told of for so long..
Put um Up RED!!! ... I would Holler-out Loud...
And Man the sound of the Mouth Red had on him, Was like sweet music... When he'd Holler-back, You knew he was close behind one. And his whole Heart ❤ would sound out with every pump of blood in his Heartbeat When Red Knew that he had that Racoon tree'd for us..
Man,,...That was 42 years ago...
Those were some of the most Awesome times in my Life and this country boy knows how to survive..
But I Never did Really like Killing Animals.
So i just Enjoy walking in the Woods finding Morels and Other Fungi Now...🤠❤🇺🇸🦅🌎🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

wade said:


> So How much, meat in the freezer has, The Deer Hunting Provided for anyone..
> And is anyone Racoon Hunt'n..
> Man I use have a **** or Opossum cooking in a big blue granite-ware pan, on the Woodstove about every night all winter..
> " I Should have Never Sold My Dogs, and moved to town" and all those Times and stories I've left behind and haven't told of for so long..
> Put um Up RED!!! ... I would Holler-out Loud...
> And Man the sound of the Mouth Red had on him, Was like sweet music... When he'd Holler-back, You knew he was close behind one. And his whole Heart ❤ would sound out with every pump of blood in his Heartbeat When Red Knew that he had that Racoon tree'd for us..
> Man,,...That was 42 years ago...
> Those were some of the most Awesome times in my Life and this country boy knows how to survive..
> But I Never did Really like Killing Animals.
> So i just Enjoy walking in the Woods finding Morels and Other Fungi Now...🤠❤🇺🇸🦅🌎🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄


Went deer hunting for the first time in years since it's muzzleloader season just grabbed myself a permit and went to my dad's land in bowling green. we were skunked- wind was terrible. didn't even see a squirrel but heard one 😂 saw a hawk and a cardinal and that was it. usually the land is covered in turkeys and deer so definitely a weather issue. i am not big on killing animals myself but started making my dogs food a few years ago and put two and two together that if i went and killed a deer again i could save a lot of money on my dog's food and be giving them better meat anyways. some night cameras have caught someone with their dogs hunting for racoon's on my dad's property- trespassing/poaching big bummer! but i bet the hunt is fun with the dogs. thanks for sharing


----------



## River Birch Run

I will start hitting the woods hard with the hounds tonight. As today is the last day for the "crazy" deer hunters in my neck of the woods. All that will remain now are the true deer hunters that know running dogs on there land don't affect the deer none. I myself have walked right past some of the biggest bucks in the county on my way to the loudest dog I've ever own blowing the to out of a tree. They just watch you as you walk by and then go back to what they were doing. It puts a smile on your face. Some of those guys don't even want me in the woods to squirrel hunt till after gun season has past. It's there land, there rules all you can try to do is educate them. Happy hunting to all this season!


----------



## River Birch Run

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Went deer hunting for the first time in years since it's muzzleloader season just grabbed myself a permit and went to my dad's land in bowling green. we were skunked- wind was terrible. didn't even see a squirrel but heard one 😂 saw a hawk and a cardinal and that was it. usually the land is covered in turkeys and deer so definitely a weather issue. i am not big on killing animals myself but started making my dogs food a few years ago and put two and two together that if i went and killed a deer again i could save a lot of money on my dog's food and be giving them better meat anyways. some night cameras have caught someone with their dogs hunting for racoon's on my dad's property- trespassing/poaching big bummer! but i bet the hunt is fun with the dogs. thanks for sharing


I've step foot in many woods I didn't have permission for just to retrieve my dogs. The dogs don't understand that you may not have permission in all the woods around. You can cut them loose in one woods and in less then 5 min be a mile away in another. That is how they are being bred now. I don't take a gun just run in and grab them, most land owners get more ticked off when you bang on the door in the middle of the nite to ask if you can go back to get them. If it's before 10pm and lights are on at a house I will stop and talk to land owner. I have had to go to land owners the next day because my dogs have done damage digging under barns trying to get to game. Most of the time they tell you not to worry about it they just can't believe you came back to take responsbility for it. On the flip side there are guys that will cut a dog loose on anyone's land with or with out permission. But that's no different than these guys mushroom hunting where they don't have permission. Just makes it harder for us that do things the right way.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

River Birch Run said:


> I've step foot in many woods I didn't have permission for just to retrieve my dogs. The dogs don't understand that you may not have permission in all the woods around. You can cut them loose in one woods and in less then 5 min be a mile away in another. That is how they are being bred now. I don't take a gun just run in and grab them, most land owners get more ticked off when you bang on the door in the middle of the nite to ask if you can go back to get them. If it's before 10pm and lights are on at a house I will stop and talk to land owner. I have had to go to land owners the next day because my dogs have done damage digging under barns trying to get to game. Most of the time they tell you not to worry about it they just can't believe you came back to take responsbility for it. On the flip side there are guys that will cut a dog loose on anyone's land with or with out permission. But that's no different than these guys mushroom hunting where they don't have permission. Just makes it harder for us that do things the right way.


I'd never thought maybe the dogs just ran on the property- I will definitely share that with my dad! I don't care either way but he's put a lot of effort into the land and I know it grates his nerves to think someone's taking from it without asking. and you are spot on- he's very generous if anyone asked he'd allow them to it's just the not asking and sneeking around that upsets him


----------



## wade

Back in about 2014, @Robinbluebird and Me were driving home on an old two lane road, when just ahead we see a deer step out from the right, into the front of the car just ahead of us..
The car hit the deer and continued on..
There the deer lay, about half on the road.. as We drove by it was trying lift its head, still alive
I'm like..oh Man..and say to Robin.. Darlin please turn the car around and drop me off, I'll put it out of misery and I'll drag the deer into the woods, So no Children have to see it..
She turns around, drops me off, and goes down bout 1000'ft to Turn around again and wait for me.
As I step up, I see the last of it's Life leaving its eyes, I say "I'm so sorry deer"
Then I noticed. Hey Man this deer has only been hit in it's Head...
SO... I started waving and motioning for Robin to come on!! pull up here!!
Her and I quickly loaded that deer into the trunk.
And headed for the house, still I felt a little unsure, and Guilty or just unsure of my choice.
Then suddenly after driving only a 1/4 mile
A Huge Redtail Hawk flew Down and caught a Rabbit on the edge of the road in front of us.. it was Very Dramatic.. and Beautiful.
Then just when our Amazement and Adrinaline Hightened .. As we drive only another few seconds, We are in Awe as there is a Huge Brilliant Rainbows end on the Ground in the field ahead to our left, and up thru the sky as far as we can see...
So we're driving, and as we drive we see that it is moving closer, coming towards us, Until we are driving in the bottom/ end of the Rainbow.
We Continue on our way down the road towards home..
Thinking.. that is a sign from God. and Mother Nature's Cycle of Life.
So we stopped by Walmart and bought a good sharp Buck knife.. and Skinned the deer out that evening.. And began eating Happily ever after .


----------



## shroomsearcher

Great story. One time I was heading out to bowhunt at an area state park. Driving down on a divided highway, I see a big deer laying in the median, and about a hundred yards further on a car parked on the berm. I knew what that meant. I pulled up behind them, went to the car and asked if they were okay. They said yes, just getting over the jitters. There was a big, football shaped hole in the windshield right in front of the drivers face! I told them I'd stick around until the highway patrol showed up to get a tag for it, and the driver said he'd already been there. Just needed more time to settle the nerves! So, I drove down to the next exit, turned around, drove back to the nearest exit above the deer, turned around again and drove to it. It was still there. It was a BIG buck with half a rack. Apparently the buck got smacked in the head by the windshield of that car, knocking the right antler off. A little Pontiac Sunfire IIRC. I managed to wrestle that big lug into my pickup. Don't think I could do it today. I was strong as an ox back them. Then I drove to the highway patrol barracks to check it in. The lady at the counter said, "Oh! The one that was hit on Rt 11? I'm so glad it's not going to go to waste!" Took it to my buddy's place where we dressed it out and hung it in his barn.Ate real good off that big booger for quite a while!



River Birch Run said:


> I will start hitting the woods hard with the hounds tonight. As today is the last day for the "crazy" deer hunters in my neck of the woods. All that will remain now are the true deer hunters that know running dogs on there land don't affect the deer none. I myself have walked right past some of the biggest bucks in the county on my way to the loudest dog I've ever own blowing the to out of a tree. They just watch you as you walk by and then go back to what they were doing. It puts a smile on your face. Some of those guys don't even want me in the woods to squirrel hunt till after gun season has past. It's there land, there rules all you can try to do is educate them. Happy hunting to all this season!


I've seen this first hand. I had a really sweet setup on state park land. Bowhunting, I had two does come in to my mineral and bait site, and I was just watching them. We were getting close to the rut, and I figured it wasn't a bad thing to have a couple of live decoys out there. I was hunting fairly close to a two lane road that went through the park, but was facing away from it. Suddenly, there was a shotgun blast from right across the road! It was loud, and I flinched! Neither of those does did. They were in the bait, and it took about 20 seconds for one to pick her head up, look in the direction of the shot, and cock an ear. She went right back to eating.

Another time, I was hunting a hardwood ridge in the same state park. Down the ridge I hear boom! OK, got a squirrel hunter headed my way. A minute later I see a big doe prancing through the woods my way. About 100 yards out she swaps around, and I see her looking. She's watching that squirrel hunter. After about a minute, she calmly turns around and walks away off to the left. No panic at all! Some time later, I see the squirrel hunter. Let me tell you what, this guy was good! All kind of leaves down, dry and crispy, and he didn't make a sound! I can appreciate skill like that. When he drew even with my tree stand, he sees me up there and starts apologising! I told him not to give it a second thought! That he had almost pushed a big doe past me a little bit earlier, and that I liked having other people in the area that would keep the deer up and moving!


----------



## sb

HeartlandFungivore said:


> That's amazing!!!! I love it. Those are some massive fruits! How nice they keep producing so many years later!! Do you do the daily drench throughout the year or only between fruitings?


Hi HeartlandFungivore - sorry for the delay-I had an operation and am on the mend and home.
I don't drench or water the innoculated logs much between fruitings. After I soak & slam them, I keep the moist/wet burlap over the logs until the fruiting is over. I'll pour a watering can over them daily to keep the moisture level up. That's all. 😎 🎄🍷


----------



## wade

I'm sit'n outside Have'n an evening coffee ☕ 
Looking at the bright evening stars and planets.
We are here living Breathing floating around in space.. it is So Amazing 🌏


----------



## River Birch Run

I had to run out Sunday afternoon to run a cat off my song bird feeder looked over to my apple trees and saw a big doe down. I went to check her out expecting to see a gun shot wound, but didn't see one. She was still a little warm, so I called and got a slip. My parents came and got her they love deer meat, and dad got booted off his hunting ground cause the land owner thinks he gave him covid. She had been hit by a car, but the meat was all still good mom said. I have a 55 gal drum I made into a feeder. She was one of my girls I feed yr round, I almost burried her as she laid down right in front of my wild flower test plot. My doe numbers are down this yr, Buck numbers are way up.


----------



## Kokomorel

River Birch Run said:


> I had to run out Sunday afternoon to run a cat off my song bird feeder looked over to my apple trees and saw a big doe down. I went to check her out expecting to see a gun shot wound, but didn't see one. She was still a little warm, so I called and got a slip. My parents came and got her they love deer meat, and dad got booted off his hunting ground cause the land owner thinks he gave him covid. She had been hit by a car, but the meat was all still good mom said. I have a 55 gal drum I made into a feeder. She was one of my girls I feed yr round, I almost burried her as she laid down right in front of my wild flower test plot. My doe numbers are down this yr, Buck numbers are way up.


Doe numbers are down here in Howard and Miami counties too seen more bucks than ever


----------



## jim_t57

wade said:


> So How much, meat in the freezer has, The Deer Hunting Provided for anyone..
> And is anyone Racoon Hunt'n..
> Man I use have a **** or Opossum cooking in a big blue granite-ware pan, on the Woodstove about every night all winter..
> " I Should have Never Sold My Dogs, and moved to town" and all those Times and stories I've left behind and haven't told of for so long..
> Put um Up RED!!! ... I would Holler-out Loud...
> And Man the sound of the Mouth Red had on him, Was like sweet music... When he'd Holler-back, You knew he was close behind one. And his whole Heart ❤ would sound out with every pump of blood in his Heartbeat When Red Knew that he had that Racoon tree'd for us..
> Man,,...That was 42 years ago...
> Those were some of the most Awesome times in my Life and this country boy knows how to survive..
> But I Never did Really like Killing Animals.
> So i just Enjoy walking in the Woods finding Morels and Other Fungi Now...🤠❤🇺🇸🦅🌎🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄🍄


These venison backstraps are like manna from heaven this evening!


----------



## Kokomorel

Merry Christmas everyone hope you all have a wonderful day and a good new year


----------



## Nick_R

<>


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Everyone ready for morel season? I looked through last years photos and I found my first morel on 4/13/21... should be close. I've seen some dogwoods and redbuds in bloom but mainly in people's yards nothing near woods. anyone else seeing anything? getting antsy over here _(^_^)_


----------



## jashroomer

HeartlandFungivore said:


> Everyone ready for morel season? I looked through last years photos and I found my first morel on 4/13/21... should be close. I've seen some dogwoods and redbuds in bloom but mainly in people's yards nothing near woods. anyone else seeing anything? getting antsy over here _(^_^)_


Not much going on yet, only a few have jumped the river and made it to Indiana to be found, we are all at the line waiting for the gun. I think next weeks warmth on the heels of the moisture things will go boom.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

While we wait for Morels to pop up I thought I'd show some cool growth I've had in my cultivation experiments. I found these summer oysters (tree photo) in Bowling Green, IN and then cloned them on a malt agar plate. When I cultivated them they produced clusters with numerous thin caps. Later that year, in Bowling Green, I found some winter oysters which I cloned and cultivated. They were much more dense and less in number when I cultivated them they turned out similar (see photo of cluster being held up to the light). So, I transferred tissue of both oysters, the 'summer' and 'winter' Bowling Green, IN oyster strains and they successfully mated! The baby mycelium is the ridge popping up between the two outspread growth on the agar plate I attached. I now have the baby oyster incubating in a few bags. I'm excited to see what phenotypes they'll display! I'm hoping for a medium amount of caps but denser than the summer caps were turning out--- more like the winter in density.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

I can't remember everything I've posted in this forum. I know I showed y'all the reishi's I found in Acton, IN last summer. I grew these out last fall and they turned out OK for a first run but I'm not satisfied with their morphology. Will try again this summer to see if I can enhance the antler form. I also have tried my hand at growing King Trumpets. Which are really fun and get massive massive massive if you case them which is essentially applying a second layer of vermiculite, coconut coir, and peat moss to the top of the bag after the bag has fully colonized. I've attached a few more pretty photos of some Lion's Mane I've cultivated.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Some Black Poplar's/Pioppino's I grew


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Hey y'all, found 10 morchella esculenta's today in downtown Indianapolis. Left them to grow a bit bigger which is always a risk- never know who may walk by and snag them but will be worth it if they get larger without anyone detecting. every year that goes by I wait for a competitor ugh ugh ugh slow to transfer photos to the computer but should get it done by tomorrow they are beauties! what I really found interesting this year is that there are a lot more than last year and last year I picked a lot of them- kind of points to the more native belief that the more you pick the more will come which is very opposite of most forager's pressured etiquette


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

Here we go!!!! Photos as promised.


----------



## HeartlandFungivore

None of my other spots have produced morels yet this year. Here are some chestnuts/pholiota adiposa I've grown this past month. I turned about 8 pounds of them alongside about a pound of ramps and a few pounds of tomatoes into mushroom katsup... absolutely delicious. I recently learned that before the 1800's all katsup was made of mushrooms or oysters or clams and was closer to a worcestershire sauce so I tried making a happy medium used cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg as extra spices and a little lemon juice and white vinegar to reduce it all


----------



## Kokomorel

HeartlandFungivore said:


> None of my other spots have produced morels yet this year. Here are some chestnuts/pholiota adiposa I've grown this past month. I turned about 8 pounds of them alongside about a pound of ramps and a few pounds of tomatoes into mushroom katsup... absolutely delicious. I recently learned that before the 1800's all katsup was made of mushrooms or oysters or clams and was closer to a worcestershire sauce so I tried making a happy medium used cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg as extra spices and a little lemon juice and white vinegar to reduce it all


This is last year’s thread please repost on new one thanks


----------



## Robinbluebird

Wade standing at a American White
Elm








And found a turkey feather


----------

